# Senior Members



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2005)

NN/Spike/Naota said:
			
		

> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need 1000 posts, and 3000 reputation points in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space and more to come. There is no asking to join, or way to join this usergroup. Once you have met the criteria for joining, vBulletin will *automatically add you. Hopefully. This is a system we're just now trying out, and is prone to be buggy.
> 
> Also, it is very important that this not lead to excessive spam, or rep begging. If any spam posts are seen to have the DIRECT INTENT of raising the post count, not only will the post be deleted, removing it from being counted, a set number of posts will be manually docked from your postcount. You will not be able to run out of posts, as you will be banned for spam long before you reach 0.
> 
> ...



*REVISED REQUIREMENTS*


3000 Reputation Points
1000 Posts
6 months of Registration

*Allow 3-5 days.


For those who would like to become Senior Members, rather than requesting membership in this thread, you will now be able to request membership in the same manner as those that request Bath House Membership.

*Process:*

Go to your UserCP*-->*Group Membership*-->*Request Senior Membership

If you meet the requirements you will be admitted within 3-5 days xD

Revised Requirements 

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 1000 Posts
    * 6 months of Registration


*Six Month Requirement Rule Clarification:*


Remember if you joined on *April 10th*, you are eligible to join on *October 10th*.

_April-May: one month has passed
May-June: two months have passed
June-July: three months have passed
July-August: four months have passed
August-September: five months have passed
September-October: six months have passed_

So, if you joined on August *9th* and apply February *3rd*, six months have not officially passed. August 9th --> February 9th is the appropriate time frame.

*
What Does the Senior Membership group consist of?*


Avatar Dimension: *150x150*
Avatar file Size: *341kb*
Signature Size Allowed: *550x500*
Personal Message Storage: *1000*; Can send out up to *10* PMs at a time

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> *Senses HIgh level of sarcasm....*
> 
> :rofl


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

Rofl plx look at mah Lawl i'm a n00b welcome me thread...
Been here since 2005 sis jacked my stuff when i told her something that i'm not going to post here in fear of girls negrepping de shit out of me because i'm so cruel and stuff.

Lost my rep
Lost my raep
Lost my postcount,

pretty much every proof of a lifeless existence erased.. pretty sweet imho


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

lol........


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol........



damn right it is


----------



## Guts (Jun 20, 2007)

so close...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Guts, I don't know you! 

But I already respect you since Berserk > any other manga


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Guts, I don't know you!
> 
> But I already respect you since Berserk > any other manga



lolz........


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

:3**


----------



## Namicho (Jun 20, 2007)

:3 Hello peoplez.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

hay Namicho-san!


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hola!!  *


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey....... :can


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

Good moring guys and girls


----------



## Namicho (Jun 20, 2007)

*spamspamspamspam* Geez, this is such a spam thread. Oh well. Helloz everyone!! Omg, I'm really starting to love my av and sig♥ I fixed it so now it's all purty!!♥♥♥ Urgh, but now that I don't have a Sakura av, people are going to start calling me a guy again >.< I have no clue why "Namicho" would sound like a guy name though...but I guess some people interpret it differently..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Well... its spamming with no post count, so it is OK

Haku - bonjour


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Well... its spamming with no post count, so it is OK
> 
> Haku - bonjour



there's the chatterbox and blender for spamming so please refrain from nonsense here and back on topic.
Just go back to feeling superior than the rest kthxbai


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Rup3rt, why are you here?


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

this is a senior thread i dont why its not ok for us seniors to talk to one another. (not spam)

@royal Whats up!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Im fine... yourself??
anything going on with your life???
a lot of WoW??


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

lol, maybe for a bit today. trying not to get addicted agian, other than that nothing much.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

I just dodge it and pretend it doesn't exist... lol


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

lol thats a smart idea


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

lol..

hey, I must make a public apology for Rup3rt...
he is a old member and I made a fool out of him...

Sorry man


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw shucks


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

Is he a old member?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

and whatup with mr.BinL in your sig...
a lot of make up there... is it his new disguise??? 

EDIT: Yes, he is a old member.... with his accounted deleted by someone else


----------



## Rup3rt (Jun 20, 2007)

Not deleted, sis took over my email account '-_-


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats even worse... ¬________¬


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

oic that sucks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

royal, what class are you? I play paladin


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

.... Doesn't my name kinda give out????


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

lol  i play druid


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

I havent played it for so long....
I was also a D&D and Vampire Masquarade fan..

I do still play Vampire..... danm....


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah my druid is my favorite.

I dont like my paladin anymore because of the retri nerf, but i still play it.


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

I <3 druids lol my taruen druid PWNS!!!! lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

i havent played WoW in like 7 months 

But i still visit the WoW site leveryday to stay on top of the news.

What server yall play on?


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

deathwing or thunderbluff


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

I left around 2 years ago


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

my tauren druid is on dentarg.

paladin on hakkar

whats your characters name so i can look him up in the armory


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome, i stop playing. i just play it with my bro when he calls me to help him in a quest hes still new.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

Your sig is hilarious Haku


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 20, 2007)

Got my account back fkn yay!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

oh that annoying person was you?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> oh that annoying person was you?



Ehm what the hell are you doing here? This place is for senior members  

J/k <3
Yea it was me


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Your sig is hilarious Haku



 thanks i think its funny to!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow this thread is almost at 10,000!


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Wow this thread is almost at 10,000!



no way....no one must have noticed that


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

Do I sense sarcasm?


----------



## InoTenshi (Jun 21, 2007)

So this is the Senior members Place. I'll be here in about 4 years or so


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm taking the 10,000th post! 

edit: damn you neko


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I'm taking the 10,000th post!
> 
> edit: damn you neko



:rofl     :rofl.      :rofl


----------



## Merciless (Jun 21, 2007)

Post 10,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:bloody hell...im really late.


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

SSJ4 said:


> Post 10,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT:bloody hell...im really late.



Yea..........

I took it


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

I should get senior membership for being the 10001th poster


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I should get senior membership for being the 10001th poster



You could always ask that InoTenshi to delete the post so you can be 10,000 

But that most likely wont happen 

And You will not be a Senior before me


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

Why hello there my fellow shexiors.


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Why hello there my fellow shexiors.



Im just a Normal person....


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

Ino Pig!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Ino Pig!!



Give it Up she doesnt like you 
Kidding , kidding lolz


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya! 

You are a sexy senior in my eyes Neko.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

Ino Pig is kawaii !!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Byakuya!
> 
> You are a sexy senior in my eyes Neko.



yay!!!



Byakuya said:


> Ino Pig is kawaii !!!!



True  but ur not..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

so cruel


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

XDDD!!! Neko!

Byakuya is a shex beast. OO!


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> so cruel



Well You said im worst than the Devil


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

After you said all these cruel things to me


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

Woah. Lovers tiff. :X


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Woah. Lovers tiff. :X



Not 



Byakuya said:


> After you said all these cruel things to me



Ive never said Cruel things Your crazy


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

you're crazy


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

^ Something typical a crazy person would say in response


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

you're a demon in disguise


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

Sexual tension!


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> you're a demon in disguise



And your a Spam Whore!



Ino_Pig said:


> Sexual tension!



NO!


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Neko you took the 10k post noez...damn Italy, should've stayed at home and post 


xDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

mad


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

you to have a conflict of somffin? O_o


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

she started it


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Neko you took the 10k post noez...damn Italy, should've stayed at home and post
> 
> 
> xDDD



   



Byakuya said:


> she started it



No i didnt Like i said, He or She or it or what ever Bya is, is Crazy


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm leaving and I'm not coming back until I've been a member for six months.


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I'm leaving and I'm not coming back until I've been a member for six months.



Yay!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

now now...this isnt a place to have such things, It's hard enough to have them here at home..>_>


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> now now...this isnt a place to have such things, It's hard enough to have them here at home..>_>



Im done 

That was funny 

maybe i went to far ....

Nah couldnt be


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Well maybe Byak_chan didnt know that, and now will never c her agein >_<


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

:3 **


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

good moring guys!


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

ahh ure back..now, be friends agein 



Haku said:


> good moring guys!




Morning!! ^^


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Friends....


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

Whos fighitng now?


----------



## Neko (Jun 21, 2007)

Haku said:


> Whos fighitng now?



no One.....

And Morning means Night for me. Good Morning ppl, Im going to sleep! Bye Seniors who are not cooler than me...

j/k!!!


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

>____O my left eye hurts!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's all be friends indeed.


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

^___^ yay!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys finished sexin each other now? ;D


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

**


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

>___O i think i'm blind!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

Awww! I'm sorry Byakuya! Forgive me?


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

.............


----------



## Namicho (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoa, who's sexin' what???!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

I forgive you Ino Pig. But I will steal you from Tyki's FC in the future as a punishment.


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Haku said:


> >___O i think i'm blind!



Teh blind Haku noez!! W alredy got Itachi ~ XDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

:3 **


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guys....
Im knackered... again..... 

GF surely knows how to tire me...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2007)

oh my... :3


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 21, 2007)

SEXUAL INNUENDO.


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice royal!!! Btw royal i did what u said look at my ava!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Danm!!
your avy is cute as hell.. 

(since when hell is cute? )


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

I had more chibis to put on but i was just like naw that would be to much


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Not realy... my previous avy did have around 15 pics....


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

well i didnt want to kill u with all the cute chibis


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

lol..

im off....
take care..


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

see u later royal!


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guys im soon ganna be a senior memba so how long did it take before u got to be a senior member i mean after u requested it?


----------



## Pein (Jun 21, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey guys im soon ganna be a senior memba so how long did it take before u got to be a senior member i mean after u requested it?



it happens pretty fast


----------



## Haku (Jun 21, 2007)

1.2 secs. fast!! lol yay new member!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Hay guys, I'm off to school now, last day before vacation! 

Cya!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Hay guys, I'm off to school now, last day before vacation!
> 
> Cya!


Bye 

Good thing i go out of school June 12th


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

I left school years ago


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I left school years ago



Your just mad cause your old


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

You're both spoiled brats 

I just got home btw!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> You're both spoiled brats
> 
> I just got home btw!



Who cares 

Btw You started it cause ya called me a spolied brat


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

lol..

I hated school..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate school too 

*throws caek in Neko's face*


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol..
> 
> I hated school..


You = Hated  

Me = Hate

-Edit: *Stabs Bya with fork*


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

*dodges fork*

School sucks!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> *dodges fork*
> 
> School sucks!!



*Kicks Bya in face while dodging*


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

so cruel! SO CRUEL!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> so cruel! SO CRUEL!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What Ever  

Bye Bye bya Wanna be.....oops sry 
I didnt say that just ignore it


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

damn you  !!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

.. 
Starving.....

Do we ever talk anything productive here?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

No why would we do that 

Anyways now that I have vacation, you will see even more of me!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok them..... 
more of you?!  ... don't we see you alot already?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Pft this is nothing.  

plus you cant get enough of kawaii Byakuya!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

lol....
haha...
ok then


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Pft this is nothing.
> 
> plus you cant get enough of kawaii Byakuya!!



Byakuya = Kawaii 

You(Byakuya Wanna be) = Not Kawaii


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

so cold! so cruel!!!  !!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Neko-chan


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 22, 2007)

Omfg luff is in the air. O


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

... you guys need each other


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Omfg luff is in the air. O



Stop it you Smex Crazed Person



Royal Paladine said:


> ... you guys need each other


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 22, 2007)

What is smex?


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> What is smex?



Idk 

it just sounded cool


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 22, 2007)

I'mma gonna smex you Neko. D:<


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I'mma gonna smex you Neko. D:<



Noooooooo!........


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

too much smexiness in here !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> too much smexiness in here !!!!!!!!!!!



Yea 
WTH is ?S?e?n?b?o?n?z?a?k?u?r?a??


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya's zanpakutou? 

changed to Kuchiki


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Byakuya's zanpakutou?
> 
> changed to Kuchiki



Dont give me the --> 

And Your not worthy of Kuchiki!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Quiet, I am a true and noble Kuchiki.


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

*cough* Lies *Cough*


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Whatever. 

I'll go watch some tv, don't cry while I'm gone.


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'll go watch some tv, don't cry while I'm gone.



Im going to sleep so i wont be here


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

:3 **


----------



## Namicho (Jun 22, 2007)

:\ *goes to read*


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

**


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Neko said:


> Im going to sleep so i wont be here


<---- Neko  Me  ------> I eat u


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Hm! **


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

.... do we have anything interesting to talk about in this thread apart forom lame posts?!

lack of creativity I sense


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

I blame society.


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Hay Haku-san!


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I blame society.



I blame u


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi byakuya how are u !!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

I am good, vacation started today! 

You? !!!!!!!


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

mine started on tuesday. but i'm good,  i'm not fealing well actually i got a sore throat.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh that sucks 

Maybe you should go to bed!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

You should all go to bed!


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

yea i know i should but i'm not tired.  i cant move from my bed mom wont let me.  thank god for my labtop!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Laptop here too.. 
its goooooooooooooooooooooooood..
but I also have a desktop on my room and on my living room..


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Desk Top Leave me and My 350 GB Computer alone


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

lolo...
I have over 700GB overall... but its all full...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

damn.. I recently lost my laptop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guyz nothin to talk about eh? 

dun worry since im here 

^^ ...SUP?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Loki-chan is here!  

LET'S PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lolo...
> I have over 700GB overall... but its all full...



What the hell do u do 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You Pornography downloader


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

@ Neko, Fact, I have exacly 0kb of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Porn


 in my computer.
My supply comes from my GF , she's the one with the DVDs

I have a lot, I mean, a *LOT* of films and music....

Hey Loki..


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Delete them...reduce the file sizes...get a FlashDrive


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2007)

lets party u say? Oh ima do that ^^ ...in fact todays the day, one of the bigest partys in Slovenia..and im going hehe XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

I have two external HD.. 

I wont delete nothing! 
Are you crazy?!


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I have two external HD..
> 
> I wont delete nothing!
> Are you crazy?!



DO IT!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

¬_____¬'

No


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2007)

Dheano put it on DVD'S? >_<


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Hell no....
I don't have to worry about that...

soon im buying a 500GB external


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

i need Helpie! I want a new sigy and i was wondering which one of these do you think i should choose?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Neko 1


Neko2


Neko 3


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2007)

emm well i got 80GB...of space its all i need ^^


Umm I like the 1st one!! xDD


----------



## Neko (Jun 22, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> emm well i got 80GB...of space its all i need ^^
> 
> 
> Umm I like the 1st one!! xDD



thnx 4 responding


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

me to royal, 1 labtop, 2 desktop!

EDIT-

Neko 2


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

..... Well... soon, if not buying the 500GB EHD, hopefuly, Im buying a Mac G5...
its has 3 Tetrabytes of memory...


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2007)

What is the point of this thread? 

BTW: I just applied to become a senior mem.


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

Gin ur becoming a senior!!! wow. thats a good computer royal.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

damnit make me a senior member already mad


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2007)

er. Do you not need 6 months of membership? 

BTW: how the hell did you get 3000 posts so fast?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

spam byakuya posts alot..


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

dont worry byakuya-kun u will be a member one of these days!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah!!!  I'll be one damn cool senior member   

Also, getting 3000 posts isn't hard at all, however, getting 3000 quality posts like I have, is considerably harder.


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

ur funny byakuya-kun *jumps on back*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2007)

you've got till august!


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

@lk3mizt i want to join ur brigade!!! 


Edit- 

@gin u still have to wait.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol, Byakuya-kun has more than twice as many posts as me , and I've been here since July...I'm getting there..


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

i have more then u 2 lol only by a few tho!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2007)

@Haku: It depends, if they mean on the sixth month, or after.


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

6 months or more i belive!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2007)

O RLY?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2007)

:333 gawd NF is shitty tonight


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

yes i know to much data errors!! >___< really annoying me!


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Senior members Thread = No post count Spammage?


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

u just noticed it lol.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2007)

neko i thought you didn't spam 

hello haku

i don't get senior till august.


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

hey,  king u change ur name!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 23, 2007)

Haku said:


> @lk3mizt i want to join ur brigade!!!



hehehe, you have to watch Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!! 
check the Konoha TV- channel 12 thread..


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2007)

yup. 

puppykamikaze-->king kamikaze-->kamikazi

i think i might stick with kamikazi. 

 i like the sig.


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, i dont think i could change my name.  its rare to get a naruto name in here!


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> neko i thought you didn't spam
> 
> hello haku
> 
> i don't get senior till august.



I dont 

I Just Post High Irregular posts that has nothing to do with a topic



Haku said:


> Thanks, i dont think i could change my name.  its rare to get a naruto name in here!



yea it is i was Surprised when i was able to get the name Hinata. I miss My Hinata Username


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

I just woke up


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2007)

i never went to sleep


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh my..


----------



## Loki (Jun 23, 2007)

mhm...good mornin! ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Hay Loki-chan!!


----------



## Loki (Jun 23, 2007)

Oi~

so wacha doing? xD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Watching tv :3

Not much to do today, might watch a movie later!  

You?


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Watching tv :3
> 
> Not much to do today, might watch a movie later!
> 
> You?



Watch TV and stay off the internet!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Kawaii  

Neko-chan


----------



## Loki (Jun 23, 2007)

h'm im like readin some mangas and wachin animes...dun have a tv XDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

hou, whatcha watching n' readin'? 

Neko-chan


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> h'm im like readin some mangas and wachin animes...dun have a tv XDD



XDD I have TV but im still watchin anime. I watch too many Ive see 13 different new anime in the past week. And this is a slow week for me



Byakuya said:


> hou, whatcha watching n' readin'?
> 
> Neko-chan


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

We should go out on a date Neko-chan!


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> We should go out on a date Neko-chan!



hehehe no


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh come on I'll buy you stuff


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Oh come on I'll buy you stuff



No  Go buy some "Water"


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Jun 23, 2007)

lol..im waching Slam dunk now..basketball anime XDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Ew sports anime >_______>

definitely not my cup of tea


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Ew sports anime >_______>
> 
> definitely not my cup of tea



I LOVE sports anime Slam Dunk, Eyeshield 21, PoT, and Many others


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

No sports anime 
I dont like them....
apart from Slam Dunk


----------



## Namicho (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Ew sports anime >_______>
> 
> definitely not my cup of tea



OMG, Prince of Tennis!!  Of course...I only like it because it's about tennis..Tennis is the best.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Meh >_<

What anime/mangas have/are you guys watched(ing)/read(ing)?


----------



## Namicho (Jun 23, 2007)

Um..Well I don't really have that much time for reading manga (online if I do). I'd actually rather read real books, but right now: Naruto, School Rumble, and I need to start reading One Piece. I've watched One Piece for a while, and sometimes I watch Bobobo(etc. because I LOVE THE RANDOMNESS ), the school rumble episodes I can find, Naruto of course..other random things. I'll get to Bleach someday. 

In all truth: watching anime and reading manga are definitely not found on my top 10 things on my to-do list.  But I still like to do both. 

EDIT: Oh yeah...I do watch some Prince of Tennis every once in a while. It's fun to watch their tennis skillz.


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

i read so far, D.N.Angel, Fruits Basket, Vampire Knight, tsubusa (sp)

watch, Bleach, Naruto shuppiden, Full metal panic, random anime shows.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Waaah you're not watching Bleach?  Unacceptable !!

Mine are:

Bleach
Naruto
Inuyasha
Gundam Wing
Claymore
Darker Than BLACK
.Hack//Sign
Mushishi

and... Pokemon  that was aaaaaaaaages ago though.


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

u should watch .hack//roots new anime goes with the game .hack//G.U. 

plus new pokemon dimond and pearl is out on t.v. (wow i'm a loser if i know that  )


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Im watching too many -_- and i dont feel like typing alot


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2007)

Lazy Neko-chan  

I didn't really like Roots, watched 17 episodes or so, it wasn't bad but I just didn't like it. >_>


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

lol i know what you mean, i watch it so i know whos whats going on with the video games.


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lazy Neko-chan
> 
> I didn't really like Roots, watched 17 episodes or so, it wasn't bad but I just didn't like it. >_>


I watch ALL types of anime

*Fine Im Watching:*

Naruto
Bleach
OnePiece
Claymore
Gurren-Laggan
yes! Pretty Cure 5
Capeta
Eyeshield 21
Gokusen
Pokemon D&P
Lucky Star
Manabi Straight
Lyrical nanoha StrikerS
GTO
Okuku Furikabutte
Reideen
Polyphonica
Kodomo no Ochama
Tide Line Blue
Kyo no Go Ni
Tonagura
Shinigami's ballad
HunterxHunter
Mouse 
Kamichama Karin
Happy Seven

Theres more but i forgot some


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2007)

This thread has been spamed far beyond it's purpose.


----------



## Loki (Jun 24, 2007)

Neko you should add Ichigo 100% to you list great anime!


----------



## Neko (Jun 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Neko you should add Ichigo 100% to you list great anime!



Already Seen it ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

Gin - it doesn't add post count and it is a chatting place...


well its spam convo...


----------



## Neko (Jun 24, 2007)

Exactly Its a regular No post count spamming Chatting place


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 24, 2007)

This is not spam. This is SMEX.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

at the 2 above


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 24, 2007)

Hell yah man.


Any new seniors?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2007)

In about a week I can be one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2007)

Good morning kawaii people


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2007)

havent been to this thread in a while!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2007)

wow that an err cute avatar you have there @lk


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2007)

i know!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2007)

Chappy Sasuke?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2007)

exactly what i said in the FC!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2007)

oops guess I missed that! 

so anyways... I want a big avatar too! !!!!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

good morning people... :3

you've been quiet lately... :3

why... :3?


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> good morning people... :3
> 
> you've been quiet lately... :3
> 
> why... :3?



Because People Sleep


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

But they sleep so long... :3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Neko-chan


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh... i see you and Neko were just playing around in Byakuya's art thread. for a moment there, i thought you guys were seriously arguing or something


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol I seem to piss her off sometimes though. 

Kawaii L-chan is here


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

that's right!!  hmm...can't wait till i officially apply for senior membership.  I want the perks. 

:3


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey... off to work... bye


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

ok.. :3 bye :3


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lol I seem to piss her off sometimes though.



not sometimes. All the time


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

^ lol...byakuya has been a naughty boy.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 25, 2007)

wWoot senior membership here i come


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> wWoot senior membership here i come



DAMN! Another Senior before me


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn.. 

You're a much nicer person than mean Neko-han, L-sama!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Slut


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

um okaaay....i have no idea why you guys are arguing....


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

you guys prob had some sort of disagreement prior to me entering this thread so i'm just going to leave it between you two....

but Neko, byakuya is actually an awesome guy. so i hope you two resolve your differences or whatever.....


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2007)

oh?  how has he been bothering you?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm only being nice and awesome..


----------



## Yellow (Jun 25, 2007)

Revised Requirements 

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 1000 Posts
    * 6 months of Registration


Damn, I want in now. 

Can someone tell me when I'll be able to register. I mean how much longer do I have to wait before I've been here six months time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Revised Requirements
> 
> * 3000 Reputation Points
> * 1000 Posts
> ...



You'll reach 6 months August 25th


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



You'll reach 6 months September 6


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Quiet kozo. 

Come back to msn.


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Quiet kozo.
> 
> Come back to msn.



Ahou 

Go play with your Damn Bunny


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

**


----------



## Splintered (Jun 25, 2007)

The Senior Usergroup PM box has been increased to be able to hold 500 PMs.  Enjoy.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Splintered said:


> The Senior Usergroup PM box has been increased to be able to hold 500 PMs.  Enjoy.



w00t! ^(^_^)^


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jun 25, 2007)

Yay! Now we can PM each other so much its not funny!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 25, 2007)

Splintered said:


> The Senior Usergroup PM box has been increased to be able to hold 500 PMs.  Enjoy.


That's more than the Pimps Usergroup gets :amazed

So as a Senior Member would I have a total of 900 PM's storage?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

Holy crap 

Now I really can't wait to become a senior !!!!!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Holy crap
> 
> Now I really can't wait to become a senior !!!!!!!!



I am superior to you.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jun 25, 2007)

I own you both.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 25, 2007)

I own all three of you.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jun 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I own all three of you.


Your not even a senior member <.<


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 25, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> Your not even a senior member <.<


*I will own all three of you once I become a senior member. 

I didn't clarify myself.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Splintered said:


> The Senior Usergroup PM box has been increased to be able to hold 500 PMs.  Enjoy.



....i want to become a senior member now!!  5 times the size...


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nothing really special about being a senior member..


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

well, you get a slightly larger avy size, and no one will ever complain about having a larger itachi avy now would we?  They better not!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jun 26, 2007)

And they give you free porn .

Nah, im just messing around..

or am I..


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> And they give you free porn .






> Nah, im just messing around..






> or am I..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

~L~-chan already has enough Itachi pr0n


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

I own everyone...
now shut up! 

hey guys!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal Paladine-kun!   

Good morning.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I heard p0rn.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

? Gin ? said:


> I think I heard poop.



yup everything is funnier with poop


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

:3! **


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> ~L~-chan already has enough Itachi pr0n


whatever do you mean bya-chan? i would never have such things. do you want to get sued for slander? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 huuush...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

..**


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

huuush Royal Paladine....

i don't have any really. believe it!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

I actulay didn't mean a thing when I said "_OMG_"


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

**


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

.... :can ....



















Hows everyone?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I actulay didn't mean a thing when I said "_OMG_"


 and my reply wasn't meant to be offensive?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

It wasn't.... I knew that..


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

This thread is just full of Twirks


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Neko-chan!


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello Pplz **


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

You trying to ignore me?


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder where everyone is? I'm all alone  and I'm not even a Senior


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> It wasn't.... I knew that..


 whoops my bad, i thought you were...because of your  emoticon in your sentence 

@Neko
neither am I


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

~L~ said:


> @Neko
> neither am I



Have you noticed, not many Seniors actually Talk at the Seniors Thread now-a-days 
A non-senior[Me] Even got the 10,000 post


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

lol...i have no idea. I didn't even know about this thread until it showed up at the forum index and got curious :3


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

~L~ said:


> lol...i have no idea. I didn't even know about this thread until it showed up at the forum index and got curious :3



Same


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

:3... **


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

Neko said:


> Have you noticed, not many Seniors actually Talk at the Seniors Thread now-a-days
> A non-senior[Me] Even got the 10,000 post



The thing that surprises me that the non-seniors that post here usually have nothing to say whatsoever and just spam smileys all the time...

"looks at byakuya..."


"runs"


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Pft, my posts are always full of win and wisdom.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Pft, my posts are always full of win and wisdom.






Allright let's take a few examples, these are a few posts you've made in the last 3 pages



Byakuya said:


> :3... **





Byakuya said:


> Neko-chan!





Byakuya said:


> **





Byakuya said:


> :3! **





Byakuya said:


> ..**





Byakuya said:


> **





Byakuya said:


> Slut





Byakuya said:


> **





Byakuya said:


> **




very much win indeed and wisdom too and yes they're all separate posts


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Tsk.


----------



## Neko (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Pft, my posts are always full of win and wisdom.



roflolol 

The bottom


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

Neko said:


> [umai-Doremi]​_Kenichi​_31​_[66E8EFD7].avi
> 
> The bottom



win post


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm.... soo..... guys... hows life?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> ..



very constructive wise and win posting indeed  
I still <3 ya don't worry


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

@ Byakuya posts mentioned by kaaspeer...

 ....


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 26, 2007)

aww...why are you guys picking on bya-chan?


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't see any wisdom I would expect from a thread dedicated to Senior Members...

Or wait...does SM actually means Senior Member? And not something else...?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

lol.. @ Segan...
scared everone fom here....


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> I don't see any wisdom I would expect from a thread dedicated to Senior Members...
> 
> Or wait...does SM actually means Senior Member? And not something else...?





Wait.... what?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2007)

**


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Wait.... what?



Yeah, damn righ "what"!

What the hell is *THAT*?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

**


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **


 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Indeed.. :3

So... Whatcha'll up to?


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 26, 2007)

Byakuya chan is should be respected


----------



## Yellow (Jun 26, 2007)

Neko said:


> You'll reach 6 months August 25th



Thank you. Wow you guys have quite a convo going here.


----------



## Dao (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL wassup guys?! haha posting post X3 Don't pick on Byaku chan. D=


-Dao


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 27, 2007)

Good morning kawaii Seniors!!  

*is tired >_________<*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

specifically said senior members thus your good morning doesn't apply to me.

but b4 i go, good morning to all


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

I fucking love this 500 PM Box thing. 

..

<3


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

increased PM box would be nice, that is if i ever recieved any PMs.

senior membership really has nothing to offer me.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2007)

lol. Now that I have 500 spaces for pm I can send and receive so much hentai it ain't even funny.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a lot of PM convos with people. O.O;

Plus there are some that I just want to keep.. just 'cause.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

@ § Gin §-- i'm glad the PM system is serving its purpose 

to have PM convos you need people who would respond. these people are known as friends. i have yet to find any. .......aw i made myself sad


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jun 27, 2007)

The 500 would be nice. i have 93 saved messages already  and i dont feel like deleting them


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 27, 2007)

the 500 inbox is sweet. I didn't want to delete any of my PMs but i had to.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 27, 2007)

same... all those PMs from kawaii L-chan.. gone!! 

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 27, 2007)

aww well 320 posts for me isnt that far away.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

you're lucky you can actually work to achieve senior. 

i can do nothing but wait.


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a senior member. Can I post here too?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2007)

snu snu said:


> I'm a senior member. Can I post here too?



Why not?! 

besides, non-senior members post here all the time XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

you're suppose to be a senior to post in this thread :amazed 

*leaves thread *


----------



## Yellow (Jun 27, 2007)

snu snu said:


> I'm a senior member. Can I post here too?



We don't take kindly to your kind around here.



Hey Kamikazi. I gots to wait 2 more months for senior membership.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 27, 2007)

Hay guys.. :3!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

@ yellow don't you get senior july 25?

hey byakuya my fellow march 07er.  you have 3 times my posts


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> @ yellow don't you get senior july 25?
> 
> hey byakuya my fellow march 07er.  you have 3 times my posts


You don't count the month you joined. So six months on from his join date is August 25th - when he can apply for senior membership. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 27, 2007)

So many non-seniors in a seniro thread...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

is that how it works? whatever, it's not my time yet so i don't care 

i'm like half way to being a senior, is that good wnough to post here XD


----------



## Yellow (Jun 27, 2007)

That's what I thougt too Kamikazi but Neko said I have to wait until the August 25th.

Hey Byakuya.

07 FTW.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 27, 2007)

Does becoming chuunin level count?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

i guess that means i gotta wait till september. least your wait is shorter than mine *Yellow*. (by a couple weeks at least)

*Shinn* you're a 5th of the way there


----------



## Yellow (Jun 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i guess that means i gotta wait till september. least your wait is shorter than mine *Yellow*. (by a couple weeks at least)
> 
> *Shinn* you're a 5th of the way there



You can apply 20 days after me. We'll become seniors only weeks apart.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 27, 2007)

wow....i wished i had joined earlier. I still have to wait four months  wait, we don't count the month we join? so that means i have to wait five months?


----------



## Yellow (Jun 28, 2007)

~L~ said:


> wow....i wished i had joined earlier. I still have to wait four months  wait, we don't count the month we join? so that means i have to wait five months?



Lol. WTF are you talking about? You can become apply September 2. 

8 days after me.

You, Kamikazi and I can apply only weeks apart. You need to get your posts up though and I don't know how much reps you have.....


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2007)

You are all trying to go up too fast... 

I think I just applied one or two months ago.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

lol he joined in May, not March. he has to wait 'til November for senior. by then he should have the required posts though. i joined the day after i found the site. 

*Yellow* i never realized are join dates were that close together. i assumed you'd joined earlier.

*Segan* guarantee you i forget about it and apply weeks or more after i could have


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

What if you have over 3000 rep and then people negrep you to under 3000. Are you still senior?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Lol. WTF are you talking about? You can become apply September 2.
> 
> 8 days after me.
> 
> You, Kamikazi and I can apply only weeks apart. You need to get your posts up though and I don't know how much reps you have.....


I joined in May... 


kamikazi said:


> lol he joined in May, not March. he has to wait 'til November for senior. by then he should have the required posts though. i joined the day after i found the site.


I'm a girl... but i see where my username and avy might be misleading.  and yeah i should be able to get my post to 1000 in four to five months time  500 PM inbox here i come!!



			
				仮面の軍勢 said:
			
		

> What if you have over 3000 rep and then people negrep you to under 3000. Are you still senior?


that's a good question. I think once you're a senior it doesn't matter what happens after that. At least i hope so...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I'm a girl... but i see where my username and avy might be misleading.  and yeah i should be able to get my post to 1000 in four to five months time  500 PM inbox here i come!!


............oops. 

seriously, sorry about that. i should have just used "they". then i would've been in the clear.
_


			
				Me said:
			
		


			lol *they* joined in May, not March.*they have* to wait 'til November for senior. by then *they* should have the required posts though. i joined the day after i found the site.
		
Click to expand...

_anyway, yeah you'll probably have the 1000 posts by then and you already have the rep. now if only the wait wasn't so long.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> What if you have over 3000 rep and then people negrep you to under 3000. Are you still senior?



seriously anyone with 1000 posts and still doesn't have 3000rep or just a bit over that a a few negs can make them under 3000 rep should be shot.

Anyway yeah you're still a senior it's just a guideline for the mods. I don't see K1nj3 not being a senior anymore and he has like -100k rep.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ............oops.
> 
> seriously, sorry about that. i should have just used "they". then i would've been in the clear.
> 
> anyway, yeah you'll probably have the 1000 posts by then and you already have the rep. now if only the wait wasn't so long.



lol...no worries.  you're not the only one who has mistaken me for a guy...maybe i should fangirl more?  before you know it, four to five months will pass in a jiffy


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> seriously anyone with 1000 posts and still doesn't have 3000rep or just a bit over that a a few negs can make them under 3000 rep should be shot.



  Seriously

I have 7000 rep and I don't even have 1,000 posts. And i dont do anything interesting to get rep


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2007)

7000? And you do nothing special?

You are lying, aren't you? ^^


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Neko said:


> Seriously
> 
> I have 7000 rep and I don't even have 1,000 posts. And i dont do anything interesting to get rep



Neko-chan!!  must be your awesome sigs... kitties are <3 afterall.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

Hewo kawaii Seniors and Non-Seniors.


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Neko-chan!!  must be your awesome sigs... kitties are <3 afterall.



   Your actually right  yesterday i got 1000 rep from someone who Liked my "Rape Time" evil Neko


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 28, 2007)

Byakuya identifies the non-seniors!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

Of course!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 28, 2007)

Byakuya is only welcomed senior


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Neko said:


> Your actually right  yesterday i got 1000 rep from someone who Liked my "Rape Time" evil Neko


lol....I see... Well, I am a L, the great genius detective afterall (except i'm a girl but let's not get into details shall we....)

halluh everyone!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

L-sama!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Bya-chan!!    How are you today?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

I am well, L-sama. 

Yourself? (and why aren't you on msn )


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm fine thank you. <333 I don't really go on msn often...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

You should, esp now that you have my msn..


----------



## Yellow (Jun 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> lol he joined in May, not March. he has to wait 'til November for senior. by then he should have the required posts though. i joined the day after i found the site.





~L~ said:


> I joined in May...




Lol. I swear her join date said March when I was looking at it. 



kamikazi said:


> *Yellow* i never realized are join dates were that close together. i assumed you'd joined earlier.



Yep. 

What do senior members get though?

I know about the 500 PMs storage and more avatar and sig space.{I think}

Is that all or senior members get more?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

I should be made senior member right now because of my awesomeness.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

hush byakuya....be patient and go draw some fanart...


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been on NF for more than a year and 6 months and only have 202 posts. xD
I only returned 11 days ago.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 28, 2007)

why does the 07'ers have more posts than the 06ers ??


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 28, 2007)

3k+ posts in under 3 months? Pfft.


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

> What do senior members get though?
> 
> I know about the 500 PMs storage and more avatar and sig space.{I think}
> 
> Is that all or senior members get more?



Gloating rights over all non-Seniors is another



> why does the 07'ers have more posts than the 06ers ??



Because the 07ers are Spam Whores


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll make 1k posts naturally before Byakuya becomes senior. ;x


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

Shinn said:


> I'll make 1k posts naturally before Byakuya becomes senior. ;x



Same Here


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

> Because the 07ers are Spam Whores


i have never made a single spam post thank you very much 

alright maybe a couple 

next person to post here look at your rep and then tell me when your ready and i'll pos rep you. i wanna know my rep power.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> Because the 07ers are Spam Whores


I'm obviously excluded from this since i'm special right Neko-chaaaan? 

:3

Edit : kamikazi, i'm ready?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

the deed is done, what's my rep power?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

^ i'll tell you in private


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I'm obviously excluded from this since i'm special right Neko-chaaaan?
> 
> :3
> 
> Edit : kamikazi, i'm ready?



Of Course 

EDIT: Damnit i wanted to know!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Neko-chan!!

 well, I'm not sure if he would liked me to announce to everyone, so to be on the safe side...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

Neko i can rep you later. for your awesomw sig of course, cause i don't rep whore . i have to wait cause of the 24 hour limit.

thanks ~L~. last time i checked it was only 34.

EDIT:  i don't care if people know or not, but thanks for being considerate. if anyone cares it's 59.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

kamikazi, the pleasure was all mine 



Edit: lol at kamikazi's edit  yes, of course we rep each other for good reasons like liking each other's sig and avy, we don't repwhore at all.


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes!

I checked mine through some one today also. Its Only 85


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

> I know about the 500 PMs storage and more avatar and sig space.{I think}
> 
> Is that all or senior members get more?


*yellow*, i actually have no idea what else if anything else they get. 
but i want it 

yours is 85, now mine seems so tiny 
off to go repwhorepost intelligent comments worthy of rep


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

07'ers are quality posters !!


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> 07'ers are quality posters !!



More like Quantity


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2007)

hmpf


----------



## Yellow (Jun 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *yellow*, i actually have no idea what else if anything else they get.
> but i want it


Yes.



kamikazi said:


> yours is 85, now mine seems so tiny
> off to go repwhorepost intelligent comments worthy of rep


Lol. I just noticed the current rep calculation system is wrong. According to it you should have between 51-55 repping power now but you have 59.

Which means my repping power is higher than I thought.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2007)

the rep calculation is confusing anyways. do you get one extra rep point for every 75 points or 1000 now?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 29, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> seriously anyone with 1000 posts and still doesn't have 3000rep or just a bit over that a a few negs can make them under 3000 rep should be shot.
> 
> Anyway yeah you're still a senior it's just a guideline for the mods. I don't see K1nj3 not being a senior anymore and he has like -100k rep.



Oh sht you can have negative rep?! LOL! I dont want that to happen to me!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 29, 2007)

~L~ said:
			
		

> the rep calculation is confusing anyways. do you get one extra rep point for every 75 points or 1000 now?


you get a point for every 1000 points. i was told that even if you do the calculations though it'll be off because of rounding or something like that. 

it's confusing that's why i prefer the method i used.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Ohayo, Senior and Non-Senior members.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

What's your method of counting rep power kamikaze?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Hm!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2007)

sujee27 said:


> What's your method of counting rep power kamikaze?


he/she reps someone who is obviously deserving of it  and ask the person to tell him/her rep power. ^_^

halluh everybody!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Hewo L.. you're not on msn


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 29, 2007)

~L~ said:
			
		

> *he*/she reps someone who is obviously deserving of it  and ask the person to tell *him*/her *his*/her rep power. ^_^


 took the safe route. but yeah, that's how i check

ane 'ello everyone


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Kamikazi!


----------



## Neko (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi L-san, KK and everyone else!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> took the safe route. but yeah, that's how i check


I learn from the best. 

halluh kamikazi-san, bya-chan and Neko-chan!! 

:3


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 29, 2007)

Good morning!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2007)

halluh Shinn!! how are you today?


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, L. I'm good, but the weather's killing me. So humid~
I have tae kwon do tonight.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 29, 2007)

why hello there Byakuya, Neko, Shinn, and anyone else who might happen to come along. 

how's everyone doing?


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

Toss Tae Knwon Do aside and take Krav Maga. Maybe the most effective street fighting style...

Though, I heard, the only proper teachings are given in the U.S. Army and the Isrealian Military. The rest don't teach higher levels.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Toss Tae Knwon Do aside and take Krav Maga. Maybe the most effective street fighting style...
> 
> Though, I heard, the only proper teachings are given in the U.S. Army and the Isrealian Military. The rest don't teach higher levels.



I'll stick with Tae Kwon Do, I mean I haven't heard of Krav Maga let alone know a place that'll teach me it. Seems interesting though. The U.S. Army learns various different types of martial arts so definitely both are used.

Hey Kamikazi!


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

But I wasn't serious anyway. But you know, I feel, Krav Maga is probably the most effective hand-to-hand combat martial art of the world, considering its basics and principles.


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2007)

god damn finally home


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Doing fine, kamikazi. 

Hello, Loki-chan.


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi~

soo whats new? xDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

My T-shirt.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll i need  now  is 995 more rep Points.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll rep you when I can. :3


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Neko (Jun 29, 2007)

Portgas D. Ace said:


> I'll i need  now  is 995 more rep Points.





Dammit another one who's gonna beat be. unlike Byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

...


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll give ya one XDD

Oi~ Neko^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

So whatcha'll up to?


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2007)

hmm i just wached Death notes final ep..darn >_< noez why did it have to end xDD 

ann emm im gonna wach some other animes now, ...ect ~_~


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 29, 2007)

Hah, watch Claymore or Darker Than BLACK, awesome stuff.


----------



## Loki (Jun 29, 2007)

DTB i did ^^ 

Claymore well i still need to wach that one~

You know any good Downlaodin webside?


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 29, 2007)

Neko said:


> Dammit another one who's gonna beat be. unlike Byakuya



Ahh, Byakuya's good enough.  

Just got back into Darker than Black, I almost dropped it. :x
Claymore-ew.


----------



## ramendet (Jun 29, 2007)

ill get there need 2 and half months. havent been posting lately as you can see


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 29, 2007)

ramendet said:


> ill get there need 2 and half months. havent been posting lately as you can see



Make sure you don't turn out like the other 07 nubcakes and spam your butt off. ;x


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 29, 2007)

07er's posts are of the top quality. 

what is this spam you speak of?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 30, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Hi, L. I'm good, but the weather's killing me. So humid~
> I have tae kwon do tonight.


tae kwon do?  My sisters and I used to take lessons a long time ago, like a real long time ago >_>....but we stopped midway cause we needed to concentrate on important exams, and we never continue after that. Pity.  

07's don't spam....we just have a lot to talk about. 

:3


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

L-sama, you're not on msn.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

'07 are spammers by definition.

But don't worry, the others are no different.


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2007)

dont we spamm right in here? XDDD


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> dont we spamm right in here? XDDD



That's what I was saying.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

**


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it's stupid to ask this here.......but were do I go for a name change?

Could someone link me?, cause I can't find it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

Telegrams/Spoilers/Raw- FORUM RULES!!


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I know it's stupid to ask this here.......but were do I go for a name change?
> 
> Could someone link me?, cause I can't find it.



But you have a rather nice nickname...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> But you have a rather nice nickname...



I'm changing it for joke purposes. xDDDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

hm!


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2007)

I changd my like 1 year ago lol ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

I changed my nick a while ago, from Byakuya-kun.


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello everyone im back posting in here again


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Morning everyones!


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

Good day, Danse-kun, Royal Paladine-kun!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Hows life with you guys?!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

It's alright, today is my last day as a minor.


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

ok thats it im now annoyed  

*stupid friend forgets everything they watch and where they get their fanart from  *


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

enjoy it byakuya...

Danse -  ???


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

danse you make no sense


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

im annoyed at my friend because she showed me some really nice fanart from some anime series she watched or something like that but she forgot the name and where she got the fanart from

and i want to look at more


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

lol...  :3

post some here and maybe someone will recognize it! hm!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Danse....oooooo... 
OK.....
btw, on your mspac, whats the reason for the pics privacy????
is there something other people shouldnt see??


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah im all naked on them lol
ok i'l find the pic and post it on here


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

can't wait.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> yeah im all naked on them lol



you must send me....... im single now...


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

lol i was kidding Dheano


*Spoiler*: __ 










i think there really good fanarts but she dont remember the name of them or where she got them from


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah... no idea where those are from.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> lol i was kidding Dheano



 .... well..... almost..... 

somehow the pics arent loading for me... O_o


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

awww there really good to


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> awww there really good to



can you send me a link for the pics?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow you seniors are so cool.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

spam kid bya.... one day you'll become one of us....
the big avy is so cool..


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

yes we are really cool 
url's for pics

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Danse.. :headexplodessmiley


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

i like using smileys lol
i put the links on that other post for the pics


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> i like using smileys lol



yep... me too... my favs are:   ,  ,  ,  ,  , :spwank ,  , 


> i put the links on that other post for the pics



thank you...
but my PC is a bag of poop .... internet is crashing and the link loads, but not the pic.... arg


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

ha ha i like those aswell i like quite alot of them lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

lol...
hey you still havent answered my question... why do you set pics as private? O_o (and dont say naked because it isnt true...  )


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

because i was sick of guys sending me messages like 
"you got a webcam i can see you on baby"

"your fit r u single wanna meet up"

"give me your number your sexy i need a good looking woman"

oh and the best on is

"show me ur boobs"

so now there private


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> because i was sick of guys sending me messages like
> "*you got a webcam i can see you on baby*"



I'd delete this one from friends list.....



> "your fit r u single wanna meet up"



Simple and straight... NO! 



> "give me your number your sexy i need a good looking woman"



 I'd just laugh at his facen and ignore him...



> "show me ur boobs"



And people wonder why violence rate is increasing day-by-day... people like him get shot often.... 

Sorry if I got you on a mood...


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

lol good answeres

i just ignore them mst of the time

unless they keep sending the you want to meet up messages, then i tell them sure

but never go lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

...
I did it once to a girl... I felt terrible though....

She liked me... but I didnt like her.
She kept asking me out, saying stuff to other people about me to the point I got pissed off..

I went up to her and asked her out, she said YES! 
then I told her to meet me up in a different town.
I never turned up.

Next week she came moaning at me.. I told her to get a grip, I DONT FANCY YOU!  ...
I think she got the point, after 8 months of annoyance...


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2007)

damn I dont have time to post...im wachin too much animes xDDD


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

lol @dheano

but some people do send messages on there all the time wanting to meet up and if im in a bad mood i will say "yeah"

give then a date,time and place but never show up
then they'l send a message asking why i didnt show, i just send back "like i would meet a total stranger from the internet"

and then tells them to sort their life out

lol i can be mean to some people on there


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

hahaha @ Danse...

I mean... I don't mind meeting people from the internet, but, I must know quite a lot about them and making sure it is just a "visit", nothing else.

The problem with people is that they expect you to engage into a friendship/ relationship by just sending MSGs to each other....
how silly!!! 

I made some cool friends in this forums, I wouldn't mind meeting them since we talk a lot, etc...

but a complete strange person just asking to meet me out of the blue... they can poop off, I dont do that.. XDDD


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

Danse said:


> lol @dheano
> 
> but some people do send messages on there all the time wanting to meet up and if im in a bad mood i will say "yeah"
> 
> ...



You know, you could put some other pic than that of a fine ass on your myspace site. Maybe a sweet chibi cat or something fluffy. Then less people might bother to send you disturbing messages.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> You know, you could put some other pic than that of a fine ass on your myspace site. Maybe a sweet chibi cat or something fluffy. Then less people might bother to send you disturbing messages.




I was about to post something like that...
She teases everyone....
take an example of my avy... it me making a drink....  ...
nobody is turned on by that....
just the alcoholics... and not by me, by the drink...


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

lol i put that pic up last night because they was one of my face but a friend said how do i say my name, so i put that one up and said like that lol

but forgot to take it down because i was tired, i'l change it later


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah...
Danse....
Bumbum = Hawt
it attracts vultures............ like me....


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

i might put up a pic of someones man-boobs lol


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe it's not because of the pic but because of the fact that the description says "female" and "19 years" is already enough to  attract some rude perverts...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't.... 
I did it once... they banned me from myspace for "explicit images"...
it was horrible.... 

EDIT: Segan....
no dude....
I have lady friends that looklike more of a man than I do....
its the pics... XD


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

i might do it anyway, i dont use that site alot so its ok lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

... Im imagining the pic already....


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 30, 2007)

Good morning~


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2007)

heres a preview of it


*Spoiler*: __ 



 pic gone, it was even to scary for me


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Danse...
eww

XDD


----------



## Neko (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally for once Seniors are talking in the Seniors thread XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

Neko... you scared the seniors away...


----------



## Neko (Jun 30, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Neko... you scared the seniors away...



...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

truth hurts hmm???


----------



## Neko (Jun 30, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> truth hurts hmm???



Dont let whats happening in your Sig happen to you


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 30, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jun 30, 2007)

§ Gin § said:


> **





Byakuya said:


> **





kamikazi said:


> **



What is with the Single Smiley Posts


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> What is with the Single Smiley Posts



That's what you call 07 spam.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 30, 2007)

> What is with the Single Smiley Posts


i felt thet the single "" best expressed my thoughts without additional text. the original post was three paragraphs long detailing exactly why i laughed, but who wants to read all that? *hopes the excuse works*


> That's what you call 07 spam.


what is this spam i keep hearing of? i would like to try it


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i felt thet the single "" best expressed my thoughts without additional text. the original post was three paragraphs long detailing exactly why i laughed, but who wants to read all that? *hopes the excuse works*
> what is this spam i keep hearing of? i would like to try it



You haven't heard? It's their best yet, unique flavor. xD


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2007)

YOU'RE ALL SO AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> YOU'RE ALL SO AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why, yes I am.


----------



## Neko (Jun 30, 2007)

Shinn said:


> That's what you call 07 spam.



 

We 06'ers dont do such things


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> We 06'ers dont do such things



Of course not. 
Someone needs to keep them in line. x3


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> What is with the Single Smiley Posts



whats with the single question posts? 


 

~



Dheano whant that pic now?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 1, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> We 06'ers dont do such things


Oh really now?





			
				Neko said:
			
		

>


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

GOOD MORNING KAWAII SENIORS AND NON-SENIORS!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2007)

hello


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

Loki-chan! 

whatcha up to?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Loki....
I told my ex to get a walk....
it was hard.... but I had to do it..


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 1, 2007)

halluh everyone!! 

please click here.
CLICK ME!!


Thank you.


----------



## Neko (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello? maybe?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

L-chan


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2007)

There Dheano...hope u like em'

The second one my"Friend" she got e bf...but not for long


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

haha..
I went out last night with a spanish girl...
shes so hot...
when I get a pic of her I'll show you...

and yours... man... :spwank
smaxy...


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG spanish...ya must send me one hehe =D


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2007)

:can **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

? Gin ? said:


> :can **





Byakuya said:


>




Productive posts I see..... 

Loki... no probs...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Productive posts I see.....



Nothing but.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 1, 2007)

Time to get Senior and that 150 x 150 avy.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

hmpf.


----------



## Metric (Jul 1, 2007)

Argh eed another 350 posts before i get that nice fat avatar  

Though its surprisingly hard to increase the post count without spamming...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2007)

lol. I'm a senior and I don't have a 150x150 avy for some reason.  

Guess my current one is good enough.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

I want a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Neko (Jul 1, 2007)

Obsessing Over 150x150  I make like 1 posts a day now. Nf is boring now


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes. Neko go create an FC i can spam up


----------



## Neko (Jul 1, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Yes. Neko go create an FC i can spam up



Like i said Only 07'ers would say that


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Like i said Only 07'ers would say that



Hahah. xD
-high five-


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 1, 2007)

**


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 1, 2007)

LOLZ @ convo.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol @ Zaxxon in convo.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 2, 2007)

hi everyone!! lol...I don't even know why i post here since i've still got a long way before I reach that 6 months.

you're right Neko, NF is kinda boring now. I don't find anything interesting to post, and even if there were, they belong to sections that don't increase your post count anyways. Not like I should be worrying about it since I still have a lot of time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

L-sama is kawaii... :3


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2007)

wait thats right, i'll go to a FC! xDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

hm!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

hello everybody. 

i still haven't joined any FCs. been meaning to just never get around to it.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2007)

I spend most my time on NF in the fan clubs.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

but i don't read bleach.......or any other manga


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't you watch any animes?


----------



## Neko (Jul 2, 2007)

~L~ said:


> hi everyone!! lol...I don't even know why i post here since i've still got a long way before I reach that 6 months.
> 
> you're right Neko, NF is kinda boring now. I don't find anything interesting to post, and even if there were, they belong to sections that don't increase your post count anyways. Not like I should be worrying about it since I still have a lot of time.



Same Here I get mad that all the good threads dont increase post counts and the ones that do, the topics are sooo boring


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> hello everybody.
> 
> i still haven't joined any FCs. been meaning to just never get around to it.



I haven't joined an FC yet too. I wanted to join the a Yondaime FC but none of them is really active.

Then I thought about joining a joke fanclub or something but I never get around to it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

Byakuya said:
			
		

> Don't you watch any animes?


 nope**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

I see. You really should though. 

you're missing out on lots of awesomeness..


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> nope**



GTFO. Just kidding.

What interests you here at NF?

I haven't joined any fanclubs either. o-o


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

Byakuya said:
			
		

> I see. You really should though.
> you're missing out on lots of awesomeness..


any suggestions?


			
				Shinn said:
			
		

> GTFO. Just kidding.
> 
> What interests you here at NF?


 

nothing really. i guess the people. i was thinking about just stopping, but decided i'd stick around for a while and see how things go. i post mainly in the plaza and chatterbox for the off topic stuff.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> any suggestions?
> 
> 
> nothing really. i guess the people. i was thinking about just stopping, but decided i'd stick around for a while and see how things go. i post mainly in the plaza and chatterbox for the off topic stuff.



Oh, cool. You know NF is awesome if someone joins who doesn't even like anime and has over 1k posts.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Oh, cool. You know NF is awesome if someone joins who doesn't even like anime and has over 1k posts.



There's endless topics in the plaza. It's the most active place in Nf except for maybe the library. Lol and Kamikazi sometimes posts in the Naruto sections but barely.lol.

I just started reading D-Gray Man but i don't know if he'd like that.>_>


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> any suggestions?



Well Naruto or Bleach for starters.. 

and a couple of 'new' shows I really like,
Claymore and Darker Than BLACK.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

Shinn said:
			
		

> Oh, cool. You know NF is awesome if someone joins who doesn't even like anime and has over 1k posts.


 well i was kinda into naruto when i joined, then i lost interest a few weeks into the forum.


			
				Yellow said:
			
		

> Lol and Kamikazi sometimes posts in the Naruto sections but barely.


i only keep up with naruto through spoilers and what others say in the discussions. i've been posting in there more trying to keep myself intertained. 


			
				Byakuya said:
			
		

> Well Naruto or Bleach for starters..
> 
> and a couple of 'new' shows I really like,
> Claymore and Darker Than BLACK.


alright. i'll check those out. i've heard alot about claymore being good.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah it's awesome


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> yeah it's awesome



Really. So what is it about?

fighting, love, something else.


----------



## C?k (Jul 2, 2007)

Way too fucking lazy to read back posts but anything changed in the past years in regards to Senior privileges? Even...any new levels of seniority to get?


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah we have seniors and olllllld seniors who aren't senile anymore !!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

is all seniors get the larger avatar and the 500 PM box?


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 2, 2007)

Only nice one's .........yeah they all get big avan and 500pm's


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

You can store 500 PMs and.. there was some other stuff >_>


----------



## Kiba (Jul 2, 2007)

hi everyone whats up? how long does it take get 1,000 post sounds  impossible for me lol


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 2, 2007)

naaah it's easy....just post a lot.....XD


----------



## Kiba (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah but were tho i want get  senior at least by the end this month any senior tips yall could give me like were post etc lol sorry if im asking so much questions lol i forgot i had account on NF should used it at least i would been a senior a long time ago


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 2, 2007)

Sketchy said:


> naaah it's easy....just post a lot.....XD


Yea, I've accumulated about 50 in the last day.


----------



## C?k (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> is all seniors get the larger avatar and the 500 PM box?


 
But _who_ the fuck wants to keep 500 PM's??


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

People like me?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 2, 2007)

some people like to keep certain messages.
i delete all mine. actually i have one now.

 guess who it was from


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> some people like to keep certain messages.
> i delete all mine. actually i have one now.
> 
> guess who it was from


Yea, I just read and delete my pms as they come along.


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 2, 2007)

lol i always store my pm, i was running out before the upgrade to 500


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 2, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> yeah but were tho i want get  senior at least by the end this month any senior tips yall could give me like were post etc lol sorry if im asking so much questions lol i forgot i had account on NF should used it at least i would been a senior a long time ago



Come on, that's an unrealistic goal. You're supposed to enjoy NF, not spam your ass off just to become a senior. It's something you earn; it's not a chore.


----------



## Kiba (Jul 2, 2007)

Shinn said:


> Come on, that's an unrealistic goal. You're supposed to enjoy NF, not spam your ass off just to become a senior. It's something you earn; it's not a chore.



me spam never im from 2006 yo ill never spam i know its something you earn just wanted know were yall post so i can join the fun if you know what i mean even if post count dont count thats what i meant to say


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 2, 2007)

500 pm's that's insane to store.......


----------



## Namicho (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol, i'm back.


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2007)

hmph...meh too..wasnt missin for long tho >_<


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 2, 2007)

So, how big is the avi space we get as senior members? If it is very large, then I will increase the size of my avi (got to love it!)


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 2, 2007)

yea i'm about half way on my pm space, 250 pms!


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 2, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> So, how big is the avi space we get as senior members? If it is very large, then I will increase the size of my avi (got to love it!)



Your avatar can be 150x150 or at most 341 KB as opposed to 125x125 and 100 KB.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

It sucks waiting for senior membership. I want it now.>_<


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

Good evening kawaii seniors and non-seniors.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> It sucks waiting for senior membership. I want it now.>_<


Oh, yea, it took like 4 days for me..Oh snap, I didn't realize you only joined in February! How did you amass such a large post count in such a short time? 

Holy crap! Bya how did you do that -points to post count- in 3 months?!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

I still have to wait for a long time.


----------



## Neko (Jul 2, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I still have to wait for a long time.



I just have to do some more Spamming Posting


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 2, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



  Nice Avy?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 2, 2007)

you tell me


----------



## Yellow (Jul 2, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Oh, yea, it took like 4 days for me..Oh snap, I didn't realize you only joined in February! How did you amass such a large post count in such a short time?



Make a lot of spam intelligent posts in sections that count.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 2, 2007)

I wonder what this thread would be like if the posts didn't count...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

exactly the same, posts don't count here


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm bailin' guys. Night.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> Oh, yea, it took like 4 days for me..Oh snap, I didn't realize you only joined in February! How did you amass such a large post count in such a short time?
> 
> Holy crap! Bya how did you do that -points to post count- in 3 months?!



Have you seen my horrifying post count knowing that I joined about 3 months (very end of March) ago as well? *insert hysterical laughter here*


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

^oh crap, I always thought you were a long time senior due to your post count. How...where have you been posting? lol....


----------



## Yellow (Jul 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Have you seen my horrifying post count knowing that I joined about 3 months (very end of March) ago as well? *insert hysterical laughter here*



OMG Not even if I tried to spam could I get as high as that.:amazed 



How did you accumulate so much post in such a short time?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

> (73.74 posts per day)


that's how

seriously that's insane. where do you post?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 3, 2007)

destroy this! lol...look at my post...and yakushi...you amaze me


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey, when did we get 500 PM Space?  Its great I Wont need to clean it up anymore 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Have you seen my horrifying post count knowing that I joined about 3 months (very end of March) ago as well? *insert hysterical laughter here*



Seen a Guy with 477,7 posts per day, He had about 1k posts after 2 days here :S He got banned a few weeks later...

now, Increase the Avatar allowed Size.


----------



## Homura (Jul 3, 2007)

>.> I still have to wait 3 months...I'm still wondering how some people got it without all the reqs.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 3, 2007)

Karin said:


> >.> I still have to wait 3 months...I'm still wondering how some people got it without all the reqs.



Some people got it because they had the req. but then they got reseted, Because they belonged with Spamasuki or another "organistation", Thoose people get reseted, and still has their Seniorship.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah i still got a few months to wait also. got the rep, got the posts, now the wait.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 3, 2007)

> It sucks waiting for senior membership. I want it now.>_<





> yeah i still got a few months to wait also. got the rep, got the posts, now the wait.



It is a Reward For Long-term visiting in the first place. so That we that hanged here alot feel that we got something that the newbs  don't, A large avatar And PM Box...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

seniors should get something else. i don't know what, maybe get a colored name or something that shows they're senior. not that the avatar and PM box isn't nice, but the rewards for being a senior could be better.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 3, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> seniors should get something else. i don't know what, maybe get a colored name or something that shows they're senior. not that the avatar and PM box isn't nice, but the rewards for being a senior could be better.



They could made some kinda Older Senior Group, For higher Rep, Higher Postcount, and higher Time on the forum. With Their Custom user title in damn color/bold.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 3, 2007)

Where do you post, Yakushi Kabuto?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> Seen a Guy with 477,7 posts per day, He had about 1k posts after 2 days here :S He got banned a few weeks later...


:S that's insane. He must have been spamming like crazy....i bet it's a dupe.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello L-chan :3 msn?


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

hmm..I feel like noffin -.-


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 3, 2007)

Loki-chan


----------



## Namicho (Jul 3, 2007)

argh, good morning..


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

hello and good morning.



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> They could made some kinda Older Senior Group, For higher Rep, Higher Postcount, and higher Time on the forum. With Their Custom user title in damn color/bold.


it could be for people who've been a member for an entire year, have 8,000 rep, and 2,000 posts.


----------



## Namicho (Jul 3, 2007)

^sounds good to me. Either that or something a little bit stricter.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

but what other perks would older seniors have besides being in a older seniors custom group?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

maybe a colored name or something. i guess there's not really much they can offer without causing some confusion. afterall if they color the names then new members would be confused on who the staff was.

i like the sig L.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

^ yeah, and I'm already confuse with the staff :S I never get it really. >_> Thanks for the compliment, byakuya made it for me.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2007)

if you ever have any questions about the staff i can try to answer them. don't know how good the answer will be though. 

ah byakuya, a man of many talents. i stick to dog pics for my sig and avas. i started here as puppykamikaze before my first name change and the puppy/dog theme stuck.


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

yap i got a D gray sig too...they pown 


@Byakuya: What


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

^ I noticed. So allen is your fav character?


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

kinda yaeh XDDD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

lol....can you guess mine?


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

yah in youre sig same as me..but i forgot his name omg


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 3, 2007)

his name is tyki mikk.  the smexiest character in DGM ever....


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

yah his cool i like him ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, to answer the question of where I post, pretty much everywhere. I'm a spaz who likes pretty much everything. I'd say that for every single good thing I say I  say about 100 equally stupid things.

3 more months until I can change my avatar myself without it regressing to a 125x125 one, heh.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 3, 2007)

Tyki Mikk....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 3, 2007)

Ino_Pig....


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

Wheres Dheano i still need ta rep him xD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

Cheesecake rape!


----------



## Namicho (Jul 3, 2007)

Rape?! Where??!! AAAH!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

in my cheesecake!


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

there ya go pplz xDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh God.... the Cheesecake was awsome


----------



## Namicho (Jul 3, 2007)

That cheesecake better have had strawberries on it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

> That cheesecake better have had strawberries on it



 it fecking did!!!


----------



## Namicho (Jul 3, 2007)

Good...


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

oh the cake...right, WHAT!!!!!

and you not give me a piece?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 3, 2007)

welcome me to the club


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome...^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 3, 2007)

*HELLO PEOPLE!!! *


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been in the club for a while now.  Just wanted to tell you guys that some of the ideas that you had for more senior members were pretty good.  I'd enjoy something showing that whether it be a larger avatar or colored text.  Hopefully it'll happen.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 3, 2007)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> I've been in the club for a while now.  Just wanted to tell you guys that some of the ideas that you had for more senior members were pretty good.  I'd enjoy something showing that whether it be a larger avatar or colored text.  Hopefully it'll happen.



Senior membership should give me your username.>_<


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm watching Inu Yasha, right?  So, Sessho cuts down Inu Yasha, and Kagome runs to him and what does she yell at Sessho?  Not "don't come any closer," but she fuckin' says "don't come any nearer"; WTF?


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

*Its my birthday*


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

Omg happy birthday Danse-chan!       

How old?


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

20 im not a teenager anymore 

but im having a big party tonight


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

Being a teenager is overrated anyway. =3

YAY PARTY LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW!!


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

i intend to


----------



## Yellow (Jul 4, 2007)

Kaguya Kimimaro said:


> I'm watching Inu Yasha, right?  So, Sessho cuts down Inu Yasha, and Kagome runs to him and what does she yell at Sessho?  Not "don't come any closer," but she fuckin' says "don't come any nearer"; WTF?



Inuyasha was cool for a while. You haven't seen all the episodes yet? 


Happy birthday Danse


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Danse*

Have a good one and hope the party's great


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

OooOo Byakuya new avy eh? ^^ i like it =D

Happy birthday Danse_san, I wish you best  ,but you konw that =P



My b-day present to you is a rep lol ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Loki-chan =3

I'm gonna rep you too Danse!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

Danse bday... Im sure Id wish you happy bday in the wrong day!!! 

anywayz, joining the 20's club....
it feels good doesn't it???


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

you mean it feels good to be old Dheano?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

It does...
although I havent been ID since 15/16, its good to show off anywayz...

21 this year!


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

hows the weather in England? Its rainy here in Central EU -__-


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

its been raining since sunday....


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

lol..meh its boring nothing but rain...well maybe now i can wach some animes that i wanted to c ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

lol...
i got to go work soon......


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

ya wont be the only one..i start workin next week..


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

lol...
i work since i was 11


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

oh a birthday?

Happy Birthday Danse!!​
@Royal Paladine
since 11...? child labour? you're kidding right....


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> i work since i was 11



lol i started working to when i was younger.. you mean you didnt go to school?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

lol...
slavery..
No.. I went school, but i worked with my father... since  I was 11


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

what did you worked as? did you help your father out at a family business?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

> what did you worked as? did you help your father out at a family business



yah    .        .


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

i was always mowin the grass from older ppl and soo on..^^ I had some money just enough to buy me an ice or two lol but i was happy


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

heh, i guess I'm lucky. I was given a small allowance when i was young, just enough to buy some food during recess time in school.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

i worked for my stuff....
always


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

life is hard... need ta work off if you wanna live, thats why i hate rich ppl


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

don't we all hate rich people? expecially those that inherits millions and don't do anything productive but waste their life away....


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

L_san!!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

L-Loki-sama!!


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks everyone 

i worked from when i was about 7 doing back-up dancing and then teaching when i was 13


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

wow....that's awesome!!  what kind of dancing, and what did you teach, or you start teaching dancing?


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

i learned all types of dance everything from ballet to hip-hop
started when i was 4 turned pro at 12
at 13 i started teaching it for abit for a charity foundation

so from the age of 6 till i was 15 i worked, iv done musicals, back-up dancer for some tours, dance teacher and iv been on some variety performance shows before


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 4, 2007)

Hip hop dancing; I wanna learn. >_>
And breakdancing as well but guitar and Tae Kwon Do takes up the majority of my summer so not this year!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

thats awesome Danse!!  I've tried those free classes for tango and swing dancing >_> i uhh wasn't very good, but I kinda like swing maybe cause of the music . I feel like retaking some martial arts class. I use to learn tae kwon do when I was younger.


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

cool Tae kwon do is a good martial arts

my family are really sporty people so when i was little i played alot of sports
i was a really busy child lol


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

lol....that's good. I had a boring childhood  Damn, if i had continue with my lessons I would be black belt by now.


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

thats nice...I can see youre life isnt boring~
Thats how it should be always have somthin to do, so you never get bored

Im all on sports this summer too..i've got noffin better to do so i play sports..

must say im kinda makin money with sports on my own, I skiing sice im was 3,5 years old..my dad was a teacher and now im one..just during the winter to make some money pluse..

@Danse; You really got the right name thats for sure


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, then I'm gonna join the school soccer team for fall. Then track in winter and maybe track for spring as well unless volleyball draws my attention.
I just started Tae Kwon Do and I've only had 4 lessons so far. I'm basically surrounded by little kids with higher color belts than me. xD


----------



## Danse (Jul 4, 2007)

lol yeah my nickname suits me lol

well when i was younger people that lived near me had a problem with me so it was either keep busy or get grounded untill i could learn not to try and kill the neighbours and the local kids

lol


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 4, 2007)

@Shinn
lol...i remember when I was still white belt, the instructor asked me and my sisters to teach the younger children the pattern. They were white belt as well. >_>

:3


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

Danse you should teach me some moves cose i cant dance a bit...lol 
Just movin around a bit so it looks like im doin somffin >_>


----------



## Namicho (Jul 4, 2007)

Spontaneous dancing is the best.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not a very good dancer.


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Spontaneous dancing is the best.



And there we are..yap i say thats the best..xDD


----------



## jfdnew (Jul 4, 2007)

You know what's better than senior membership 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the secret forums


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

Hm!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> *Its my birthday*



Born on the 4th of July?


----------



## Namicho (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, Danse! Lol, I know someone  else who has a birthday today too...And my birthday's in a bit less than two weeks!!! Yayz!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Happy birthday, Danse! Lol, I know someone  else who has a birthday today too...And my birthday's in a bit less than two weeks!!! Yayz!



mine is next Tuesday


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

my is 24th December at 23.30pm.....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

So many birthdays this summer.


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2007)

RICK JAMES B!TCH

hello all (:


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> my is 24th December at 23.30pm.....



Jesus!!! XDDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Ohayo kawaii people. =3


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

Oi~

emm_desu!!XDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

So what are you cool people up to


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

damn I still waiting to be a Senior member.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

^ you're more than qualified are you not?  or are you making fun of the rest of us non-seniors?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

~L~ said:


> ^ you're more than qualified are you not?  or are you making fun of the rest of us non-seniors?



no, I'm not making fun of you guys.

I just want to be a senior member.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

lol...but you can. you meet the requirements for 6 months, your rep level is sufficient, and so is your post count.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 5, 2007)

are you just waiting for them to approve you?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

lol why didn't you apply like.. ages ago?


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

yeey not long and im on my 2k ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 5, 2007)

haro....
boring day...
off to work soon...


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

what? We only need 1000 posts right? Loki, what are you saying?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

boring indeed.. my tv is broken.. nothing to do 

I think Loki was just pointing out that he is close to 2k =p


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

lol...oh you may be on to something!! 

:3

your tv is still broken? go spam post some more then....


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 5, 2007)

What goes on in here? Are you all waiting for your senior member status?


----------



## Namicho (Jul 5, 2007)

I just woke up. I'm bored now..

EDIT: @Oro: Some people are, but I'm already a senior..


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes we are, Orochimaru. 

My tv is still broken yes, what am I supposed to do about it? Go to a repair shop? Hmm.. not a bad idea


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 5, 2007)

Byakuya, you're coming close to my post count, and you just only joined this year. @__@



MS81 said:


> no, I'm not making fun of you guys.
> 
> I just want to be a senior member.




You're more than qualified, lol.


----------



## Namicho (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah, July buddy!! *high five*


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

You can try a repair shop, but ask for a quote first. Some repairs cost more than a new tv ;_;....in that case, you might else well try to get a second-hand one or something. Dunno, I'm not very good with these things...>_>


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes that is indeed strange, Kimihiro =3

I dunno, this tv is pretty old anyway and it didn't cost me anything when I got it >_>


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

the tv in my room was passed down to me as well. but there's nothing much to watch here unless you have cable. now, if only i had a personal ps2 or the new ps3, everything will be just excellent....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

I miss playing RPGs now


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

me too...... I always get excited when I see the opening of a new RPG.


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello ppls! Wow im actually here -_-


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 5, 2007)

You wouldn't be posting if you weren't.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello, Neko-chan.


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

Oi !!

smexy neko_san


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> You wouldn't be posting if you weren't.



You shut up 



Byakuya said:


> Hello, Neko-chan.


Hello!




-=LOki=- said:


> Oi !!
> 
> smexy neko_san



OMG Hi Loki-san


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

oh were both same age lol XDD 

So wacha been up to? ^^...got eny new pyong's?


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

XDD Actually i do have new Pyongs O_O


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

MSN NOW, SEND ME O_O


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

^ O_O OKAY XDDDD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

hello Neko-chan!!  Halluh Loki-san!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi!! L_samah >_<


Tnx agein Neko_san ^^


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

~L~ said:


> hello Neko-chan!!  Halluh Loki-san!!



HiHi~    :amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

How are you guys today?


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

mah good...Im just bored a litle lol xD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

me too!! I'm dead bored. Maybe I should just go to bed, but i'm not that sleepy yet. :3


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

You can't go to bed anytime soon L-sama, you'll be busy talking to me on msn.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 5, 2007)

LOOOL....oh my i'm suddenly feeling really sleepy, I wonder why? 

:3


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

hhahah...owned XDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

**


----------



## Near (Jul 5, 2007)

Can we like make a special senior members that get sparkly names like say if joined ...by random time ....2 years.... they can apply for it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



yah know i kiding Byaku_samah


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> yah know i kiding Byaku_samah



 **


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

>____<​


sorry


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

**


----------



## Namicho (Jul 5, 2007)

.........


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 5, 2007)

GutZ said:
			
		

> Can we like make a special senior members that get sparkly names like say if joined ...by random time ....2 years.... they can apply for it.


we were talking about this the other day. my suggested requirements were a full year of membership, 6,000 rep, and 2,000 posts or something like that. they could give members that meet the requirements shiny names or colored names. something that identified them as seniors just by looking. the only problem is that's what staff has and it could confuse members who aren't clear on the staff members.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Namicho said:


> .........



 **


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2007)

~L~ said:


> LOOOL....oh my i'm suddenly feeling really sleepy, I wonder why?
> 
> :3


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 6, 2007)

You seem very happy.


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> You seem very happy.



And You are...


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

just kidding bya-chan....you know i enjoy our msn chats....

:3


----------



## Yellow (Jul 6, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> You seem very happy.



Hello new one. You have quite some time left before you'll be able to achieve senior membership.

Hello everyone. I stayed up all night. Can't sleep and need someone to talk to.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Good day seniors and non-seniors.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

Yellow said:
			
		

> I stayed up all night.


so did i, and i'm still up. i probably won't sleep until the afternoon. and even then it'll only be for a couple hours.


Good morning Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Yo kamikazi-san.


----------



## Nero (Jul 6, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> You seem very happy.



lolz you have some time to go  

i still need 94 89 posts 24 0 rep points and 3 months of registration  ,all that trouble for a bigger avi


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

I repped you, strike those 24 rep pts off your list.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

lol....ah bya-chan. the ever so generous and kind NF-er.


----------



## Loki (Jul 6, 2007)

darn i rape only you ppl now i cant give any more lol...need to rep some1 else >_<


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> darn i *rape* only you ppl now i cant give any more lol...need to rep some1 else >_<


 

*Spoiler*: __ 







my rep has been out for awhile now  and i want it back!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

At the rate Im posting Everyone is gonna be a Senior Before Me


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

give me your password. i'll have you at 1000 posts in no time


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Username: Neko
Password: 123


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> give me your password. i'll have you at 1000 posts in no time



 thats okay. 



Byakuya said:


> Username: Neko
> Password: 123



Idiot 


I just noticed that since ive joined NF ive never received Neg Rep


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

check again 



> Username: Neko
> Password: 123


hay that's my password


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

*pokes head in*

can i become a senior member??

just got 1,000 posts....(5,000 or higher rep score)


----------



## Namicho (Jul 6, 2007)

No, sorry, Vyse...You have to wait 'til October. You have to have been a member for 6 months. 

EDIT:



			
				Neko said:
			
		

> I just noticed that since ive joined NF ive never received Neg Rep



Lol, nice! I've only received 3 or 4..


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

Awwwww 

wait what about Byakuya??


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

@kamikazi  Dont get killed 

@Vyse Byakuya has to wait till September


----------



## Yellow (Jul 6, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> so did i, and i'm still up. i probably won't sleep until the afternoon. and even then it'll only be for a couple hours.



Lol. Once I fall asleep I'll be asleep for a couple of hours. My cousin is coming over and don't want him near my computer. He's only 12 or 13 or something.>_> I don't want to ruin his childhood with all the pr0nz on my computer and also everytime he uses my computer he always manages to fuck up something. 

But my aunts sick and gonna be in the hospital and she wants them to stay with me for the weekend. 



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> give me your password. i'll have you at 1000 posts in no time


Lol. I'd get you to a 1000 in no time if you have bath house access. Lol I spammed 70 posts in one topic in 1 day talking about panties lol.>_>

I'm still waiting for my post count to drop now.>_>



Neko said:


> I just noticed that since ive joined NF ive never received Neg Rep



Lol. I've received at least 25 neg reps. I was in the red for a while and was gonna start a new account but then I was like no I won't quit and then some guy with like 700 rep power repped my multiple times until I was green again. Then Vegeta repped me red again.>_<


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> I just noticed that since ive joined NF ive never received Neg Rep



That's gonna change very soon.


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> That's gonna change very soon.



Dont Get Killed Bya!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

You're lucky I'm out of rep.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> @kamikazi  Dont get killed
> 
> @Vyse Byakuya has to wait till September



oh yah i guess your right but i have seen some members with 150x150 avatars and they have like 2 months left to get to 6....but thet have like 6,000 posts..guess i'll just have to win my Fanart contest to get the Avy size..


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> You're lucky I'm out of rep.



What ever  as long as i have over 3000 rep im okay I have 4,800 to spare


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

someone negged me for having the same banner in my sig once...


----------



## Yellow (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol. Seriously how come you've never been negged?

I even get negged for things that make no sense.

No one can be such a good poster.>_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. Seriously how come you've never been negged?
> 
> I even get negged for things that make no sense.
> 
> No one can be such a good poster.>_<



  because i do nothing wrong and i express my opinion is a way that ppl cant understand it enough to disagree with it


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

I get negged on a regular basis.


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I get negged on a regular basis.



No surprise there >_>


----------



## Namicho (Jul 6, 2007)

^Lolzz.....

Gehz, I hate when i get negged for no good reason. One time the reason was "XD" and it was for the most random post I had made...Kind of a strange reason for a neg...


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont even care about the rep i have. as long as  i have enough to be a Senior member im okay with it


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> No surprise there >_>



 **


----------



## Namicho (Jul 6, 2007)

hehe....................*scared..... .________.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> @kamikazi Dont get killed


but i already sent the neg :S
well guys it was nice knowing you. XD

i rarely get negs, but when i do i laugh at them. not like they make a big enough difference to drop me below 3k.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> because i do nothing wrong and i express my opinion is a way that ppl cant understand it enough to disagree with it



What? I've expressed my opinions in a way that's not undestandable and it just got me more negs. I wish I had your luck.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> And You are...



Itachi_The_Dark.
I'm feeling very apathetic today.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol 23 posts


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lol 23 posts



Thats was mean ..........     

23 XDD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

you guys are so horrible...lol. Don't listen to them Itachi The Dark.

Before you guys know it, his posts might suddenly shoot up the next day. Believe it!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

~L~ said:


> you guys are so horrible...lol. Don't listen to them Itachi The Dark.
> 
> Before you guys know it, his posts might suddenly shoot up the next day. Believe it!!



 Im sry the laugh suddenly busted out. And why did you"lol"


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

cause uhh....erm...>_>....<_<....crap you got me.

:3

kidding. i lol...cause i lol easily?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

the posts aren't hard to get anyway (unless you're Neko XD) 

by the time he meets the 6 months requirement he'll have the posts. as long as he stays active that is.


----------



## C?k (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I'd been an active poster for the first 6 months of joining and not been a spammer.

I'd be 7-8k posts easy.

The irony is painfull


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Your avatar is very smexy, Divine Intervention.


----------



## C?k (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Byakuya =] Need a new one though, this ones from before I left last year


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh I see. Will the next one also be a Shuuhei avatar?


----------



## C?k (Jul 6, 2007)

You know, I don't even know who that is.  I'm a disgrace to Naruto Forums


----------



## Namicho (Jul 6, 2007)

........I lol'd.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> You know, I don't even know who that is.  I'm a disgrace to Naruto Forums



lol!


----------



## C?k (Jul 6, 2007)

lol..atleast you didn't take it seriously O_O"


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

manga/anime joke=i dun get it

if it weren't for the non-manga/anime sections of the forum i'd have no reason to come here.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

i was just kidding 

i only got 1000 because i posted like crazy when i first joined. i got into long debates, and posted in sections where post counted.

now i stay in the chatterbox so my post count goes up slowly.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2007)

same here....

Edit:

Damn! just got another...i dont even know why..they put "You DUm BuNs"


----------



## Namicho (Jul 6, 2007)

Lolz.....that's weird.....Wasn't me!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

You guys are so awesome


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

I use to post a lot, well more than what i've been posting lately when I first join too. Maybe the novelty wore off.... no idea. Also, I usually post at the bleach section, and that has been a bit boring lately.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 6, 2007)

i don't give negs. they waste rep that could be used to pos rep someone.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

I've given out lots of negs this week, which is an unusual thing for me to do.


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i don't give negs. they waste rep that could be used to pos rep someone.



Exactly Uleass it say to give them Neg., i dont neg people


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

i've never negged anyone before. besides...i don't do much damage anyways.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

I luff my L-sama.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 6, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 6, 2007)

My kawaii L-chan went to bed.  

I'm all alone.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello. Am I the only one up at this time?


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

hmm noez  

Some ppl are missing here ^^


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 7, 2007)

i'm here 

and good morning all.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

yaeh good monin


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

good morning


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 7, 2007)

so you're not having a good morning?

well i hope the day gets better as it goes along.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

kamikaziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-saaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn, I just realized the total amount of PM storage is 500  

:sweat I've been thinking it was still 200..


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 7, 2007)

> Damn, I just realized the total amount of PM storage is 500



 same thing here


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Halluh everyone!! 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Halluh.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey!! 

can you guy help me out here...i need to know of which anime this pic is


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Maido's H Adventure, hentai apparently.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 7, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Hey!!
> 
> can you guy help me out here...i need to know of which anime this pic is



Nope, that's The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

Byakuya_sama!!!  


thanks 

Which one is it now ?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Loki-san!! 

 at Bya-chan's reply.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I asked Trias and that's what he said.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi  


Ok i belive you ^^


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL....sorry i can't help you there Loki-san. I've never seen the melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya or the hentai title that bya-chan mentioned...

:3


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

no problemoz XDD, Shinn was right it was Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohayouuuuu............


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

HOi~ Namicho i love youre avy!! 

I c you love the new ending song of naruto


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you!! I love it too!!! 

Yes, I LOVE THE NEW ENDING!! Beautiful awesome new ending!!!!!! Naruto's cloak....*SQUEELZZZ* Ah, I lovelovelove the new ending yes!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Halluh Namicho!!

I haven't seen the latest naruto episode yet, I'm dl it as we speak.  New ending huh? I heard it stirred a lot of pairing talk....


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, OMG people were arguing over all the different pairing moments in it! And there were a lot of pairings shown. So what? It's an anime ending and it means nothing!! But people were actually arguing about it...<_<. I mouthed them off in that one thread. It's a wonderful ending though!


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

I know what you mean!!


btw.. I got another one  
anyone knows?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

@Namicho
Damn, now I really want to see it >_< 

@Loki
No idea sorry... Is that a chocobo?


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

hehe could be lool XDD


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

LOlz geez. Yesterday we were talking about negs and someone negged me for being a "yaoi fangirl"...<_< I'm so not yaoi-ish.....I just made a joke about DeideixTobi and they freak out. Some people around here....


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Ooooh a chocobo?  Find out what anime that is!!  



wow, you'd think ppl will get used to yaoi jokes on NF by now. >_< I'd rep you but i'm out for the day...


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

dun worry~ there a rep from LOki..


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

OMg, and i'd rep you too Loki except it won't let me!!! Garsh!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Namicho!!! *<3333333333333333*

You rock!!  Man, the people in this thread are always so awesome.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, I went running...

The other picture is from Final Fantasy Unlimited. (Yes, it is a chocobo!)


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol you ROOOOOOOOOOCK TOO L!!!!!!!!!!!  Everyone here ROOOCKSSSS!!!





ROCKS!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Good morning Vyse!! And how are you today? 

It was a chocobo!!  And that's why they call me a final fantasy fan!!  

Hooo....my naruto dl is finished, now excuse me while i go check it out, and get back to you on how i feel about the new ending. xDD

Edit : New ending is super <3333!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Hah Final Fantasy Unlimited.. I remember it vaguely >_>


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe I should start watching Naruto again.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Did you stop because they were dragging out the scenes too much?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

oh you're not up to date with naruto? well i suggest collecting the manga, but watching the anime can be fun too. erm, well the first 10 minutes of episode one was gold, and err it kinda went downhill for awhile with a lot of dragged out scenes >_<. But the anime seems to be picking up again.


----------



## Neko (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello O_O
....


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Halluh Neko-chan!!  Your new sig is really cute btw. <333


----------



## RockGuitarist (Jul 7, 2007)

21 days left until I can apply for senior membership.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 7, 2007)

congrats anthony!! 

did you came here to gloat? 

Just kidding xDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

spammers


----------



## RockGuitarist (Jul 7, 2007)

No, I just felt like saying, I didn't mean to seem so....... braggy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 7, 2007)

WTF?! Anthony, why do you have a picture of youself in your avy?? I frucking hate when people do that


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Said the banned redhair


----------



## Neko (Jul 7, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> spammers



You should talk


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 7, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> spammers



I    lol'd.


----------



## Neko (Jul 7, 2007)

Once again i just received Pos rep for saying virtually nothing important


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 7, 2007)

neko go make a post somewhere. then you'll have 777 posts on 7-7-07


----------



## Namicho (Jul 7, 2007)

lol 777...


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 7, 2007)

i just got bored and repped three people for no reason other than i saw their name. i was gonna do a more until i ran out but figured i'd wait.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 7, 2007)

Hah, I like giving out random reps.


----------



## Neko (Jul 7, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i just got bored and repped three people for no reason other than i saw their name. i was gonna do a more until i ran out but figured i'd wait.



lol? thnx for the random rep?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey can I be a senior member?


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmm?

sup ppl*? ^^


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Hey can I be a senior member?



Your already one  



-=LOki=- said:


> hmmm?
> 
> sup ppl*? ^^



Yo!!! Loki-san!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

halluh minna-san!! 

:3


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Good morning people, whatcha'll up to? 

Halluh L-sama.


----------



## tgre (Jul 8, 2007)

hi babes...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 8, 2007)

good morning everyone. 

i'm doing nothing. suppose i should go find me something to eat.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Arrr tiger, arrr kamikazi.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 8, 2007)

arr byakuya


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

arr what's up mateys...


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

arrr uzumaki


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yo!!! Loki-san!




Neko 

Wheres youre avy?  (I loved it )


OIII~1 MINA


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> Thats was mean ..........
> 
> 23 XDD



I can't help it if I'm not very active.
You know some people have a life.
They do things instead of watching the tv screen or sat down facing a computer.
I mean,who gives a damn about post count?
Well,I don't anyway.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 8, 2007)

So it seems but...i personally cant wait for Shippuden to come to America...or for the sasuke x naruto fight...(so i can have it recorded)

also did they ever do Kakashi Gaiden in the anime?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> I can't help it if I'm not very active.
> You know some people have a life.
> They do things instead of watching the tv screen or sat down facing a computer.
> I mean,who gives a damn about post count?
> Well,I don't anyway.



 **


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

@Vyse
no they haven't done it in the anime yet....


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> So it seems but...i personally cant wait for Shippuden to come to America...or for the sasuke x naruto fight...(so i can have it recorded)
> 
> also did they ever do Kakashi Gaiden in the anime?



I don't even watch Naruto and I know; no they haven't. Some stuff is better not animated.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't watched Naruto since ep 16 now I think. (shippuuden). It's been pretty shitty lately >_>


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

it's getting better bya-chan imo  You should watch it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Wasn't the latest episode full of filler fights?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

lol...but it was okay to me  It was bound to happen anyways, the anime is smart to expand on those instead of dragging out and spoiling canon fights .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

What kind of filler fights? Now I am curious?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

You know where they remove the barrier seal to enter the cave to save gaara? It was a trap. When team gai remove the seal, they will encounter a clone version of themselves which they have to defeat. So in the manga, we weren't shown the fights just the aftermath. In the anime, they are showing it a little.


----------



## carnage (Jul 8, 2007)

im back  .


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome back, carnage-san!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 8, 2007)

My skin hath been Sasuke'd since Seniorness.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

^ As it should be.


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Neko
> 
> Wheres youre avy?  (I loved it )



I didnt like it so until i get a better one im leaving it as no Avy




Hei said:


> My skin hath been Sasuke'd since Seniorness.



Sasuke >_<


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

Too lazy to Edit last post 


Itachi_The_Dark said:


> I can't help it if I'm not very active.
> You know some people have a life.
> They do things instead of watching the tv screen or sat down facing a computer.
> I mean,who gives a damn about post count?
> Well,I don't anyway.



 unlike 07'ers I joined almost a year ago and i have only about 800 posts. So this definitely doesn't not apply to me this would fit Byakuya some other Psycho posting Spammers NF'ers


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 8, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Hei said:


> **



 **


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Spamming is not cute byakuya >_>


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Being annoying is not cute Neko >_>


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 8, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> **



 **


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Being annoying is not cute Neko >_>



Being a ass tard also isnt <_<


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Aww c'mon, show some love. Join the chain.  ^


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 8, 2007)

**


----------



## Creator (Jul 8, 2007)

Post count- Check
Rep- Check
Time- Not checked ....

Hehe. Yup i will be senior member in this FC


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> Being a ass tard also isnt <_<



See now you're just being bitchy. Not cute. 



>


----------



## Freiza (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol at this thread


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

It's been 3 days since I requested to join...

*Awaits a little more..*


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 9, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> See now you're just being bitchy. Not cute.



I see you very familiar on what being bitchy is. Seems like personal experience


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 9, 2007)

GOOD MORNING​ 


> It's been 3 days since I requested to join...
> 
> *Awaits a little more..*


at least you meet all the requirements. was the post count the last thing you got?


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

good mornin~

lol...me and kamikazi both wake up at the same post xDDD didnt happen the 1st time


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> **







~L~ said:


>







Neko said:


> I see you very familiar on what being bitchy is. Seems like personal experience


----------



## carnage (Jul 9, 2007)

Both of you are being bitches yall need to get your tampons and call it a day


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

I though Byakuya was male


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

I am.


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH...ya two give me the ""


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> GOOD MORNING​
> at least you meet all the requirements. was the post count the last thing you got?




Yep, it was.

Luckily for me, I signed up on this forum a long time ago and forgot about ti but then I decided to come and post again. xD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

*YOU ARE ALL DEFINITELY VERY AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

Byaku's goin to for his 4k post ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Loki-chan is awesome


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2007)

What the hell are you all spamming here, isn't this supposed to be a thread for REQUESTING senior membership? D:


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

ahh youre just sayin it 

nopes i think thats made somewhere els ^^ ..its not post countin


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes! I post here even though posts don't count! 

IT'S UNIFICATION!!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

halluh everybody!!  

lol...we have been spamming here.  But i thought you apply for senior membership through your user cp?


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

you thought right ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

hm!!!!


----------



## Lady Azura (Jul 9, 2007)

Haven't posted here in a while, but I've been thinking. Did anyone ever have an older member they looked up to an back when they first joined? Someone who may or may not still be a member here that influenced how they acted on the boards?

Just wondering. I didn't want to make a thread about it (mostly because I wouldn't know WHAT to call it), so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Loki-chan is my idol.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

@Lady Azura
not really....I'm still new here so I don't look up to anybody.


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

Byakuya  

hmm an older member that i look up to?  ...Dheano


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Loki-san!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

L~ I know one day you'll finde an older member, that you'll look up to


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

I have found him Loki-sama!! It's you....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm! We all look up to you, Loki-sama!


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

Im not that great lol...


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

You like D.Gray-Man, that's reason enough  

lol...I'm pretty much just a tyki fan. :3


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't be modest, Loki-sama. 

You are a God among peasants.


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

~L~ said:


> You like D.Gray-Man, that's reason enough
> 
> lol...I'm pretty much just a tyki fan. :3



I must say i like him too..But hes the second on my list 1st is Alen xDDD



Byakuya said:


> Don't be modest, Loki-sama.
> 
> You are a God among peasants.



Byakuya youre to kind!!!!1


----------



## Namicho (Jul 9, 2007)

Who I looked up to? Idk, maybe a lotta people. It's been a year since I was new...Idk.


----------



## Neko (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea Loki-san!! 

Why are you only a paragon of Hope when you have 2,000+ posts and have been here since January 06. you seem like a person that would make great rep able posts


----------



## Namicho (Jul 9, 2007)

Because paragons of hope rawk .......


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 9, 2007)

i look up to <insert your name here>. honestly no one.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i look up to *~L~. *


fixed. 

:3


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

xDDD

Tnx Neko~ 

soo guyz/girls wacha up too these days?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 9, 2007)

that's what i meant to put L, it must be this new keyboard. 

i haven't been up to anything really. just enjoying the summer and the time off.


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

same here lol...just enjoyin life ~


----------



## Neko (Jul 9, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> xDDD
> 
> Tnx Neko~
> 
> soo guyz/girls wacha up too these days?



Your welcomez ^^

And im up to nothing, i just went to the worst wedding ever yesterday


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello guys, I'm back!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Byakuya 

man I am getting really frustrated trying to Download and work animated Gif's engines!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Yay, I became seniorized!

Now I must become a pimp!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought about becoming a pimp, but it's too much fuckin' work..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2007)

Tons of people instantaneously became senior, BH, Trading Post members within the last few hours. Congrats


----------



## Yellow (Jul 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Tons of people instantaneously became senior, BH, Trading Post members within the last few hours. Congrats



How about making me a senior member now Kira!?































Please!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2007)

hehe ...^^


btw. Byakuya i c youre kinda skilled with avy sig makin, or am i wrong


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Yellow said:


> ~Kira Yamato~ said:
> 
> 
> > Tons of people instantaneously became senior, BH, Trading Post members within the last few hours. Congrats
> ...



No make me One:amazed


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2007)

wait a sec Neko youre more than 6 months on right?


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> wait a sec Neko youre more than 6 months on right?



Yup actually 10+ Months, almost a year:amazed


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2007)

then post god damn 


^^..you can get to 1k today and be a senior tomorrow~ or even both today


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> then post god damn
> 
> 
> ^^..you can get to 1k today and be a senior tomorrow~ or even both today



But NF is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Boring


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2007)

Its a big forum...should be somffin for ya


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Its a big forum...should be somffin for ya



No Nothing that has post count anyways


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2007)

lol thats true ~XDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> lol thats true ~XDD



I wish it wasn't  

You know that you've given me rep more times than any other NF'er


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello thar!


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> Hello thar!



Hello 

EDIT: who called me an A.hole


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

hello, and good morning.

 what do you mean? was it a rep comment?


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> hello, and good morning.
> 
> what do you mean? was it a rep comment?



Rep Maybe it was somebody not posting in SM thread 



I dont really care since it was Pos rep


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

halluh everybody!! 



kamikazi said:


> that's what i meant to put L, it must be this new keyboard.


Anytime love. 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Tons of people instantaneously became senior, BH, Trading Post members within the last few hours. Congrats


Dammit, I want to be a senior too...

@Neko
LOL....it was a pos rep.....


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> halluh everybody!!
> 
> Dammit, I want to be a senior too...
> 
> ...



Hey! 

I can be a Senior if i spammed Posted more 

*Still laughing at how it was pos Rep*


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

If the world specifically the usa wasnt full of assholes they would either be pussies or dicks.

its better to be an asshole cuz u shit on everyone


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

carnage said:


> If the world specifically the usa wasnt full of assholes they would either be pussies or dicks.
> 
> its better to be an asshole cuz u shit on everyone



........ .......... ............ ............. .............

lol...wat?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL....that was from Team America!!! Neko-chan if you haven't watch the movie you won't get it. Best analogy ever!! xDDD


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

i only used parts of it in my message like the last sentence especially i used it.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> LOL....that was from Team America!!! Neko-chan if you haven't watch the movie you won't get it. Best analogy ever!! xDDD





carnage said:


> i only used parts of it in my message like the last sentence especially i used it.



@ both of you.......


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

derka derka blaka blaka jihad jihad


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

good morning.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ both of you.......


why.... I was just saying that it originated from Team America....

@carnage
lol... 

@Byakuya
Hello bya-chan!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> why.... I was just saying that it originated from Team America....
> 
> @carnage
> lol...



 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

hm.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

@Neko
do you happen to not like the movie?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

Why hullo senior sexys.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

good morning Byakuya 

'ello ~L~


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

*Ino Pig!! *

Hello kamikazi!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> @Neko
> do you happen to not like the movie?



 



Ino_Pig said:


> Why hullo senior sexys.


*OMG ITS INO!!!!!* 
 
 
 
 
Im not a Senior by Hi


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

Byakuya! Neko!

  




How are you lot?


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

Ino do u feel like showing us a topless picture or a bra and panty picture?if u pm me one of you ill make it worth your while lol.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

You'll make it worth my while?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

*I--INO PIG!!!!!   *

I guess we're okay, though Neko is a bit emo today or w/e, nothing new.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


>




And how are you today Ino Pig?


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> *I--INO PIG!!!!!   *
> 
> I guess we're okay, though Neko is a bit emo today or w/e, nothing new.




plz dont talk about me in any of your posts

I just *Really * dont like you so i dont reply anything you say, i just simply avoid them so i dont have to get mad or argue like im doing now



~L~ said:


> And how are you today Ino Pig?



Lolz Im just playin


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> Lolz Im just playin


 I thought i made you angry...


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> I doubt he can



Oh I can and I will


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I thought i made you angry...



i can never get mad at you 



carnage said:


> Oh I can and I will



 if you say so


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko is kawaii ne


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

<_< Anyways....I want a 150x150 Avy


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah me too, kawaii Neko-chan!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Haha, be jealous.  ^


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Another beautiful avatar, Hei-kun!  I envy you!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Arigatou!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> **



plz dont start that again its Really annoying



--Who can log in as me and get me 150 posts without getting me banned, negged, or hated? --


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> **



 **


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

hmm i could do the first two i dunno if i can do it without u getting hated

you should just do it your damn self lol


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> plz dont start that again its Really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Byakuya said:


> **


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

carnage said:


> hmm i could do the first two i dunno if i can do it without u getting hated
> 
> you should just do it your damn self lol



lol? no  Go Away


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> plz dont start that again its Really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> --Who can log in as me and get me 150 posts without getting me banned, negged, or hated? --







Hei said:


>


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG! >_< IVE NEVER HATED ANYONE THIS MUCH BEFORE


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

Who repped me in here with a story about finding a quarter?


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> Who repped me in here with a story about finding a quarter?



 idk but it sounds funny and i wanna know what they said


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


>







Neko said:


> OMG! >_< IVE NEVER HATED ANYONE HIS MUCH BEFORE


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

It was just really random.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

@ Ino_Pig:  Isnt randomness is what makes NF great? or is it the Yaoi & Yuri?


@ Hei:  

You must really wanna die


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Ino_Pig:  Isnt randomness is what makes NF great? or is it the Yaoi & Yuri?
> 
> 
> @ Hei:
> ...



 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Ino_Pig I worship you everyday. 



Hei said:


> **


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL....i dunno why the sequences of the  emoticon is really amusing. 

 (dun kill me Neko-chan....) Join in...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

that story of the quarter was probably some randomness about toe stubbing and janet. just a random guess though.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Ino_Pig I worship you everyday.







~L~ said:


> LOL....i dunno why the sequences of the  emoticon is really amusing.
> 
> (dun kill me Neko-chan....) Join in...



She really should join in..


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> that story of the quarter was probably some randomness about toe stubbing and janet. just a random guess though.


it's suspicious how you know about it...



Hei said:


>


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> Rep Maybe it was somebody not posting in SM thread
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care since it was Pos rep





I once tried giving a Troll a Neg rep but forgot to click on Dissaprove....


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

~L~ said:
			
		

> it's suspicious how you know about it...


i admit to nothing. i just heard about it, that's all. 


			
				Vyse said:
			
		

> I once tried giving a Troll a Neg rep but forgot to click on Dissaprove....


i just tried to neg vyse, but i left someone a completely random rep earlier and that was my last for 24 hours. still admitting to nothing.


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I once tried giving a Troll a Neg rep but forgot to click on Dissaprove....



well its obvious that didnt happen in nekos case  it said enjoy green rep in the comment.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

WTF how did my Rep reach to 9,000  o.O? last time i checked it was like 7,000

EDIT: oh yea 4 ppl gave me rep today


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> WTF how did my Rep reach to 9,000  o.O? last time i checked it was like 7,000
> 
> EDIT: oh yea 4 ppl gave me rep today



Rep went quite high, but the posts didn't.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i admit to nothing. i just heard about it, that's all.
> i just tried to neg vyse, but i left someone a completely random rep earlier and that was my last for 24 hours. still admitting to nothing.


  
*Spoiler*: __ 








@Neko
wow, you sure attract a lot of reps.  That's good.


----------



## Metric (Jul 10, 2007)

YESSS at last i reached 1000 posts!! 

*Goes to get senior status*


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Metric said:


> YESSS at last i reached 1000 posts!!
> 
> *Goes to get senior status*



...:amazed


----------



## Namicho (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm hungry.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Namicho. I'm hungry too.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

>_> lol i made 100 posts today....Im never doing that again


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

just do it one more time and you'll have enough

i should go find me something to eat as well.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> just do it one more time and you'll have enough
> 
> i should go find me something to eat as well.



You do that 

I cant do another 100. its tiring pretending that i know what ppl are talking about


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> You do that
> 
> I cant do another 100. its tiring pretending that i know what ppl are talking about



If they had an award for cuteness it would go to you.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Being Senior rocks.

I got like 6 reps today for my Avatar XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If they had an award for cuteness it would go to you.



Yay?:amazed


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know if this is getting off topic, but this rep seal's getting quite annoying. When am I getting it off?


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> I don't know if this is getting off topic, but this rep seal's getting quite annoying. When am I getting it off?



lol wat?:amazed 

I do not understand :amazed


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 10, 2007)

> I don't know if this is getting off topic, but this rep seal's getting quite annoying. When am I getting it off?


if you have a question about your rep seal ask a mod through PM or make a thread in the questions and complaints section.

 i'm gonna end up getting myself b& one of these days. i don't think i've actually ever done anything ban worthy yet, but one day i'm gonna slip.


----------



## Neko (Jul 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm gonna end up getting myself b& one of these days. i don't think i've actually ever done anything ban worthy yet, but one day i'm gonna slip.



lul im far away from there You better not get B& or


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> **



Why the hell does it always say your off line!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

offline
 invisible 
 online
should i take invisibility off so people can actually tell? 

EDIT: taken care off


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> offline
> invisible
> online
> should i take invisibility off so people can actually tell?
> ...





You've officially become My Favorite Non-Senior member

Edit: And of course ~L~ Too I'd be killed if i didnt put that


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

when you get the post you'll be my favorite senior member
if i said non senior a couple people wouldn't be happy with me


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> when you get the post you'll be my favorite senior member
> if i said non senior a couple people wouldn't be happy with me



OMG! Yay! 

I just noticed that I had gotten the 11,000 Post. and of course we all know i got the 10,000 Post


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

11,000 posts, and how many are actually about senior membership  

i didn't know you got the 10,000 posts, were you all trying to get it?


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 11,000 posts, and how many are actually about senior membership
> 
> i didn't know you got the 10,000 posts, were you all trying to get it?



Maybe the first 5  

Only Byakuya was trying but I took it


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

5

byakuya was the 11001 post. he was close this time


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 5
> 
> byakuya was the 11001 post. he was close this time



Yea   First 10,001 now 11,001 

.......


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

What are you talking about? I got the 11000th post 

"I agree that it [Hiroshima] can fit definition of terrorism."


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep. And Neko got Link removed 

...Wait..how did Neko's posts shoot up so fast?


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> What are you talking about? I got the 11000th post
> 
> Link removed



No You didnt idiot >_>

Link removed



Hei said:


> ...Wait..how did Neko's posts shoot up so fast?



Magic


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> No You didnt idiot >_>
> 
> Link removed



That link also goes to Byaku. 

EDIT: No.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> That link also goes to Byaku.



:amazed 



Hei said:


> EDIT: No.



Yes


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Bwaha I get it Byaku. 



> Link removed



&postcount="10997" can just be set to anything to be displayed. The original post ID p="9383118" remains.

VBulletin probably coded the &postcount to vary as a counter after each post so it can display the correct post number. However it seems it can be tampered with. 



> Link removed



So if you set it to "11000" Byaku made the 11000th post, if you set to:



> Link removed



Then Byaku made the 32532532th post.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> Bwaha I get it Byaku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

And i reached 1,000


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

Whatever. 

Hei!


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Jul 11, 2007)

congrads to Neko ~


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

Who is Neko 

Hay Loki-chan!


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> congrads to Neko ~



thnx Loki-san 

Its was so hard for me to Spam post my way up, with all these boring topics


----------



## Loki (Jul 11, 2007)

but u did it xDDD

Hi Byakuya


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> but u did it xDDD



Yea  

im tired ive been up all night 

I might go to sleep now, so if im gone for a long time Im Sleeping


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

How are things, Loki-chan!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 11, 2007)

halluh everybody!!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello L-chan.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello thar.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

How are things, Hei-kun.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey everyone!! 

Hei did you name yourself after that smexy character from Darker than Black?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

@ Byaku: Very well, you? 

@ L: Did you name yourself after Death Note? :amazed Yep. 
Actually, once I can, I'm getting a name change.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

I am also doing very well, Hei-kun. 

What will your next name be?


----------



## Loki (Jul 11, 2007)

huh...oyasumi Neko_chan xDD

im wachin animes soo im can post much lol ^^


@Byakuya; Things are just fine!! Im just enjoyin it~


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

You're always such a happy person, Loki-chan.


----------



## Nero (Jul 11, 2007)

lolz...why cant i just have registrered earlier >.<


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

@ Byaku: Trigger Happy.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

I like it, Hei-kun.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 11, 2007)

@Hei
I see.... Yeah, i kinda did name myself after "L" from Death note, but that's not the whole reason either. I'm changing my username as well. Anytime now I hope.

Hi Loki-san!!



Neko said:


> You've officially become My Favorite Non-Senior member
> 
> Edit: And of course ~L~ Too I'd be killed if i didnt put that


Aww Neko-chan!!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2007)

hey hey please help!!! these guys wont leave us alone and keep bothering us! can u help?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2007)

it is at the kohna blender!!! a hang thread! please can u?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

No?  **


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> No?  **


why not??? please they wont leave us alone!! why cant u???


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I have no idea what you're talking about cursedmarkpedro....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2007)

Me neither but it's your own fault for entering the goddamn blender in the first place.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 11, 2007)

lol, Entering the blender with 50 posts and Neg rep. Must have been the stupidest move since forever.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 11, 2007)

He's talking about this

And whatchutalkinbout Uzu, I entered blender with 400 posts and a barely full rep bar...and I'm fine, except for the emotional scars


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I went to that thread just now. It was interesting xDD.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

@ that thread

they went to the blender


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hello peoplez!*


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 11, 2007)

what do u mean by senior members?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

*senior member*--member with 1000+ post, 3000+ rep, and 6+ months of registration. they get a couple special benefits that normle members don't have.

hello everybody

and congrats Neko on getting to 1000


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> what do u mean by senior members?





> Originally Posted by NN/Spike/Naota
> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need 1000 posts, and 3000 reputation points in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space and more to come.



@KK: Thnx!! :


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *senior member*--member with 1000+ post, 3000+ rep, and 6+ months of registration. they get a couple special benefits that normle members don't have.
> 
> hello everybody
> 
> and congrats Neko on getting to 1000



thanx. cute dog


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 11, 2007)

what I Dont get with this thread, Is That most of the posters aren't senior members D: why is that? are you really senior members in disguises trying to destroy the server from the inside?


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> what I Dont get with this thread, Is That most of the posters aren't senior members D: why is that? are you really senior members in disguises trying to destroy the server from the inside?



Because Seniors barely Post here. 

I dont like threads to go to waste 

Plus only "certain" non-Seniors post here


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

silly uzumaki non seniors don't exist


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> silly uzumaki non seniors don't exist



 **


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Neko you got 1k posts!  

Applied for Senior yet?


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> Neko you got 1k posts!
> 
> Applied for Senior yet?





Yup, waiting for it to be approved


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yup, waiting for it to be approved



Mine took 3 days. It was a painful wait.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> Mine took 3 days. It was a painful wait.



I cant wait that long


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> I cant wait that long



Exactly how I felt.


----------



## Shai (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *senior member*--member with 1000+ post, 3000+ rep, and 6+ months of registration. they get a couple special benefits that normle members don't have.



Feel really stupid guessing you need all of theese things to post/be classified as a senior member?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

> Feel really stupid guessing you need all of theese things to post/be classified as a senior member?


to be classified, you apply after meeting all three requirementrs so yes.

to post here, no. look at me. i only been here a few months.


----------



## Shai (Jul 11, 2007)

Ah very well then thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

no problem, glad i could help.

also glad you understood, that explanation wasn't very good


----------



## Shai (Jul 11, 2007)

Your Explanation was fine.

I shall return one day when I get 1,000 posts!
so you might not see me for a very long time yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats to all the new BH and Senior members that were reviewed and accepted today


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

@shai-guss i'll see you at 1000 posts.

Kira quick while no one is watching change my join date to march 06 and add me as a senior. then i'll edit this post to eliminate the evidence.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2007)

wats up kamakzi


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Congrats to all the new BH and Senior members that were reviewed and accepted today


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jul 11, 2007)

i still need  about 800 More Points.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Portgas D. Ace said:


> i still need  about 800 More Points.



Awww 

You'll get there


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

it appears we have a new senior among us.

Portgas D. Ace you'll have the rep points in no time. you're so close to senior. lucky.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it appears we have a new senior among us.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> @shai-guss i'll see you at 1000 posts.
> 
> Kira quick while no one is watching change my join date to march 06 and add me as a senior. then i'll edit this post to eliminate the evidence.



I'm not an admin...so changing your join date is impossible


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm not an admin...so changing your join date is impossible


i'm sure that if you asked an admin to do you a favor and change my join date they would agree. have i ever told you you're my favorite staff member. i one day hope to amount to a fourth of the awesomeness that is kira.  [/asskissing]


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm sure that if you asked an admin to do you a favor and change my join date they would agree. have i ever told you you're my favorite staff member. i one day hope to amount to a fourth of the awesomeness that is kira.  [/asskissing]



 **


----------



## Capacity (Jul 11, 2007)

I was wondering why I got denied? I met the requirements I think, joined on Feb.10.2007.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hollow said:


> I was wondering why I got denied? I met the requirements I think, joined on Feb.10.2007.



You dont meet the requirements. If you joined Feb 10th then you've been a member for only 5 months not 6. You have to wait till August 10th


----------



## Capacity (Jul 12, 2007)

darn I counted wrong xD I counted Febuary...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

that reminds me i have to wait till september.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> that reminds me i have to wait till september.



I cant Wait  then you can become one of my Fav Seniors 

You better not get banned until then


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

i figure at the rate i'm going i'll end up getting banned in 1-3 weeks. if it's a month ban then i would be returning just in time to get senior. it'd be perfect timing


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i figure at the rate i'm going i'll end up getting banned in 1-3 weeks. if it's a month ban then i would be returning just in time to get senior. it'd be perfect timing



No!!  

Bad Dog!

You will *NOT* get banned. If  you do i will neg you every day for as long as your on NF


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

halluh everybody!! 

oh a new senior member has joined?  lol at kamikazi's asskissing.... so kawaii....


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

@Neko  
if you kill my rep then i'll never get senior after i'm unbanned

hello ~L~ 
to bad it didn't work though


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

*OMG ITS ~L~!!!!!!!!!!!!* Hi!!! 

@ KK
Too bad  thats your punishment


EDIT: Oh Cheesenips! I just looked and i have over 10,000 rep Now


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko-chan!!  Kamikazi-san!! 

lol...Neko-chan have mercy on kamikazi....some of us don't get reps as much as you do...


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Neko-chan!!  Kamikazi-san!!
> 
> lol...Neko-chan have mercy on kamikazi....some of us don't get reps as much as you do...



The Banned dont deserve Mercy 

 and I only get rep because either they like my Sig/Avy or i reped them first  

Like I just got like 2,000 Rep from ~Kira because of my Sigy:amazed


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> EDIT: Oh Cheesenips! I just looked and i have over 10,000 rep Now



You have over 10000 rep?! Wow..I only have 3100 lol.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> You have over 10000 rep?! Wow..I only have 3100 lol.



lool Try becoming friends with ppl whos been on NF a while and has a high Post & Rep count. They'll never know what your planning


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Ehhh I got negrepped like 5 times in a row for saying something about Sasuke thats not even negative..


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ understands. and i will rep her when i can........for defending me of course. it's not my fault i'm gonna end up banned. show mercy 

let's just say i don't have to worry about neg reps where i'm at. i don't have insane rep, but i have a decent amount.

Neko=repwhore


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

How much do you have? You probably have like triple my amount lol.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ~L~ understands. and i will rep her when i can........for defending me of course. it's not my fault i'm gonna end up banned. show mercy
> 
> let's just say i don't have to worry about neg reps where i'm at. i don't have insane rep, but i have a decent amount.



 Well You have way more than me 

So i can see why you dont worry about Neg


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

21548 point(s) total 

in a week or so i should finally get luminary.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

.....and you joined in March....wow...


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 21548 point(s) total
> 
> in a week or so i should finally get luminary.



I knew it You've bee a Guardian of Faith for a while so knew you had alot

Edit: 


kamikazi said:


> Neko=repwhore



Okay its doubled to being Neged 2 times a day if you get banned


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> .....and you joined in March....wow...


 i'm THAT good of a poster. seriously i think alot has to do with where you post at.


> I knew it You've bee a Guardian of Faith for a while so knew you had alot


 i get like 3-4 reps a day so i do pretty good.


> Okay its doubled to being Neged 2 times a day if you get banned


truth hurts  and i think you mean WHEN i get banned


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm THAT good of a poster. seriously i think alot has to do with where you post at.



Ehhh I post all over the place too. The first few months of joinage here I only had like 30 and then I went on fire lol. Thats why my average is so low.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm THAT good of a poster. seriously i think alot has to do with where you post at.



Conceited Whore  



kamikazi said:


> i get like 3-4 reps a day so i do pretty good.



 



kamikazi said:


> truth hurts  and i think you mean WHEN i get banned



TRIPLE!! :


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> Conceited Whore


jealous 
and that's after three negs today


> TRIPLE!! :


some people get senior and then get all high and mighty


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> jealous
> and that's after three negs today



 



kamikazi said:


> some people get senior and then get all high and mighty



I didn't get High & mighty   but it seems someone does think that they are because they're almost "luminary"


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> I didn't get High & mighty  but it seems someone does think that they are because they're almost "luminary"


 
don't let that big avatar and PM box give you a big head


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol. Did Neko learn the art of spam now!?


Seriously Neko, you got like 200 posts in 2 days.>_<



kamikazi said:


> 21548 point(s) total
> 
> in a week or so i should finally get luminary.


Damn you Kamikazi. Now I feel so sad. My rep is nowhere near yours.

I should get out of the bath house and start posting in the blender more often.>_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> don't let that big avatar and PM box give you a big head



I dont even need a Bigger PM box >_<!

The Avatar is another thing     



Im going to sleep so have a nice day 



by the way its now Quadruple 



Yellow said:


> Lol. Did Neko learn the art of spam now!?
> Seriously Neko, you got like 200 posts in 2 days.>_<



Its was hard >_<!
im never doing that again


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

g'night. 

i'll try not to get banned while you're sleep

@yellow i don't post in the blender, this is all from the chatterbox/plaza and cafe as of lately


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Goodnight Neko.

@Kamikazi:Holyshit, you must really be liked then.

















Damn I wish more people liked me.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

mabey neko was going for a world record in posting


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

@yellow not really, it's mostly due to comments like this.
got repped for this


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> @yellow not really, it's mostly due to comments like this.
> got repped for this



I never make posts full of win except for that one time....wait that was you. 




> mabey neko was going for a world record in posting



Not really. Vance. Yakushi Kabuto. Robot Killer. all those guys can make way more post than Neko did in one day.

Even I made 170 posts in one day when I got unbanned.>_>


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL....kamikazi you're so nice!! 

wow, you and Neko-chan sure got a lot of reps....now I feel sad...


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

And I just got negged repped for telling someone not to go off topic. I wish the Mods still allowed people to give their reps to others. I'd have so much reps now.>_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ it's easy being nice to nice people 
i never really think of myself as having alot of rep 


i got three negs yesterday but i then got five pos reps that completely nullified the negs.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol. That neg is my first neg of today. Hopefully I'll do something awesome to get 5 pos reps to nullify it today.=P

I was getting a lot of rep for a while but then I started posting in the Naruto sections again and now I barely get repped. People just don't appreciate my intelligent posts in the Naruto sections.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> LOL....kamikazi you're so nice!!
> 
> wow, you and Neko-chan sure got a lot of reps....now I feel sad...



We wish we had alot >_<



Yellow said:


> Lol. That neg is my first neg of today. Hopefully I'll do something awesome to get 5 pos reps to nullify it today.=P
> 
> I was getting a lot of rep for a while but then I started posting in the Naruto sections again and now I barely get repped. People just don't appreciate my intelligent posts in the Naruto sections.



lol they certainly don't  I hope i dont get Neged im trying to keep myself as never neged 




I couldn't sleep ​


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

i didn't do anything awesome. people just rep me. i'll admit the past couple days were good days in rep for me. usually i don't gain so much rep. my posts aren't all that great really. 
naruto sections suck for rep. you're better off posting funny pics in the plaza.


i'm negging you the first chance i get.


> I couldn't sleep


 SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

lol...I barely post in the Naruto sections. I mostly post in the FCs and the bleach section and even then i've been reducing my post counts lately. I use to post more when i first joined, now...it's every now and then. 

Kamikazi... 

Edit: Neko-chan!! you're here as well...

hearing you guys wishing to have more rep makes me a sad kitty...


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm negging you the first chance i get.


 
 



kamikazi said:


> SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!!



No sleep is making me Weak

Edit: ~L-san  I dont wish for more rep 


Ive Only posted One time in the Blender since i joined NF and i barely go to FCs ​


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko-chan!! you've finally reached 1000 posts!!   

Oh what i meant was you guys still think you have little rep, especially kamikazi (luminary...). Oh, what about us paragon of hope?  

:3


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Neko-chan!! you've finally reached 1000 posts!!



You just now noticed 



~L~ said:


> Oh what i meant was you guys still think you have little rep, especially kamikazi (luminary...). Oh, what about us paragon of hope?



I have a little Rep "compared" to all those other Spam whores NF'ers. Plus i just left Pg of H Im still with ya 

{Luminary.....}


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ i tried to rep you but the 24 hour limit won't allow 

what if i was lying about my rep to boost my ego? 
i'm not even at luminary yet 

i rarely post in the blender and i still haven't joined any FCs. i make people laugh every now and then and get repped for my avatar and sig.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i rarely post in the blender and i still haven't joined any FCs. i make people laugh every now and then and get repped for my avatar and sig.



Imagine what your rep would be if you were a blender regular and joined FCs.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ~L~ i tried to rep you but the 24 hour limit won't allow
> 
> what if i was lying about my rep to boost my ego?
> i'm not even at luminary yet
> ...



lool They are kawaii 

So far to avoid getting Negged, I haven't posted in the blender and avoid anything with Sasuke. Saying something nice about him will get you negged. Saying something bad about him will also get you negged


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello. 

Damn, Neko was accepted sooner than me. 

Nice avy though.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> lool They are kawaii
> 
> So far to avoid getting Negged, I haven't posted in the blender and avoid anything with Sasuke. Saying something nice about him will get you negged. Saying something bad about him will also get you negged



Lol. Yeah. Everyone in the library keeps arguing about Sasuke. His name even comes up in threads that have nothing to do with him. Personally I kinda don't like him since he left konaha. I just wish he'd stayed in konaha.>_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> Imagine what your rep would be if you were a blender regular and joined FCs


exactly where it is now or lower. the blender would kill my rep and the FCs would bring it back up 

i've actually thought about starting to post in the blender. they seem to have gotten use to me posting since i'm always in the chatterbox.


Hello Hei. you haven't been accepted yet?


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Hei 



kamikazi said:


> exactly where it is now or lower. the blender would kill my rep and the FCs would bring it back up
> 
> i've actually thought about starting to post in the blender. they seem to have gotten use to me posting since i'm always in the chatterbox.



 Ive only been repped in FC's because i sometimes make banners 



kamikazi said:


> Hello Hei. you haven't been accepted yet?



Hei means I got accepted faster than when Hei first applied


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> Hei means I got accepted faster than when Hei first applied


oh i see

i really don't know how to gain rep in the library. i've gotten it a few times for saying tobi = akamaru but other than that i get nothing. i need to come up with a really good theory or something.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> exactly where it is now or lower. the blender would kill my rep and the FCs would bring it back up
> 
> i've actually thought about starting to post in the blender. they seem to have gotten use to me posting since i'm always in the chatterbox.



Lol. No Susano-O and freija seem to like you. If you've got those too on your side theirs no way you'd get negged that much.

Also I just got my first pos rep of the day. It wasn't much but it was almost enough to cancel out that neg.=P


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

I get weird Rep sometimes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*current Reps shown*


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

lol...aww kamikazi!! i tried to rep you and Neko as well but they won't allow me either  

I don't venture into the blender....*am scared*


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> I get weird Rep sometimes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not _one_ Red?   Showoff. 

Hello L.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

i don't know if they like me, i just did them a small favor which freija didn't rep me for but susano-o's rep is insane either way i'd be accepted in the blender but not repped alot.

@Neko  i'm on there 3 times. i must be spending too much time in this thread.

@~L~ i didn't go into the blender either for a while. then i got bored and figured why not. nothing bad or good happened. i am neutral in the blender. i once got a "" though. with the new rules they can't afford to go too wild.

EDIT:who repped me with my own "  REP!!!!" comment i gonna sue rep you


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i don't know if they like me, i just did them a small favor which freija didn't rep me for but susano-o's rep is insane either way i'd be accepted in the blender but not repped alot.
> 
> @Neko  i'm on there 3 times. i must be spending too much time in this thread.
> 
> @~L~ i didn't go into the blender either for a while. then i got bored and figured why not. nothing bad or good happened. i am neutral in the blender. i once got a "" though. with the new rules they can't afford to go too wild.



 

Im not complaining


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i don't know if they like me, i just did them a small favor which freija didn't rep me for but susano-o's rep is insane either way i'd be accepted in the blender but not repped alot.
> 
> @Neko  i'm on there 3 times. i must be spending too much time in this thread.
> 
> @~L~ i didn't go into the blender either for a while. then i got bored and figured why not. nothing bad or good happened. i am neutral in the blender. i once got a "" though. with the new rules they can't afford to go too wild.



Blender is cool except for a few people. Lol. I had a convo in their once and got reps their and my dupe got pos repped by sunuvman.>_>


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Hei!!  

lol...random reps are fun. I posted once in the blender, and I never went back there again.  Nothing happened actually, but everything there involves some inside joke or something, it's hard to enter into the scene if you know what I mean.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Hello Hei!!
> 
> lol...random reps are fun. I posted once in the blender, and I never went back there again.  Nothing happened actually, but everything there involves some inside joke or something, it's hard to enter into the scene if you know what I mean.



I know exactly what ya mean  


I'm sorry that when i rep you guys your rep doesn't go up alot because of my low rep power ​


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuck it I got negged again by someone who just got bath house access aparentlt saying "I don't like you"

Such immature people shouldn't be accepted into the bath house.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Fuck it I got negged again by someone who just got bath house access aparentlt saying "I don't like you"
> 
> Such immature people shouldn't be accepted into the bath house.



Tards  

 i dont think Ive ever repped Yellow or have i 

Anyways when im allowed to again your at the top of my list :eoo


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Tards
> 
> i dont think Ive ever repped Yellow or have i
> 
> Anyways when im allowed to again your at the top of my list :eoo



No I don't think you've ever repped me. Thanks. I want to rep so many awesome people right now but I can't. There's like 5 people I need to rep now but it won't let me rep them.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> No I don't think you've ever repped me. Thanks. I want to rep so many awesome people right now but I can't. There's like 5 people I need to rep now but it won't let me rep them.



Its probably because i use to highly Dis-like you 

But lets not get into that


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ yeah i know what you mean. that's part of the reason i don't really go there.

my rep power is lower than yours.  my reps don't make much of a difference. 


> Fuck it I got negged again by someone who just got bath house access aparentlt saying "I don't like you"
> 
> Such immature people shouldn't be accepted into the bath house.


.............i mean that sucks 
you've already gotten three reps and the days just began, how many do you get a day usually?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Fuck it I got negged again by someone who just got bath house access aparentlt saying "I don't like you"
> 
> Such immature people shouldn't be accepted into the bath house.



Lol I got negged with the same comment once.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 12, 2007)

AH! CONGRATS ON SEXIORSHIP NEKO!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ~L~ yeah i know what you mean. that's part of the reason i don't really go there.
> 
> my rep power is lower than yours.  my reps don't make much of a difference.
> .............i mean that sucks
> you've already gotten three reps and the days just began, how many do you get a day usually?



Lol. The most pos reps I've ever gotten is 9 in one day. That day was awesome.=P

I've gotten 7 negs in one day a long time ago for something I don't know if you remember but I try to forget about.>_>


I usually get 5 or 6 a day but more on a good day.=P

I hardly get negged anymore. This is the first time I've gotten 2 negs on the same day since 2 months ago.



Neko said:


> Its probably because i use to highly Dis-like you
> 
> But lets not get into that



Lol. Wait did you see that thread? The really horrible one that I flamed a lot of people in or you hated me for another reason?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

@Neko
why don't I get any sympathy rep from you....

@Kamikazi
I'm pretty sure you have higher rep power than me. You joined earlier and have more rep points than me. 

*INO PIG!!!*


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> AH! CONGRATS ON SEXIORSHIP NEKO!



INO_PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: 

Sexiorship? 


thnx! 



Yellow said:


> Lol. Wait did you see that thread? The really horrible one that I flamed a lot of people in or you hated me for another reason?



Nope  I just didnt like the way you talked to some of the new People 

I wanna see the thread


----------



## raibbhani (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, still need 200 posts and couple of months before applying. Ugh


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> @Neko
> why don't I get any sympathy rep from you....



Im sorry ....I'll rep you too Dont expect alot  my Rep power is only 99


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko-chan!!  

lol...well my rep wasn't all that great either...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 12, 2007)

I have no idea what my rep power is. :/


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Nope  I just didnt like the way you talked to some of the new People
> 
> I wanna see the thread


Lol. Wait what didn't you like about the way I talk to them? Tell me so I don't make the same mistake again. 

And no you can't see that thread. It used to be visible from my profile but it expired now. I don't want to ever see that thread again.>_>



Ino_Pig said:


> I have no idea what my rep power is. :/



+Rep me and I'll tell you.=P


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I have no idea what my rep power is. :/



You can Rep me and I'll tell ya:amazed

EDIT:



Yellow said:


> Lol. Wait what didn't you like about the way I talk to them? Tell me so I don't make the same mistake again.
> 
> And no you can't see that thread. It used to be visible from my profile but it expired now. I don't want to ever see that thread again.>_>
> 
> ...



Crap:can 
I'll make sure 2 tell ya


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 12, 2007)

I needs to become stronger with my rep. D:<

I think I may have to repwhore around a bit before I can rep you again Neko.

~L~ <333333


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

I luff Ino_Pig!!  Your rep is around 300 I think...somewhere around there.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> You can Rep me and I'll tell ya:amazed



I said it before you.=P


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I said it before you.=P



You have Enough Rep


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

> I'm pretty sure you have higher rep power than me. You joined earlier and have more rep points than me.


i meant i have a lower rep power than neko. mines only like 60. for some reason i always think you joined before me. 

look at them fight like little kids. while they settle that you could rep me and i could tell you ino. have i ever told you you're my favorite member.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Who'll check my rep power?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> You have Enough Rep



Your at honorable bastion of truth. I'm at paragon of hope. Seems like you have more reps than me.



Hei said:


> Who'll check my rep power?



I'd check your rep power anyday.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll check your rep power Hei!! 

Ah drats, Yellow beat me to it.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Your at honorable bastion of truth. I'm at paragon of hope. Seems like you have more reps than me.











kamikazi said:


> i meant i have a lower rep power than neko. mines only like 60. for some reason i always think you joined before me.
> 
> look at them fight like little kids. while they settle that you could rep me and i could tell you ino. have i ever told you you're my favorite member.



No!  



Hei said:


> Who'll check my rep power?



Screw them  Check it with me


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

But Yellow said first. 



Yellow said:


> I'd check your rep power anyday.



Ready Yellow?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I'll check your rep power Hei!!
> 
> Ah drats, Yellow beat me to it.



My new internet allows me to post at speeds unimaginable. You'll never reply before me.=P


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> But Yellow said first.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready Yellow?



DIE YELLOW DIE!!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

Ino is my favorite member on NF, why shouldn't i be the one to be honored with the priviledge to check her rep.

@Hei don't read what's written above this. you are my favorite member on NF. you should honor me with the priviledge of checking your rep.

Damn. it's pointless now


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Ino is my favorite member on NF, why shouldn't i be the one to be honored with the priviledge to check her rep.
> 
> @Hei don't read what's written above this. you are my favorite member on NF. you should honor me with the priviledge of checking your rep.



Ino Is My Fav So go away


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> But Yellow said first.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready Yellow?



Yes.    =P


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Screw Yellow!!  Girls first. 

*coughmemememememecough*


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Screw Yellow!!  Girls first.
> 
> *coughmemememememecough*



^ Agreed!!!

*coughmemememememecough*


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't worry. I"ll rep all of you guys. If only you could reply as fast as me.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^ Agreed!!!
> 
> *coughmemememememecough*



But I've repped you before. 



Yellow said:


> Yes.    =P



Done. 



Yellow said:


> Don't worry. I"ll rep all of you guys. If only you could reply as fast as me.



Whus this fast enough?


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Don't worry. I"ll rep all of you guys. If only you could reply as fast as me.



     



Hei said:


> But I've repped you before.



Does it look like i care


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

@Yellow
 i hold you to your word.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei, you've never rep me before...


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn Post Editors 

None of you are fast!!



~L~ said:


> Hei, you've never rep me before...


And its not gonna happen until i get repped 

OMG IVE BECOME A REP WHORE


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> But I've repped you before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it wus. I PMed you your rep power because I wasn't sure if you wanted everyone knowing it.=P



Neko said:


> Damn Post Editors
> 
> None of you are fast!!



What is this editing you speak of!!?=P


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Does it look like i care



Have you ever repped me? 



Neko said:


> Damn Post Editors
> 
> None of you are fast!!



I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> Have you ever repped me?




 **


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> OMG IVE BECOME A REP WHORE



OMG SO HAVE I!!   

Hei should rep me first since he repped you before....


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> OMG SO HAVE I!!
> 
> Hei should rep me first since he repped you before....



Lol. He repped me already.


I promise I'll rep you guys when I can.:sweat

Now I have like 9 people to rep.>_>


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> OMG SO HAVE I!!
> 
> Hei should rep me first since he repped you before....



OMFG NOOOO! 

And btw..NO!!!!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Yes it wus. I PMed you your rep power because I wasn't sure if you wanted everyone knowing it.=P



120!  



Neko said:


> **


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> 120!



 



Hei said:


>


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> 120!


Your welcome.=P


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

I gotta go for now.... Probably be back later....


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Your welcome.=P



   



~L~ said:


> I gotta go for now.... Probably be back later....



NOOOOO! 

Okay Bye!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Bai L.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

bye ~L~ hopefully you'll have a rep present when you come back

Hei you could've avoided all that if you had just repped me instead


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> bye ~L~ hopefully you'll have a rep present when you come back
> 
> Hei you could've avoided all that if you had just repped me instead



lol. No. 

Bye ~L~


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm back.... and no one's here....

You guys are too sweet.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome back L.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei!! 

Omg awesome avy!! LOOOL....arnold and his jap ads.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes. Arnie is my idol.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm here and I like your avy too.


----------



## 2D (Jul 12, 2007)

.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 12, 2007)

all this rep talk makes me wanna try my rep  anyone up for a Injection of love?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> all this rep talk makes me wanna try my rep  anyone up for a Injection of love?



I'll do it!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> I'll do it!



Fuck. How'd you post before me?>_<


Yeah rep Hei I guess since he posted before me.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Fuck. How'd you post before me?>_<


----------



## 2D (Jul 12, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> all this rep talk makes me wanna try my rep  anyone up for a Injection of love?


Me D:


I needs some loving, I hate being a glorious beacon of light 

*hides*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> all this rep talk makes me wanna try my rep  anyone up for a Injection of love?



rep whoring out in the open....why is my authority being mocked?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 12, 2007)

erm... I needed to rep some people to be able to rep you. and its for a greater good.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I never make posts full of win except for that one time....wait that was you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool. 170!  all in one day?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> rep whoring out in the open....why is my authority being mocked?



I know how you feel. No one respects my authority either.



Uzumaki said:


> erm... I needed to rep some people to be able to rep you. and its for a greater good.


Can I be one of those persons?



Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> cool. 170!  all in one day?



Spamming is not cool young one.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Your avy and sig is really kawaii Kira.  

<333


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Your avy and sig is really kawaii Kira.
> 
> <333



Thanks, Pastel Ink-chan is cute beyond words  


*goes over who needs to be rep-sealed*


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

I applied for seniorship but was rejected


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks, Pastel Ink-chan is cute beyond words
> 
> 
> *goes over who needs to be rep-sealed*



 



Byakuya said:


> I applied for seniorship but was rejected



Byaku!  

Waiting must suck....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello, Hei! 

Waiting does suck....


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *goes over who needs to be rep-sealed*


Kira did I ever tell you your my favorite member and how awesome your Avy and Sig are.




Byakuya said:


> I applied for seniorship but was rejected



I want to get senior now too.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I know how you feel. No one respects my authority either.
> 
> 
> Can I be one of those persons?
> ...



whtevr yellow.  I don't need u to tell me what isn't cool. I didn't spam. I only did that so I could remember who I was replying to.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> whtevr yellow.  I don't need u to tell me what isn't cool. I didn't spam. I only did that so I could remember who I was replying to.



 **


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

wht's that supose to mean Hei?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> wht's that supose to mean Hei?



 **


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> whtevr yellow.  I don't need u to tell me what isn't cool. I didn't spam. I only did that so I could remember who I was replying to.



 **


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks, Pastel Ink-chan is cute beyond words
> 
> 
> *goes over who needs to be rep-sealed*


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

lol are we the only ones here now?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

lol. Byakuya how'd your post get before mine?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 12, 2007)

timewarp...


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> timewarp...


 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

hm!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Byakuya look what you did. Now you broke time.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

hm!


----------



## 2D (Jul 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks, Pastel Ink-chan is cute beyond words
> 
> 
> *goes over who needs to be rep-sealed*



Yup Ink-chan Definitely is


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko!


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> Neko!



**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

>_>

<_<

>_>

<_<

>_>

<_<

>_>

<_<

Guess no one is here huh.>_>


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

I am, kinda.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

i tell you every time, i'm  always here.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Kamikazi. I got 7 reps today which is 2 more than my usual of about 5.

I got 2 negs and 5 pos so far with 3 hours left to go before the end of the day. So far I got 7 reps. Do you think I can beat my record of 9 before the end of the night?=D

Also I just realized no one reps you in the bath house unless you post pics.>_>

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't really get posreps anymore. 

Good night.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

uh.....yeah i got two cause this is my first time actually coming on today.

Byakuya you're about to go to sleep? i just got here  good night


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll pos rep you when I can Byakuya. My list of people to rep is long though so you might have to wait a while. I need to rep some people in the art forum for drawing some awesome arts for me.=D

I'm gonna eat mah food now. I'll be back when I'm done.=P

Goodnight Byakuya.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 12, 2007)

YELLOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how you can get a Super Mod to get your title colored or at least different font?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hey does anyone know how you can get a Super Mod to get your title colored or at least different font?



Come again? O__O


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hey does anyone know how you can get a Super Mod to get your title colored or at least different font?



I suggest you start kissing ass. Literally. 



			
				~Zaxxon~ said:
			
		

> YELLOW!!!!!!!!



~Zaxxon~!!!!!!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah Vyse befriend one, then get on your knees and.......or just enter some contest when they give away prizes.

Kira while you're here you may as well get someone to change my join date and make me senior. have i told you you're my favorite NF member, and in return i will rep you everyday, twice if possible. oh shit that's repwhoring. oh shit my backspace key is stuck. no one read this.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah Vyse, you can get sparkly names and stuff for winning certain competitions.



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> yeah Vyse befriend one, then get on your knees and.......or just enter some contest when they give away prizes.
> 
> Kira while you're here you may as well get someone to change my join date and make me senior. have i told you you're my favorite NF member, and in return i will rep you everyday, twice if possible. oh shit that's repwhoring. oh shit my backspace key is stuck. no one read this.


I definitely didn't read this.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2007)

vyse said:
			
		

> Hey does anyone know how you can get a Super Mod to get your title colored or at least different font?


yep,
you need to get on your knees and smile like a donut basically


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Can Super Mods ban regular mods??


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

hey everyone!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> hey everyone!!



*Yo!*

:can **


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2007)

> Can Super Mods ban regular mods??


can superman do stuff to a regular man?



> hey everyone!!


me?:amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

GoAway said:


> me?:amazed



Idk wait till ~L~ comes back :amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Neko-chan!! 

and how are you today? posting much?


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Neko-chan!!
> 
> and how are you today? posting much?



Im fine  And if 12 Posts is much then Sure 
*
Edit:* Im still calling You L-san when you name is changed to Lilium


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

lol...how did you know i'm changing my name? 

anything Neko-chan!!  I only made one post today....


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> lol...how did you know i'm changing my name?
> 
> anything Neko-chan!!  I only made one post today....





I knew since the 9th i saw it on NFs front page when you posted it


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

ahhh....

you can call me L-chan if you like....


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> ahhh....
> 
> you can call me L-chan if you like....



Okee  

So anything new?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

Neko, pm me your pic.


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko, pm me your pic.



lol...why


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

So I can see what you look like


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

You're hot


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> So I can see what you look like



I dont feel like PMing 

You can see it *Here *

*Edit:* Lol post warp


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

i must say i agree with Havoc.

hello peoples. 
i think i may have  made a total of three posts yesterday.


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i must say i agree with Havoc.
> 
> hello peoples.
> i think i may have  made a total of three posts yesterday.



 Thnx  



I suck


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Neko Chan is hawt. 

So what's up guys?


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Hei said:


> Neko Chan is hawt.
> 
> So what's up guys?


:amazed...


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

check your rep


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

> Neko Chan is hawt.
> 
> So what's up guys?


i could get her a fan.............
ok bad joke. well they can't all be funny. 

nothings up. it's really early and i'm the only one woke. in a couple minutes i'm gonna go get something to eat for breakfast.


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i could get her a fan.............
> ok bad joke. well they can't all be funny.







kamikazi said:


> nothings up. it's really early and i'm the only one woke. in a couple minutes i'm gonna go get something to eat for breakfast.



I want some


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

I had my breakfast.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Good morning Hei, Kamikazi.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Good morning Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

How are you doing, Hei-kun.


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Hei said:


> I had my breakfast.



Awww what did you have


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

good morning Byakuya.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Awww what did you have



Urgh, toast. 



Byakuya said:


> How are you doing, Hei-kun.



Good, and how are you Byaku-kun?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

i had frosted flakes

cereal > toast


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i had frosted flakes
> 
> cereal > toast



I'll have to buy some today.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Hei said:


> Urgh, toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, and how are you Byaku-kun?



Good, and what are you up to?


----------



## carnage (Jul 13, 2007)

i wanna be senior damnit


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

You're not the only one, !!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## carnage (Jul 13, 2007)

nice ava hei


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice ava, Hei-kun.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks.  **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> I dont feel like PMing
> 
> You can see it *Here *
> 
> *Edit:* Lol post warp



Neko is hot!!!:amazed 


Hello everyone.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Yellow.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Yellow-san!!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Hm!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

​


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

**


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

​  ​   ​    ​


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

​ 
​


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh damn I gotta spam 150 threads!
Then I will get da big avy! woot


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Spamming is bad.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

you can get that in a couple days, by the end of today if you really know the art of spam. 

i mean yes, spamming should never be done.

we'll all get senior within weeks of each other. yellow will be the sign that the wait is almost over.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

​
LOL.....funny hearing it from you guys.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> we'll all get senior within weeks of each other. yellow will be the sign that the wait is almost over.



Indeed. Once I get senior we'll everyone will be getting senior soon after.


~L~ Will have to wait a while though.




EDIT: Did you guys see all that Stop Tazmo stuff going on in the house?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> yeah Vyse befriend one, then get on your knees and.......or just enter some contest when they give away prizes.[/s]



Well i am in a fanart contest...there ant many entries so i might win (its my contest) so if i do i'll get a bigger Avatar...i'll ask for sparkly name too.

also Harlita and Rhealla are sort of my friends....

but thanks for the help guys

^^in about 2 days i posted 300 times so i could get to 1,000...none where spams...


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish I had any friends with power.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

lol...thanks Yellow...now i feel better.... It's okay, not that i have 1000 posts anyways.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

i have no staff friends and kira never sees my attempts at sucking up 

@yellow i don't go in the house, but i think i know what you're talking about. they had some in the cafe and in the library. i have no real opinion towards him. he keeps this place running though.

~L~ i'll wait to apply until you can.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Well i am in a fanart contest...there ant many entries so i might win (its my contest) so if i do i'll get a bigger Avatar...i'll ask for sparkly name too.
> 
> also Harlita and Rhealla are sort of my friends....
> 
> ...


You need to enter a contest started by the Mods, not your own and you can't get a colored name from contests, only sparkly names have been giving as contest prizes so far.


~L~ said:


> lol...thanks Yellow...now i feel better.... It's okay, not that i have 1000 posts anyways.


You'll egt there soon and don't worry we'll be here with you until you get senior membership and you'll get to a thousand posts before it's time for you to get senior membership. I believe in you ~L~



kamikazi said:


> i have no staff friends and kira never sees my attempts at sucking up
> 
> @yellow i don't go in the house, but i think i know what you're talking about. they had some in the cafe and in the library. i have no real opinion towards him. he keeps this place running though.
> 
> ~L~ i'll wait to apply until you can.


Yeah they kept making threads and deleting the first post so that someone else took the blame for making those horrible threads.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hei what's your avi suppose to be?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> Hei what's your avi suppose to be?



OMG You don't know the legend of Arny Schwarzenegger!?


----------



## Starber (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello everyone  **


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 13, 2007)

awww Yellow and kamikazi...you guys are too sweet.  

Hello Starber!!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

~L~ 


Hey Starber.


----------



## Starber (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey ~L~ and Yellow


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Everyone


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Starber.


----------



## Starber (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Byakuya/Neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 13, 2007)

hey everyone.


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Hiya KK & Starber 

Have You applied for S. Membership Yet Starber?


----------



## Starber (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't till the 17th 

Just 4 more days


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Starber said:


> I can't till the 17th
> 
> Just 4 more days



Thats Awesome


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

cute avi and sig Neko


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> cute avi and sig Neko



Thnx  Her name is Pastel Ink


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!...........that i dont know...


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yellow said:


> OMG You don't know the legend of Arny Schwarzenegger!?


no. what doeshe do?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.



Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> no. what doeshe do?


You need to watch more movies.>_>


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

haha Arnold is Teh Uber!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

like terminator? or kindergarten cop?


----------



## Starber (Jul 13, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> like terminator? or kindergarten cop?



lol yep that's Arnold.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 13, 2007)

lol hay guys i'm a senior member.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

We need to take away monnys senior status, she doesn't meet the requirements.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

We need to change the rep to 10k at least.


I can't believe it has always only been 3k, you could get that in one rep a long time ago.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 13, 2007)

neither do you you dirty slut.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> neither do you you dirty slut.



I'm working on it


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

lol i'm sure you are.

i got where i am by kissing ass and sexual favors, so don't even TALK to me about "working on it", i've worked the hardest.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I never got any sexual favors from you.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

that's because you're not a mod

(and you never asked. )


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I never got any sexual favors from you.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I never got any sexual favors from you.


I'll do you a sexual favor.=D



Ninamori said:


> that's because you're not a mod
> 
> (and you never asked. )



Can I have a sexual favor?


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

After Yellow's post it seems everyone left


----------



## Yellow (Jul 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> After Yellow's post it seems everyone left



I guess they didn't want my sexual favor or to give me a sexual favor.


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I guess they didn't want my sexual favor or to give me a sexual favor.



 

Poor Yellow......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2007)

I miss having you on Neko!


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I miss having you on Neko!



 I miss having myself on too. I leave the computer every 2 minutes so i avoid IMs i didn't even go on YIM today :amazed


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Trying to avoid my ims?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

*negs*

I'm never talking to you again.


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> *negs*
> 
> I'm never talking to you again.



*negs back* And thats just fine with me


----------



## Tousen (Jul 14, 2007)

so i was just snooping threw some of the threads that have been trashed and all i can say is  i wish i would of been here sooner


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Eleven said:


> so i was just snooping threw some of the threads that have been trashed and all i can say is  i wish i would of been here sooner



 You didnt miss much


----------



## Tousen (Jul 14, 2007)

oh no i came across a thread about some noob wanted to be a mod and it was a prank played on him by 2 other members..it was one of those mean but cant help but laugh kinda pranks


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Eleven said:


> oh no i came across a thread about some noob wanted to be a mod and it was a prank played on him by 2 other members..it was one of those mean but cant help but laugh kinda pranks



Thats not nice...................


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Neko you wanna be a mod?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 14, 2007)

and i came across another one and this dude was cursing everyone and their mother on his last day of NF and nobody really seemed to care because nobody knew who he was


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

GuyWhoIsAboutToGetNegged said:


> Hey Neko you wanna be a mod?



No thnx


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

talk of moddship, sexual favors, and tricks being played on new members and i misssed it


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

Hallo. 



Ninamori said:


> lol hay guys i'm a senior member.



WTFOMGBBQ?!


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> talk of moddship, sexual favors, and tricks being played on new members and i misssed it



**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

hello hei 


why must you laugh at my misfortunes


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

yo ppl im back xDD


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> yo ppl im back xDD






Who cares?


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

*gasp*  Loki isnt dead :amazed



Wishes He Was Neko said:


> Who cares?



I do  why are you here again?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Hei said:


> **



Byakuya isn't here so you can stop its unnecessary


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Byakuya isn't here so you can stop its unnecessary



Kami is. 

Kami?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> lol hay guys i'm a senior member.



lol When I see you I think of a certain Wexy shale

lol hay guys i'm a senior member


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

LOL, I thought loki said he was black.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> LOL, I thought loki said he was black.



 **


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Loki, Hei-kun.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello Byakuya.


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

HAHA ...right black lol, sorry im not ^^

Wow..Neko and Byakuya have the best sigs ever


----------



## carnage (Jul 14, 2007)

being a mod would be nice


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

not really..cose its hard work only and thats somffin most ppl hate


----------



## carnage (Jul 14, 2007)

no being a mod is easy. being a Smod is way harder


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> no being a mod is easy. being a Smod is way harder



But being admin is the hardest. :amazed


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

right >_> 


xDDDD


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

admins dont do shit

especially that Gooba fellow, he's the worst slacker on the forums


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

omg..Havoc you really are the god of hell >_<


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello L. 



-=LOki=- said:


> omg..Havoc you really are the god of hell >_<



Havoc's name is self-explanatory.


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

yaeh...


Hi L !!! xDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello, L-chan. 

Havoc how'd you get a coloured user title, !?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

By being awesome


----------



## carnage (Jul 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Hello, L-chan.
> 
> Havoc how'd you get a coloured user title, !?



using bbcode to change the font color probably


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> using bbcode to change the font color probably



Only mods can Use That In the Custom user titles :amsue 

Everyone in the blender got it by blue or something waaaay back


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

blue didn't give me mine, id never let him mess with my account.

if i could help it that is.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

> <font color=red>P</font



But you still tried.... GB is proud...


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> But you still tried.... GB is proud...



I Asked for it once, They said that only mods were *Allowed* to use *HTML *  I remembered that now, And well, Tried, But it failed.

apparently they ment that only mods can use it. damn it


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Keep trying Uzu, fight the man


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

Meh who wants that anywayz.. I like my as it is ^^

Oi Dheano~


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> blue didn't give me mine, id never let him mess with my account.
> 
> if i could help it that is.



you made it yourself the day you was mod?  I can remember you having that custom user title since the beggining of time.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

lol yea, i've had it for years now


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

Loki... how are oyu??
Uzumaki... new ando the on GB...


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

You know what's crazy, all these old members with sucky reps.


ppl don't rep enough


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Loki... how are oyu??
> Uzumaki... new ando the on GB...



I'm Still out of rep D: Wtf is this?


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

damn good...im not on so much just started with work and soo >_<


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2007)

you know whats Ironic? that the majority of posters here isn't Senior members at all D:


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

Uzu... go to GB.... new translation...

Loki... got the weekend off work.. >_<


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i am


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah ^^

free for 2 days now xDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

yep...


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

and how youre job goin? Hope ure making lots of cash muhaah


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

I am thnx God....
more tips than salary....


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

Where do you work?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

Im a barman


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

lol havoc wtf are you doing in this thread?

and i still don't know what a sexy whale is.

and i'm still a senior member lol  with 49 posts.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I haven't been to sleep yet monny


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

omg. hahahaha

so you stayed up all night... to post on nf?

wow i'mma go buy you friends on ebay brb.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> omg. hahahaha
> 
> so you stayed up all night... to post on nf?
> 
> wow i'mma go buy you friends on ebay brb.



yea cuz i was gonna hang out with my friends from 3 am to now.

besides I was watching movies.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

that's what i do. 

oh lol watching movies is okay. what did you watch?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2007)

Hm!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't even think I could stay up all night anymore.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> that's what i do.
> 
> oh lol watching movies is okay. what did you watch?



Three Kings

Fantastic Four

Goal 2


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

i saw fantastic 4 for like 15 minutes a few days ago. i got really bored. hahaha

i've never even heard of the other two movies, though. 
*edit*
o wait i've seen three kings. lol (twice i think)


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Goal is a english movie about some guy playing soccer and other shit.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 14, 2007)

oh i saw that one, too. like a month ago.

it was like Goal! chasing the dream or some gay name like that. i liked the movie itself, though.

so nvm about not knowing any of the movies you saw.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

what up today people?

@Royal Paladin........A Barman you say.......I eat Barmen for breakfast...


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

whats the name of this anime >_<



reps for the right name~


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

^  idk but it looks funny


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

xDDD

lol..i really can't remember it >_< just wanna know and since youre all so quiet


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh i see

Is that site where that pic was in Slovenian?

'Cause i didn't understand anything O_O


----------



## Loki (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah its a slo webside xDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> whats the name of this anime >_<
> 
> 
> 
> reps for the right name~



*takes a guess*

Could it be from "Over Drive" (anime based on cycling)

Link removed


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *takes a guess*
> 
> Could it be from "Over Drive" (anime based on cycling)
> 
> Link removed



Thats what  iwas thinking but ive never seen her before....i think


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

kira while you're not busy how bout you add me to senior. 

**


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

000ooh yah me too plz


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Why would Kira want to do that when he could donate some Rep to Neko 

 I am such a Rep whore


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

because you have enough rep, i don't have a large enough avatar though. besides, kira's my favorite NF member.


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> because you have enough rep, i don't have a large enough avatar though. besides, kira's my favorite NF member.



You have more rep, plus your Avy is cute so that makes up for it. besides Kira is *MY* favorite NF member. Since *August 2006*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

i could always use more rep, and my avatar would be even cuter if it was larger. that's just not fair  *negs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2007)

Begging for rep gets you no where unless you're in the blender then it might actually work >_>

I ran all the BH and senior member requests today and I'm pretty strict when it comes to the guidelines. People who are even 1 week from gaining membership must still wait. But I'm kinda lenient when it comes to the rep requirement, especially when it's just a mere 1000 points away from the desired goal.


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Begging for rep gets you no where unless you're in the blender then it might actually work >_>
> 
> I ran all the BH and senior member requests today and I'm pretty strict when it comes to the guidelines. People who are even 1 week from gaining membership must still wait. But I'm kinda lenient when it comes to the rep requirement, especially when it's just a mere 1000 points away from the desired goal.



 i wasn't begging i was just making a suggestion


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

The thing i hate most about NF is the 6 month wait for senior membership..


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

Vyse said:


> The thing i hate most about NF is the 6 month wait for senior membership..



I think that parts fair since 07ers are such Spam Whores Rapid posters It would be too easy to become a Senior Member


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2007)

Vyse said:


> The thing i hate most about NF is the 6 month wait for senior membership..



The membership wait period was doubled to 6 months while the post requirement was halved to 1000 posts. It was a way to reduce the spam and actually have members who have been here for awhile to become senior members. Seriously, For example, how can you be a senior member if you've only been here for a month? 





Neko said:


> i wasn't begging i was just making a suggestion



Yeah, that's one way to get around it


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

fine i'll just suffer through the tiny ava and delete my precious PMs to make room in my tiny PM box. i hope you're happy 

you're still my favorite NF member [/lastattempt@asskissing]


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> fine i'll just suffer through the tiny ava and delete my precious PMs to make room in my tiny PM box. i hope you're happy



Im happy


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

are you still happy?


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 14, 2007)

you went too far 

mine was a mistake, i meant to click add to buddy list


----------



## Kiba (Jul 14, 2007)

hi everybody!so what you Senior's up to <--------- funny icon lol *disappears into the shadows*


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you went too far
> 
> mine was a mistake, i meant to click add to buddy list



awww im so not sorry

I Hope you feel better


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

the requirement should be.........you have to buy a Mod a cookie...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 15, 2007)

Neko i'm just going to pretend your last couple of posts never happened 

Vyse the wait actually isn't so bad for me. or it could just be i have no real desire to become senior. i'm happy with my current avy size, and i don't get PMs so senior really has nothing to offer me.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Neko i'm just going to pretend your last couple of posts never happened
> 
> Vyse the wait actually isn't so bad for me. or it could just be i have no real desire to become senior. i'm happy with my current avy size, and i don't get PMs so senior really has nothing to offer me.



Okay    And it was the same for me I don't get PMs 
And My old Neko 125x125 Avys beats 80% of the 150x150 Avys in Kawainess thats ive seen on NF


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 15, 2007)

we're too cool for PMs  

i just noticed you changed your ava/sig. it's nice.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

I pmed you once Neko


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 15, 2007)

what is the thread about?
well i'm lost, i need a bigger inbox, it fills up to fast.I Pm often i guess.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> hi everybody!so what you Senior's up to <--------- funny icon lol *disappears into the shadows*



Its goood. I had to wait a long time for this too. Wait was horrible.


----------



## Merciless (Jul 15, 2007)

So close to being a pensioner!...


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jul 15, 2007)

SSJ4 said:


> So close to being a pensioner!...



heheh, me too.

Can't wait to have that PM space.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

Mizu you fucking noob, lol.


You shoulda been a senior.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Mizu you fucking noob, lol.
> 
> 
> You shoulda been a senior.



I thought you r b&.

man, no one tells me stuff anymore.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> we're too cool for PMs
> 
> i just noticed you changed your ava/sig. it's nice.



Yup, and thnx 



AmitG1984 said:


> what is the thread about?
> well i'm lost, i need a bigger inbox, it fills up to fast.I Pm often i guess.


Pure Spammage Randomness


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 500 pms


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

^ Who cares?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

Apparently I do, which is why I posted it.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

And you are?.........


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

Some one who's infinitely better than you.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

*WRONG!* 

Your someone who *Thinks* they are


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

I was just telling her the facts.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Some one who's infinitely better than you.



Stop picking on others.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and go back to hell/blender


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

.Mizu said:


> Stop picking on others.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed! *reps*



Havoc said:


> I was just telling her the facts.



Dont you mean lies? *negs*


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *takes a guess*
> 
> Could it be from "Over Drive" (anime based on cycling)



khmm..no its no over drive xD, It was Ghost Talker's Daydream


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> khmm..no its no over drive xD, It was Ghost Talker's Daydream



 That Anime title sounds weird


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah it is :s 

and How are things*'?


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Fine  just being harrased by Weirdos in this thread  and im hungry  

What about u?


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

just woke up..emm dont know what to do today but i'll think of somffin xDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Me too I wll most likely do nothing.

This is a boring summer for me


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 15, 2007)

Ohayo Loki-chan!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> khmm..no its no over drive xD, It was Ghost Talker's Daydream



Good to know...but on the bright side it lead me to adding overdrive to my currently viewing list xD

which makes the total number of anime I'm *currently watching* to 50


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 15, 2007)

So much sexual tension in here...


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Good to know...but on the bright side it lead me to adding overdrive to my currently viewing list xD
> 
> which makes the total number of anime I'm *currently watching* to 50



 The Number im watching is 37, Overdrive being 36 and Code-E being 37



Ino_Pig said:


> So much sexual tension in here...


There is? where the hell have i been 

ps: OMG HI INO_PIG!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 15, 2007)

Hulloooooo Neko. 

How're you?


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Im fine  OMG is that Washu & Sasami in your Avy?


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 15, 2007)

It is indeed Washu and Sasami. DDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> It is indeed Washu and Sasami. DDD



Cool

Washu is my fav Character. Shes so awesome:amazed


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you keep track of all those animes


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

idk what ~Kira does but the ones i like best I usually remember, and i also bookmark some, and if its an anime i discovered on NF i subscribe to the thread


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 15, 2007)

I---INO PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninamori (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I have 500 pms



i only have 151 because i thought until a week ago or something that the limit was still 150.

):


----------



## martryn (Jul 15, 2007)

No one ever PMs me.  I think the forums have disowned me.... again.


----------



## ninamori (Jul 15, 2007)

i would pm you (<33333333) but i'm boring and have no reason to.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2007)

lol, I haven't seen you around any more martryn


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> How do you keep track of all those animes




A 1 TB Hard drive does the trick  


I have a list of all the anime I currently watch and all those I have completed


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> A 1 TB Hard drive does the trick
> 
> 
> I have a list of all the anime I currently watch and all those I have completed



 I'm watching 27 of the anime your are


----------



## ninamori (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> A 1 TB Hard drive does the trick
> 
> 
> I have a list of all the anime I currently watch and all those I have completed



oh my god.

my list of currently watching:
zero.

and my list of completed is only like 20.


----------



## 2D (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> A 1 TB Hard drive does the trick
> 
> 
> I have a list of all the anime I currently watch and all those I have completed



wow. ._.

I thought my 70GB was a lot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm really only watching one anime right now and that's Naruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

My Manga list is much smaller

*Currently reading:*
Air Gear
Bleach 
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist 
Gakuen Heaven
Gokusen
Hayate the Combat Butler
High School Girls
Hunter X Hunter (In Hiatus) 
Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~
Kodomo no Jikan
Mahou Sensei Negima
Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha Strikers
Mirai Nikki
Nagasarete Airantou
Naruto
No Bra
Pocket Monsters
Prince of Tennis
Sekirei
Suzuka
To-Love-Ru
Mx0
Reborn Hitman 

*Completed:*
Black Cat
Death Note 
Ichigo 100%
Mai HiME
Mai Otome
Pretty Face
Today in Class 5-2


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

You must have alot of money to be able to afford such a Computer and your laptop


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

hmm Ichigo 100% I think some OVA's will come, I hope~


Im like waching hmm..a lot of animes right now 30 or more ...+ the ones i wached >_<..(I have 60 GB or soo, I wach animes on the net)


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

I only have 250GB plus 20BG on this other random computer no one uses


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

only Neko? >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> only Neko? >_<



Compared to a TB.....Yes *ONLY*


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

So whats mine then? O_O

What dose the T stand fore?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

Neko said:


> You must have alot of money to be able to afford such a Computer and your laptop



Well, I don't pay for room and board, food or car insurance since they're already taken care of, so I only sue my money to pay for a few things like student loans, satellite, DSL, and cell phone bills. The rest of my income is mines to do as I wish  

And I have 3 computers, well actually I have two and 1 laptop.

All of them are Dell's xDD

My main PC has a 1TB HD and a 200GB external drive
My second PC has a 200GB HD
And my laptop has a 100GB HD. I usually attach it to my television to watch anime and such if I don't feel like sitting at my desktop.


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> So whats mine then? O_O
> 
> What dose the T stand fore?



Its called a TeraByte. Like a MegaByte is about 1,000 KiloBytes and a GigaByte is about 1,000 MegaBytes, a TeraByte is about 1,000 GigaBytes


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello all.


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

Aha Tera...


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes Tera...


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2007)

lol 1T? Thats like what you got as Extern Hardrive, then you need to have  a Intern. (or you don't have a Computer running at all )


----------



## 2D (Jul 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, I don't pay for room and board, food or car insurance since they're already taken care of, so I only sue my money to pay for a few things like student loans, satellite, DSL, and cell phone bills. The rest of my income is mines to do as I wish
> 
> And I have 3 computers, well actually I have two and 1 laptop.
> 
> ...



Lucky. :X

I only have 600GB in this PC, old one has 80GB and laptop has 60GB :X

Just a shame that they are all Dell though. *hides*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

2D said:


> Lucky. :X
> 
> I only have 600GB in this PC, old one has 80GB and laptop has 60GB :X
> 
> Just a shame that they are all Dell though. *hides*



As long as they don't break down on me and does what it purports to do then I couldn't care less about the brand name.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 15, 2007)

Hei said:


> Hello all.



Hello Hei-kun.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 15, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Hello Hei-kun.



Hello Byakuya, how has it been?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay, Hei-kun. How are things over there?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 15, 2007)

The usual, Byaku-kun.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting, Hei-kun.


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

I c we have much to talk about


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello Loki, Hello Kami.


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2007)

Oi~ 


wasup ya two??


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 15, 2007)

nothing much. how bout you?


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2007)

Senior Thread = Dead


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 15, 2007)

senior thread

EDIT: i think this guy thinks he's better than me


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> senior thread
> 
> EDIT: i think this guy thinks he's better than me



Hey Kamikazi. Maybe he is better than you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know I was only kidding. Your awesome.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> senior thread
> 
> EDIT: i think this guy thinks he's better than me



That person isnt better than you.  

if it makes your feel better im better than you and that person


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Hey Kamikazi. Maybe he is better than you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i got bored and searched my own name 
thanks yellow 


silly Neko said:


> That person isnt better than you.
> 
> if it makes your feel better im better than you and that person



silly Neko you may be better than him, but you can't be better than perfection


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i got bored and searched my own name
> thanks yellow
> 
> 
> silly Neko you may be better than him, but you can't be better than perfection



Silly KK Actually i am perfection, and you are less than perfection


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i got bored and searched my own name
> thanks yellow


Lol. I searched my name before too. 




kamikazi said:


> silly Neko you may be better than him, but you can't be better than perfection


Perfection huh. I don't think so. I am the perfect one.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

I searched mine and there are too many users with Neko in their name

@Yellow 
Nope you aren't


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> I searched mine and there are too many users with Neko in their name
> 
> @Yellow
> Nope you aren't


Yes I am.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

^ What ever 

Damn it Render your sig >_<! the kawaiiness of your sigy should not have white surrounding it


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Silly KK Actually *you are* perfection, and *i am* less than perfection





			
				Yellow said:
			
		

> Perfection huh. I think so. *you are* the perfect one.


fixed 

you guys should really start checking your posts, i had to fix some major errors 

there were a few people with similar names to mine. i should send them random PMs saying good name choice


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you guys *make perfect* posts, i *didnt* have  to fix* any* errors
> 
> there were a few people with similar names to mine. i should send them random PMs saying good name choice



Fixed

Your really need to work on your posts KK


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Fixed
> 
> Your really need to work on your posts KK



I like your fix. 

And I'm too lazy to do anything to my sig. I'm gonna change it soon anyways as soon as my Yondaime fanart is done.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

Neeeeeekoooooo
you never come visit us in the convo thread.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neeeeeekoooooo
> you never come visit us in the convo thread.



Don't you try to corrupt innocent Neko's mind with your convo thread. 




Lol, jk, yeah you should join us in the convo thread sometime Neko.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Fixed
> 
> Your really *make perfect* posts KK


why thank you. i try to do my best.


17


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> why thank you. i try to do my best *but Yellow always does better.*
> 
> 
> 17



Aww, thank you Kamikazi.

Don't worry Kamikazi. You'll be able to join us soon. Just a few more months.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> why thank you. i try to do my best.
> 
> 
> 17



Seventeen what?


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neeeeeekoooooo
> you never come visit us in the convo thread.







Yellow said:


> Don't you try to corrupt innocent Neko's mind with your convo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 




I dont care if your gonna change soon  Im tired of looking at it use one of these now or you will get negged by me everyday


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm going to head off to bed! Night Neko!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bath house convo. You should come talk with us.

I'm gonna change it now.

Goodnight CTK.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm going to head off to bed! Night Neko!



Night!  



Yellow said:


> The bath house convo. You should come talk with us.
> 
> 
> Goodnight CTK.



WTF is a Convo thread


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Night!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is a Convo thread


What you had before was right. CTK why didn't you tell me goodnight too??? 

Bath house convo. It's a sticky in the bath house. You can have an "adult" conversation with us there.

EDIT: Should I get rid of the hearts Neko? I don't think they look good there.

EDIT2:Bath House Convo  Join us Neko!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Well im not "adult" minded.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Well im not "adult" minded.



But we don't only talk about adult stuff. Actually most of the time we talk random stuff about music, games, movies and such. 

Please join us at least once. You'll like it. I promise.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

^ >_<! maybe

Why are the only ppl i talk to on NF now-a-days are male. Since L isnt here


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

> Seventeen what?


17 years old, thus not allowed in the bath house. good night.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^ >_<! maybe
> 
> Why are the only ppl i talk to on NF now-a-days are male. Since L isnt here



There's females in the bath house convo. Akiko and Suzumebachi{I'm quite positive she's female but it could be a trap} are regular female posters there.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> There's females in the bath house convo. Akiko and Suzumebachi{I'm quite positive she's female but it could be a trap} are regular female posters there.



 2! Thats SOOOOO MANY! OMG!  

@ KK why don't you just change your age to 18 in your User CP


----------



## Kiba (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi everyone how my seniors doing ?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> 2! Thats SOOOOO MANY! OMG!


Well there's more i think. They just aren't regulars. 



Neko said:


> @ KK why don't you just change your age to 18 in your User CP


1) Against the rules
2)Smods/Admins can see the edited age and know what it was before
3)He's said he's 17 quite a few times and the Smods/Admins that give access to the bath house check your posting history before you get accepted so if they find one of his posts where he says he's 17 he won't get accepted.
4)He only has about 3 more months to wait.
5)It's morally wrong


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Im the only senior here


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Mah I like talkin to girls ^^

and since Neko and I are the same age i think we understand us perfectly lol xDD

edit; what about me?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> Hi everyone how my seniors doing ?


I'm not a senior. Why won't you say hello to me?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> @ KK why don't you just change your age to 18 in your User CP


what he said, with one small edit





			
				Yellow said:
			
		

> 1) Against the rules
> 2)Smods/Admins can see the edited age and know what it was before
> 3)He's said he's 17 quite a few times and the Smods/Admins that give access to the bath house check your posting history before you get accepted so if they find one of his posts where he says he's 17 he won't get accepted.
> 4)He only has about 3 more months to wait.
> 5)It's morally wrong


my morals are severly warped 
are you plotting to get me b& 


hello Inutaisho even though i'm no senior. they keep telling me to go away, but i keep coming back.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> what he said, with one small editmy morals are severly warped
> are you plotting to get me b&
> 
> 
> hello Inutaisho even though i'm no senior. they keep telling me to go away, but i keep coming back.



Lol. You don't get banned for that, just denied and they may refuse your request to join the bath house for a while once you actually turn 18.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

@ Loki - You weren't here 

@ yellow - Oh i see Well when i first joined i put my age as *blank* then changed it 

@KK - Ooookay


----------



## Kiba (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I'm not a senior. Why won't you say hello to me?



lol sorry about that i meant hows everyone doing i forgot non senoirs come here  to wish i was a senoirs im a lazy poster yellow your post count so pretty


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> 2)Smods/Admins can see the edited age and know what it was before



Ugh, no they can't.  

Besides, the admins are not the F.B.I, they're not going to bother checking all posts, your email profile or whatever the hell before they're satisfied into letting you in.

And Hello.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> lol sorry about that i meant hows everyone doing i forgot non senoirs come here  to wish i was a senoirs im a lazy poster yellow your post count so pretty



Lol. Yeah I post a lot. Thanks and cheer up. 



Hei said:


> Ugh, no they can't.
> 
> Besides, the admins are not the F.B.I, they're not going to bother checking all posts, your email profile or whatever the hell before they're satisfied into letting you in.
> 
> And Hello.



I'm pretty sure they can. Smods/Admins can see edited profiles and edit profiles as well.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. Yeah I post a lot. Thanks and cheer up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they can. Smods/Admins can see edited profiles and edit profiles as well.



I've adminned a VB before, and I don't recall anything that would record previous entries to the profile fields in the database.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Hei said:


> I've adminned a VB before, and I don't recall anything that would record previous entries to the profile fields in the database.



Hmm..really. I'll have to find out more about that then 

This gives me an idea.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Loki - You weren't here



I am now xDDD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

it's not that big of a deal anyway. chances are when i turn 18 i won't even request for access in for a while anyway. 
1. bad memory 
2. i procrastinate 
3. i have no reason to go. other than yellow i don't really talk to anyone that's been said to post there.

hello loki and hei


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello again, Loki.



kamikazi said:


> it's not that big of a deal anyway. chances are when i turn 18 i won't even request for access in for a while anyway.
> 1. bad memory
> 2. i procrastinate
> 3. i have no reason to go. other than yellow i don't really talk to anyone that's been said to post there.
> ...



Okay.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Hmm..really. I'll have to find out more about that then
> 
> This gives me an idea.



I said i changed mine from my real age to 19 and i got accepted to the BH



-=LOki=- said:


> I am now xDDD



But your gonna disappear in like an Hour


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Well yeah hmm.. I like to wach animes xDD


Hi all~


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Well yeah hmm.. I like to wach animes xDD
> 
> 
> Hi all~



I guess what they say is true

Females are way better at multi-tasking than males


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> I said i changed mine from my real age to 19 and i got accepted to the BH



No, You said it was blank when you changed it. 

Meh I'm sleepy now and I gotta go buy some stuff soon so I'll be back in a few hours maybe. Goodnight/Morning or whatver everyone.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

>__>

hmph~

to say it right..i dont like the BH either~


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Yellow said:


> No, You said it was blank when you changed it.
> 
> Meh I'm sleepy now and I gotta go buy some stuff soon so I'll be back in a few hours maybe. Goodnight/Morning or whatver everyone.



I put *blank* in that last post because i didnt want to put down my age in a post you idiot 

Bye


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

btw~ Neko got any new Pyongs


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

morning for me. bye


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Goodnight Yellow.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

and then they say i go..~_~


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm still here, what you wanna talk about?


----------



## Merciless (Jul 16, 2007)

Just hit 1000 posts.....

Now i have the right to be in this thread!!

B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm still here, what you wanna talk about?



@SSJ4; WELCOME 


nah not really i was just wonderin cose Neko said i was not here for long xD

well then see ya ~ Kamikazi


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

SSJ4 said:


> Just hit 1000 posts.....
> 
> Now i have the right to be in this thread!!
> 
> B-E-A-UTIFUL.



Congrats! Now you be 1337.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

SSJ4 said:


> Just hit 1000 posts.....
> 
> Now i have the right to be in this thread!!
> 
> B-E-A-UTIFUL.



Congrats

Ive been in this thread since i had only 400 posts


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

SSJ4 congrats.

see ya Loki. my poor sleeping habits have gotten the best of me and i require rest.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a few more posts to go 
I will stand in heaven become a senior


----------



## Merciless (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 16, 2007)

whats with the right to be in the thread??
whats BH?


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> whats with the right to be in the thread??
> whats BH?



Anyone can come to this thread 

And BH is the Bath House


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

Good morning Kamikazi-san, Hei-kun, Loki-chan.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Good morning, Byakuya.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

good morning byakuya. 
i just attempted to go to sleep, i failed.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i just attempted to go to sleep, i failed.



 happens to me all the time


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

That's okay Kamikazi-san, we all do that sometimes.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Do posts in here count?
EDIT: No


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

i really need to get some better sleep habits. 


			
				that poster above me.....yeah that's the guy said:
			
		

> Do posts in here count?
> EDIT: No


i wish they did.
i have 132 posts in this thread


----------



## carnage (Jul 16, 2007)

lakka lakka


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i really need to get some better sleep habits.
> 
> i wish they did.
> i have 132 posts in this thread



How do you know that?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

i went through the entire thread and counted 


just hover over the envelope thing next to the thread title


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

I Got 19 posts in this Thread  I Pwn.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 359 post in this thread.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 325 posts here


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

I have 4 including this one


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

hm!


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

emm wait Byakuya_sama and Neko_san you two counted those one by one? O_O


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

hover over the envelope next to the thread title it says how many you have


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

I got 501 posts in the GB FC. 

wonder how high my post count would be with posts from blender.  at least over 9000!!!!!!1oneoneeleven


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

lol....
yeah... 
I had like 5000 deleted.. lol


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> I got 501 posts in the GB FC.
> 
> wonder how high my post count would be with posts from blender.  at least over 9000!!!!!!1oneoneeleven


540  oh pwwned PWWWWNEDD


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

oh i got 327 in this thread xDD


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the most rep on this page, oh PWWWWWNT PWWWNT 
and the page before that. And highly possible the page before that.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> oh i got 327 in this thread xDD



You've been posting here before me and i almost have the same...

I really need to post less here


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

I wont lose to you Neko_san


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> I wont lose to you Neko_san



Dont come on for a couple of day and you definitely will


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> oh PWWWWWNT PWWWNT


I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Neko said:


> Dont come on for a couple of day and you definitely will



Well if its you then its ok!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

lol....
who cares who post the most??


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Dheano...well i was just sayin it since i dont have other words xDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol....
> who cares who post the most??



lol....
who cares that you made this post


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

I Got More rep then anybody on this page  still


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Reps right!!1 I forgot there some for ya guyz xDD


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> I Got More rep then anybody on this page  still


Fuck you at least I'm second


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

Fuujin said:


> Fuck you at least I'm second



your always going to be second as long as I Am Around this forums.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

1st and 2th in what? O_o


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolest Avatar, Rep, Posts, Join date, win.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

oh..xDD

you really got a cool avy hahaˇ^^


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> Rep, Posts, Join date


Well you got 3 out of 5 right at least


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Fuujin said:


> Well you got *4* out of 5 right at least



Fixed.

dun evr compare 125x125 ava with 150x150/DramaPrairieDog.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

**


----------



## Namicho (Jul 16, 2007)

Hullo everybody! I'm back! Again. Today's my bday so I'm happy!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nami!


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 16, 2007)

Id Make you 180 rep points happier but I'm out of rep for today.

I had the ability to rep in 15minutes


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hei said:


> Fixed.
> 
> dun evr compare 125x125 ava with 150x150/DramaPrairieDog.



HAHAHAA  


Happy b-day namicho


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy birthday Namicho-chan.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hei said:


> Fixed.
> 
> dun evr compare 125x125 ava with 150x150/DramaPrairieDog.


Dramatic chipmunk is getting old fast, I took this into account.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

happy birthday Namicho


----------



## Namicho (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Starber (Jul 16, 2007)

^ Happy Birthday!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

Our kawaii Namicho-chan is growing up   

!!!1111111


----------



## Namicho (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol!!!11 Yeah, I'm only 15 though..


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Namicho you got to have a drink or two today ... 

15th? Huh the good times are now coming xDD


----------



## Namicho (Jul 16, 2007)

Yay!! I like good times!!! =D


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

You'll like it~ XDD


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

15 and up is utter shit. 

Yay!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

Byaku


----------



## Namicho (Jul 16, 2007)

I feel so young here. T_T How old are you guys anyway?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm 17, though you wouldn't be able to tell from my posts.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm 18 but act 12 on NF. ^_^


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm 17, though you wouldn't be able to tell from my posts.



Hey kamikazi. I've got a little trick to test out. Wait here. Don't move from this thread.

EDIT: Check your reps. Notice anything unusual?

I don't think it worked.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

nothing unusual, what'd you try to do?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 16, 2007)

YOU ARE ALL DEFINITELY REALLY AWESOME!!!!   

I gtg, good night people!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> nothing unusual, what'd you try to do?


I tried to rep you twice by using a secret method. Seems it doesn't work. I'll have to do more research until I get it to work.



Byakuya said:


> YOU ARE ALL DEFINITELY REALLY AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I gtg, good night people!


Aww, thank you. Goodnight Byakuya.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

damn, wish it had worked  


good night Byakuya. you are the awesome one.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> damn, wish it had worked
> 
> 
> good night Byakuya. you are the awesome one.



Lol. That'd be cool if it worked. 

No one here huh.>_>


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 16, 2007)

I am here......aww but you go off...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm still here, i just went back to using invisible 


 > 
  ______


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I am here......aww but you go off...





kamikazi said:


> i'm still here, i just went back to using invisible
> 
> 
> >
> ______



I'm invisible too.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop being Invisible -_-


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

that better


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup 

 i realized that when i first joined and i was a Mega n00b i tried to Neg a Mod XDDD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

for what?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yup
> 
> i realized that when i first joined and i was a Mega n00b i tried to Neg a Mod XDDD



What? Negging a Mod doesn't make you a noob unless you neg one with a haxxed rep or post count. Then you'd be asking for trouble. I've been negged by an Admin before. 

Oh and negging an admin would be dumb since they can remove reps anyways.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

idk she was acting like a *itch Thats how i got a referral


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> idk she was acting like a *itch Thats how i got a referral



Which Mod was it?


And a referral? Do you mean an infraction?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

i would take a guess at who it was but i don't wanna name any names


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Which Mod was it?
> 
> 
> And a referral? Do you mean an infraction?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well when i first joined NF her User was Ms. Mura and now its hello world

And infractions & referrals are the same thing


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Well when i first joined NF her User was Ms. Mura and now its hello world
> 
> And infractions & referrals are the same thing



Oh I've heard of that Mod. She never on though it seems or I've never seen her post. She's like the art forum mod or something.

And no infractions are for doing something bad. Referrals are for someone stating you as the one that told them about Nf when they signed up.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Oh I've heard of that Mod. She never on though it seems or I've never seen her post. She's like the art forum mod or something.
> 
> And no infractions are for doing something bad. Referrals are for someone stating you as the one that told them about Nf when they signed up.



What ever  

Im booooored


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2007)

*Yellow* answer your PM


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Im sorry but *Yellow* is dead


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko pwese get on MSN.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

i too am suffering from boredom. i've been looking up stupid pictures to keep myself entertained.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Yellow* answer your PM


I did. I'll make one now. So many people asked me but I'm a lazy person. 



Neko said:


> Im sorry but *Yellow* is dead



What? When did this happen!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko pwese get on MSN.



...Maybe 


kamikazi said:


> i too am suffering from boredom. i've been looking up stupid pictures to keep myself entertained.



OMG! LOL!   



Yellow said:


> I did. I'll make one now. So many people asked me but I'm a lazy person.
> 
> 
> 
> What? When did this happen!!



When you......Disabled your rep...yea thats it


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

@Kamikazi:



Neko said:


> When you......Disabled your rep...yea thats it


Lol. Wut?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> ...Maybe
> 
> 
> OMG! LOL!
> ...



We don't get to talk nearly enough Neko!


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> @Kamikazi:
> 
> 
> Lol. Wut?



Poor Yellow it must be tough being a Zombie  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We don't get to talk nearly enough Neko!


Okay Neko will appear on MSN


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _reminded me of you guys_ 




 jk


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Poor Yellow it must be tough being a Zombie


Fixed it. I'm not a zombie anymore.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

@ KK -  @ Amish & cat

@ Yellow -  its a miracle


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ KK -  @ Amish & cat
> 
> @ Yellow -  its a miracle


OMG.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

lol you people and your small reps.

well i should be getting some sleep. gotta get up tomorrow and get me hair cut. good night everyone.

and yellow, seto started the matches


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> lol you people and your small reps.
> 
> well i should be getting some sleep. gotta get up tomorrow and get me hair cut. good night everyone.
> 
> and yellow, seto started the matches



Don't mock my reps. 


I'll go check out the matches now.

Goodnight kamikazi.


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

good morning xDD


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Morning Loki.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

The usual, Loki. 

You? 

EDIT: Timewarp.


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

huh Oi~ Hei...wasup?


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a few more posts to go...


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

lol Hei you where aware what I was about to post xD?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Ohayou!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

@ Loki: Timewarp. 

@ Fuujin: 

@ Neko: Hello.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

WTF damn time warps <_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

They confuse me @_@

EDIT: WTF This post warped over Hei's post


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

I think they're cool. 

EDIT: NEKO U DUBL POSTOR!!11


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

OHAYOOO NEKO _SAAN  

Anywayz we have 40°C and its damn hot and im going... swimmin in the pool!!!!!!!!!!111    YA-HAA 

caya later


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha, alright. Later Loki.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 17, 2007)

Hulloii babehs.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello Ino Pig.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 17, 2007)

How be Hei?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Good, how be you?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Ino_Pig


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko do you ever sleep?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko do you ever sleep?



yea like once a week or so


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

what do you do all night?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> what do you do all night?



Hmm watch TV, go on the internet, eat, Kill, you know things like that


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 17, 2007)

lol












<-----


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmm watch TV, go on the internet, eat, Kill, you know things like that



dun kill me!1111 

EDIT: MOAR TIMEWARP


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmm watch TV, go on the internet, eat, Kill, you know things like that



But don't you miss the sunlight, don't you miss going outside?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Hei said:


> dun kill me!1111
> 
> EDIT: MOAR TIMEWARP







Havoc said:


> But don't you miss the sunlight, don't you miss going outside?





The Sun....It burns....:seto


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

At 1000 posts I think I'm gonna take a break to re-evaluate my life, lol.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

^ Good Luck with that


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

First step is going to be kicking your ass.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc, I have a question for you:

Will I make 1337 posts today?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Easily.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc is so mean 

I hate you


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Neko, it's the lack of sleep. ;_;


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Easily.







Neko said:


> Havoc is so mean
> 
> I hate you



Topic Review says something different:


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I'm sorry Neko, it's the lack of sleep. ;_;



Your not a Vampire High Night sustainer like me you should go to sleep

Edit: Dont get slapped Hei


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Your not a Vampire High Night sustainer like me you should go to sleep
> 
> Edit: *Dont get slapped Hei *



I'm the mean one?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> *I'm the mean one*



fixed

Im glad you realized what your are


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm nice compared to you Neko


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Edit: Dont get slapped Hei



 **


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't take that Hei, I got your back.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I'm *evil* compared to you Neko



fixed 

You really need to work on your posts :amazed 

I'm Very Nice in fact you can say im an "Angel"



Havoc said:


> Don't take that Hei, I got your back.


And your are.........?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> fixed
> 
> You really need to work on your posts :amazed
> 
> I'm Very Nice in fact you can say im an "Angel"



angel 

pff yea right!



Neko said:


> And your are.........?



Havoc, the baddest motha fucka alive.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Don't take that Hei, I got your back.



 **


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc said:


> angel
> 
> pff yea right!
> 
> ...



I am an Angel 

 Profanity is not nice Mr. Nobody


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

You live in my shadow Neko, and you always will.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

*cough*BS*cough*

Edit: OMG thats sooo Mean havoc neged me


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

You know it's true.

But if your good I might let you ride m coat tails to the top.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Leave me alone 

You've neged me now don't talk to me


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

I've never negged you.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Liar


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm, I don't remember negging you at least 

I'm pretty sure that wasn't me, because I just repped you.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol, did you see my rep msg?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> >_< Then who was it
> 
> Edit: I am not a cry baby >_<!





Whatever you say


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Nah Im just playing nobody negged me. I was trying to get someone to rep me because of it and it worked 

Editing things are fun


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 17, 2007)

Good morning Hei-kun.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 17, 2007)

Now I am gonna neg you...


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

what ever you say Havoc >_>


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Good morning Hei-kun.



Hello Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 17, 2007)

Hei-kun, you're pretty cool.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 17, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Hei-kun, you're pretty cool.



Why thankyou, Byakuya.


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 17, 2007)

Havoc, rep me with some loli or something.
I won't report you I promise.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 17, 2007)

lol...
Sneiors... havent been here in a while... or have I?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 17, 2007)

Royal Paladine has returned !?


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> Sneiors... havent been here in a while... or have I?



Well you posted here yesterday  

It seems the GB fc has seduced you


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 17, 2007)

GB = Legend... yes it has...


----------



## Merciless (Jul 17, 2007)

ive been waiting over 26 hours for my senior membership...

It's just not fair....*sob*..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Liar




*looks at your incoming rep*

photoshopped?


----------



## Merciless (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *looks at your incoming rep*
> 
> photoshopped?



Kira!!...

Give me my senior bump... pweaze.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~-chan  

Why did you reject my senior request earlier this month


----------



## Merciless (Jul 17, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> ~Kira Yamato~-chan
> 
> Why did you reject my senior request earlier this month



Jebus... you got 3000+ posts and still not a senior?^^

EDIT: you have been registered less then 6 months...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

*goes through all the BH and senior membership applications*



Byakuya said:


> ~Kira Yamato~-chan
> 
> Why did you reject my senior request earlier this month


Because you joined in March of this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *goes through all the BH and senior membership applications*




 there must be alot of them eh?


----------



## Merciless (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *goes through all the BH and senior membership applications*



Cheers.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 17, 2007)

lol.....
Byakuya knows it already...

if you look through this thread, we explained over 4000 time to him the rulez...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> there must be alot of them eh?



If you combine the BH, senior memberships and the trading post applications then yes, there are quite a few applicants


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

Well Kira you know I felt sad for ya when you went to the dark side  More work and less play


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello everyone.  What's up?


----------



## Starber (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *goes through all the BH and senior membership applications*



 **


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Rotc girl. the sky. wht's up with u?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2007)

Kira, You declined my BH application? Was was the reason for that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> Kira, You declined my BH application? Was was the reason for that?



Because the BH is for members 18+


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 17, 2007)

Eh, not much.  Just chillin and thinkin.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 17, 2007)

Sweet, I can post here now


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2007)

you could before too...


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

O rly? O_o

anyhow im back after 9 hours of pure swimm and sun lol xDD


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 17, 2007)

wow! did u have a good time?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2007)

YA         RLY!


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

hell i did...my gf was there ^^

and now were goin out c ya~ 

xD


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 17, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> you could before too...


Yes but not as one of you, I am no longer the non-senior noob you once new


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2007)

thats a good start on not being a noob, and you changed avatar too. If oyu jsut get a Cool sig your good too goo


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 17, 2007)

The sig don't change till I get my namechange


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

Oi~ Sup anyone here?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Oi~ Sup anyone here?


No, no ones here.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 17, 2007)

Hm.


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

ahh Yellow and Byakuya...I know some1 whould come xDD


wasup?


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

hehe i see...meh im wachin some OVA's and stuff~


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm playing mah pokemon game. Lol, yeah I like pokemon.

I finally decided to get pokemon diamond. I've played every pokemon game since first generation but I wasn't going to get the new pokemon game cause they keep getting worse. 

Meh I just started but I hope it won't suck as much as the third generation pokemon games.


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2007)

I see you like pokemon...^^

I was one of my 1st and best animes too xDD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

Me too.^^i finally got my Nintendo USB so i am about to have my first battle....although it is with the NF Elite 4 Champ....


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *looks at your incoming rep*
> 
> photoshopped?



MS Paint


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Alacazar. You didnt know there was an Elite 4 and champ/Gyms?



Yes I know about the elite in the game but you said Nf elite four, so I thought you were talking about someone on Nf.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

^he is, check the gaming section


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ^he is, check the gaming section



So wait, there's an Nf elite four champion?

Can you show me who he's talking about cause I'm confused.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

i don't go in the gaming section. i just know they have gym leaders and an elite 4. i tried to find links, but that place is like a maze to me. :S


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i don't go in the gaming section. i just know they have gym leaders and an elite 4. i tried to find links, but that place is like a maze to me. :S





I saw it now but I'm still not sure. Is Alacazar his name on Nf or in the game? 


Meh you know what forget it. I just keep getting more confused.>_>


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

haha his name on NF is Alacazar..there are Gyms in NF and just recently they opened an Elite 4.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> haha his name on NF is Alacazar..there are Gyms in NF and just recently they opened an Elite 4.



Ok. I didn't know that. I hardly go to the gaming section so I don't know these things. Now I understand what you were saying.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello people


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yondaime is dead



Lol. That's been in my sig since I registered. It's the only part of my sig I've never changed.

Oh and Yondaime is alive. You'll see.


----------



## Neko (Jul 17, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. That's been in my sig since I registered. It's the only part of my sig I've never changed.
> 
> Oh and Yondaime is alive. You'll see.



What are u talking about i never said that <_<

@ Inu: im sry i have no idea -_- maybe yellow Knows


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

Link to voting thread

Vote for slimscane!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

^^already have 

@Kamikazi...cant see it.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Link to voting thread
> 
> Vote for slimscane!



But Neji's actually helped me before and well Slimscane is funny but he's never helped me when I was in need. 

Eh I won't vote.T_T


@KamikaziMG You really think I'm sexy.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 17, 2007)

> @Kamikazi...cant see it.


guess you're not sexy then 



> @KamikaziMG You really think I'm sexy.


that's what the message said so yes


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Oi~ 

I know im smexy you dont have to tell me kamikazi xD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

lol......>_>


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

erm...>__<


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

erm....?


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Neko always has the best avy and sig XDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

thnx i didnt like the sig so i removed it i have to find a better one


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

huh i got the same stuff since...i dont know when xD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

well i saw ur request in the Request section so im guessing once its done u will change


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

you guess right ^^


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Oi Hei~

Neko why dont you do requests, i see youre skilled with PHhotoshop


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

No id get irritated


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

hehe..its fine with me


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

Okie dokie 

 when did u get over 10,000 rep Loki?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

hey everybody!! 

Awesome sig Neko. Nice avy Hei. I wish i had photoshop skills


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

OMFG ITS THE MISSING ~L 

And thnx  i dont have photoshop skills im only good at renders


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

L!!! :amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG you guys are awesome!!  

yes, I'm back biotches!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> OMG *Neko is so* awesome!!
> 
> yes, I'm back biotches!!



fixed 

 Welcomez bak


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> OMG *Neko is not so awesome as Hei is*!!
> 
> yes, I'm back biotches!!



Fixed for great justice.

Welcome back.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> fixed
> 
> Welcomez bak


LOL...I won't disagree!! 

Is that girl in your sig from some anime or it's just a random art?


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> LOL...I won't disagree!!
> 
> Is that girl in your sig from some anime or it's just a random art?



Oh shes from an Anime called Ikki Tousen her name is Kan-u Unchou

The anime is awesome  Its a fighting action Anime with some ecchi added


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Oh shes from an Anime called Ikki Tousen her name is Kan-u Unchou
> 
> The anime is awesome  Its a fighting action Anime with some ecchi added



LOL...ecchi eh?  I can tell from that pic.... I've never watched ecchi before. I only watch/follow shonen material. :amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> LOL...ecchi eh?  I can tell from that pic.... I've never watched ecchi before. I only watch/follow shonen material. :amazed



Lol its sorta practical ecchi like when they fight alot of times their clothes get ripped, which should happen the way they fight unlike other anime where they could get zapped by laser high powered beams and their clothes stay the same


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oyer @ L
since you have less than 1000 post i think its well open to all the senior thread.
Nice pic in your signature:earning your keep.XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Why are *You* everywhere today?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

The only thing that I need to become a senior member is to wait until I have
the six moths membership.


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

@ totitos All the way in December


----------



## Kiba (Jul 18, 2007)

Yellow said:


> lol       thread





lol i read that but i still dont understand it someone explain it to me my simple mind


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

Totitos said:


> The only thing that I need to become a senior member is to wait until I have
> the six moths membership.



That'll be long. Nice job on the 1k posts in a month though.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 18, 2007)

@TotitosMG your sig is real good!If football(my side of the world calls it football) was like that..........
Gernany, Brazil and Argentina,The stadium would be full of guys only.XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

@Hei
When I am determined to do something,I do it with succesful and fast.

@AmitG
Only if that happen XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> lol i read that but i still dont understand it someone explain it to me my simple mind



Okay...here 



> Select a manga that you love and that you feel deserves more attention. Choose a manga that could and should reach a larger fanbase than it currently has.



Basically thats the goal, to expand the fan base and loving of a certain manga


----------



## Kiba (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Okay...here
> 
> 
> 
> Basically thats the goal, to expand the fan base and loving of a certain manga




oh ok now i get it  *hits himself on the head *thx neko reps


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Okie dokie
> 
> when did u get over 10,000 rep Loki?



I dont know O_o

how can you tell?


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> I dont know O_o
> 
> how can you tell?



Its say your an Honorable Bastion of Truth and you can only be that when you pass 10,00o rep


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

o rly? 

Where can you c that neko?^^


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> o rly?
> 
> Where can you c that neko?^^



 are u serious wow

Just hover your mouse icon over your rep bar and it should say what your are


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

wow neko you got more than 10k reps too xDDD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Lol its sorta practical ecchi like when they fight alot of times their clothes get ripped, which should happen the way they fight unlike other anime where they could get zapped by laser high powered beams and their clothes stay the same


LOL...now if only the itachi and sasuke fight will go down this road.... kubo please make this happen...



AmitG1984 said:


> Oyer @ L
> since you have less than 1000 post i think its well open to all the senior thread.
> Nice pic in your signature:earning your keep.XD


 What's well open? And thanks for the compliment. Kitties are <333


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Oi~~L_chan~ O_o Were where 'ya?


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> wow neko you got more than 10k reps too xDDD



lol your late Loki -_- your like 10 pages late


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ is back 

i now have a reason to come to this thread


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ~L~ is back
> 
> i now have a reason to come to this thread



Im not good enough


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> lol your late Loki -_- your like 10 pages late



I wont lose to you  

*reps*

damn I cant rep you all gota wait 24 h >__<


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Oi~~L_chan~ O_o Were where 'ya?


I was re-playing ff10....



kamikazi said:


> ~L~ is back
> 
> i now have a reason to come to this thread


 kamikazi!! ( kamikazi and *censored censored* him) 



I feel so loved!!


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

dammit you guys why doesn't anyone rep me >__< 

yeah, Neko. But it's okay, I like both ~L~ and my future name.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I was re-playing ff10....
> 
> 
> kamikazi!! ( kamikazi and *censored censored* him)
> ...








> Im not good enough


silly Neko of course you aren't


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

I got 10200, u?

oh and i did rep you neko...it was just a page or two back xD

I wanted to rep Kamikazi and L ^^


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> silly Neko of course you're aren't



awwww thnx reps for everyone except KK 



-=LOki=- said:


> I got 10200, u?
> 
> oh and i did rep you neko...it was just a page or two back xD
> 
> I wanted to rep Kamikazi and L ^^



14042 

And its nice of you to rep KamiKazi L


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Loki is that so?  I'll be expecting it then...

Neko, where's mine?


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Oh Loki is that so?  I'll be expecting it then...
> 
> Neko, where's mine?



Go to your User Cp and check


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

it's the thought that counts Loki. i'll be expecting the rep later

Neko there's something wrong with your post, they don't seem to be appearing. something about an ignore list.

 i can't rep anyone cause of the 24 hr. limit
how can i be out already?


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it's the thought that counts Loki. i'll be expecting the rep later
> 
> Neko there's something wrong with your post, they don't seem to be appearing. something about an ignore list.
> 
> ...



Really? I guess you wont be able to see this then

-KK You are a worthless piece of nothingness and you deserve to be tarted and feathered  and neged everyday  -


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah im just playin or am i?


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm i remember when kira gave me a rep O_o like +2k rep


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> hmm i remember when kira gave me a rep O_o like +2k rep



Me too i was like OMFG :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2007)

O__________________________O


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> O__________________________O



OMFG its my Fav NF'er Kira:amazed 

Hi Kira-san


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Really? I guess you wont be able to see this then
> 
> -KK You are a worthless piece of nothingness and you deserve to be tarted and feathered  and neged everyday  -
> 
> ...


 ouch

Kira's never repped me. must be a cat fan 

quonina's the only mod that ever repped me


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

lol Kiras here ^^

We were seen *waa*

xD

Hmm i think i'll make me a sonic sig agein..for kira XDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ouch
> 
> Kira's never repped me. must be a cat fan
> 
> quonina's the only mod that ever repped me



Actually its was because of my Siggy which wasnt a Neko so Udesai!


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

I love it when neko talks jap xD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

i said that because i use dogs for my sig/ava and have never been repped by kira. 



> I love it when neko talks jap xD


i hate it when neko talks.....at all 

  
 
  ​


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

I lofe youre sig avy Kamikazi


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2007)

then why have you never repped me? D:

If you rep me 6 different mods repped me... I Think it was xD


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

lol Uzu with the Hamster avy...PURE WIN HAHAH xDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

@ Kira
So can i come visit you in Florida?

@ KK Well i was j/k and since i see your serious you can go


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks Loki. at least someone appreciates them KIRA 

jk, i'm gonna go make some really good post now 

Neko i don't know what's going on, theres that ignore list thing again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Kira
> So can i come visit you in Florida?



Sure, anytime


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Sure, anytime



 I'll see what i can do for August


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> I'll see what i can do for August



What are the odds that it happens to be during the month of my birthday xDD


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Huh Nekos goin to Florida O_O..I hope you two make some pics and lemme see them


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

Omg someone tried to rep me but negged me. 



'ello.


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

heeh..it happenes, or it was a joke and he really neged ya' xD


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd get negged for an orly?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2007)

Hei said:


> Omg someone tried to rep me but negged me.
> 
> 
> 
> 'ello.



Since he/she didn't leave their name, it might have been on purpose.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *emanresu*  	11:49, 18th Jul 2007  	nice post - pics  	 [Edit]


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Hei said:


> I'd get negged for an orly?!



never that pure win post


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What are the odds that it happens to be during the month of my birthday xDD



Cool 

Sooooo how old do u turn this year


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 18, 2007)

Just thought I'd pop by and say Hulloooiiii. <333


Kira...


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello Ino_Pig.


Ino....


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 18, 2007)

XDD

Why hullo thur Yellow. DD


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2007)

When did this thread degrade into a pit of spam?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Cool
> 
> Sooooo how old do u turn this year



All I can say is that I'm already old enough to drink  



Ino_Pig said:


> Just thought I'd pop by and say Hulloooiiii. <333
> 
> 
> Kira...



I'm assuming you're referring to my current theme?  


martryn said:


> When did this thread degrade into a pit of spam?



Sadly....=/


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

Smexy Ino_Pig said:
			
		

> XDD
> 
> Why hullo thur Yellow. DD


How are you today?


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

Oi~ Yellow/Ino_pig wasup?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Loki.

Nothing much. Just training mah pokemon and looking for something to talk about.

Will you talk with me?


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

sure...im not speepy yet ^^


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

So watcha doing Loki?


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

nah noffin much..chatin with a friend how much naruto in all sucks ...hes a real critic...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2007)

Seniors.... and non-seniros 

hi


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

h.e.l.l.o peoplez


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Dheano you came lol...Oi Kamikazi...i'd really like to chat with ya guyz but when im tired...well lest just say my english gets bad..>_<

i think thats it for me today, caya


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)

cookies


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> nah noffin much..chatin with a friend how much naruto in all sucks ...hes a real critic...


Lol.



			
				Royal Paladine said:
			
		

> Seniors.... and non-seniros
> 
> hi


Hey Royal. Is something wrong?


kamikazi said:


> h.e.l.l.o peoplez


hello Kamikazi.=D



-=LOki=- said:


> OMG Dheano you came lol...Oi Kamikazi...i'd really like to chat with ya guyz but when im tired...well lest just say my english gets bad..>_<
> 
> i think thats it for me today, caya


Don't leave yet. 



jacob-kun said:


> cookies


Lol. You have a long way to becoming a senior.>_<


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2007)

hi and By Loki 



> Hey Royal. Is something wrong?



why dya say that?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> hi and By Loki
> 
> 
> 
> why dya say that?



I don't know. Cause of the smilie you used. nvm.

So what's up?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2007)

not much.. came back from work and Im tired...
youself?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm just playing this pokemon game I just got and drinking mah soda.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice i just saw Harry Potter: And the Order of the Phoenix.....also on Friday i am going to the Harry Potter Release Party


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

Wast it good?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes my favorite of the movies!

@Yellow..do you want to join a Rookie NF pokemon tourny? Winner gets a Legit, Shiney, female Riolu.


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> All I can say is that I'm already old enough to drink



Okee  



martryn said:


> When did this thread degrade into a pit of spam?



Of course it hasnt



Hullo pplz


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

Neko your sig is hot.


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't ask "if", I asked "when".


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 18, 2007)

^it was spam filled when i started posting here. i assumed it was always like that 

totitos how the fuck did you join in june and get 1000 posts?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehehe.I have free time! XD


----------



## martryn (Jul 18, 2007)

> ^it was spam filled when i started posting here. i assumed it was always like that



Of course, but now it's a convo thread.



> totitos how the fuck did you join in june and get 1000 posts?



Cheating!


----------



## Neko (Jul 18, 2007)

martryn said:


> I didn't ask "if", I asked "when".



Its been this way since page 5 



Totitos said:


> Neko your sig is hot.



 

@ KK : 
OMFG Your Avy/Sigy is Awesome  Big Nekos


----------



## Totitos (Jul 18, 2007)

No shit! I got my post count without cheating.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmm how do you cheat?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

Bia masturbating my posts and steroids.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> Of course, but now it's a convo thread.


the irony is i've told many new members not to turn threads into convo threads and now i participate in one. guess i'm somewhat of a hypocrite. >_>

 i remember you from way back when i first joined, then you just disappeared. 


 @Neko i was long due for a change in my ava/sig. glad you like and thanks.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

I wonder if they'd ever trash this thread

i highly doubt it but its not impossible. Maybe they'd lock it


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Yes my favorite of the movies!
> 
> @Yellow..do you want to join a Rookie NF pokemon tourny? Winner gets a Legit, Shiney, female Riolu.


Naw. I'm too weak to win a battle right now. Wait until I get my 190+ LV 100 from Ruby to Diamond. 

Or at least until I get a little farther into the game.:3



kamikazi said:


> ^it was spam filled when i started posting here. i assumed it was always like that
> 
> totitos how the fuck did you join in june and get 1000 posts?


Your sig. It's a big ass cat. Why???


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

> i remember you from way back when i first joined, then you just disappeared.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol @ conversation


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey gotta go,good night.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> I wonder if they'd ever trash this thread
> 
> i highly doubt it but its not impossible. Maybe they'd lock it



Posts don't count in this section and the only part of this thread that has any real relevance is the first post. And even if this place gets extremely spammy, I'd rather ban some members than lock this thread


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Posts don't count in this section and the only part of this thread that has any real relevance is the first post. And even if this place gets extremely spammy, I'd rather ban some members than lock this thread



Lol. What?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> I know you are, but what am I?


puppykamikaze ring any bells? i'm not surprised, i was nothing special in my super n00b days. 


> Your sig. It's a big ass cat. Why???


i needed a change and i have a shit load of wild cat pics. i decided to use one. i gotta stick to the animal theme and this time it was cats. i'm sorry 




night totitos



> Lol. What?


lol we all gonna get b&


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Posts don't count in this section and the only part of this thread that has any real relevance is the first post. And even if this place gets extremely spammy, I'd rather ban some members than lock this thread



I see:amazed 

Well i hope i dont get banned I dont spam like that anyways 

I think


WTH  and that quote is right "that looks nothing like me"


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

I liked the dog theme better Kamikazi.T_T

gtg I might be back in an hour or so.>_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> WTH  and that quote is right "that looks nothing like me"


 i googled falcon punch to make a stupid response in a thread with this pic and saw that one. 
 again



> I liked the dog theme better Kamikazi.T_T
> 
> gtg I might be back in an hour or so.>_>


but i had that dog one for a while and felt the need for change 
i'm gonna keep this one for a while then i'll see what i do from there. the dogs will most likely be back sooner or later.

why the hell is everyone leaving? is this around the time the forum dies?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

^ Yup this is about the time its dies but it will pick back up in 2-4 Hours. 

im plotting to get the 12,000 post


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyone leaving?  I'm still here, you bastards.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

you're using invisible so there was no way for me to know. 

though i can't talk as i use it also.



didn't this reach 11000 like a week ago?  this thread certainly is active.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

> you're using invisible so there was no way for me to know.



What is this invisibility you speak of?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> didn't this reach 11000 like a week ago?  this thread certainly is active.



Yup and its all thnx to me  


 j/k Its actually mostly because of the non-seniors that this thread is so active


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^i can guarantee you won't get the 12000th post 


> What is this invisibility you speak of?


every once in a while, a member will reach a level of such win that members are no longer granted permission to see when said user is online as they will be stalked by lower level members in an attempt to mimic the user's posting style. this state has been dubbed invisible.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2007)

Only losers use invisible.

As if anyone really cares if they're on or not.

Pretentious pricks.


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 19, 2007)

YOU ALL NOOBS. ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> YOU ALL NOOBS. ALL OF YOU.



Yea im a Noob


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not a noob.  I'm an anti-noob.  Not many people are less noob than I.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

^ I highly doubt that


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

> ^ I highly doubt that



I will cut you!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> YOU ALL NOOBS. ALL OF YOU.


i disagree


----------



## Haku (Jul 19, 2007)

Im back from a month of pain!


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back Haku


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello to anyone who cares.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> im plotting to get the 12,000 post





kamikazi said:


> ^i can guarantee you won't get the 12000th post


In your thread stealing your 12000th post.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

12000k is mine Yellow you time warping asshole 

wtf i win again 

wth are you people doing? 

welcome back Haku. where you been?

hello zaxxon.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

12,000 is Mine  Hi Zaxxon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 12000k is mine
> 
> welcome back Haku. where you been?
> 
> hello zaxxon.



hey, how much rep you got?, just wondering.


----------



## Haku (Jul 19, 2007)

I fell off a roof of my friend house and broke both my legs and fracture 2 of my ribs!!! >___O so i been in the hosptil!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

I win.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

I win 



Haku said:


> I fell off a roof of my friend house and broke both my legs and fracture 2 of my ribs!!! >___O so i been in the hosptil!




OMG im glad your ok


----------



## Haku (Jul 19, 2007)

i got 12,227 rep if anyone cares!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Haku said:


> i got 12,227 rep if anyone cares!



I see your 12,227 and raise you 34,394.   


own'd.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

My rep = low


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> I fell off a roof of my friend house and broke both my legs and fracture 2 of my ribs!!! >___O so i been in the hosptil!


ouch. glad you're ok.


> hey, how much rep you got?


23194 points, so close to luminary.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Haku said:


> i got 12,227 rep if anyone cares!



I don't have 12,227 rep. 


Neko you actually got the 12000th post.>_<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 23194 points, so close to luminary.



you know....I think I'm gonna help ya. 


FOR THE RECORD.......34,394!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I don't have 12,227 rep.
> 
> 
> Neko you actually got the 12000th post.>_<



Yup 10,000th, 11,000th and now 12,000th 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> you know....I think I'm gonna help ya.



I need help I only have 14,000


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> you know....I think I'm gonna help ya.


thanks, all help is appreciated. 


> Neko you actually got the 12000th post.>_<


don't know what you guys did to steal that from me. i'm assuming time warping and post deletion was involved. cheaters


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> thanks, all help is appreciated.
> don't know what you guys did to steal that from me. i'm assuming time warping and post deletion was involved. cheaters


 i thought i had 12,000th then its said i had 12,001 then i was gonna edit it and it said i had 12,000


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> i thought i had 12,000th then its said i had 12,001 then i was gonna edit it and it said i had 12,000



raped repped ya.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> thanks, all help is appreciated.
> don't know what you guys did to steal that from me. i'm assuming time warping and post deletion was involved. cheaters


Lol. I got 12001 then it timewarped to 12000 and then Neko was at 12000.>_<



Neko said:


> i thought i had 12,000th then its said i had 12,001 then i was gonna edit it and it said i had 12,000


I got 12001 first then 12000 then.....>_____<


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

hello everybody!! 

Damn I miss the post mark again!! Drats. :can

Are we still comparing rep?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

~L~ said:


> hello everybody!!
> 
> Damn I miss the post mark again!! Drats. :kick
> 
> Are we still comparing rep?



sure......but I don't think you'll beat me.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Zaxxon
 

@ L
Comparison = Fail thnx to Zaxxon 

@Yellow 
 WTF


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

hello ~L~. they stole the 12000th post from me through some strange magic  then zaxxon came and made my rep seem inferior. 

just noticed i reached jounin


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> sure......but I don't think you'll beat me.


 wait....Zaxxon honey did i tell you you're one of my fav NF-ers? 


Neko said:


> @ L
> Comparison = Fail thnx to Zaxxon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Zaxxon
> 
> 
> @ L
> Comparison = Fail thnx to Zaxxon



hey, can I help it if people like me? 


EDIT: fa real, ~L~?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Zaxxon



*steals Avy*


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Im a noob  

And ppl hate me 

*Edit: *Crap time warp!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Zaxxon
> 
> 
> 
> *steals Avy*



actually........to tell you the truth I was a really hated n00b.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

~L~ said:


> lol...your avy makes me want to believe everything you say....



Thats why i stole it 

*steals KKs Avi*

EDIT: DAMN It warped again


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> hey, can I help it if people like me?
> 
> 
> EDIT: fa real, ~L~?



lol...your avy makes me want to believe everything you say....


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Thats why i stole it
> 
> *steals KKs Avi*
> 
> EDIT: DAMN It warped again



HOW DARE YOU STEAL A REMINDER OF MY PERM-BANNED E-DAD FROM ME!!!  


oh well......*changes ava*


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> HOW DARE YOU STEAL A REMINDER OF MY PERM-BANNED E-DAD FROM ME!!!
> 
> 
> oh well......*changes ava*



....


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

first the post now the ava 

damn, it looks better larger


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Good morning ^^


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> ....



I have like four of them that I switch off from.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> first the post now the ava
> 
> damn, it looks better larger



 enlarged and border added


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

at time warp.



@kamikazi
you're no longer a puppy, you're now a ferocious tiger!!  but kitties are <333


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

*changes ava again outta boredom*  


opinions?


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko never sleeps >__<


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Why is Neko using kamikazi's avy?  This is confusing.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Zaxxon Awesome
*steals*

@ Loki
Yup 

@ L
Im on a Avy stealing and editing frenzie


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Zaxxon Awesome
> *steals*



lol.....I steal stuff all the time.....but I never thought ppl would steal mine!!! xDDDD


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

nice avy kamikazi and neko...but whos got the original?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> @kamikazi
> you're no longer a puppy, you're now a ferocious tiger!!  but kitties are <333


 it was time for a change


> enlarged and border added


 *negs*


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ loki
My Avi is obviously the original



~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol.....I steal stuff all the time.....but I never thought ppl would steal mine!!! xDDDD



 You just got robbed 

@KK
I change it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ loki
> My Avi is obviously the original
> 
> 
> ...



lul.......fuck you. xDDDDDD


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

~L~ said:


> hello everybody!!
> 
> Damn I miss the post mark again!! Drats. :can
> 
> Are we still comparing rep?


Lol. We have the lowest rep here. 


kamikazi said:


> hello ~L~. they stole the 12000th post from me through some strange magic  then zaxxon came and made my rep seem inferior.
> 
> just noticed i reached jounin


I'm an Elite Jounin.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko i thought you were zaxxon

@*loki* Neko's stealing avas


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

@Yellow
...

well, there's always the 13000th post to look forward too.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lul.......fuck you. xDDDDDD



 



kamikazi said:


> Neko i thought you were zaxxon
> 
> @*loki* Neko's stealing avas



Whos stealing Avas?


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Hehe..i see xDD

Whys that L?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

These posts are confusing


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Whos stealing Avas?



OMG YOu stoled mah avy or are you the real me and I stole your avy!!?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> These posts are confusing



lol.....again.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow said:


> OMG YOu stoled mah avy or are you the real me and I stole your avy!!?



You stole my Avy removed the border and decreased the size  



~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol.....again.



Damn >_< u changed again


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Hehe..i see xDD
> 
> Whys that L?


Why's what?

 This is seriously getting confusing....

I shall stick by my avy.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ L

It really is 

how'd we reach 12,053? O_O


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol.....again.


Your sig beats any avy you could possibly have. I fucking love that kirby. 



Neko said:


> You stole my Avy removed the border and decreased the size


Yes.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

~L~ said:


> @Yellow
> ...
> 
> well, there's always the 13000th post to look forward too.





~L~ said:


> Why's what?
> 
> This is seriously getting confusing....
> 
> I shall stick by my avy.



Thats what L


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Damn >_< u changed again






lol....I'm going to bed.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

@Loki
 i still don't understand...i'm slow everyday today. You mean why i'm crying to yellow? that's cause we have the lowest rep  if it's about the 13000 post, well i just want it for fun... if its about being confuse...i still am...


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Loki

Your next

*steas avi & edits it*

@ Zaxxon

Good Night


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

i dun know what's going on 

night zaxxon


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Goodnight ~Zaxxon~ Love your sig.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ martryn

Nooooo~


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

> I see your 12,227 and raise you 34,394.
> 
> 
> own'd.



I like this game.  Shall I contribute?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Night zaxxon!! Imma steal your O RLY? pic now!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

martryn said:


> I like this game.  Shall I contribute?



naw.....you won.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

martryn if you contribute all our reps will be put to shame....although i am curious


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 19, 2007)

and you've been here a lot longer, dude.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

**


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko stop time warping 

~L~ i'll rep you when possible.....for the kitty pic in your sig


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Noez neko dont!!!! >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Noez neko dont!!!! >_<



Already did i changed the colors 

@ KK
its not my fault


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Kamikazi stop being invisible.  



Edit: lol...nice neko.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

wow looks good on ya O_O

nooo what am i sayin? >___<


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Kamikazi stop being invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: lol...nice neko.



 

I would steal your but Sasuke for me is a no no

And if thats not Sasuke...still a nono cuz he looks like him



-=LOki=- said:


> wow looks good on ya O_O
> 
> nooo what am i sayin? >___<


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> Kamikazi stop being invisible.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Neko stop time warping
> 
> ~L~ i'll rep you when possible.....for the kitty pic in your sig


But of course...



Neko said:


> I would steal your but Sasuke for me is a no no
> 
> And if thats not Sasuke...still a nono cuz he looks like him


that's not sasuke...that's baby L!!  Nothing against sasuke of course.  yes, i'm a fan. :3


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

Those are some large breastesses.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

This thread got crazy im gonna stop stealing  for now

I might be off for a while


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

oh bye neko....

well, i've gotta go too for now. see ya laters!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

meh too...got a new bed *happy* xDD


----------



## Homura (Jul 19, 2007)

A repping party and I wasn't here!?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> Those are some large breastesses.





how much rep do you have karin? i may be tempted to add my measly 60 points to it.

my rep power sucks


----------



## Homura (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> how much rep do you have karin? i may be tempted to add my measly 60 points to it.
> 
> my rep power sucks



Like...*coughs* 6203

I feel small...


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

'ello.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Karin said:


> Like...*coughs* 6203
> 
> I feel small...


that's not bad considering your join date. 

you could easily get more rep anyway.



hello hei


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Kami's a jounin. 

1337 posts.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 19, 2007)

allow me to laugh at your punny reppower   lol, I feel so Infernior in this thread...


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> allow me to laugh at your punny reppower   lol, I feel so Infernior in this thread...



 **


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

a jounin for now, watch a thread will get trashed and i'll drop back down 

shut up uzumaki*was gonna neg but it'd have no effect*. if you're not guardian of the faith or lower you don't belong here  damn seniors with their triple digit rep powers


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 19, 2007)

Elite Jounin lol, pwned


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> how much rep do you have karin? i may be tempted to add my measly 60 points to it.
> 
> my rep power sucks


You rep more than 60. 



kamikazi said:


> if you're not guardian of the faith or lower you don't belong here  damn seniors with their triple digit rep powers



Lol.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2007)

> damn seniors with their triple digit rep powers



God damn senior members with their triple digit rep altering power, high post count, and early join dates!  Fuck them all!  It's not like they were posting in this thread before we started posting in here!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

martryn said:


> God damn senior members with their triple digit rep altering power, high post count, and early join dates!  Fuck them all!  It's not like they were posting in this thread before we started posting in here!



Lol. Your rank says your a Hokage. But which one?

EDIT: Lol wut? You rep more than a 1000!!!:amazed


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. Your rank says your a Hokage. But which one?
> 
> EDIT: Lol wut? You rep more than a 1000!!!:amazed



 You didnt knew he did?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> You didnt knew he did?



Lol. No.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

martryn you know i'm just kidding. i love you seniors, not in a homosexual way though.



> EDIT: Lol wut? You rep more than a 1000!!!:amazed


lol yeah he does. look at his join date, rep and posts.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> martryn you know i'm just kidding. i love you seniors, not in a homosexual way though.
> 
> lol yeah he does. look at his join date, rep and posts.



I calculated it with the current rep calculations method and he should rep between 676 and 801 at most. He must have haxxed the system.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

HEY yellow long time no see!!
Well do i belong here?
also been PM ing Mad D 
Where is the People (N.F.A)
So what have you been doing.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Im the one with low rep power i have probably between 100-110 rep power


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Nothing just chilling I guess.

Yeah anyone can post here.



Neko said:


> Im the one with low rep power i have probably between 100-110 rep power



At least that's more than my rep power.>_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

100-110>60-65 

my reps are pointless, that's why i started randomly repping people with weird messages. at least they can get a laugh out of the message.

lol just checked, uzumaki nice try


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Nothing just chilling I guess.
> 
> Yeah anyone can post here.
> 
> ...



its only because of my join Date >_<!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow you missed my post!its in the 605 page.
OHHHH here i meet Neko again.I can't stop thinking about that signature.
XD
joke.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 100-110>60-65
> 
> my reps are pointless, that's why i started randomly repping people with weird messages. at least they can get a laugh out of the message.
> 
> lol just checked, uzumaki nice try


You rep 76.>_<




Neko said:


> its only because of my join Date >_<!


Not really. You have more rep than me so that help makes your rep power higher than mine.>_<


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 19, 2007)

I Rep for 172


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> HEY yellow long time no see!!
> Well do i belong here?
> also been PM ing Mad D
> Where is the People (N.F.A)
> So what have you been doing.





AmitG1984 said:


> Yellow you missed my post!its in the 605 page.
> OHHHH here i meet Neko again.I can't stop thinking about that signature.
> XD
> joke.


Oh sorry. I was talking to you when I said nothing just chilling.

And I don't think Mad Dog is gonna restart N.F.A. anymore after his ban and other stuff.

And I have my settings to 40 posts per page so I don't have a page 605. I'm on page 303 right now.



Uzumaki said:


> I Rep for 172


Lol. Showoff.>_<


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn i hope his ban was not too tough but i wonder what did they do?
To deserve such ban.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol... I dunno how much I rep ><


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol... I dunno how much I rep ><



You could always rep me to find out.



AmitG1984 said:


> Damn i hope his ban was not too tough but i wonder what did they do?
> To deserve such ban.



He didn't tell me what happened so IDK. He's hardly on anymore though. I only see him like once a week sometimes less.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> You could always rep me to find out



lol rep abuse.... 
if you make me  then Ill rep you


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

ROFL @Yellow!
Nice try homie
Well tell me when you ready i wil try to green you and you tell me how much i rep ok?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol rep abuse....
> if you make me  then Ill rep you


Make you huh. That might be a challenge but I can do it.



AmitG1984 said:


> ROFL @Yellow!
> Nice try homie
> Well tell me when you ready i wil try to green you and you tell me how much i rep ok?


Yeah you can go now.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> Make you huh. That might be a challenge but I can do it.



I'll hold you to it


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

royal you laughed i know you did now rep


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

royal you laughed i know you did now rep.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

Here i go Yellow i'll green u this moment
To my brother in arms Yellow flash221.
Long live the pales we make here.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> royal you laughed i know you did now rep



This goes for both you
I didnt 
do that again and I'll neg you


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

neg for what? 
the offer wasn't even for me, i just felt like posting the pic


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Here i go Yellow i'll green u this moment
> To my brother in arms Yellow flash221.
> Long live the pales we make here.


I Pmed you your rep power.



Royal Paladine said:


> This goes for both you
> I didnt
> do that again and I'll neg you



What? How could you not laugh?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *royal you laughed i know you did now rep *



WTF is this then?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Yellow,for thinking about my privacy and PMing it to you!
Like i say Brother in arms!
Well dude when i saw the number of green i give, what came to my mind was, damn so my pals are not getting much greens from me only after about 5 mins did i think that ohh i have low power but then i joined NF in late January of this year Afterall.
@Sean Connery:i added you to my buddylist and if you want add me to your yahoo/msn (a new pal),Gonna green us as soon as i can.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> WTF is this then?


the offer was to yellow, was it not? even if you had laughed, you never said you'd rep me for making you. i could post a dozen pictures with that comment but the offer still wasn't for me. it was a joke. 

Royal i know you laughed now rep  

neg me if you want.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

@Kamikaze:ROFL real bad at the Zelda/link drawing.
REal good.Tell me the colour u want for the reps if you need as i still got some.
Greens or reds?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

green please 

lol thanks


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi....
you asked for it 



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> neg me if you want.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Thanks Yellow,for thinking about my privacy and PMing it to you!
> Like i say Brother in arms!
> Well dude when i saw the number of green i give, what came to my mind was, damn so my pals are not getting much greens from me only after about 5 mins did i think that ohh i have low power but then i joined NF in late January of this year Afterall.
> @Sean Connery:i added you to my buddylist and if you want add me to your yahoo/msn (a new pal),Gonna green us as soon as i can.


Yeah your rep is higher than mine and you hardly post so that pretty good.


AmitG1984 said:


> @Kamikaze:ROFL real bad at the Zelda/link drawing.
> REal good.Tell me the colour u want for the reps if you need as i still got some.
> Greens or reds?


Lol. I'm pretty sure he'd prefer green.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> kamikazi....
> you asked for it


oh did i now?  anyway i think you pos for 164


royal i know you laughed now rep 

i have no idea if you're serioulsy annoyed or not, please do tell.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

NO wait yellow the thing is i do post but mostly in FC and places where post count is non existant. For instance i still don't know where in the Forum are post counted.Its mainly post for fun.Also for the story when i first came here on NF, it was my first forum and many here though i was a 7 year old from the US when am much older and am in Europe right now.e-met those with powerful green power and all.
@kAMIKAZE:green shall follow soon enough.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> royal i know you laughed now rep
> 
> i have no idea if you're serioulsy annoyed or not, please do tell.



erm, you earned an extra red.... 

jk... no, I never get annoyed at NF.. ever.... seriosuly if you do You < Turd


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm done with the pics


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> NO wait yellow the thing is i do post but mostly in FC and places where post count is non existant. For instance i still don't know where in the Forum are post counted.Its mainly post for fun.Also for the story when i first came here on NF, it was my first forum and many here though i was a 7 year old from the US when am much older and am in Europe right now.e-met those with powerful green power and all.
> @kAMIKAZE:green shall follow soon enough.


Oh so you post in FCs. I hardly post there.



Royal Paladine said:


> erm, you earned an extra red....
> 
> jk... no, I never get annoyed at NF.. ever.... seriosuly if you do You < Turd


I get annoyed at NF when it gives me 500 errors.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol...
I get 500, DBerror and lag all day long


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol. Me too. I get them way too much.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn!!! >_< i missed my chance to get more rep


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> Damn!!! >_< i missed my chance to get more rep



lol...
you people repwhore too much


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^if the opportunity arises to get rep we take it.

he repped me


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol

Udesai you Luminary dude >_<


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> lol
> 
> Udesai you Luminary dude >_<



Luminary < Turd

some ppl have over 1m on reps lol


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Damn!!! >_< i missed my chance to get more rep


Lol.



Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> you people repwhore too much


Yes they do.>_<



kamikazi said:


> he repped me


>_<


Neko said:


> lol
> 
> Udesai you Luminary dude >_<


lol.



Royal Paladine said:


> Luminary < Turd
> 
> some ppl have over 1m on reps lol


That's only like 2 people. RK and Susano-O.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ^if the opportunity arises we take it.
> 
> he repped me



Ugh! >_<!! and how dear u warp Over me



Royal Paladine said:


> Luminary < Turd
> 
> some ppl have over 1m on reps lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

it was a neg though 

i time warp whoever i want


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

WTF why is everybody here invisible 

@ KK

..............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it was a neg though
> 
> i time warp whoever i want



Lol. Seriously?



Neko said:


> WTF why is everybody here invisible
> 
> @ KK
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................


Invisible.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it was a neg though
> 
> i time warp whoever i want



  >_____________________<

@Yellow


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> Lol. Seriously?


yup. i could time warp to the first post of this thread if i wanted to. or were you talking about the neg? if so yes to that also. i guess i was being an ass or something

Neko when did you start using invisible?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

@Neko:if you want i still got some greens few but worth it if you want.
I am doing such as well that sig just ....... make me .......
but thats not the prob.
@King Kamikazeo green me too if you can.
P.S:there few pages turned into greening-on-rama.ROFL


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> yup. i could time warp to the first post of this thread if i wanted to
> 
> Neko when did you start using invisible?



What are u talking about im not invisible i just log off after i make my posts and then log back in to make another one



AmitG1984 said:


> @Neko:if you want i still got some greens few but worth it if you want.
> I am doing such as well that sig just ....... make me .......
> but thats not the prob.
> @King Kamikazeo green me too if you can.



You talking about sig any longer = Neg


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol.... seniors..


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol.....Luminary


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> lol.....Luminary



 one day you'll get there


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

i can't rep for 24 hours. i've been running out way early lately.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> one day you'll get there



lol no  i might go inactive again i was inactive on NF for the first 7 months i joined because i got bored


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> lol no  i might go inactive again i was inactive on NF for the first 7 months i joined because i got bored



Lol. I thought you were Kamikazi. I was about to say you haven't been here 7 months yet.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol... too bad


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Yellow



@ KK

Damn You Warped me >______<

@ RP

>_<


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

SORRY to miss Neko for posting too much about her sig.
@Yellow:do you like sailormoon??? 
is it true that you can torture someone by roping him to a chair and make him watch all episode of sailormoon in Japanese.
My pals are planning to do that to me.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

*saves edited version of his own ava*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol..Im getting about 150/200 post deduction soon...


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol..Im getting about 150/200 post deduction soon...



BH Convo  ?



AmitG1984 said:


> SORRY to miss Neko for posting too much about her sig.
> @Yellow:do you like sailormoon???
> is it true that you can torture someone by roping him to a chair and make him watch all episode of sailormoon in Japanese.
> My pals are planning to do that to me.


Lol. I've never watched Sailormoon. Well actually I think I've seen some of it but not much. Only thing I've ever seen of Sailormoon that I remember is hentai pics.

Lol. I think it might be torture.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *saves edited version of his own ava*



 

@ Amit

Its not torture, torture would be tied to a chair and forced to watch the *English Dub*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> BH Convo ?



yeah.. lolz


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> yeah.. lolz



Why are your posts so short arg!

*steals Ava*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

Because it was a simple answer...
I can make gigantic posts if you'd like me to do it...


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Because it was a simple answer...
> I can make gigantic posts if you'd like me to do it...



There ya go thats great  

Lol @ editing RPs Ava


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> yeah.. lolz



Lol. I only have 38 posts in there. This one was kind of boring because CTK, Suzu, Akiko and Vegitto were arguing and stuff a lot. I just stayed out cause I didn't want to get involved.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> Lol @ editing RPs Ava



becareful with my avy.....
if some people see you with it you're doomed


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

I get well with everyone./.. and I love the arguing.. ><


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

lol..there we go again xDD

*repes Dheano for simple answer*


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

lol it waz a time warp 

nah im doin great, ITS JUST THIS DAMN HEAT!!! O_O
i can't stand it we have 45°C >___<


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol The Pink Lemonade Byakugam


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I get well with everyone./.. and I love the arguing.. ><



Lol. I didn't mind when they were only arguing with Vegitto but then they started arguing with Akiko and I like Akiko. 

Also I have 39 posts in the BH convo now.lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> 45°C


are you sure??? thats the temp in brazil all year long.. ....


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Lol The Pink Lemonade Byakugam



nice neko but you better watch out for the GB's 



Royal Paladine said:


> are you sure??? thats the temp in brazil all year long.. ....



well yeah but out temp most of the year is 10 or 20°C...in winter we have up to -23°C when i got to school...im more used to that than 45+ >____<


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Lol The Pink Lemonade Byakugam



Lol. 

And yeah what Loki said.>_>


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol

*changes quick*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko... Take it off or Ill neg you 
and the whole GB team after... which will leave you with -2345667


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

*waits for Loki reacction


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol @ threat

Then id guess id have to Neg Rep whore



Royal Paladine said:


> *waits for Loki reacction



lol wut?


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

lol right now im sweatin like in a sauna xDD WITH MY PANTS ON ONLY HAHAH...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> lol right now im sweatin like in a sauna xDD WITH MY PANTS ON ONLY HAHAH...



pics or didnt happen


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

don't post pics, it's a trap :amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol i dont even know temperature in Degrees C


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> don't post pics, it's a trap


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Where the hell do all you guys live


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

you want a pic of me huh...id better not or i'll end up as "LOki's sauna" in youre sig xDD

anywayz you can belive me..its hot, i hope for rain 

edit: Dun worry ppl i know Dheano


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> you want a pic of me huh...id better not or i'll end up as "LOki's sauna" in youre sig xDD



Danm... almost 



> Dun worry ppl i know Dheano



I want to know you even better 



> Where the heel do all yoi guys live



me from brazil but live in UK.. you?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

lol i live in the US


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

@Dheano:Haha you will but lets keep ure distance xDDDDDD


@Neko: Im in central EU, North form italy a small but beautiful country Slovenia♥

Oh an Dheano i dont find that Hitler sig funny...if you'd be from where i am you'd understand xDD
But if its you then im  -in

cheers


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Loki
I already knew where you were from


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

it's a trap don't, tell her where you live. you fools you fell for it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd be glad if neko came to slovenia xDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

Well...
The whole Hitler thing.. of course I hate the fucker, but that does not take the fact that this sig is awsome....
plus, my family background isnt pretty too.... so, if I offended anyone with this sig, too bad... wasnt my intention.. but I lol hard with it...

Take life as a joke... thats whatI do, thats why Im always happy... ><


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ KK:

Ahou 

@ Loki

lol way tooo far


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it's a trap don't, tell her where you live. you fools you fell for it.



Guess you and I were the only ones smart enough not to fall for it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^don't quote this post ok 


> @ KK:
> 
> Ahou


i don't know what that means 
my response: lol? or maybe ? maybe even ?
**


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Ahou = Japanese Word

Idiot = English word

Ahou = Idiot


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

third choice it is then.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

@Neko  That was funny xDDD Kamikazi you dont have to take it seriously

@Dheano: I think its oky to make fun out of him, I suport ya and i think lifes a joke to cose no1 really ever survived it xDD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

lol... lets all sit on a camp fire and sing songs of hate towards hitler


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

why wouldn't i take it seriously? i can only handle so many hurtful cruel statements Loki. i have feelings too  
why does she hate me so? is it cause i didn't rep her? i ran out it's not my fault 

*warning:* kamikazi's statements are nearly 95% BS.

i just lost 2 post somewhere now i gotta go spam them back


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 19, 2007)

why is everyone on invisible?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> why wouldn't i take it seriously? i can only handle so many hurtful cruel statements Loki. i have feelings too
> why does she hate me so? is it cause i didn't rep her? i ran out it's not my fault



No Rep = Burning rage  



~L~ said:


> why is everyone on invisible?





Whos invisible? i simply log out after i make a post and log back in when i want to make one

@ Everyone

lol should i change my sig/avi again  I'm Obsessed with changing now O__O


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm not invisible ~L~. 


​
@Neko  i owe alot of people rep though. 
sure change it if you want


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@KK

Why the sad face?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 19, 2007)

> why is everyone on invisible?


because we can...


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

> @KK
> 
> Why the sad face?


you hurt my feelings 
*
*warning: kamikazi's statements are nearly 95% BS and jokes.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you hurt my feelings
> *
> *warning: kamikazi's statements are nearly 95% BS and jokes.



Oh Okay 

@Loki[if your still here] - You should go to the request Thread i think Snow Princess made your Ava/Sig


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG!!! I cant wait after like 2 months i can change it


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 19, 2007)

lol Senior Luminary Prairie dog thats killing bill


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> lol Senior Luminary Prairie dog thats killing bill


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Uzumaki, O Rly? >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

I love the left half of you Ava


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm and i love the right half


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Hei


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hello Hei



How is Neko-Chan doing?


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko is fine just dead bored 

What about Hei?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Hei is quite dead bored too.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea you missed all the action in this thread this morning I had gotten the 12,000th post 

Now its dead


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

You got 12k now?! 

It's me at 13000.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Hei said:


> You got 12k now?!
> 
> It's me at 13000.



10k, 11k, and 12k 

And I *WILL* get 13k


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> 10k, 11k, and 12k
> 
> And I *WILL* get 13k



Nowai.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

Not if I get it first.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hei said:


> You got 12k now?!
> 
> It's me at 13000.


it was stolen obtained through trickery and magic.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it was obtained stolen through trickery and magic.



Haxx!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^i don't know what happened. 
 you should have seen it


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ^i don't know what happened.
> you should have seen it



I bet she kept boasting about it for another 2 pages.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

actually no. it was weird how it happened. take a look back at the page and notice the chaos.  i almost had it

13k will be mine


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 13k will be yours



Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

@ Hei 
Actually i didnt but everyone cried discussed for 2 pages that they didnt get it


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Hei
> Actually i didnt but everyone cried discussed for 2 pages that they didnt get it



So will they again when I get the 13kth post.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

Neko it was worth discussing 


> Thanks, buddy.


i'm not disussing that, b/c last person i told wouldn't get the post got it


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Hei said:


> So will they again when* Neko* gets the 13kth post.



Agreed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

I will get it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 19, 2007)

If you delete a post you made before post #12k, post #12k will become #11999 and so on.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

What a great idea!Thanks


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> If you delete a post you made before post #12k, post #12k will become #11999 and so on.



Yes true.


----------



## Neko (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats so mean  

Do it fair and square [Post Warps are Fair]


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

yeey i got meh own bedroom with the comp in it ^^


no1 here? 

 *watch anime*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^congratulations 

i'm here as always. maybe i really should stop using invisible


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

rep's Kamikazi 

soo wacha doin?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

What anime are you seeing  Loki.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks. 

nothing much. cleaning the house a little and checking in on here in between breaks. not exactly fun, but it has to get done.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Im wachin Claymore xD

Nice kamikazi..

well that it for me im goin..i'll be back in two days i think cose im goin..dosnt matter just that ya know 

maybe ill come back for a post of two xD 

muaha


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

Claymore,never heard of them.

is it good?


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Its one of the best...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2007)

Where can I watch it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm

Pop Culture Shock under anime. its a,b,c anime names look for the C Claymore


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

@Loki: gone for two days huh? well enjoy doing whatever you do for those two days 

see ya


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

i will ^^

yeey i spammd my way to a rank i like ^^

c yaz!!!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 19, 2007)

See ya in 2 days Loki.^_^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh yah Yellow did you want to participate in that Rookie tourny?


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone watch FoneJacker?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 19, 2007)

^another june join date with 1000+ posts.

damn, and i thought i spammed posted alot.


----------



## Namicho (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah Neko, your sigs are cutifying me!!......X.$

I love dates..


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Ah Neko, your sigs are cutifying me!!......X.$
> 
> I love dates..



 **


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Claymore is babes,skirts,giant swords and also female superiority although what guy wouldn't want to be controlled by those babes!lol
XD
My ava is one of the main character: CLAIRE


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

^ Your post is Super random and im sure almost Everyone who posts here know what claymore is.

You need to work on your posts....try starting by typing some type of greeting like "Hi people"


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Totitos didn't know about claymore.
Thanks  very much for your guidance!
Neko is really teachering me!
Here how about This sig then.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

that claymore sig is cool


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot RoYal Paladine.
You are truly Royal!
Know what ?i was thinking how great it would be to have Special appearance of Gatz from Berserk in Claymore?To defend the cause of men.XD
Do comment on that idea.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Totitos doesnt usually post here 
And im happy to help 
And you sig is cool but its too big If the images in your signature are too large, moderators will remove or spoiler-tag them


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

yes , it did happen before and i was told by them that the current size is good.
Thanks for all and check your PM.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Thanks for all and check your PM.



lol wut?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

i mean your inbox.
Sorry for posting such a short message to whom it may concern.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh i see

Dammit I need rep from some one with alot of rep power 

gosh ive become a crazed rep whore


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

lol....
Berserk > Claymore...
Gatts would pawn....


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol....
> Berserk > Claymore...
> Gatts would pawn....



Sailor Moon > Berserk

Sailor Venus would pawn


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry but just finished my quota of greens/reds and will do help you in 24 hours.But you are already Honorable Bastion of Truth with over 1000 posts, so don't worry although climbing higher along the rank/title ladder is harder.
Joins Royal Paladin in Berserk> claymore but a mix of both would be superb.
Those half yoma half human facing the muscled up Gatz.
Great idea for a sig that one :Gatz versus Claire!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko.. Berserk is the best manga ever to come out...
15 years and still strong...
Sailor Moon are chuunin level


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Sorry but just finished my quota of greens/reds and will do help you in 24 hours.But you are already Honorable Bastion of Truth with over 10000 posts, so don't worry although climbing higher along the rank/title ladder is harder.



Arg I will worry because I like rep I could care less about how many posts i make and you have more rep then me so zip it  

Neko = Super Rep lover 



Royal Paladine said:


> Neko.. Berserk is the best manga ever to come out...
> 15 years and still strong...
> Sailor Moon are chuunin level



Saying "best" is a matter of Opinion 

If so Sailor Saturn = Anyone. She can destroy anyone by sacrificing herself

-Double Edged Sword-


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys (i mean all of you that stumble along this post), do check the link tag i will put here.Its a drawing of Claire versus Gutz.
Tell what u think of it.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko here's a neg.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko here's a neg.



Havoc here's a


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh guys do tell me about that link i put in the post number 12271.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko you are now a guardian of faith.

You can thank me.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

oh damn, am being ignored and best of all someone just got a nice big promotion! congratulation to the catgirl.
still do look at the pic in the link i posted earlier in the spoiler tag.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Hey guys (i mean all of you that stumble along this post), do check the link tag i will put here.Its a drawing of Claire versus Gutz.
> Tell what u think of it.



Cool  that would be fun to watch



Havoc said:


> Neko you are now a guardian of faith.
> 
> You can thank me.



Yay thnx Havoc  



AmitG1984 said:


> oh damn, am being ignored and best of all someone just got a nice big promotion! congratulation to the catgirl.



Did you just call me a Cat girl?........


----------



## Danse (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello people i have been gone for such a long time

actuly about 2 or 3 weeks but seems alot longer


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't you people ever sleep?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

Amit... thats just a pic of each manga....
I thought you were going to do both fighting ><

Kira - I actualy have insonia ><


Danse.... harro there


----------



## Jonas (Jul 20, 2007)

hello hay my names is jonas can i becomme a zenior memmber plzz?? i will rep u if u make me one hehehehe

=) =) =)


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

welcome back Danse! NICE sig you got.
@Neko:well you are Neko and a neko is half human with cat ears and a cat tail.
so i guess that makes alias Cat Girl!XD 
or you prefer Catwoman?XD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

> hello hay my names is jonas can i becomme a zenior memmber plzz?? i will rep u if u make me one hehehehe
> 
> =) =) =)



Ok... here is your rep... ><


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Danse said:


> Hello people i have been gone for such a long time
> 
> actuly about 2 or 3 weeks but seems alot longer



Welcome back 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Don't you people ever sleep?



Sleep is for the Sleepy




AmitG1984 said:


> @Neko:well you are Neko and a neko is half human with cat ears and a cat tail.
> so i guess that makes alias Cat Girl!XD
> or you prefer Catwoman?XD



Actually a Neko is Just a Cat  neko Means cat not cat girl

@Jonas

Okay rep first then i will make you one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko you are now a guardian of faith.



That's it...I bit my tounge long enough  



> You can thank me.



probably not immediately though.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

> Kira, since when is it inappropriate to rep someone for no reason?



Since never... everybody does it everyday


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Kira, since when is it inappropriate to rep someone for no reason?


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol @ all people posting

When did this thread become so lively


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I just lost my only reason to keep posting, bye guys.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

since now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm handing out lolipops and rep bans today...and guess what? I'm fresh out of lolipops 

@Havoc: since when was it inappropriate to ask for rep between two or more members (rep whoring) in a thread? You have got to be kidding me


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Jonas:are you joking dude?
@RoyalPaladine:Bro ok then i am gonna do one where they fight,at least try it.
@Kira yamato: i am in Europe where its 2.48 pm ,eastern Europe,Roumania.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm handing out lolipops and rep bans today...and guess what? I'm fresh out of lolipops
> 
> @Havoc: since when was it inappropriate to ask for rep between two or more members (rep whoring) in a thread? You have got to be kidding me



I repped her.

How was I asking for rep?


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

lol I didnt ask anyone for rep >_>

Especially not havoc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Well I just lost my only reason to keep posting, bye guys.



Point proven if that's your only reason for being in this thread.

And it's not one isolated incidence. I've been looking at your rep history and posts associated with them and I'm pretty much right 99% of the time when I see a post and made a prediction upon whether you're going to get or receive rep.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread became lively since i started posting and also doing whats does the avi above you say!XD and kept crossing path with Neko who nicely told me what was wrong with my stuffs.XD


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Point proven if that's your only reason for being in this thread.



Actually I meant that was my only reason for being on the forum.  Not this thread.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And it's not one isolated incidence. I've been looking at your rep history and posts associated with them and I'm pretty much right 99% of the time when I see a post and made a prediction upon whether you're going to get or receive rep.



At least you could have rep banned me at a time I was actually asking.

Not when I repped someone else.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

Kira, If you rep me I rep you? deal? 

you rep banned Havoc?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

easy guys......


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> easy guys......



Agreed  ..


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL this is turning into repping central!
really but whose fault is that?
Can one be banned for saying :'i will green anyone who want?'


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> LOL this is turning into repping central!
> really but whose fault is that?
> Can one be banned for saying :'i will green anyone who want?'



What rep? what are you talking about


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> LOL this is turning into repping central!
> really but whose fault is that?
> Can one be banned for saying :'i will green anyone who want?'



banned? No

Reputation Banned: yes...yes......yes....very much so.



Havoc said:


> Actually I meant that was my only reason for being on the forum.  Not this thread.



That makes it better...how?



> At least you could have rep banned me at a time I was actually asking.
> 
> Not when I repped someone else.


Looking at your outgoing and incoming rep w/ the corresponding posts we're all that i needed. 

I'm also just going through the outgoing posts of 3 more people in this thread, before I make my decision on them.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Am talking about :'i will green u if you green me' or 'i need greens as i love them'
This is called asking for reps i believe.
@Neko:which one of those definition do u relate yourself to
# In Japanese gay slang, neko is equivalent to femme, i.e the more feminine member of a lesbian relationship, as well as the equivalent to bottom, or passive partner in a male homosexual relationship (especially in terms of anal sex). See the article on Homosexuality in Japan
# Nekomata, a Japanese mythological cat creature
# Maneki Neko, a Japanese "Lucky Cat" sculpture
# Kami Neko, the Shinto cat deity
# Nekomusume, meaning "cat-girl" or "cat-daughter"


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

Whatever kira.


Whatever you smelly fucking cunt.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Whatever kira.
> 
> 
> Whatever you smelly fucking cunt.



Havoc, that was not necessary 

*Edit:*

Oh he was banned


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

some people take this forums way too seriously...
comon guys, we're here to have fun


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok then i think i should go and study/eat/watch TV.
To all of you check Julian Beaver anamorphic drawings online!
He is really good.If you know about anamorphic drawings.
Thanks for all and post well.


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> some people take this forums way too seriously...
> comon guys, we're here to have fun



yeah, my attempt to be funny didn't seem to have any effect to reduce the seriousness


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

So what the fuck happened here now?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

lol.. long story short
Havoc = B& for "rep war" with kira


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow said:


> So what the fuck happened here now?



A WHOLE lot 

btw Nice new Avy/Sig  MistyxAsh is My fav Pm couple


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh sorry had to come back to say:bIG hI 
Yellow war buddy whats up?anynews of Mad dog?HIs M.I.A and he hasn't been online for some times.
Nice new sig and ava BTW.Catct you later Homes.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol.. long story short
> Havoc = B& for "rep war" with kira


Havoc made Kira mad. 



Neko said:


> A WHOLE lot
> 
> btw Nice new Avy/Sig  MistyxAsh is My fav Pm couple


Thanks. I love AshxMisty and I'm gonna stick to this theme for my sigs for a while.



AmitG1984 said:


> Oh sorry had to come back to say:bIG hI
> Yellow war buddy whats up?anynews of Mad dog?HIs M.I.A and he hasn't been online for some times.
> Nice new sig and ava BTW.Catct you later Homes.


Yeah, I saw mad dog post a few times last week but he's hardly posts and I don't know what's up with him.

Thanks, I like your new sig too. See ya.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

yep... enough on that subject thou!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok. What's up other than that then?


----------



## Jonas (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:
			
		

> @Jonas:are you joking dude?



no serioosly i wanna b-c0me an Zenior Member, how do i do? could u givve me 1 of thoose membershipz? cuz i know u have connectionss wit the staff... you look like an importantt peerson.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

> I'm also just going through the outgoing posts of 3 more people in this thread, before I make my decision on them.


anyone wanna take a guess at who those people are? 

i missed quite alot i see.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Jonas said:


> no serioosly i wanna b-c0me an Zenior Member, how do i do? could u givve me 1 of thoose membershipz? cuz i know u have connectionss wit the staff... you look like an importantt peerson.


i r imortant person. i r got connecsions. u raep me. i r make u zenior.



kamikazi said:


> anyone wanna take a guess at who those people are?
> 
> i missed quite alot i see.


Lol. I"m guessing You, Neko  and umm...not me. 

Lol. I've repped everyone that posts in here regularly once I think and you and Neko are the only regulars here I've repped more than once.>_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. I"m guessing You, Neko  and umm...not me.
> 
> Lol. I've repped everyone that posts in here regularly once I think and you and Neko are the only regulars here I've repped more than once.>_>


 me getting a rep ban. i don't know why i find that kinda funny.
if i get rep b& i'm going to just start posting in the blender. i'd have nothing to lose after all 

that would suck though seriously. i rep when i get bored. if i get b& i'd have to start making threads again when i get bored. i can't remember who i've repped. we'll see what happens .


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@yellow:
ahhhh his one crafty guy u mean to say, but then hats off to him for doing it that way.
To tell you the truth,if in forums you don't make friends, you gonna be bored to death.I am lucky to have e-met lots of great people here(includes the N.F.A brotherhood) , just the worst part is when your pals don't show up and then this place seem so lonely!
You're a Pokemon fan ...Nice


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> me getting a rep ban. i don't know why i find that kinda funny.
> if i get rep b& i'm going to just start posting in the blender. i'd have nothing to lose after all
> 
> that would suck though seriously. i rep when i get bored. if i get b& i'd have to start making threads again when i get bored. i can't remember who i've repped. we'll see what happens .


Lol. I just repped someone in this thread. What happened to your "Rep!"  comment? Do you still use that cause that might not look good although I understand why you repped me when you use that.>_>


AmitG1984 said:


> @yellow:
> ahhhh his one crafty guy u mean to say, but then hats off to him for doing it that way.
> To tell you the truth,if in forums you don't make friends, you gonna be bored to death.I am lucky to have e-met lots of great people here(includes the N.F.A brotherhood) , just the worst part is when your pals don't show up and then this place seem so lonely!
> You're a Pokemon fan ...Nice


Yeah I'm a pokemon fan. I don't watch the new pokemon cause I prefer the old school stuff but I play the games.



Jonas said:


> @Yellooww: do u promise it is not a trap????


i are not traped you!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Jonashh well that must be a golden age for NF, thanks for the polite explanation.
Nice ava and sig,although everytime i see similar sig as yours, i fill like where is Astro Boy.lol
@YellowH speaking of Pokemon games;i do remember the one i played on GameBoyAdvance. Those were really nice.
also do you think if i add say a website adress under my avatar i could get in trouble for that?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @Jonashh well that must be a golden age for NF, thanks for the polite explanation.
> Nice ava and sig,although everytime i see similar sig as yours, i fill like where is Astro Boy.lol
> @YellowH speaking of Pokemon games;i do remember the one i played on GameBoyAdvance. Those were really nice.
> also do you think if i add say a website adress under my avatar i could get in trouble for that?


Lol. Jonas sig is awesome yeah. And couldn't you put it in your sig? How would you put a URL in your avatar? Is it like a pic with it because that could work. And you can put whatever you want in your avatar as long as it's not porn, racist, flaming or against any of the other rules.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. I just repped someone in this thread. What happened to your "Rep!"  comment? Do you still use that cause that might not look good although I understand why you repped me when you use that.>_>


i still use it from time to time. people started realizing it was me though. i'd leave no name and they still knew who gave them the rep, so i just started leaving completely random messages. why wouldn't it look good, i loved my " REP!!!!" comment.
*
ex. of my messages:*you have 1 new message: hey look you can rep people again. you have no new messages. to delete this press 7 to repeat this message press 5 to save this message press 3. call ended

if i can remember more of the messages i've left i'll show you those too.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@yellowK here goes :an official thread i am told i can make in the Blender to glorify all the people i met here on NF.
like i am gonna put the names of people i e-met here and who i enjoy ganging up with and ask other what are the people they glorify in NF.And if possible a small phrase to sum there qualities.you think its a good idea?(you'll be in it too)


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

@yellow-i didn't think of that. i don't think i've ever actually left the reason for why i repped.  
i'm fucked 

@AmitG1984-don't do it now. just look in the blender and you'll understand why. after they're done, just do it. i've made two threads in the blender with no consequences.


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 20, 2007)

Kira b hatin.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Kamikaze:Thanks dude, in fact first time we interact here.I will follow you're advice.How cool would it be if we could make Tigers as tame as Dogs are.Imagine walking your Tiger out,but then we would get a hell of a food bill.XD
@Grimah:Hey you ..... you at your desk?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @yellowK here goes :an official thread i am told i can make in the Blender to glorify all the people i met here on NF.
> like i am gonna put the names of people i e-met here and who i enjoy ganging up with and ask other what are the people they glorify in NF.And if possible a small phrase to sum there qualities.you think its a good idea?(you'll be in it too)


A thread about the to glorify the people you met in the blender. That's not the best idea. You should post it in the chatterbox if you want because that's for member specific threads. If you post a thread like that in the blender ir might not work out the way you want it to.>_>



kamikazi said:


> @yellow-i didn't think of that. i don't think i've ever actually left the reason for why i repped.
> i'm fucked



Lol. I don't think Kira's gonna rep ban you. I think Kira was just pissed that moment or may be not.:amazed

Also yeah you once repped me with the reason why you repped me that one time when I typed the wrong name in that thread in the registration section lol.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

ROFL LMAO@Royal Paladine's sig
Check the spoiler tag above Hitler!!
Really one big laugh.
@Yellow:Thanks for the Advice bro
Also how come Kira can rep ban someone?isn't he a member like all of us?
(DID i miss something under his ava?)


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

he is fucking kidding you. 

lol, he's a uchihatard almost as big as LotU. And I hate him as much at LotU At least


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> ROFL LMAO@Royal Paladine's sig
> Check the spoiler tag above Hitler!!
> Really one big laugh.
> @Yellow:Thanks for the Advice bro
> ...



Lol. No. Kira is an Smod. Notice the different colored name.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

> he is fucking kidding you.
> 
> lol, he's a uchihatard almost as big as LotU. And I hate him as much at LotU At least



Uchihas FUBAR... ><


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@yellowamn !!!!you mean the difference in name style in NF ....
those people were mods....
lucky me i never crossed sword with them!But that explains a lot
Is Neko one?she was teaching me around a lot!
Thanks for that precious info, am gonna be more careful.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @yellowamn !!!!you mean the difference in name style in NF ....
> those people were mods....
> lucky me i never crossed sword with them!But that explains a lot
> Is Neko one?she was teaching me around a lot!
> Thanks for that precious info, am gonna be more careful.



Language Section

There's most of the Mods/Admins

I don't think all of them are on there but most are.

Mods usually have green colored names and Admins have black colored names but they can change the color.

And some people with Orange/Brownish name have Mod powers.


Also Neko definitely isn't a Mod.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko's no mod 

staff has colored names. anyone with a name that is a different color from everyone else is staff.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well i hope she does read the post where i mention that!I did Pm her and she didn't reply.XD
she is one hard nut to crack.ROFL


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Language Section
> 
> There's most of the Mods/Admins
> 
> ...



called advisor's. and the orange is just Harlita, She is also her own moderator group, called Harlita. 

And that you didn't know that about harlita offends me


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

what u mean by has her own mod group???
please elaborate!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> called advisor's. and the orange is just Harlita, She is also her own moderator group, called Harlita.
> 
> And that you didn't know that about harlita offends me


Yeah they're called advisor and they are people who were once Mods but not anymore except Harlita I guess lol.



AmitG1984 said:


> what u mean by has her own mod group???
> please elaborate!


You know like the bath house is a group, senior members is a group.

Well there's a group called Harlita with only Harlita in it.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

Harlita is a Harlita, Not an Advisor  (Stepped down from modship thought)


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

ROFL LMAO@ a member called harlita and a group called so with only her in it!
yELLOW if you don't see me for a while after that you know i was reported and got banned! not LOL anymore
joke ROFL


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> Harlita is a Harlita, Not an Advisor  (Stepped down from modship thought)


Lol I was repped by a Harlita.



AmitG1984 said:


> ROFL LMAO@ a member called harlita and a group called so with only her in it!
> yELLOW if you don't see me for a while after that you know i was reported and got banned! not LOL anymore
> joke ROFL


Reported for what?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

harlita repped me three times  

I Got rep banned.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> harlita repped me three times



Lucky bastard. I'll go get 2 more reps from Harlita now.



EDIT: OMG I guess Kira was serious. Your all fucked now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

in response to the message below. i'm no senior. 

lol timewarp


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Uzumaki: she repped you 3 times and then you got rep banned?
how come?did she green you and then how did you get banned?
i am growing more afraid with the more time i spend here!LOL
no joking but i am learning a lot here in the SENIOR THREAD!!!!
Truth be told this thread deserve its name.The people here are seniors!
3 cheers for the guys here!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @Uzumaki: she repped you 3 times and then you got rep banned?
> how come?did she green you and then how did you get banned?
> i am growing more afraid with the more time i spend here!LOL
> no joking but i am learning a lot here in the SENIOR THREAD!!!!
> ...



No he just got repped banned. I guess he was one of the persons Kira was talking about. There's still 2 more people to go though.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh my god i think i'll be the next to go!!
*am damned*
Hey guys thanks for the chat got to drop a pal at the train station as his going back home.
see you later guys.
Thanks for all.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2007)

I got banned and unbanned after a minute :S


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Uzumaki said:


> I got banned and unbanned after a minute :S



Lol. What? Your still rep banned!:amazed



AmitG1984 said:


> Oh my god i think i'll be the next to go!!
> *am damned*
> Hey guys thanks for the chat got to drop a pal at the train station as his going back home.
> see you later guys.
> Thanks for all.


Nah you wont be getting rep banned unless a lot of people repped you in this thread for no real reason.

I have like 2-3 reps that have no real reason on my rep page and it coincidentally they're all from this thread.:S

Bye.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

uzumaki i thought you said he was kidding


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi losers Ppls

Just wanted 2 tell ya i wont be back until Sunday

You better not get to 13k while im not here 

If you do it will be war


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hi losers Ppls
> 
> Just wanted 2 tell ya i wont be back until Sunday
> 
> ...



Ok see you Sunday Neko.

Oh don't worry about us getting to 13k.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko gtfo my senior thread see ya sunday 

you already got 10k 11k and 12k don't get greedy


----------



## Neko (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Ok see you Sunday Neko.
> 
> Oh don't worry about us getting to 13k.





kamikazi said:


> Neko see ya sunday
> 
> you already got 10k 11k and 12k *you will definitely get 13k*



Okay guys Bye


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Neko said:


> Okay guys Bye



Lol. Bye Neko. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loki (Jul 20, 2007)

Im sayin just sayin hello, I has a camp here..only to say hello and show ya where iz are xDDD


----------



## Namicho (Jul 20, 2007)

Bye Neko... ................


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Im sayin just sayin hello, I has a camp here..only to say hello and show ya where iz are xDDD



OMG That where you are!!? It's looks awesome.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

looks very nice there Loki.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

BIG hello to the people here!
Damn i missed Neko!
She hates me as i started posting everywhere she was posting.LOL
So what have you been all doing ?
Right now where i am its around 30 degree celcius and damn its hot.
Also what can we talk here and should not?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> BIG hello to the people here!
> Damn i missed Neko!
> She hates me as i started posting everywhere she was posting.LOL
> So what have you been all doing ?
> ...



Hey it's  76 ?F/24 ?C where I am right now. It's not that hot. 

You can talk about pretty much anything here except porn, anything too sexual, flaming, bashing and no repwhoring talk although I don't think certain members obey the last one.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yo yellow i was told there had been a super porn/hentai leakage on the blender???
damn i missed it!YOU witnessed it?
Bro Grimah told me about it.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Yo yellow i was told there had been a super porn/hentai leakage on the blender???
> damn i missed it!YOU witnessed it?
> Bro Grimah told me about it.



Lol. No I didn't see that. I hardly post in the blender. I've seen people post porn there a few times though.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Yellow:hey buddy since your so into Pokemon, do you dream about the pokemon world sometimes?and well do some nice hot dream where you ....... that girl in your sig?XD
i'm no pervert but these things happen, i am not a teenager anymore but these day i dream of claire of claymore and theresa XD i'm showing them how bigger my ...... compared  to there claymore.XD
please take the above seriously its for fun only.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol. No I don't dream about pokemon characters.


Maybe I do. I hardly remember my dreams anyway.>_>


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have the regret to say i used to dream about babes every single nights and this lasted for around 2 years.
The hormones i guess but good your not like that.XD
anyway here its 10 45 pm.so i think i should try to see if there is anything to drink(cold) and go study for the Bateriology/virology exam on the 23rd next week.lol
Take care of yourself dear old yellow.And lets make sure we get to 13 k before Neko comes back.
P.S: is Neko a girl?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

nope, Neko is definitely i guy. i've seen pics.**


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ohhhh Grimah was right.Damn why does he act as a she?
well who knows.XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe you're just gay for neko.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

You have tests huh. That sucks. 

I thought Neko's was a girl but I'm not sure now.O_o

See ya.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 20, 2007)

@Kamikaze:last before i go am no gay for Neko, i thougt he was a she.XD
also by accident left my mouse on the title and saw 1000 posts 3000 reps and 6 months required to be here?
Damn i got only the reps ok and am yet 6 months here.XD
i guess i wasn't supposed to be in this thread or could i?
@Yellow :thanks bro.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

don't let neko hear that. he almost negged me when i called him a she. also i don't meet the time requirement but post here. it doesn't really matter. and you say it like it's a bad thing, i'd go gay for neko 

see ya


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @Kamikaze:last before i go am no gay for Neko, i thougt he was a she.XD
> also by accident left my mouse on the title and saw 1000 posts 3000 reps and 6 months required to be here?
> Damn i got only the reps ok and am yet 6 months here.XD
> i guess i wasn't supposed to be in this thread or could i?
> @Yellow :thanks bro.



Your welcome.
You don't need to have "1000 posts 3000 reps and 6 months required to be here" to be here just to be a senior member. This thread is for anyone who's gonna be a senior or is a senior member I guess.

I'm not a senior member yet because I haven't been her 6 months but you can still post here.

If you get a 1000 posts you can apply for senior membership.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

something weird just happened 


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds


damn


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> something weird just happened damn



Lol. wut  ?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

i saw a post that is no longer a post.

i've clearly lost what little of my sanity that i had


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i saw a post that is no longer a post.
> 
> i've clearly lost what little of my sanity that i had



Lol. Wut?

What are you talking about?

I think you just might be going crazy.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

july 20,2007
5:50 pm my time

kamikazi officially loses his mind


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> july 20,2007
> 5:50 pm my time
> 
> kamikazi officially loses his mind


Lol. Now you can go streaking and blame it on your insanity.


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2007)

i cant wait till im a senior member!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 20, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i cant wait till im a senior member!



Holy Shit your unbanned!:amazed

Lol. You have almost 2 times the required time, 4 times the required post count and at least 33 times the required rep.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 20, 2007)

hollow probably gained 10 times the necessary rep today alone just by returning.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo your sig is getting me dizzy.XD


----------



## Yellow (Jul 21, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> hollow probably gained 10 times the necessary rep today alone just by returning.


He probably did seeing as the blender had a fucking rep party. 



Totitos said:


> Hollow Ichigo your sig is getting me dizzy.XD


Lol. It doesn't make me dizzy.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

That is the most annoying sig in the world.

lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 21, 2007)

lol                               hollow

lol watching full metal alchemist reminds me of TBH


----------



## Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

yay 101 posts 899 to go   

@Kero-chan:annoying indeed gives me a headach for some reason >_<


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

Inutaisho said:


> yay 101 posts 899 to go
> 
> @Kero-chan:annoying indeed gives me a headach for some reason >_<


Yes, especially when its zooming in and out super fast.

Also, you got 102 now ! 898 to go!!

For me, its 0! Because im already a senior member..

Anywho, how are we all doing this, super boring night?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

i'm good. how bout you?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm fine

Only one month left until I can get senior membership.

How are you?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

Kero-Chan is very bored and doesn't have anything to do..

someone, make something fun..


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn i have to repost.
Ohyer ohyer to the Senior Thread.
Big hello to the pals Yellow and King K (kamikaze)
So whats up?
Need some help about this say;
"don't get trapped into buying it when you can have it fro free!"-who said that?
@Kero-chan:you name is in another colour, does that mean you different from us?i'm still new .thanks for the reply


----------



## martryn (Jul 21, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo's sig is the ugliest fucker in the world.  And that's coming from me.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello to you Matryn!
I was told you knew ∫sin²(θ)dθ 
Any news from here since he left NF


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

kero's custom user title is different. it just means kero sucked up to staff won a contest or something


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL@KIng K (ohh i could call you King Kong too?)
I am learning here!Great many thanks.I guess the admin/mod are the gods of the forum(i once was a Mod on another forum but then who cannot be these days.)
So whats up King K?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

nothing. i've returned to my normal sleep schedule which involves no actual sleep.
this is my first and only forum so i've never been a mod.


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

must
be
senior member


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

why aren't you a senior already? bad behavior?


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

yes


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 21, 2007)

lol AmitG. He's a chatterbox.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

who's a chatterbox? me. if so, yes i do frequently post in the chatterbox.





> yes


when will you be allowed to apply?



hey hei


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

i applied already
im waiting for them to say yes


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola Grimah!Whats up? work up and go on here!
Umm one question how come your on here and not there?(you know where)
was watching Highlander 1
XD


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 21, 2007)

Its starting up again 
HI you got a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

ROFL!
Hey you started Berserk yet?
The song in the radio playing now is 'like a virgin 'by madonna ROFL


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

I LOVE BERSERK

and if  take this avy off, i cant put it back on 

I HATE 125x125

ITS DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

@Hollow IChigo:Hey you like Berserk????
You seen Claymore?imagine a manga with background claymore but with special guest Gatz from berserk.XDToo good.
Claymore= social injustice (women are stronger than men)
claymore= hair stylist manga ROFL
claymore= nice, cute babes with short armor which protects nothing. XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey did anyone else go to their Local bookstores Harry Potter Release Party?

Well sadly i did. i am very obsessed right now..reading while typing too.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

@Vyse:Hoper you have fun and it was worth it, i think am a bit too old for potter.
But nice to know you like it.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey everybody!! 

@Amit
your sig is gorgeous!!  Clare 

@Hollow Ichigo
You're back?! They've unbanned you?    Your sig gives me seizures btw


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

I posted here as soon as I saw L's name! 

Hello L.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone how you doing.


----------



## Merciless (Jul 21, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

SSJ4 said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



You went senior to put a bunch of reps in your avy? Pfft.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hei!!    How are you?

Halluh Totitos!! amuse Ulquiorra...


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm good L-kun! 

How be you?


----------



## Merciless (Jul 21, 2007)

Hei said:


> You went senior to put a bunch of reps in ywhen your life uisour avy? Pfft.



Nah, i went senior because i want to be able to look down on nooblings and go.... ha! this is what happens when your life is taken over by a scribble on a piece of paper...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

How you doing L

and Lol at SSJ4 avy.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hei said:


> I'm good L-kun!
> 
> How be you?


L-k-kun? It's L-*chan!!*  

 

I'm fine guys!! I just read the latest naruto chapter!!  

SSJ4, change your avy!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

~L~ said:


> L-k-kun? It's L-*chan!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry L-*Chan*.  
I make no such mistake ever again.  

- Yea, whatcha think of the chap?


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Why do ppl mistake me for a guy?  I always thought i posted all girly lol... But no worries, Hei. 

As for the chapter....
*Spoiler*: _363_ 



 I love it!! Though even as a sasuke fan, I must say sasuke summoning manda, performing a genjutsu, releasing the summon spell to return to another dimension, all under what one second was a little farfetched, and he was suppose to be low on chakra as well. But I won't complain . We got to see AL and BH and a new villain, who is also interested in the sharingan. The plot thickens....


 What did you think of it?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Why do ppl mistake me for a guy?  I always thought i posted all girly lol... But no worries, Hei.



Must be the name. 
Yay. 



~L~ said:


> As for the chapter....
> *Spoiler*: _363_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I found Manda's death quite badass. Pein's and BH's appearance was   astonishing, but I had known about it prior to it's release from the spoilers thread and the other vast majority of "OMG AL REVEALEDBBQ!!!!!111" threads. Be sure to expect "X is the ALL" threads from now on.

Lol Itachi looked so sad on the news of his brother's death.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hei said:


> Must be the name.
> Yay.


 *censored censored* 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _363_ 



 I know poor Manda didn't even get to finish his sentence or berate sasuke properly XD. Pity he died, since that means sasuke no longer has a boss summon. Ah but at least something died from deidei's explosion. He really went out with a bang. Um! Katsu!!  I don't read spoilers but I did got spoiled by AL and BH's pics accidentally  Anyways, the more i think about it, i think the ALL could be Madara. But his one sentence of sasuke's eyes having more potential than itachi strikes me as very orochimaru-like, although oro is surely quite dead XD. 

I know, itachi needs a hug. Give him one over  here xD.  But itachi actually showed emotions  and he looked so sad standing there forlornly after everyone left like he was in shock. Yes, this certainly is good for an uchiha brother bond fan like myself. xD


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

~L~ said:


> *censored censored*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ITACHI LACKS HATRED?! :amazed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi lacks waffles:amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL...this thread is getting waaaaaaaay off-topic, not like it wasn't already before xDD.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 itachi lacks...~L~!! come itachi, come llay down at my bosom.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

It was already offtopic after the first post of this thread.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2007)

@Totitos
yup 

@Hei
I just saw the link in your sig. You got promoted to sadmin for one day?  You banned Tazmo?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

~L~ said:


> @Hei
> I just saw the link in your sig. You got promoted to sadmin for one day?  You banned Tazmo?



Yep.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Who is Tazmo?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Hei is so cool.....just like the person referenced in your username



 **

EDIT:



Totitos said:


> Who is Tazmo?



AHAHAHAHA! Best post ever! Can I sigquote this?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats what I got after hard working in this forum.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Who likes waffles.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola the Senoir thread!
@L :thanks for the comment on my sig!you got free time from cleaning the world of killer?XD i enjoy Death note too.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Which episode of Death Note is your favorite.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

ur talking to me totitos?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

umm well to say the thing is dear Totitos!
My favorite character in the manga is the shinigami!(cool earrings) and well no chapter in particular.Perhaps the very beginnig when he realises he can alter the life of people, or when i got to see L for the 1st time.XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

I loved when L made his first appeareance.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

yes L looked like a dork!XD Genius type!
Also got to realise who he was as i had seen his avatar here a lot but never asked.Am more on Claymore these days!
am Raki of claireXD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

I havent seen any chapter of Claymore maybe I should watch it.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

claymore is really nice!check it out dude!
check this guys 
my best episode so far:
Link removed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Really good chapter thanks!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

The best is the kiss clare give young raki,she shows to him the bond they have and say she will live for him.XD
tears ran down my cheeks.
well totally unexpected i was like damn but happy, the author of claymore and i have same vision
i hope raki will grow old fast and then take clare!XD


----------



## Haku (Jul 21, 2007)

Clare FTW!!!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

@Haku: yes!!too right my brother!
claymore=hairstylist manga
claymore=women superiority
claymore= short armour that protects nothing.
ROFL


----------



## Haku (Jul 21, 2007)

I want to marry a claymore!!! sliver eyed witches are so hot!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Claymore has really got my attention,I will watch!


----------



## Haku (Jul 21, 2007)

u should its awesome


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

also Guys any of you read Berserk?
am lost with the new super far away episode!
i watch the anime but read the manga till Griffith is rescued but then the new chapters with them on boat and Griffith like a new man is too much for me!
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol I dont know that manga too.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 21, 2007)

ur joking are u? totitos?
Totitos is killing me!
my heart is bleeding.
OMG
But don't worry check the link under my name above the picture/chuunin on the left.
its a great site for free manga.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously I have never had the chance to read manga only a few I have read.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

TAZMO is the canadian owner of this place



Database error 

The Naruto Forums database has encountered a problem.               


Please try the following:         
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the forums.narutofan.com:80 home page, then try to open another page.
Click the  button to try another link.
The forums.narutofan.com:80 forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.       

  We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Is he a member also?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah... inactive though...
berserk = best manga out


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats another manga I need to add on my list for watching.


----------



## Dan (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, people have been telling me about Berserk, apparently the anime isn't that good though.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

I am currently watching chapter3,so far its awesome.


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

gyaaaaa i love berserk

i want seniorship!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL! at your sig Hollow Ichigo,how you doing.


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

im fine
i just want to change my set so bad
but i need my 150x150 avy capabilities back


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

You still havent got your senior membership?


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2007)

lol               nope


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

How come???


----------



## martryn (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoa, why don't you have senior membership?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 21, 2007)

Totitos said:


> How come???



Probably cause Kira or one of the other Smod/Admins that approve people for senior membership hasn't done it yet. It seems they only do it on days when they feel like so maybe they haven't gotten to it yet.



martryn said:


> Whoa, why don't you have senior membership?


Lol. I was wrong about you not repping a 1000. Lol you rep about that or a little more. Don't ask how I know.*_*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats boring ,someone tells you if can become one or not.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 21, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Thats boring ,someone tells you if can become one or not.



What a senior member?

Yeah a Smod/Admin has to put you in the senior members group for you to become a senior member. 

Everyone gets approved though as long as they meet the three requirements as far as I know.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 21, 2007)

mmm I still need to wait till December.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 21, 2007)

hollow's not senior because it got taken from him for bad behavior i believe (notice how iria's not a senior), now he's just waiting to be re-accepted. 

that's my understanding anyway


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

Totitos said:


> mmm I still need to wait till December.


Yep December 3rd to be exact.


kamikazi said:


> hollow's not senior because it got taken from him for bad behavior i believe (notice how iria's not a senior), now he's just waiting to be re-accepted.
> 
> that's my understanding anyway


Hollow's been a bad boy!:amazed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol thats going to be like a gift.


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2007)

What exactly did Iria do that netted her a ban?


----------



## El Scorcho (Jul 22, 2007)

Can I be a senior?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

> What exactly did Iria do that netted her a ban?


you mean why can't she be senior? i have no idea you'd have to ask her, but i think she'll be able to apply again soon.  			 		 		 		 		





> Can I be a senior?


:rofl no, you need 1000 posts, 6 months of registration, and 3000 rep points


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

martryn said:


> What exactly did Iria do that netted her a ban?


I'm not sure but I know she got rep banned for participating in the mass negging of someone.



El Scorcho said:


> Can I be a senior?


Lol. Wut? 

You have a long way to go.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

martryn said:


> What exactly did Iria do that netted her a ban?


she was in the forum raid i got B& for as well
KK was in a bad mood so he wanted everyone who was involved with it to be punished
even if that meant our seniorship got taken away



El Scorcho said:


> Can I be a senior?


no


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

>_>

<_<

>_>

<_<

>_>

-_-


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

that makes perfect sence


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

Posting after hollow.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

ohyer Seniors NF memebers!
@Hollow ichigoMG another killer sig.nice
@yellow:you've been busy i see.
@El Sorcho:you got a very long way to go.
@King Kong: hey brother!XD


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks
i try :/


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> that makes perfect sence


Yes it does.



Devil Akuma said:


> Posting after hollow.


Lol. You stalking Hollow. Tryna get a piece of that ass.

EDIT: @AmitG: I wasn't on today until 11:00PM or something. Yeah I was busy.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

you cant stop the beat


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont stalk hollow he posts in like the same places i do and i only posted here because ive been lurking for awhile.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

bah
i cant lurk


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I dont stalk hollow he posts in like the same places i do and i only posted here because ive been lurking for awhile.


Well it's more like you post in the same places he does since you posted after him.



Hollow Ichigo said:


> bah
> i cant lurk


Lol. Mah invisible mode is good for lurking.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

I ment besides here.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I ment besides here.





> Well it's more like you post in the same places he does since you posted after him.



Lol. You do realize that would still apply anywhere else since you joined after him and he most likely posted in in whatever section before you.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

well many people use invisble mode these days!
i started to use it a while ago really as myself often check the profile of others to know there whereabouts at the time i required.XD
so what better way to fight stalkers than by someone once was one!XD
I don't do it anymore.No worries.
@Devil Akuma: akuma means now in roumanian language what it means for you?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2007)

@amit: akuma is a name of a guy from street fighter lolz


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

@Akuma  you mean that guy!XD
nice.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> @Devil Akuma: akuma means now in roumanian language what it means for you?





> Akuma, monsters born from dead souls mistakenly recalled by their loved ones to the living world, are the weapons of the Millenium Earl, who is intent on the destruction of the world.



That's what it means for me since I read D-Gray Man.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yo yellow you would recommend D-gray man?
a small summary of the manga please.
Thank you.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Yo yellow you would recommend D-gray man?
> a small summary of the manga please.
> Thank you.





			
				Wiki Summary said:
			
		

> The plot revolves around Allen Walker, an Exorcist, at the end of a fictional 19th century Europe. Allen is a member of the Black Order, a group of Exorcists connected with the Vatican. Their mission is to stop The Millennium Earl, an evil being planning to cleanse the world by destroying all the humans in the manner of Noah's great flood.
> 
> The Exorcists themselves are special people gifted with the ability to control and use Innocence, a divine substance created in the ages past to combat the Earl's minions, the Akuma. It is said that there are exactly 109 units of Innocence scattered around the world. Once an Innocence finds its compatible person, it will evolve to become a weapon to fight the Akuma.
> 
> ...



So basically the main character is Allen Walker and he's an exorcist. There's other exorcists to who a substance called innocence to fight akumas which are demon like things. As you read more there's higher level akuma's and some new enemies other than akuma.

I like it. I'd suggest you read a few chapters and see if you like it.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

You are full of win!
Am gonna go read D-gray man right this minute, well later today.
Thanks for that!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi everyone how you doing.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

We are doing fine i guess
Thanks for asking!
You checked Berserk out? and claymore!!
XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I only could see Berserk to chapter 4 when Gutts is fighting against
the Huge knight monster.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

Hellow there ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

lol D.Gray man is ace... hows you Loki?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Loki how you doing.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

Mes fine Dheano howz you?

Totitos thanks im good ya?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

im good,...
tired...


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

I am great but hungry and  I am watching Berserk while we are posting.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

heeh...im soo cooled off just got back form Bled, it was awsome 

hmm nice i'll wach some animes too but movie6 not back up i gota wait for that ^^


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats good to hear!I like your sig.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

berserk anime was dissapointing...
the manga however, is the best thing since manwhoring


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

lol manwhore XDDD Žigolo or whats that ? xD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

I only watch the  manga.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

lol Loki..
im off... bye all


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Bye Paladin


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

caya Dheano..

You can't watch the manga xDD only read~


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Well you know what I am trying to say:sweat


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

hey are you new here, its the 1st time i see ya post in this thread? xDD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I recently join here a month ago its just that I have never post here.

Hey do you want to see something scary


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2007)

sure.. show it XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I dony know if its gonna scare you but here you go


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

AHa hello there to all the seniors .
That pic of berserk was when that fat round face king was shocked to see his wife enjoying the pleasure of ... and wanted to have the power to kill.
Berserk is quite shocking to say the least but that why you should watch the anime mainly and then read the manga.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Right now I am where Gutts kill him,Gutts is a high new level of badass.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh totitos don't worry bro!
That nothing.Compared to the first chapter when his with the mega huge sword.
Big mother of all sword.LOL
See the peoples face when he cuts the guy in half,also there is the wind effect!
Thats what get people to read.XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

I really got impressed the first time I watch it,also the time when Gutts
cut in half that girl when he was fighting against a bunch of skull people.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

well to say the best match for berserk would bE:
'Don't get tricked into fighting it when you can cut it in half for free"
ROFL


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! is there a Gutts FC?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

well a berserk FC yes,the people there helped me with the link to free online manga.Browse the FCs!until i post a link here.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Could you put me a link to it please.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here goes the link Totitos!
Found in fact exactly what u wanted, 
Shishunki no Tawamure


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2007)

how long is the Beserk manga, and is it worth reading now?


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

well homie, what can i say its been there for since 1990 and still going strong today.Its violence, danger and other stuff mixed in.If your a manga fan you should read Berserk at least for knowledge.
And hell Gutz is a human with no super powers like so many others.His power is his will to survive.
The anime is very dark.
The best would be to watch/check it out yourself.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

i love berserk
thats the reason i want my senior ship back
i want to put a griffith avy up


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 22, 2007)

I highly recommend Berserk. A masterpiece in terms of manga.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

noooooooo!
Griffith that guy who make women look ugly!XD
rofl
Well ,nice to see you back on Hollow Ichigo!you change the sig?
with that see you all later seniors,i'm gonna cook myself food and eat and then study for my exam tomorow.But most probably be back late at night!XD
see you all !


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow Shin its the first time I see you posting here.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 22, 2007)

lol I posted here. You just have to dig through 100s of pages ><


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

must


have


seniorship 


>_o


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol! its just that most of the times I see you posting in the battledome.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

i never go there


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

I spend most of the time posting there.


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

i spend my time in the blender


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 22, 2007)

So if you get banned you lose Senior membership?


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2007)

no
its just i got it taken away since i raided the forums and kk wanted me to suffer


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

It appears to be truth.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

Berserk is the best manga out there
Ive been following for almost 11 years


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello again!
Check out the Gatz FC Royal!It newly made.
I had the link somewhere, Totitos has it!
cHECK the wall paper there of the huge sword.
 The FC:How To Become a Mod 101

EDIT:i nearly forgot, throws pokeball(used to catch the animals) in thread;frees yellow.Now you gotta fight for me!ROFL


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

^Lol. What's up everyone?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Yellow how you doing.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 22, 2007)

YO guys!if you wanna have a good laugh about Berserk,check out the last post i did in Gutts FC.Really worth watching for all those who watched the anime.Those who didn't watch it but who finished the manga ca still check it out but if not better avoid.Spoiler in there.XD
So yellow still haven't told us folks your favorite mangas.
Ok its 1 22 am here in Eastern Europe,time to go.Made it till Academy Teacher and since i post mostly on FCs, i'm sure to stick to 300 posts.XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

manga talk reminds me that i probably shouldn't be on this forum


----------



## Neko (Jul 22, 2007)

Im back to kill you all


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Neko how you doing.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

damn and things were so nice well while you were gone
welcome back


----------



## Neko (Jul 22, 2007)

You guys reached only half way between 12k and 13k, i thought you would have gotten further


----------



## Dan (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello Neko, you probably don't know me. So allow me to introduce myself.

Hi im Chaud real name Daniel;. And as you can see i'm new


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

I am back from my oh So Wonderful Bannnnn!


----------



## Starber (Jul 22, 2007)

^ Welcome back!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

> You guys reached only half way between 12k and 13k, i thought you would have gotten further


not all of us are professional spammers posters like you.

welcome back vyse


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you 

I didnt get to check what people said about my question that day so i'll ask again:

Did anyone go to their Harry Potter Release Party?...I finished the book at 12:13 the day it came out..


----------



## Starber (Jul 22, 2007)

I stopped reading Harry Potter at the fourth book. 
It's still up in my closet somewhere... I remember I got to chapter five and then never went back lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

i haven't read a single harry potter book, yet know most of the details through what friends have told me. i even know about all the stuff that happens in deathly hollows, b/c people tend to tell me what occurred when i tell them i don't read the books as they want to talk about it.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 22, 2007)

Neko said:


> Im back to kill you all


Welcome back Neko.



Chaud said:


> Hello Neko, you probably don't know me. So allow me to introduce myself.
> 
> Hi im Chaud real name Daniel;. And as you can see i'm new


Damn your post count is high for someone who joined in june.:amazed 



Vyse said:


> I am back from my oh So Wonderful Bannnnn!


Lol. B& why? Welcome back.



Starber said:


> I stopped reading Harry Potter at the fourth book.
> It's still up in my closet somewhere... I remember I got to chapter five and then never went back lol





kamikazi said:


> i haven't read a single harry potter book, yet know most of the details through what friends have told me. i even know about all the stuff that happens in deathly hollows, b/c people tend to tell me what occurred when i tell them i don't read the books as they want to talk about it.


Read it!


----------



## Merciless (Jul 22, 2007)

Harry potter dies i hear... thank god!.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 22, 2007)

> Read it!


but i already know everything that happens


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm back.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 23, 2007)

did i just get spoiled on harry potter?  um please don't confirm or deny what SSJ4 said in his post.  I rather read the book to find out thanks. or use spoiler tags. 

welcome back from the banned lands.  what did you guys get banned for? :3


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

~L~ said:


> did i just get spoiled on harry potter?  um please don't confirm or deny what SSJ4 said in his post.  I rather read the book to find out thanks. or use spoiler tags.
> 
> welcome back from the banned lands.  what did you guys get banned for? :3



Hacking Tazmo's computer and putting loads of gay porn in there.

Posting sarcastic 'spoiler' threads in library.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _harry potter deathly hollows details: soooo tempting_ 



magic is involved 


open the spoiler tag, you know you want to


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 23, 2007)

aww Hei... at least it was just a one day ban. 

thanks kamikazi for the spoiler tag. *runs away before my hand evilly clicks on it*


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

@KK: You're dead. Why you spoil? 

@L:


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 23, 2007)

i gave away sooo many details 

i just couldn't resist myself. 

*Spoiler*: _even more details: definitely don't click this as you will be very spoiled_ 



stuff happens


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I might as well give out some other spoilers from HP_ 



Neji dies.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 23, 2007)

^

*Spoiler*: _do not click, will ruin the entire book. seriously don't do it, resist the urge_ 




i don't know what to put here





> thanks kamikazi for the spoiler tag. *runs away before my hand evilly clicks on it*


trust me, there's no need to be thanking me


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I shall not return here until i've finish the book. yes indeed. alright then, ja ne!!    *rapes*


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: _do not click, will ruin the entire book. seriously don't do it, resist the urge_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



HP = Hyuuga Plot. 




L, run from this thread!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if your HP goes to 0 you faint.



*Spoiler*: __ 



HP=hit points


~L~ don't go 

actually, i'm about to go to bed. it's 2:30 AM and i need some sleep. bye awesome peoples


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ~L~ don't go



It's a trap. 


*Spoiler*: _More spoilz_ 



Harry is gay.




Bai KK.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Bye KK!! 

I'm also running from NF, harry potter spoilers are everywhere  regardless if they're fake or not, I'm running!! 

Bye Hei.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn spoilers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

look an Sasuke tard hates spoilers LOL


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

holy SHIT LH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

HOLLOW!!!!!!!!!!!  


......and everyone else........


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

hey look it be my son!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> hey look it be my son!



hey look, it be my dad.....who I thought I'd never see again.......


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

weres my credit for your avy?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> weres my credit for your avy?



yes, yes.......getting to it....... 


*sigh*


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

yey its back


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> yey its back



dare I ask the anime your sig is from?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

^ Im guessing Hollow Ichigo's sig is from tengen toppa gurren lagann


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^ Im guessing Hollow Ichigo's sig is from tengen toppa gurren lagann



por que?  



lol.....ok then.....so how are ya?


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2007)

correct!


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> por que?
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....ok then.....so how are ya?



lol 

Anyways im fine just bored  



Hollow Ichigo said:


> correct!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

god......I'm so fucking bored.....-____-


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> god......I'm so fucking bored.....-____-



SAME HERE >__________<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko said:


> SAME HERE >__________<





yep.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> yep.



Yea *sigh*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yea *sigh*





poke.poke.poke


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> poke.poke.poke


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

lol......did you make that??? xDDDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea  being bored makes me do anything


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko you're so cute.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko you're so cute.



I agree.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko you're so cute.



 that was major randomness

And ~Zaxxon~ agrees with the randomness 

thnx pplz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2007)

I just saw you were posting and decided to tell you.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 23, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just saw you were posting and decided to tell you.



And I just thought I'd try my luck........xDDDDD


but seriously, your cute.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol whatever you guys say


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey whats going on.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Nm with me just STILL bored here


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you seen Transformers.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup 

It was Awesomeness


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys rep me.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I couldnt watch it yesterday because the tickets sold out T_T


I cant rep you Havoc because you dont have the balance thing under your
avy.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

@ Havoc
 Well when you ask so nicely......*HELL NO!!!* 
plus it seem you rep banned?

@Totitos
awww well try again it will be worth it


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2007)

I know, I'm rep banned.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

-_- -_- -_- lol!


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Its becuz of the crazy rep you give out XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I didnt know you could get rep ban!


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko got me rep banned.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I didnt know you could get rep ban!



Yup  




Havoc said:


> Neko got me rep banned.



I did?................


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

How is that possible?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Totitos said:


> How is that possible?



lol i didnt get him banned, someone looked at the rep hes given out and i guess decided he was abusing his rep power?

Anyways its not my fault


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2007)

She's pure evil.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL!:sweat 

this thread is more offtopic than it was before:amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Me Evil?!?! thats crazy talk 

And does this thread even have a topic?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess not.Do you know a manga known as Berserk.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup 

Berserk is coolz


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

In where chapter are you,right know I am only in the Golden Age arc.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Im on the Eve of the Festival


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Gutts is the meaning of BADASS!!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol yea

And actually the meaning of BadAss is BadAss 

@_@


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

"note to self BadAss means Badass"
Gutts is Godlike!


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol only "god-like" in that Manga


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Is the anime not good as the manga?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

The Anime definitely isnt as good as the Manga[not that the anime is Super Horrible]. Maybe if they did a re-make it would be better


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm I need to give it a shoot if I like the anime.

The girl from your avy is from Air Gear right?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Hmm I need to give it a shoot if I like the anime.
> 
> The girl from your avy is from Air Gear right?



The Anime is pretty old it was created in 1998 i think

And yea shes Simca from Air Gear


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

The manga is still going,I have only watch the anime to a certain point.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

hi Neko, Totitos


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Loki, rest.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Oi Hei...what new? 


Darn i got errors >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

wtf is with the laughing


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm cose we're happy?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

wtf is with the notrust


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> hmm cose we're happy?



Then Smile!



Hei said:


> wtf is with the notrust



I don't trust those laughs


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

haha...you can, my laugh is real Neko 


*there some reps*


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 23, 2007)

> I don't trust those laughs



 **


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> haha...you can, my laugh is real Neko
> 
> 
> *there some reps*



  Now my rep is 15554. Why couldny you have 1+ more rep power 



Hei said:


> **


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry neko i dont have as many reps..i can only give you this for now..


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> sorry neko i dont have as many reps..i can only give you this for now..





Its okay i was just playing 

thnx 

btw ive made a MUCH better version of you ava


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

I kno..


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 23, 2007)

Heyo to the seniors!Long time no see.
Where the group?Yellow, king K and the rest of Gutts FC!?


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm dun know 

Its just me,


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well i never got to e-meet you really!
Big hello to you.
I was present in the 3 to 4 pages before where i got introduced to the senior thread!
So what up?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

That loser Yellow isnt here

Thats super tard kamikazi also isn't here 

And your Gutts FC should go to the Gutts FC


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I love waffles!

Hi Loki,Hei and Amit!


Join the Gutts FC is full of Badassery!


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2007)

Pancakes > Waffles


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Muffins > Pancakes


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Gutts>muffins


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Sailor Moon > Gatts


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo>Sailor Moon


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Cookies & Pie > Manga & Anime


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

no wayz neko!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Gutts + muffins >>> everything


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

The cat from  Loki´s sig >>>>Pokemon itself


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

nekoz+ anime//mangaz+foodzz(and ya know what ) > everything


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> no wayz neko!!



   



Totitos said:


> Gutts + muffins >>> everything



Cake + Pie + Icecream + Cookies + muffins > Every and anything that exists


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Tobi+Gutts+Metal Gear4+Vegeta+Oda>>>>Everything!


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Ummm no No anime/manga character nor game can beat Those sweet pastries. Its impossible Pastry Eaters Over Anime/Manga watchers + game players

-The End-


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn I loose T_T you beat me Neko.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Totitos said:


> The cat from  Loki?s sig >>>>Pokemon itself



I know its uber cool


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Its damn hilarious,I wanna a neko like that XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

I LOL'd Soooo hard when i saw the Neko is loki's sig i wanted to rep ya but i have to spread some around


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

hehe..take youre time neko XDD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Loki did you create that neko sig?


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

no..it was on the net..i gotz much more XDD

Hey Totitos you look like a bleach fan, you know if there are any bleach forum like this one?

my friend likes bleach only...and soo >_<


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

let me search for it Loki!


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

ok thnx!! Neko are youre still on?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

I will indeed take my time 

Whos actually on this forum for Naruto? Once you've become a member after a short period of time you no longer come on NF just for an Anime so tell your friend to join here


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Ugh You post warped over me 

Yup im still on


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko is right you should tell him or her to join.But I am not gonna decide that
here are two links

This one
announcement


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> no..it was on the net..i gotz much more XDD
> 
> Hey Totitos you look like a bleach fan, you know if there are any bleach forum like this one?
> 
> my friend likes bleach only...and soo >_<



Here you go:

Bleach Exile

And it's not like this is an entirely Naruto based forum since there's more discussion about other anime/manga other than Naruto.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn Shin you beat me!how you doing


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Meh. It's going alright for me. Just lurking right now.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

Eh a time to relax!


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Neko said:


> I will indeed take my time
> 
> Whos actually on this forum for Naruto? Once you've become a member after a short period of time you no longer come on NF just for an Anime so tell your friend to join here



he is..and hes a senior with over 1k posts...let him be hes a bakaero


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol then stay in the Bleach section


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

meh yah..i dont know, anyhow..i just cant sleep  it 3 o'clock in the morning and im still up 

whats with you Neko?.. I think its day time in the US?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

Harro peeps


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Well its sorta night now its 8 o'clock here

Hey GB's Manwhore


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

The time right now where I am is 7:45 p.m.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi There Dheano


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I say we need waffles!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

danm....
2.15am here


----------



## Neji (Jul 23, 2007)

wow you guys have spammed over my #1 spot


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

8:17p.m. here right now.


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Neji said:


> wow you guys have spammed over my #1 spot



Your #1 Spot?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

what are you talking about Neji?


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol i think Neji has gone 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Insane


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

yap nekos the number one now xDD he meant the posts~


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed:amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> yap nekos the number one now xDD he meant the posts~



Ohhh how did you know that  



Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed:amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im still agreeing with the Crzay thing


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like to push the spoiler button:amazed


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

SPOILERZ XDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

lol Neji posting that is a Self-indication that I need to stop posting here for a while >_>


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

why should you? 

This is a thread for seniors to discuss things or is it not


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive been discussing things ALOT before i was even a Senior


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

who cares


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

Listen you Tard! 

Apparently i do or i wouldn't be posting 

Dont get killed at such an early age


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah do as you like...And dont worry i wont die, yet


----------



## Neko (Jul 23, 2007)

We'll see about that


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

heeh we sure will  

well thats it for me, oyasumi(good night xD)


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

lol Spamming time... I shall take #1 spot within 3 hours


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

how? If you dont have one who'll post with ya


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

wtf i was rejected again
fucking seniorship


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

lol... ll speak to myself.. 

how are you anyway?!?!?!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Nah..im here ya dont have to xD
If you meant me in good...its just my head...it hurts >__<


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

lol... hey, and about da girlz... remember the pics?? how you doing with them...?


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG this topic has gone on with 637 posts O_O

Hah lolz I said posts when I meant pages.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

yaahh... me know thatz


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

lol there is no topic >_> thats exactly why its gone 637 pages


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

So you just basically talk about whatever in here?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah like for example I just farted


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

OMFG you farted 

Did you know that cheese is very tasty?


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz I r liking this place >


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

cheese.... doesnt that "cheese" thing comes from milk?


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Where do cowzz come from?


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

no it comes from cowzZ O_o


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

cowzZ... they are tasty


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

animes.... hmm... whatz thatz?


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

they sure are  , I likez you, you like the same things i like O_o

dont say?! You wach animes TO??!  xDDD


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG Animes??!?!??!?!?!?! Those are SOO awesome Like Chicken


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Chicken is KICKASS


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

RP doesnt know what Animes iz!!! >_<!!! Its Chicken coolness thats exactly what it is


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello all.


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Hei what is up?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

........... :can ...............


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Animes you dont know what animes are?!!  Have you ever seen TOm&Jerry? O_O


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz Tom and Jerry isn't anime <.<


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

Tom & Jerry were cool.....
but real anime woz smurfz


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

NO!!! realz animes waz the FlinStones


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

> What about The Jetsons?


Jestsons > Flingstonez


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

What about The Jetsons?


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Time warps keep happening around me ;_;


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

What about them?

Flintstones > Jetsons


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Power Rangers is the ultimate anime >.>


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

noez its TOM&JERRYZ


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

WHAT!?!?!? Barbie is the Ultimate Anime character 

Barbie doll > All animated characters


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Bah fine =/


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

hell yeah im the motherfuckin pricess


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

hymmm....
Johnny Bravo


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Dheano agreed!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

NO I SAID BARBIE!!  ITS OVER BARBIE WINS 

lol for some reason now i want to make a barbie Ava


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

i see, so thats how its gonna be played


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Then you must make it.


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

My current ava looks close enough to be Barbie


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2007)

Did someone say barbie?


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

take what, please explain


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

oh gawd.....


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

yessum, i think


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

YASMINE SASHA CLOE AND SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

Why dont u guys get it


BARBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken is evil =/ he possessed my best mate once.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 24, 2007)

For some reason, I'm addicted to your sig Hollow


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

mabey i should make it into a seizure


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

WAAAAAAAA, ITS BRAVO..Johnny Bravo


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

WAAAAAAAA, ITS BRAVO..Johnny Bravo 

Ohhh momma


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

*negs everyone here*


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Neko said:


> *negs everyone here*



But i still like Barbie?


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> But i still like barby?



Who is Barby!?!?!?!?!??!

Now you get double neg for spelling Barbie wrong


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Barbie is the worst anime ever.


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

Your Avatar is the Worst anime ever >_<!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Barbie is worse than that.


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

NO! 

Barbie > your Avatar


----------



## legan (Jul 24, 2007)

Bye guys I have to go get my stitches removed D=


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Listen, i'm not gonna argue here. You're just trying to contravene with my post. But deep down inside...you know that My Ava > Barbie x 9999

EDIT: Bye Legan.


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

Bye 

Post more at the "lots of topics yet no topic Seniors thread"

So i can get 13k faster

@ Hei

..........whatever


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> But i still like Barbie?



NEKO NEKO I SPELLED RIGHT LOOK!! XDDD

why did you neg me


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> NEKO NEKO I SPELLED RIGHT LOOK!! XDDD



Triple negs for typing Neko twice when you should have put it only once  






Edit: I didnt neg you yet


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> NEKO NEKO I SPELLED RIGHT LOOK!! XDDD
> 
> why did you neg me



She really negged you for that? 

EDIT: no. So it's okay to say "Barby, Barby-Chan?!"


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Neko said:


> Triple negs for typing Neko twice when you should have put it only once
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know, we're just joking  


OMG Hei what hapned to you avy?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> OMG Hei what hapned to you avy?



idk.  **


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

lol everyone left


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 24, 2007)

don't be mean to newbies cause one day the might surpass u and kick your arse


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

lol wut? were you talking to me 

if you haven't noticed im a newbie too >_>


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh great. Now I'm on, and Neko left.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

neko ur invisible :amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

Neko left? 

Why didn't anyone tell me


----------



## Neko (Jul 24, 2007)

ARG DONT POST WARP >_<!!!

Im not invisible 

I dont know what your talking about

Your crazy

I ALREADY SAID IM NOT invisible

Leave me ALone 

ARG! Im NOT

Shut Up!

.............


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey whats up!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Hello.

@ Neko: But you are.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Who is invisible?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Neko is.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

But she is right there! -__-


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

She's invisible.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 24, 2007)

no, I'm talking to everyone who has ever picked on newbies


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

lol what are you talking about?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

lol I guess someone got bashed quite badly.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah some old users bashed newbies really bad.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

lol...Bleach manga pownzz!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

lol rly?!!?!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Ulquiorra is badass!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

ya rly!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep really -___- 0__0 0.0


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

*Aikotoba wa Abra Cadabra!!* lol.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Yep really -___- 0__0 0.0



Em Gin is the most badass then its Grimmjow...and of course the king of all is Ken_chan


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Bleach art but storywise its a pain in the nutz... way too predictable


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

lol at that video!

"throws muffin at Loki?s face"

Ulquiorra is more badass


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Kon is more badass than any fucker from Bleach. Period.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn he is the pimp of pimps in Bleach.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

I cant help it but Hitsu_chan is smexy >_<


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:
			
		

> I like Bleach art but storywise its a pain in the nutz... way too predictable



I like Bleach art but storywise its a pain in the nutz... way too predictable


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

I see Dheano ^^

Im readin the manga...im having a maraton...readin it for 7 hours now


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

good  .         .


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

hey Dheano could you teach me?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. WTF happened to Kamikazi? I swear I haven't seen him post in a few days now.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

hmm..maybe he's comp broke down..and i havnt seen ya post in here for some time now... XDD

oh yellow look at my sig under "the good stuff// mEH Nekoz ...you will Lol.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Yellow? In seniors? Long time no see.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

Loki, teach you what?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> hmm..maybe he's comp broke down..and i havnt seen ya post in here for some time now... XDD
> 
> oh yellow look at my sig under "the good stuff// mEH Nekoz ...you will Lol.


Yeah been stuck in the world of pokemanz. 


And I saw the Neko playing pokemon lol.



Hei said:


> Yellow? In seniors? Long time no see.



Hey Hei. How're you doing?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Pokemanz? My charizaur better than ur venuzaur! 

Good Yellow, you?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol. I always go with the fire type so you can't have charizaur.


I'm good. Been posting the the ChatterBox and playing videogames and stuff.lol


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. I always go with the fire type so you can't have charizaur.
> 
> 
> I'm good. Been posting the the ChatterBox and playing videogames and stuff.lol



lol my pikchio betr than ur charizaur!!!!11



Pikachu is so fucking over-rated.


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Loki, teach you what?



hmm..teach me the way of the Žigolo!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Pikachu sucks,magikarp is much better.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Hei said:


> lol my pikchio betr than ur charizaur!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> Pikachu is so fucking over-rated.



You only has a Pikchu. I send out mah Reichu.



Yeah Pikachu is useless


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You only has a Pikchu. I send out mah Reichu.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Pikachu is useless



HAXX! 

Golem I choose you!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

To big for screen!! O_O


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

screw your pokemons

GO MAGIKARP


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

Totitos said:


> screw your pokemons
> 
> GO MAGIKARP



My Magikarp owns yours.



Magikarp! Use Splash!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

I choose Seaking 

*Fuck Yeah Seaking*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

my magikarp is golden,therefore I win.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

I choose Leonidas, therefore _I_ win.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

I choose Chuck Norris


I win!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 24, 2007)

I choose Broccoli Dog, therefore I win again.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Chuck! use roundhouse kick!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

omg sick xDD

BUT..


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

I won because I am the only one here!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

not really...>___< Loki never sleepz


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

Loki do you want a muffin.


----------



## +Hero (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm 6 months, 977 posts, and 2871 rep. points away from becoming Senior. ^^


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

ya alredy gave me one remember? *throws muffin at lokis head*


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

+Hero said:


> I'm 6 months, 977 posts, and 2871 rep. points away from becoming Senior. ^^



Lol. That's a long way. Give me your password and I'll get you a 1000 posts in no time.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 24, 2007)

@Loki
No wait I threw it at your face not your head-__-

@Yellow
lol thats cheating!


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

reps yellow and goez to bed...Totilos i cant rep you yet, need to wait 24h now >__<

caya~


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Loki
> No wait I threw it at your face not your head-__-
> 
> @Yellow
> lol thats cheating!



Em face and head are she same shit  

Well i ate it thats what matters xDD


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Tostitos said:
			
		

> @Yellow
> lol thats cheating!


It's not cheating until you're caught.



-=LOki=- said:


> reps yellow and goez to bed...Totilos i cant rep you yet, need to wait 24h now >__<
> 
> caya~



Thank ya for the rep. Goodnight too ya Loki.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol this thread has too many weirdos


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Including you too Neko.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Neko is not a Weirdo 

Neko is your average kind hearted angel


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Only average huh. 

I like your sig Neko.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Thnx  i like it too thats...why...its...there


----------



## Homura (Jul 25, 2007)

*drools at the sight of Neko's cool sig*


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

*laughs at sight of Karin's cool sig*


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Karin said:


> *drools at the sight of Neko's cool sig*



What brings you here Karin?:amazed 


Is it mah sexiness that attracted you here?


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

^ I *HIGHLY* doubt that


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

I believe that's why Karin came here.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Karin came because of my Cool Username of course once Karin saw that Neko posted in the SM thread.

Im sure Karin didn't come because of some dude with a bright color as their username


----------



## Homura (Jul 25, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I believe that's why Karin came here.



>.> You wish! Nuuu! I've been found out!!


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes she came cause of me.

Lol. I'm sleepy now so goodnight.^^

EDIT: 


Karin said:


> >.> You wish! Nuuu! I've been found out!!


Your hurt mah feelings now.

Goodnight.


----------



## Homura (Jul 25, 2007)

I actually came cause you guys are radiating of coolness so I thought being near you guys would help me absorb some of that said coolness.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Karin said:


> I actually came cause you guys are radiating of coolness so I thought being near you guys would help me absorb some of that said coolness.


I was radiating coolness.

Ok now final time goodnight.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 25, 2007)

I hate mornings. They're so wierd.


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Then go to sleep until it isn't morning >_<


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually, it's already afternoon. (Or morning for me.) If I sleep again I'll get up at like 6, and I have things to do.


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

sup ppl  

or should i say good mornin for me ^_~


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

Oi~ Sup man?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Eh I am hungry right now and you Loki.


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

meh im cool ^^ Just came back home ect


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

How are your pokemons doing.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

^Lol.

Good afternoon everyone. Damn I just woke up. I really slept late today.><


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Yellow how you doing!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 25, 2007)

good afternoon


----------



## Starber (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey guys how's life?


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello 

Life sucks


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 25, 2007)

dull and unimaginative


----------



## Starber (Jul 25, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hello
> 
> Life sucks



Yea it does :amazed


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 25, 2007)

i see you saved 13k for me to return


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

lol no >_> 107 more post to go


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Eh whats up!


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

Totitos said:


> How are your pokemons doing.



Ask meh neko xDDD


Neko said:


> Hello
> 
> Life sucks




yap life really is a bitch right now >___<


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Life is boring right now -____-

"goes and asks meh neko "
How are your pokemons doing -.-


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Stop saying Neko >___<


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

heeh...ok..*saying Cat* xDD


Fuckin errors >_< i got them


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Tell me a good reason and I will stop -___-


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

Because i said so 

Early death comes to all who oppose Neko

Your end will be near 

Have you ever seen a Very mad cat?

Multiply that by 100 

Is that good enough?


----------



## chrisp (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everybody! I guess most of you don't know me, but now I'm back from a long holiday and with loads of energy to begin at the University and to become a Senior Member! I'm only some posts short!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 25, 2007)

someone else who will attain senior before me  

welcome back

there goes my pic


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

huh...if someone has an idea what i should do now plise tell me cose im soo fuckin bored >_<

Oi Kamikazi long time no see eh?  *reps*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 25, 2007)

Break a table with your head Loki then you will not feel bore anymore XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

Nah i think i'll drink an energy drink xD 

d0h^now i cant sleep.. nice done loki


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

OMG Kamikazi. Where have you been I haven't seen you post in so long.        


And that barely sums up my emotions right now.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2007)

I wanna dance.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 25, 2007)

hey loki and yellow.

i was having technical difficulties. took a couple days to repair. but i have returnified 

days of no repping or posting, i have some catching up to do.


----------



## Loki (Jul 25, 2007)

lol...no really any1 got some funny pics?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Glad your back. I missed talking to you.

I repped you Kamikazi.:/


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

*VOTE FOR IRIA* 


lol i have nothing better to do


----------



## Yellow (Jul 25, 2007)

Neko said:


> *VOTE FOR IRIA*
> 
> 
> lol i have nothing better to do



Maybe I will but Neji's funnier so I don't know.:/


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2007)

But Iria is super coooool 

Edit: Darnit

BOOOOO! Yellow sucks 

j/k  or am i?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

division 1 is over, neji won. vote kamikazi in division 2

 now onward to division 2!!! vote kamikazi in division 2

vote kamikazi in division2

subliminal message better be working

vote kamikazi in division 2


----------



## Namicho (Jul 26, 2007)

Ah, I haven't been very active here lately. Business. Bleh. And I'll just get busier when band starts...X..xx.x.x


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 26, 2007)

what's the point of this


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 26, 2007)

what's the point of this


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

If you mean this thread there is none

And You shouldn't double post


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

jaredknight said:


> what's the point of this



The point of this thread is that if you want to be a senior member you can ask here if for some reason you don't want to use the user CP to apply and members  can talk here too.


@Neko:I voted Iria at the end. Too bad she lost. 

Vote Yellow in division two.


There's gonna be a recount though without all the dupe votes so she might actually be the winner. 

Vote Yellow in division two.

I cam make subliminal messages too Kamikazi.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

> what's the point of this


my friend yellow is mistaken. the purpose of this thread is to practice our spamming. we go completely off topic then every now and then post something related to seniorship. touché yellow


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone here?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

does i counts as an anyone?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> does i counts as an anyone?



No cause your just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

i'm clearly your dupe account. i don't know how you manage 2 active accounts. bravo to you.....me......us......


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Oi~ sup ppl ^^


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i'm clearly your dupe account. i don't know how you manage 2 active accounts. bravo to you.....me......us......


Indeed I've had everyone fooled all along thinking we were 2 separate people when we're one and the same.



-=LOki=- said:


> Oi~ sup ppl ^^


Nothing just talking with mah dupe.


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

lol...you got more than one account yellow?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> lol...you got more than one account yellow?



Yeah mah other account is called "kamikazi." I post quite often with it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

oh..wait i think i heard that name somwere...just cant seem to remember


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> oh..wait i think i heard that name somwere...just cant seem to remember



just open

That's mah dupe. I'm sure you've met him before.


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

oh wait thats Kamikazi!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 26, 2007)

crazzy cat playing pokemon vidoe game


----------



## Namicho (Jul 26, 2007)

*spamsssszz8**8


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

Dont spam you tard!!! >_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

for a simple dupe account i do pretty good


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

cool sig Kamikazi i like white tigerz


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks loki


smilies for the hell of using smilies
:abduct


​


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

This account Neko im using now is a dupe

Heres my Main one

here


----------



## Namicho (Jul 26, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> Dont spam you tard!!! >_<



.............................*cries*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

^i have more posts than you, that means i spam better 
you really need to go out there and start spamming. don't even read the thread, just post "i agree " in every thread you see.


Neko said:


> This account Neko im using now is a dupe
> 
> Heres my Main one
> 
> Uchiha bashing please


that's amazing!! how do you keep up with the two different personalities? i mean one is pure win and the other pure fail. it must be tough


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea Im sry that my ~Kira one is pure fail but im trying the best i can


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

huh..i think both are win


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

Thnx Loki


----------



## Havoc (Jul 26, 2007)

*HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2007)

Havoc, your unbanned!


----------



## Havoc (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been unbanned for a while now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

hi  **


----------



## Loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice sig Dheano xD

I fuckin hate this Database errors and shit >___<


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

do you get it?


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope not at all 

Dammmmmmmmmmmm >_<!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

neither did i at first

"hi i'm bored"

bored and board.


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

lol..wut?

thats stupid


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 26, 2007)

i haven't made a funny post in a while. i think i'm losing my touch.


----------



## Neko (Jul 26, 2007)

Its not your falut NF is just suckie at the moment  Its bringing everything down. If you think about it normally ppl would be more active like this thread would have been reached 13k


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree. These errors make posting very difficult at times.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

i was just gonna accept all blame and say that my fail was killing the forum but i like your cause for it better.


only 44 more posts 

EDIT: do you realize that the plaza now has no mods :amazed































cause suz and del are smods now


----------



## Yellow (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i was just gonna accept all blame and say that my fail was killing the forum but i like your cause for it better.
> 
> 
> only 44 more posts
> ...



I fear Del.


















A lot.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

maybe youre the next mod there Kamikazi


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 27, 2007)

Del and Suzu still mod their sections, but their usernames won't appear at the bottom because their Super Mods and therefore not bound to those section.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2007)

> maybe youre the next mod there Kamikazi



 ... yar right...


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

xDDD funny eh ^^

Dheano i never askd ya this but what dose GB stand for? Greath britain?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dheano i never askd ya this but what dose GB stand for? Greath britain?



Golden Byakugan...
the best thing of this Forums
remember andoliveira4 ???
his legacy
anti uchiha


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

ye ye I get you hehe..em im an anti-uchiha too need new members? xDD

ALL HaIL THE Golden Byakugan


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

Lawl GB...

I'd vote you for Mod Kamikazi. 

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!1111


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

lol Oi Namicho sup ?


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

Nm, just woke up. It's 9:30am here. I'm just being bored and enjoying my last weekday to sleep in before i have band in the morning..hehe..


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

heeh that nice to hear


----------



## Starber (Jul 27, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Nm, just woke up. It's 9:30am here. I'm just being bored and enjoying my last weekday to sleep in before i have band in the morning..hehe..



What instrument do you play?


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

The clarinet♥♥;D


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Starber said:


> What instrument do you play?



Nam is lying its the Triangle


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, dammit I've been found out!!1

.....now I have to move to Australia...


----------



## Starber (Jul 27, 2007)

Clarinets are always fun 

I always wanted to play the triangle ~ It looks so easy


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Bye bye Nam 

And the Triangle is not easy its takes years to mater, to be able to hit the right sound cutting tone


----------



## Starber (Jul 27, 2007)

**


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning everyone!
And Neko,again thanks alot!


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning and your welcome


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

The girl that is in your avy and sig is Mana right?


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Im playin guitar lol...im not in a band, but i was playing on a concert they needet a guitarist extra XDD It powned soo hard ^^

Damn it neko i was aware of youre god like skillz with sigs before evryone else xDD 


omg soo sweet sig O_O +reps


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm bragging i see Loki


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

well I have too...so you all see i can do somffin 

oh btw..i played clarinet tu..sucks tho


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont know how to play any instrument.


----------



## Starber (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to know how, but I haven't tried in so long.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 27, 2007)

cute turtle starber. I use to play the clarinet


----------



## Starber (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, thanks. <3
I used to play violin... no more though.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 27, 2007)

np. cool


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'd vote you for Mod Kamikazi.


you are now my favorite member on this forum 

i'll never be a mod, besides i'd be waaaaay too corrupt



> ... yar right...


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

i though i was your favorite


----------



## C?k (Jul 27, 2007)

*randomly drops by*



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> you are now my favorite member on this forum


 
What?...But you said I was your favourite member! You lying S.O.B


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

read only your spoiler tag please 

*Spoiler*: _Namicho_ 



you are my favorite, i lied to those other two




*Spoiler*: _Neko_ 



i was lying to the others, you are clearly my real favorite




*Spoiler*: _Divine_ 



i would never lie to you, i was lying to the others. you are my true favorite




did it work?


----------



## C?k (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> read only your spoiler tag please
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Namicho_
> 
> ...


 
I knew I was your one and only 

...


*negs*


----------



## Havoc (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey DI


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

I knew it thnx KK 
.
.
.
.
You bastard 

Only 8 more posts until i get 13k


----------



## C?k (Jul 27, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Hey DI


 
Hey havoc, what brings you here?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

@Neko, who's the girl in your sig?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> @Neko, who's the girl in your sig?



I'm assuming Mana from Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

you dont know?

lol j/k

Her name is Mana Tatsumiya from Negima! and Negima!? just like ~Kira said


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah okay. I was just intrigued by the big tits


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

I am gonna be the 13000 poster!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

i have finally reached luminary





> You bastard


you know while you were gone i convinced two people you were a guy 



> I am gonna be the 13000 poster


i could double post


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Ah okay. I was just intrigued by the big tits



LOL!

im the 13,000th Poster 

@ KK Congrats 

On 2nd though BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

timewarp now

EDIT: damn didn't work


----------



## C?k (Jul 27, 2007)

SHIT! My evil-keep-refreshing-the-page-until-someone-posts-then-steal-the-13000-post plan pailed!!!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

10k, 11k, 12k, 13k


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

My rep rank's still "Guardian of the Faith" D:


----------



## C?k (Jul 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> My rep rank's still "Guardian of the Faith" D:


 
I could help, but I think this is the first time we've met @__@


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

this was the last for me I just wanted to get 4 for some reason 

I might not even be on NF long enough to get to 14k

@ Shin

Well I just got to Guardian of faith and your probably near Luminary so dont feel down


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I could help, but I think this is the first time we've met @__@



The start of a beautiful friendship? 

Though, how in god's name do you guys get over 500k rep?



Neko said:


> @ Shin
> 
> Well I just got to Guardian of faith and your probably near Luminary so dont feel down



Yeah, I'm about 5k off from becoming Luminary. 

That takes a long time for me though because I'm usually in the OBD only. And you don't get much rep in the OBD.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Its take SUPER long for me since i generally post in this thread, i almost never go to fanclubs or any other place  Its sad really


And why isnt anyone Helping me


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

if i help you, i'll end up with a rep b& 

it's no sadder than me. i post here, chatterbox, plaza. not really any other place for me to post.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

lol im sooo gonna get rep b& >_>

Your welcome though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko!!! How are you today? 

I can always count on finding you in here.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey CTK!  Im fine how r u?

And i dont go anywhere else........sadly


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Sup Cardboard Knight ,its the first time I meet you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hey CTK!  Im fine how r u?
> 
> And i dont go anywhere else........sadly



I am cleaning up right now and that kind of thing, but it is good to see you on. You're one of my favorites! 

And hi Totitos


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am cleaning up right now and that kind of thing, but it is good to see you on. Y*ou're one of my favorites*!
> 
> And hi Totitos





Who doesnt like Neko? [If anyone responds to that negatively your dead]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

The answer is no one, everyone loves Neko!


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

You are a Very smart and wise man  because that is the 100% Truth 

 border


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko is awesome,Neko has help me alot!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> You are a Very smart and wise man  because that is the 100% Truth
> 
> border



See the kind of effect you have on me, I am whipped, I am under your control!


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

You speak the truth Totitos. I call it "*The Neko effect*"


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

lol I am under "The Neko effect" I cant control my body neither my mind!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> You speak the truth Totitos. I call it "*The Neko effect*"



Sexilicious, that's what I call it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko I thought I was your man


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

This kind of stuff isn't allowed. I'll rep ban without hesitation, if I see anything like this.... 



> Member A: "Hey, I'm 150 points away from a new rank"
> 
> Member B: "Hold up, I'll help you out"


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> You speak the truth Totitos. I call it "*The Neko effect*"



Am I under the Neko Effect?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This kind of stuff isn't allowed. I'll rep ban without hesitation, if I see anything like this....



I thought that was stated in the rules?

Who did that?  want us to go neg rep them


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. I woke up from my nap. I fell asleep when I was studying Japanese. What a nice hour-long nap.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Hi everyone. I woke up from my nap. I fell asleep when I was studying Japanese. What a nice hour-long nap.



I am trying so hard to find the point to this post...but I guess posting on pointless posts is also equally pointless.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Im back from my sports activityz xDD 

I see Kamikazi but how did you do that soo much reps lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

Loki what do you mean?


----------



## Namicho (Jul 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> I am trying so hard to find the point to this post...but I guess posting on pointless posts is also equally pointless



EXACTLY! Such is the dilemma of the chosen ones who cast their posts upon this lofty thread!


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Loki what do you mean?



how much rep's do ya have right now?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

oh, i see. 25766 points.
i don't plan on reaching anything beyond luminary 

now i guess i'll try to get my post count up a little. maybe what kira said will work for post count. hey guys i'm only 198 posts away from ANBU captain, wanna help me out.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh hello missing people 

And everyone is under the Neko effect


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

lol 25k thats nice, soo you haxed to get so far? xDD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Namicho said:


> EXACTLY! Such is the dilemma of the chosen ones who cast their posts upon this lofty thread!



OMG you're hurting my brains...but you seem cool so I will let it fly.



Neko said:


> Oh hello missing people
> 
> And everyone is under the Neko effect



That's cause Neko is dead sexy.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Too bad Neko got an Infraction 

Aww well


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> Too bad Neko got an Infraction
> 
> Aww well



Neko is still the sex though...I need to start your drawing, you are next in line


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

lol Me too.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

what the hell's the neko effect? 


> lol 25k thats nice, soo you haxed to get so far? xDD


nope, i got mine through good old fashioned repwhoring making good posts. good posts, that got me repped by ascendant and above people.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

@ CTK

Yay!  I cant wait to see it 

@ Totitos

 well we know not to do it anymore


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

draw what Cardboard?


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

@ KK

Your not aware of it but your also effected, that all you need to know

@ Loki

He does cool drawings of ppl *Look*


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Your lucky mines last until September 

Edit: Crap post warp


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

I have learn my lesson XD
It says its going to expire this sunday.

No one can resists "The Neko effect" its to much powerful.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

lol i see.. nice done


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

it could've been worse, you're lucky you didn't get rep b& like you deserve 


> @ KK
> 
> Your not aware of it but your also effected, that all you need to know


is it deadly? :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ CTK
> 
> Yay!  I cant wait to see it
> 
> ...



I think I might do yours in my other style too hon.


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh.....you think i deserved to get banned....

And its not deadly 

btw ive learned how to post warp whenever i want 

@CTK

Cool


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> Oh.....you think i deserved to get banned....
> 
> And its not deadly
> 
> ...



LOL sure you can, tell me your secrets Neko...

and it will be cool!


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

lol.........................


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for the rep neko  ,id rep ya back but the limit...

anways....im a senior member :amazed .....have been for a long time....


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko said:


> Oh.....you think i deserved to get banned....
> 
> And its not deadly
> 
> ...


 no. hell if i haven't been banned then there's nothing you could've done that's ban worthy. 

tell me your secret to post warp and i'll rep you


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2007)

Your welcome  I had to rep ya your avy/sigy is awesomeness, and you rname like i said 

 your a senior? lol j/k You should post here more often 

@KK

What are you talking about? theres no secret to post warping thats the dumbest thing ive every heard.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

i never had anything to say  

but now i do  ,hello kamikazi  ..and one more  

wait...more...


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Kamikazi i didnt know im friend with you who are sou more win than me O_O I happy to have you guyz around!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko is a reality warper XD

Sup Loki! Hi Pajamas!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

HI PAJAMAS!!

i'm not win. i'm pretty fail actually. 
Loki >>>>>>>>>>> kamikazi


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi is fail...nah hes a good guy,known him for a long time


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Noez LOOK youre repz showez it!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for the kind words, but rep isn't a good factor to judge by.

people like my avys and sigs. i've also done a couple people small favors for people with high rep powers. that's where my rep came from.

trust me, i'm not win. i'm sure there are plenty of people who'd agree. 

you on the other hand are win.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> thanks for the kind words, but rep isn't a good factor to judge by.
> 
> people like my avys and sigs. i've also done a couple people small favors for people with high rep powers. that's where my rep came from.
> 
> ...


you are one of my favorite members  
so that makes you win


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Kamikazi 


Now whata you ppl think should loki change his avy to the Cats playin pokemas? XD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Dude you are win seriously the rep that someones has doesnt show how the person acts or how is  he or her,the only way someone can reconise your win is bia  your good actions you have made through this forum,helping people by knowing you are not going to get anything as reward but still people rep you because you take care of them or being nice with them.

In conclusion I consider you as a nice and win person!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

sweeeeeet.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Dude you are win seriously the rep that someones has doesnt show how the person acts or how is  he or her,the only way someone can reconise your win is bia  your good actions you have made through this forum,helping people by knowing you are not going to get anything as reward but still people rep you because you take care of them or being nice with them.
> 
> In conclusion I consider you as a nice and win person!



Tnx I like you to Totitos  Like all ya guyz, we have a nice time here


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Would you beleive me that didnt came out from my mouth but from my heart and feelings.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

I know..damn thise rep limits i hate them >__<


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Me too when I want to rep someone that has done something funny or awesome you notice you cant rep them for some stupid restriction of 24 hours or some shit.


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

there we goez xDDD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are my Pokemons they are better than your Mama´s Pokemon!


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

but not better than my cat's


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

-=LOki=-,your sig makes me smile


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

It makes me laugh everytime see it.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

The Gaara FC

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CRAZYNESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

lol Pajamas -____- XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Whats wrong pajamas? O_O


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats why its there my friends  

pajamas you can call me Loki...all thos -=..are stuff to better it up XD


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

okay  

nothings wrong with me,im being my regular pajama self


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

lolz...xD 

Darn neko got the 13k post she gets all >_<


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

kamikazi only has like 1800 i think...who has 13k?


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah its neko she got the 10k 12k 13k ..I never watch me postin such things, never will just dont care...but i remember i wanted to post the 10k post in here >__< and i couldn  

oh well..


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

Neko doesn't have 13k posts o.O


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

oh yes she dose >_<

Itachi can predict the weather


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

oh i thought you meant...ah whatever....


----------



## Loki (Jul 27, 2007)

oh right, lol sorry xDD Im getin sleepy its 4 in the mornin and im still up, i think i should go..caya Pajamas i think im putin my on now


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 27, 2007)

> kamikazi only has like 1800 i think


1600 actually. i might try for another 100 before i take a break





> yeah its neko she got the 10k 12k 13k


and 11k


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't get over suzuhikos "chocolate flame"


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2007)

i WANT IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

> I can't get over suzuhikos "chocolate flame"


yeah, i saw, that shit was too funny 

Hollow didn't you apply a while back. have they still not checked the requests?


----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2007)

this would be my 10th time requesting


----------



## escamoh (Jul 28, 2007)

my nephew horus


----------



## Saosin (Jul 28, 2007)

My half-brother Horus


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

well, the bracket for division 2 of seto's competition is up, and i think i know how this will turn out for me.

*Spoiler*: _before the match_ 




*Spoiler*: _during the match_ 





*Spoiler*: _after the match_ 





*Spoiler*: _after the results_ 





*Spoiler*: _poor kamikazi_


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol..what match Kamikazi?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

"yawns"Morning everyone.


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

mornin Totitos xDD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

@Kamikazi
I will suport you all the way King Kamikazi!

@Loki
How you doing Loki!


----------



## Starber (Jul 28, 2007)

g'morning everyone
Haha competion's tough ~ you've got my vote kamikaze


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello all


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

me to..I'm doin great tnx 

Oi Neko!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Starber,Neko!
how you doing.


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Im doing horrible thnx 4 asking

*goes to change avy/sig*


----------



## Starber (Jul 28, 2007)

Just fine thanks


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

What will we see now...cant wait, show us neko


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

forums lag are so annoying


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Sure they are Royal Paladine.

I cant wait to see Neko´s new Avy and sig!


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

lol i hope you guys aren't thinking its gonna be perverted because its not


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello guys, hows it going?


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> forums lag are so annoying



yeah who are you teling >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

*Rephrases previous similar post: *

Its going horrible  thnx 4 asking


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

> Its going horrible  thnx 4 asking



why?


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Well things are going the opposite of good therefore its bad its that simple


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, indepth explanation there... dont go too deep though... 

Im going to watch transformers today... I saw the pirate version, oh gawd, such crap quality


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

transformers? Uh i wanna see that one as well


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Me too.I just went into the tournament.

Kamikazi vs The White Fang is the second match

I have known White Fang more than Kamikazi,I am sorry Kami but I am going with TWF.


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Im not voting because i dont know anyone in the Tournament


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Yay Yuki!as always Neko great Avy and Sig.


----------



## Starber (Jul 28, 2007)

Cute set, Neko


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Thnx both of you


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

morning everyone


> Im not voting because i dont know anyone in the Tournament


so now you don't know me huh


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Morning Kamikazi.How you doing


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> so now you don't know me huh



Nope not at all 

But i will definitely vote for ya if you give me some cookies, a cake, and a cherry pie


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

^you're such a good friend. all in one pic too 




@totitos i'm doing alright. not really good, but not bad.


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

why is the cake and pie cut? I want a Full cake and pie  but i will take the cookies


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry I was hungry XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

i had to sample it to make sure my cooking wouldn't kill you. can't get your vote if you're dead now can i?


*Spoiler*: _fine, here_ 



Cherry pie

Cake


Cookies


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm i wanted chocolate Chip but i guess thats okay. Bribes accepted


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm were, I'll vote for you kamikazi?


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

lol why is there a question mark after "KamiKazi"

It should have been placed after the 'were'


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

hmm that cose im loki i do stuff like that   not logic that is


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

The torunament is still under construction it still hasnt begin Loki.


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

oh..whats with this torunament anywayz?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

Neko's so picky. first it's missing a piece then it's not the right type. 


> oh..whats with this torunament anywayz?


it has no point. it's just a popularity contest. i knew i was gonna lose, i was just hoping to get matched up against someone easy so i could make it past the first round


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

But saldy Kamikazi had bad luck and end up against The White Fang.


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Neko's so picky. first it's missing a piece then it's not the right type.



Your lucky i didn't mention that i wanted a regular double layer cake with nice icing decorations not a single cake wedding type cake and that that pie was messy and i didn't like the lattice pie top and preferred a regular one

Oh wait.....i just did mention it.........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2007)

Neko has a right to picky...she's Neko.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 28, 2007)

^you make a good argument





> Your lucky i didn't mention that i wanted a regular double layer cake with nice icing decorations not a single cake wedding type cake and that that pie was messy and i didn't like the lattice pie top and preferred a regular one
> 
> Oh wait.....i just did mention it.........


 that might take me a while to find


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

hello....neko

hello....kamikazi

hello..chips guy


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Sup Pajamas how you doing


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

im cool lika fool in a swimmin pool -south park

you?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

I am happy and full of energy,just listening to some music and watching videos


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

hmm i took a shower :nad Now im cool xD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey guys!! I'm back!! I miss you guys...


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

moooo.....hello


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

i just took a shower too 

*L!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

Oi L~  


What a coincidenc Neko


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

?

 ?

 ?

 ? ...yes


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Sup L how you doing.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

Whats with all the "how you doings"?


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

emm shes a good friend who we didnt see in a while


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

For all who dont know ~L~ is a Senior members page regular who left NF for a while to read a certain book. ~L is better than all of You remember that 

 im crazy  But ~L Is everyones fav Non Senior 

And L is a girl Loki


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

♥ L_chan ♥  welcome back!!! Ok ♥Neko♥ so i can put this now for the both of youxDD


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 28, 2007)

Neko-chan!! you're too kind!!   *rapes* 

Loki...I'm a girl.   Why does everyone think i'm a guy i don't get it, seriously. . I hope my name change comes soon.


----------



## Loki (Jul 28, 2007)

NOEZ L_chan I forgot it, I kno i know now!! XDD

omg gotta hurry..i still need to catch a party at my friends, c ya later


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

lol I think you meant reps not rape XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

What happened its seems once i left it died in here


----------



## Dan (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess thats the grip you have on this thread.


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Yup anyone who stay here long enough get effected by "*The Neko effect*"


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Your Neko effect made me post here again!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

my "pajamas " effect makes you go to sleep


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

@ Totitos

Works everytime 

@ pajamas

Your the reason im so tired


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

i like  's


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Me too  

and of course 's


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

neko,are you really my biggest fan 

cause i have a big one in my room,and i doubt your fat.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Everyone who tries to resist the Neko Effect will be punish by me!

The Lighting God


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *N*eko,are you really my biggest fan
> 
> cause i have a big one in my room,and i doubt your fat.



Im not fat  YOU DARE ARE DOUBT NEKO!!!! fine i wont be your biggest fan if your going to say that  



Totitos said:


> Everyone who tries to resist the Neko Effect will be punish by me!
> 
> The Lighting God



Thnx


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Neko look in my sig and see my true form.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

Neko said:


> Im not fat  YOU DARE ARE DOUBT NEKO!!!! fine i wont be your biggest fan if your going to say that


 
i said i doubt your fat,meaning i dont think you are....


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay .........


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

are you still my biggest fan


----------



## Neko (Jul 28, 2007)

Of Course


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

sweeeet.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 28, 2007)

pajamas said:


> are you still my biggest fan



I'm your biggest fan. I love you so much I slept in you last night Pajamas.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 28, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I'm your biggest fan. I love you so much I slept in you last night Pajamas.


omg  ,better be non-gay fan love  

but nekos still my biggest fan,you can be 2nd


----------



## Kagura_Sake12 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Hi-ya*

Hi-ya. ive a few questions. whats the neko efect and pajama efect? oh! im Kagura_sake12 nice to meet yall  IM NEW. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Namicho (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Kagura!!!!!!11111


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

neko effect: the condition in which one comes into contact with the super cool member neko resulting in the continual posting in a completely off topic thread. other results vary

pajamas effect:   

to the best of my knowledge that's how it goes


----------



## Namicho (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah there can be other side effects. My nose fell off for 2 days.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

I effected kamikazi's penor


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> neko effect: the condition in which one comes into contact with the super cool member neko resulting in the continual posting in a completely off topic thread. other results vary
> 
> pajamas effect:
> 
> to the best of my knowledge that's how it goes



And You are completely correct KamiKazi  

@ Namicho 

Thats a side effect of "pajamas effect" my side effect is a slow addiction to rep


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

my effect is an effect of an effect,of an effect that makes you...


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

pajamas said:


> my effect is an effect of an effect,of an effect that makes you...



But that effect that is also is an effect that resutls in an effect that makes you.. also makes an effect that makes you use..


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

,is my super effect that comes out when  effects another  they make a


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Since i give out the "Neko effect" your  super effect which comes out when  effects another  counteracts my Effects and gives off a over use of


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

thats one good effect


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

It definitely is





​


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

snowman


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

My body cant stand too much effects XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

Oi im back xD

..neko effect dosen't work on me


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

It will work on you LOKI!!!!!

how you doing.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

wont since im a long time here now, and it still aint, well I hope not O_O 


Im doin great ^^, you?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

The Neko effect is already affecting your body LOKI!

I am happy as always,I just made a muffin poem that is on my sig.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

I see ^^

and anythin els that new here ?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

pajamas said:


> omg  ,better be non-gay fan love
> 
> but nekos still my biggest fan,you can be 2nd


Yeah of course it's non-gay fan love lol. Ok I'll be your second biggest fan then.



pajamas said:


> I effected kamikazi's penor


I hope not.


Hey Loki, Tostitos and everyone else. 

@Loki:Nothing new. I just woke up.lol. I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

huh..good mornin then im up for 22 hours now and still planin 8 or 10


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

Sup Yellow how you doing.


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

How are my groupies doing today?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

Neko!  Well under your Neko effect as always


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Great! And Loki is also effected by a Neko side-side effect which is constant repping of Neko. you've repped me more than Any other person on this forum


----------



## Dan (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm yet to get that effect.


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Like ive said in another post this effect only occurs on ppl who become SM regulars which you are not


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not a regular. So I'm not under the effect


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Your correct Shin


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Dan (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh I see, so when i do become SM, i will fall under your effect


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm so bored ;/


----------



## Dan (Jul 29, 2007)

i come in here and i really shows how small my avy is.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 29, 2007)

But your Neko effect is so strong that is affecting me right now


----------



## Dan (Jul 29, 2007)

Resist, restart computer


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2007)

Kano is awesome, love his music ^_~


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

^never heard it


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2007)

You should download some of his stuff =]


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> ^never heard it



You changed your sig back. Yes.!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 29, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Kano is awesome, love his music ^_~


Have you heard _Kano's Mixtape_?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 29, 2007)

> Have you heard Kano's Mixtape?



i have, you sent me 

Hows everyone?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 29, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> i have, you sent me
> 
> Hows everyone?


Yes I did.  

What do you think of it?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

> You should download some of his stuff =]


any songs in particular or should i just download the first song i see with his name attached?





> You changed your sig back. Yes.!!


yup, dog sig/avys have returned


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 29, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> any songs in particular or should i just download the first song i see with his name attached?


I could send you his debut album, if you like?


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

hehe..my catz are better  (joke) you really have cute sig's avys Kamikazi !


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

^thanks. Mbxx and Tazmo are both online right now, be on your best behavior 


> I could send you his debut album, if you like?


sure. thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

They're probably trying to fix NF's server or something.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

oh thats good...i hope they fix thise Errors soon


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I could send you his debut album, if you like?


How about hooking me up too?


kamikazi said:


> yup, dog sig/avys have returned


yes. I love it!!



kamikazi said:


> ^thanks. Mbxx and Tazmo are both online right now, be on your best behavior sure. thanks.



mbxx and Tazmo are both online? Oh fuck the forums is probably gonna be down soon.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2007)

Well im off watchin animez anyways caya


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Well im off watchin animez anyways caya



I think they did something. Site seems to be going faster for me.

Anyways it's probably a temporary fix like last time.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

im back from surgery


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

^what'd you go in to surgery for?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

My foot  ,


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

KamiKazi is changing his sig more than i do this is unacceptable!!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 29, 2007)

Neko!!!your making my effect!!!!!

super......


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Pajamas!!        


  
  
  ​


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

Glad your foot's alright pajamas  

Neko........are you challenging me?


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2007)

I barely post in here.


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm wearing pajamas!!!!!oneoneoneeleven . . . muwahaha . . .  I need to make more constructive posts ya? anyways if I make like 973 more posts and stay active for 5 months 3 weeks and I need like uber mas rep points. but um .. . pajamas how's your foot? and what was wrong and um . ..  oh yeah . . . I guess I don't know ya . ..  but hey if I never talk to strangers I never make new friends.


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

You should post more in here 

@dontask

You double posted and then you posted again saying the same thing, thats not very good

@KK

indeed i am


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 29, 2007)

dontask is on wireless . . . the connection is splotchy . . .  it keeps going in and out . . .  and then I have to change networks . . . oh and there's low connectivity and blah blah blah...


----------



## Neko (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh i see well welcome to the Senior members page 

usually around this time very little ppl post here  but its fun when its lively


----------



## Havoc (Jul 29, 2007)

NEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

dontaskmetebayo said:


> dontask is on wireless . . . the connection is splotchy . . .  it keeps going in and out . . .  and then I have to change networks . . . oh and there's low connectivity and blah blah blah...



Welcome and stick around. I might contribute to that 3000 reps you need if I like you although you'll probably get to 3000 reps even without my help.


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 29, 2007)

can't sleep . . .  can't eat . . . can't drink . . . foods all locked up . . . drinks locked up . . . headache getting to me... 6 shots of espresso in one cup at one time downed in 15 minutes is a bad bad bad HORRIBLE idea.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

i just realized i don't know you. welcome to the forum and this thread.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 29, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i just realized i don't know you. welcome to the forum and this thread.



 Save it on your own server and serve it with your own bandwidth Kamikazi.


Also you never welcomed me to this thread.


Also 3200 posts. Made a 153 posts today.


Lol. I really need to get a life.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

lol 153 posts?

The most I probably made in a day was around 30. I wonder how much Kira makes :S


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 29, 2007)

i deleted it now. hope you're happy 

well i called him stupid before i realized i didn't know him.  i felt it was only right to welcome him. besides i was never welcomed to this thread myself. i just refuse to leave. they try to get rid of me but i keep coming back. they're stuck with me. you're all stuck with me 

congrats on the post though. i don't think i'll even reach 1700 at my rate


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> lol 153 posts?
> 
> The most I probably made in a day was around 30. I wonder how much Kira makes :S


I know. I was bored today and I just decided to catch up to the manga so went to the telegrams section and posted a whole lot and also me, Frieja and Royal Paladine made a lot of posts in the library today lol.

Kira doesn't make a lot of posts nowadays. His old posting rate would normally be about 70 0r 80 per day though. 

I only did a 153 today cause I was on since 12:00 this morning and kept posting non stop until now.


kamikazi said:


> i deleted it now. hope you're happy
> 
> well i called him stupid before i realized i didn't know him.  i felt it was only right to welcome him. besides i was never welcomed to this thread myself. i just refuse to leave. they try to get rid of me but i keep coming back. they're stuck with me. you're all stuck with me
> 
> congrats on the post though. i don't think i'll even reach 1700 at my rate



Put it back. 

Lol. You called him stupid. That's not nice Kamikazi and yeah they tried to get rid of me too but I'll be here for ever.

You'll make it 1700 if you believe in yourself.


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

I was never welcomed here either..................


----------



## Havoc (Jul 30, 2007)

NEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Havoc..........  you seriously need to stop getting banned


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

yellow and kamikazi were so kool-aid when i met them,except kamikazi  ,he was mean...then nice  ..but still mean!!!!but still nice...and yellow was just SUPAH YELLOWWWWWW


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Pajamas!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> Havoc..........  you seriously need to stop getting banned



I never get banned


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas that's a lie, i was never nice 

yeah we had a bumpy start, but it worked out well


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi had a sex change before  ,he was a cat 

A BIG ONE :amazed


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Suuuuure you dont  Rep banned i see..................

And why isnt anyone talking to me


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

neko i talk to you


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

> kamikazi had a sex change


you mean i was a guy before  


hello Neko how are you doing?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko, you're the one who got me repbanned. 


You owe me 100k rep when I get unbanned >_>


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you mean i was a guy before
> 
> 
> hello Neko how are you doing?


you was a male dog,then you turned into a female cat....


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

i thought i was always female


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

i'd rep you for that but i don't feel like it


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

lol its okay 

I wont be on NF anymore soon anyways so rep wouldn't matter anymore.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

why? 

~L~ is barely on, Byakuya is gone, now you're leaving 

why are my friends abandoning me


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have any friends on NF only "Neko effect" zombie peasants 

And NF is boring and i hate being bored 

I will probably return some random time next year, some of you might not even be here anymore


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

so you're done NOW 

this came outta nowhere though. i coulda been a zombie peasant and a friend 
bye bye. enjoy your rl.


----------



## Sai (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko that's so cute!!! I love cats and dogs as well xD sorry to bump into the conversation all of a sudden...and hey kami, why did you request for rep disable?? xD dont feel like repping anyone anymore ?


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> I don't have any friends on NF only "Neko effect" zombie peasants
> 
> And NF is boring and i hate being bored
> 
> I will probably return some random time next year, some of you might not even be here anymore



Dont forget Neko, you never had that effect on me, cose we both have the "Pyong effect" 


Sorry to hear that youre leaving, well its youre decision and i respect that. I hope we'll stay in touch across msn


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to miss you so much Neko.

LOKI can I borrow your cat I need someone to fix my T.V. XD


----------



## C?k (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> I don't have any friends on NF only "Neko effect" zombie peasants
> 
> And NF is boring and i hate being bored
> 
> I will probably return some random time next year, some of you might not even be here anymore


 
Cya dude. Be prepared to come back to a million changes and drop in coolness. I'm still getting over the shock lol


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

NEKO!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I am going to miss you so much Neko.
> 
> LOKI can I borrow your cat I need someone to fix my T.V. XD



sure...XDD


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks LOKI,I already sent your cat with the money.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

xDD..oh thats good..cose its my cat and its my money


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

im tired


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

me too i just woke up


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

me to,its like 7....im watching cartoons


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Where I am its 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello babes, i'm back. 
.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Oi Hei..wassup? XDD


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

Loki! 

Wanna see my pokemans!?!?!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

I wanna see ya pokemans!!!!!!!!!!!

if ya got chamandarer.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

my chramador evlovd into a chramelimon:


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

THATS ONE GOOD POKEMANDER


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol.. nice i see hes well trained!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

moar polkamans:


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

PIKAMACHUCHUCHUCHU!!!!!!!

 




:wo


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

Look! My pokemans can


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

pikaneko


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

You both lose to my PikaNeko


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> why?
> 
> ~L~ is barely on, Byakuya is gone, now you're leaving
> 
> why are my friends abandoning me


Yeah what happened to Byakuya? I haven't seen him in a long time.

And I'm not abandoning you Kamikazi but I guess I'm not your friend.



Neko said:


> lol its okay
> 
> I wont be on NF anymore soon anyways so rep wouldn't matter anymore.


What? Why? Nooooooooooooooo!!!



Clarine said:


> Neko that's so cute!!! I love cats and dogs as well xD sorry to bump into the conversation all of a sudden...and hey kami, why did you request for rep disable?? xD dont feel like repping anyone anymore ?



He's not rep sealed. He just disabled his rep so no one can tell what his rep rank is and the rep messages don't show up anymore but if you rep him he still gets the points and the messages too just that he can't see the messages until he changes it back lol.

@Hei


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

My Pikachu is way more powerful than your Pokemons


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

why does everyone have invisible mode on?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not invisible. I just keep logging in and out.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

The uyb and the GB hate me now


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

lol why?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

> Yeah what happened to Byakuya? I haven't seen him in a long time.
> 
> And I'm not abandoning you Kamikazi but I guess I'm not your friend.


byakuya's taking a break for an undetermined amount of time 

of course you're my friend. but friends of mine are a dieing breed. soon they'll go extinct. 



> Neko that's so cute!!! I love cats and dogs as well xD sorry to bump into the conversation all of a sudden...and hey kami, why did you request for rep disable?? xD dont feel like repping anyone anymore ?


yeah, what yellow said, but more importantly....... CLARINE!!!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

> lol why?


i quit uyb,and GB will never like me.


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG you are all a bunch of tards


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no "The Pajamas effect"


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

NEKO!!!!!!!!! 

    

EDIT:I GOT 666!!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow haven't seen anyone that excited


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> byakuya's taking a break for an undetermined amount of time
> 
> of course you're my friend. but friends of mine are a dieing breed. soon they'll go extinct.


What I'm gonna die? I don't wanna be your friend if I'm gonna die!!



kamikazi said:


> yeah, what yellow said, but more importantly....... CLARINE!!!!


 



pajamas said:


> i quit uyb,and GB will never like me.


You quit uyb!!! I love you even more now Pajamas.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You quit uyb!!! I love you even more now Pajamas.


aha!

more non-gay love 

also...i got you with the pajamas effect


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

What the fuck is uyb?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

> I don't wanna be your friend


OH NO IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN 

pajamas quit uyb


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas said:


> aha!
> 
> more non-gay love
> 
> also...i got you with the pajamas effect


Yes more non-gay love and you got me with the Pajamas effect lol. 



Totitos said:


> What the fuck is uyb?


Nothing.



> OH NO IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN
> 
> pajamas quit uyb


No I'll be your friend Kamikazi. I just don't wanna die.;_;

And Yes!!!


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> What the fuck is uyb?



Under your bed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

....... I dont see nothing under my bed. -_____-


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

its a FC,but i quit 





SNOWMAN!!!!


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

@the entirety of 665
Pokemon scare me . . . they're like monsters . . .and yeah .. . they fit in yur pocket . . .if they were really monsters wouldn't they eat holes in yur pockets? hmmm . . . um . . . @ Hei  on 665 . . .. dontaskmetebayo = guy . . . anyways . . . Hei's avatar = scary cute . .. . . ur Avatar is like . .  . yah . .. hehe


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

i still haven't joined any FCs

i keep saying i should just to give me somewhere to post, but i never actually do.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

im only active in one FC now


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

dontaskmetebayo said:


> @the entirety of 665
> Pokemon scare me . . . they're like monsters . . .and yeah .. . they fit in yur pocket . . .if they were really monsters wouldn't they eat holes in yur pockets? hmmm . . . um . . . @ Hei  on 665 . . .. dontaskmetebayo = guy . . . anyways . . . Hei's avatar = scary cute . .. . . ur Avatar is like . .  . yah . .. hehe


Pokemon aren't scary.

Also who's avatar are you talking about? Although it doesn't matter cause I can't see avatars anymore.>_>



kamikazi said:


> i still haven't joined any FCs
> 
> i keep saying i should just to give me somewhere to post, but i never actually do.



Lol. Me and Vance made an Fc when we were bored. Had like 3 members and only lasted a day lol.

I haven't found any active FCs that interest me yet.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

captain gir gave me boarders to my avvy


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

cool


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> cool


you dare use that smilie! 

well okay.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

i do  so get use to it


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

How dare you talk to Pajamas that way


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 30, 2007)

666th page....I'm honoured to post in it.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 30, 2007)

1000 posts is sooooo much....gah...

But! I must not give up! I will obtain Senior Membership one day!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

PAJAMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

only the 334th page for me


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

GOD MODE!!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

obey the 

OBEY!​


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Nf broked. It won't let me post.

EDIT:Finally it let me post. Damn errors.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

NO! GOD MODE DONT OBEY!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

Deal with it, Neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

it was working good yesterday for a couple hours


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Its working good right now.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> it was working good yesterday for a couple hours



Yeah that why I was able to make a 153 posts yesterday.

It seems to be going ok now but I'm not getting too hopeful.>_>


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

what's your avi and sig supose to be? Totitos


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

> Deal with it, Neko


new to the thread telling people to deal with it. first pajamas now neko.  *negs*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

You dont know who is the man in my sig and avy?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2007)

How could he not?! :amazed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

GOD MODE!!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

no, Totitos I don't.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

His name is Enel,God of Skypeia a land that is in the sky,he is from One Piece.

Here is a good video about his powers


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJoKNOGihmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos,you should check your rep for no apparent reason


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi,been time since I see you posting.I like that last chapter of One Piece.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

hi ppl


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Sup LOKI how are you and your cats.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

good  

I just feed one...now his sleepin i think


----------



## Yellow (Jul 30, 2007)

ZOMG Suzumebachi is posting here!:amazed


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Enel rap song is win.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBEE-n8Wpmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

Yellow said:


> ZOMG Suzumebachi is posting here!:amazed


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> His name is Enel,God of Skypeia a land that is in the sky,he is from One Piece.
> 
> Here is a good video about his powers
> 
> ...



oh. I thought it was someone from Static Shock.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

@Hinata Hyuuga
Nope he is from One Piece


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah, and wht the heck is it?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

can u guys see my sig?

i cant o.O


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

I can see it now  

its an image o.O


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

huh sweeet!!  

i added somffin too^^


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

@Hinata Hyuuga
THIS IS ONE PIECE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hczLlPqhJls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

*Kawaiiest Neko Ever!!*


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

Neks are cuuuuuuuute


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree............. GOD MODE!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

totitos!!!!

why u never rep me back?


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> *Kawaiiest Neko Ever!!*



Yep but this ones the reall win!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah, and wht the heck is it?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I cant pajamas,the stupid 24 hours thing stop me to do it,but dont worry I will rep you as soon as I can again okay.



GOD MODE!

@Hinata Hyuuga

*Spoiler*: __ 




here is a summary
Seeking to be the greatest pirate in the world, young Monkey D. Luffy, endowed with stretching powers from the legendary "Gomu Gomu" Devil's fruit, travels towards the Grand Line in search of One Piece, the greatest treasure in the world.

This is luffy


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Host your own pictures Loki


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

lol its hosted by tripod...wait..*looks around*


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol here's the really thing


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

The best AMV I have seen in my life

Link removed


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

NEKO! Ah ha! You've come back. I knew you couldn't resist my charms.

Get back in the bath house.


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> The best AMV I have seen in my life
> 
> Link removed



lol thats no where near the best AMV ive ever seen

Edit:  the last time i was in the bath House someone negged me


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

most AMV's are really lame,i only like the funny ones


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Just because Luffy pwnd a cat in that video.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

@Royal: Banned?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> Edit:  the last time i was in the bath House someone negged me



No servant of mine is going to be scared of rep.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 30, 2007)

lol
I havent been able to acces the BH for the past 4/5 days..


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Pure Win...And you have a nic/avy/sig set again  

Neko are you takin any avy requests (For Loki )


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas said:


> most AMV's are really lame,i only like the funny ones



My AMVs arent lame  



Suzumebachi said:


> No servant of mine is going to be scared of rep.



lol servant? 



Royal Paladine said:


> lol
> I havent been able to acces the BH for the past 4/5 days..



Why is that?....



-=LOki=- said:


> Pure Win...And you have a nic/avy/sig set again
> 
> Neko are you takin any avy requests (For Loki )



Im not actually good at making sigs just good at rendering


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> lol servant?



Did I stutter? Cause that'd be weird. Cause this is the interweb.

Yes, servant.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Its ok...sorry i cant rep you >___< 


Im out already


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

my pajamas are magical!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

My muffins have holy powers.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Not the muffins Totitos, again? >_<


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Did I stutter? Cause that'd be weird. Cause this is the interweb.
> 
> Yes, servant.








-=LOki=- said:


> Oh Its ok...sorry i cant rep you >___<
> 
> 
> Im out already



If You ever need a render just ask


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko. Come on. To the bath house.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

ALL OF YOU ARE GONNA HAVE ONE OF MY HOLY MUFFINS TOMORROW!


*Spoiler*: __ 



GOD MODE!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

lol.. Neko you post in the BH?


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko. Come on. To the bath house.



Fine 

*Edit:*
@loki

Not really...almost never


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> lol.. Neko you post in the BH?



Only under my command.


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Only under my command.



..................


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 30, 2007)

still cant access the bath house


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

xD..fine then


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Transformers was an epic movie.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

still havnt seen it O_o 

I gotta tho, is it good?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

Left..........

lol timewarped like 4 posts


----------



## Circe (Jul 30, 2007)

Right..........


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

It was good 



kamikazi said:


> Left..........





Circe said:


> Right..........


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

If you havent watch the old series then you will consider it perfect,but since I watched the first anime series it has some problems.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 30, 2007)

Neko said:


> ..................



You know I'm right.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Circe said:


> Right..........


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

my dog smells  ,i shouldnt have fead her a grill cheese sammich


----------



## Circe (Jul 30, 2007)

(>*_*)>


pajamas said:


> my dog smells  ,i shouldnt have fead her a grill cheese sammich


Not necessarily the best thing to feed to a dog.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

I give my dog wather ...and my cat gets a salami


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I once had a hamnster but he passed out T__T

Circe I am going to give you one of my holy muffins tomorrow.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Im sorry Totitos 

I had a cat once an he ran away, T_T


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

my dog that ive had since i was like 5 died last year


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks LOKI T__T..............GOD MODE!!! 

I am sorry Pajamas T___T...............GOD MODE!!! :[


----------



## Circe (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas said:


> my dog that ive had since i was like 5 died last year


Did you feed it cheese?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

no -___- ,she was old


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

I feel youre pain pajamas


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

LOKI get your cat out of my fridge XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

haha youre slow Totitos xDD ITS TOO LATE SHE EAT IT ALL


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

lol I didnt notice your new pics in your sig XD


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

that explains where is my food missing.

Your cats are stealing my food!


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Funnier version of Loki's sig


----------



## Circe (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas said:


> no -___- ,she was old


Right. **


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

neko  .


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

heheh..nic Neko ^^


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I was prepare this time XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

hahah...  

you wont next time


----------



## Circe (Jul 30, 2007)

...........


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Dont think so,I will predict your movements Neko and yours too LOKI.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Hows Then.....


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

SHIT that cat  has piss me off!


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> SHIT that cat  has piss me off!



*HOW DARE YOU POST SUCH A HORRIBLE PICTURE!!!!!*


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

WAAA NO I CAN'T WATCH THAT!!! guns  

i heard Chinese eat...well erm,.. cats 0_o


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry but you made me to do it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

But it wasnt that cat..that only one likes bein huged


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

Do that again and its gonna be a problem  And Im *DEAD* serious


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't shoots da kitty!!!! . . . please whatever you do . . . don't shoot the kitty. 

On a side note my clock just started ticking backwards . . . that's never happened b4 . . . I"M CAUGHT IN A TIME WARP . . . but my comp still works... oh wait . . .it started ticking forward again . . . funny . . .not like haha funny . . . more like strange funny.

Most cultures do not eat cats . . . I don't really know of any that do on a regular basis. .. but I've heard of people eating cat b4 & dog & baby rats .. . 
yes yes b4 is not word . . . is bingo number but I don't care so


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

oh yeah . . . me noob . . . not past academy . . . bored yes I use bad grammar no I'm not stupid . . . I scored perfect on the english section of my ACT . . . don't ask me what ACT stands for.


----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

^ Did anyone tell you your messages are too long?  and you use the dotted pauses too much


----------



## Namicho (Jul 30, 2007)

AHAHA LOKI!! I've seen that cat pic before! That's the most hilarious thing I've ever seen! It wins. Totally.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah you can say soo much more with short things


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

When all of you are sleeping in you bed this man will appear


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

really. the whole less is more thing. I'm used to typing out lots of stuff. but ok w/e nevmind. guess I won't bore you guys... YAY PAJAMAS! I wear pajamas.

---=== Sleeping its so damn good I don't even remember doing it ===---


----------



## Namicho (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, that reminds me, I should get my pajamas on.


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok ppl this is it for me...im out caya


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2007)

omg yeah my pajamazzz!!!!


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

*feels ignored* Am new. .. no one ever responds unless its like to tell me what to do or how I should change my posts .  . . they're my posts darn it . . . they're what make the online me ME! so ugamama booger on you .. .  yes that was gibberish.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

your post make me want to be an asshole thus i don't respond. enough people dislike me already. 

bye loki


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> your post make me want to be an asshole thus i don't respond. enough people dislike me already.
> 
> bye loki



Yea what he said Im one of those ppl who doesnt like him ;oh

btw dontask, you try to push ppl on to another topic which really wont happen and you say things wayyy to weird


> I"M CAUGHT IN A TIME WARP . . . but my comp still works... oh wait . . .it started ticking forward again . . . funny . . .not like haha funny . . . more like strange funny.



Like that it makes you seem very insane


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 30, 2007)

dontaskmetebayo is logging off . . . goodnight so long . .. saiyonara seeya. . . auvietazene(spelling?), adieu . . .etc.  nighties!


----------



## Namicho (Jul 30, 2007)

Aw...*hugs kamikazixpajamas*


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 30, 2007)

pajamas
we might have a FC on our hands 

*ignores neko's statement*

goodbye dontaskme.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 30, 2007)

No neko?................................


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko, back to the BH.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

greetings 

The message you have entered is to short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Umm.....Hi.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

@ KK : I vote Kami. 

@ Suzumebachi: 'elo.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko is no longer online


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko, that is bullshit and you know it.

Get in the BH.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

I just posted in the Bath house  and i am offline my thingy isnt green


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 31, 2007)

Wait, you look at porn??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> I just posted in the Bath house  and i am offline my thingy isnt green



Neko! How are you!? Did you get me PM


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

lol nope, Topic = making post about topic, thats simply what i did 

@ CTK

Yea i got it and i joined there  i will post one of these dayz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay! Its really fun! 

I lost my sketch pad guys and had to get a new one, so the drawings I had started were lost too...

But I have restarted yours Neko


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

Too bad about the Sketch pad 

Great about the restart


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> Too bad about the Sketch pad
> 
> Great about the restart



Well it will be good, this time around its gonna be sexier.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

ZZZzZzZ -____- 


*WAKES UP* oh hello


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Morning LOKI how you doing.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

good yjust eatin some fruit


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello Loki Toti.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Porn is boring.

Sup Hei how you doing


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing much, downloading some tabs.



> porn is boring


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah its the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol Hentai rox  

Oi Hei ~


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

>.<

hello.....


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

hullo.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Linkin park bon jovi and Eminem rox


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Hei, how did you do that Sadminship thing in your sig? Tell me now


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Hei, how did you do that Sadminship thing in your sig? Tell me now


photoshop.....

HEI!MAKE ME ONE!!!!

please.....ill make you cupcakes


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Sup Pajamas,how you doing Shin.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

hahaha yeah nice one Hei  how you did that?


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

make me a cat somffin Hei 

wtf time warp?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

hei,where are you?


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Vote for Kamikazi  


Vote For TWF!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

GOD MODE!!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

already did


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

for the rest Pajamas


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Where is the blender ? I never heard of that before >___<

My catz need to take a look!!!


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 31, 2007)

dontask is back, but nobody cares . . . the Kitty(Neko) called me crazy yesterday but I am so  don't phase me . . . also dontask is confused. how to make sense of your posts?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

GOD MODE!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

pajamas said:


> photoshop.....
> 
> HEI!MAKE ME ONE!!!!
> 
> please.....ill make you cupcakes



Lol. It's not photoshop. It's real. See for yourself.

Making you one...will be difficult, I am too selfish to share power.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

Hei said:


> Lol. It's not photoshop. It's real. See for yourself.
> 
> Making you one...will be difficult, I am too selfish to share power.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

GOD MODE!!!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _nekos!!!!!_


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

My favorite one is the Juggernaut XD


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

the burrito one


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

lol I am bore.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey guys......


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Sup Vyse how yu doing.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

Hay.  **


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

good afternoon


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

is ma thing done?


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

what thing?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

pajamas said:


> is ma thing done?



You mean sadmin powers? I never agreed.  



Hei said:


> Lol. It's not photoshop. It's real. See for yourself.
> 
> _*Making you one...will be difficult, I am too selfish to share power*_.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

ok


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

>.<

meanie!!!!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

who u callin' a meanie?


----------



## Drama (Jul 31, 2007)

I dunno if this is the place to ask this question, but i have 3000 rep points, 1000 post, and I've been here longer than 6 months, why don't i have my 150x150 Avatar size yet? do i apply for it or something?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

You've been around since 05 and don't know how to apply?! 

Have you tried reading the first post of the thread?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

....


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:


> I dunno if this is the place to ask this question, but i have 3000 rep points, 1000 post, and I've been here longer than 6 months, why don't i have my 150x150 Avatar size yet? do i apply for it or something?



Go to your UserCP-->Group Membership-->Request Senior Membership




pajamas said:


>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2007)

I finished your picture Neko.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

^ Its sooooooooo Awesome! OMG! 

thnx


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

i want a picture


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwww poor pajamas 

im so bored 

Hmmm im gonna make border for you avatar[thats how bored] i am

*Edit:* Removed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooo Neko if I get you a picture for my next Avatar will you do me one?


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 31, 2007)

@ Neko: Transparent wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ooo Neko if I get you a picture for my next Avatar will you do me one?



Of course 



Hei said:


> @ Neko: Transparent wouldn't be bad either.



Edit: Doesnt deserve


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

That is not cool


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry neko...had to.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

hmp!


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

do something to my ava.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

^ i think you made her mad


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

im sorry neko


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol Kamikazi XDD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

i don't deserve a sig or avy


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

whys that?


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

pajamas said:


> im sorry neko



 



kamikazi said:


> i don't deserve a sig or avy



*YOU PUT BACK YOU AVY/SIG RIGHT NOW OR FACE DISASTER!!*

*You better do it!!*


----------



## lollipop (Jul 31, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i don't deserve a sig or avy



 I always loved your avatar and siganture! They were so cute!
<33  I almost felt like stealing your avatar and signature lol 

Ughh, I asked a week or more ago for my senior membership. They haven't contacted me since


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

^really 
if you really want one, just name which one it was and you can have it.





> whys that?


b/c i lost to a zombie 


> *YOU PUT BACK YOU AVY/SIG RIGHT NOW OR FACE DISASTER!!*
> 
> *You better do it!!*


do your worst 
today's my last day before i take a break anyway


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

There reps for my friends


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

todays my last day before i take a beak too


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2007)

Sora said:


> I always loved your avatar and siganture! They were so cute!
> <33  I almost felt like stealing your avatar and signature lol
> 
> Ughh, I asked a week or more ago for my senior membership. They haven't contacted me since


You have to wait until August 20th which would be exactly 6 months after you joined.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

^ Dont you mean August


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah i think im takin a time off too..my gf come to my place next week 
I'll post a litle.. and soo on..not much in here tho, maybe say hello ect.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^ Dont you mean August


My bad. I meant to type August, but multitasking at 12:50 am isn't easy.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 31, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You have to wait until August 20th which would be exactly 6 months after you joined.



T__T I must have gotten July and Augest mixed up. How I hate being patient  

@kamikazi: Aww thanks


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Whos and Uchiha hater here?=


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

im bored


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Hell I am one LOKI!

lol I couldnt trained today for a lightingstorm.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

lol xDDD

damn i got e new hentai im such a pervert >__<


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

LOl Toti 

Pajamas if youre bored make me an avy(catz)..if you got any photoshop skillz


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

What kind of Hentai is it LOKI.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

lol its about two, a girl and a boy thats all i know i just started watchin


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Whats the name of the Hentai.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll send ya the link...PM


----------



## Dan (Jul 31, 2007)

Pm to me too


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

xDD ok but i expect reps for this


----------



## Dan (Jul 31, 2007)

no problemz.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

I am gonna watch it tomorrow,thanks LOKI!


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah..^^ 

Im watching other animez right now anywayz xD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

half of you post in the BH, the other half watch hentai. you're all a bunch of perverts  XD


----------



## Namicho (Jul 31, 2007)

AAAAAAH HENTAI!!! *scared* *runs around corner*...........*comes back and peeks around corner...hehe...*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn right thats a fact of life Kamikazi XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

i got negged for taking down my avy and sig


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

lol from who.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

Fact is Totitos= GOD MODE!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Fact is Loki=needy of woman  what do you expect from me im like a cat!! God damn xDDD


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

Lul its the timewarp..damn if thise posts whould  count i got like 600 in here >: )


----------



## pajamas (Jul 31, 2007)

the yellow one is the sun


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Wait posts in this place don't count?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

TIME WARP NIGAZ XD

lol you didnt notice Shin


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

lol i wish they did count


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

youre the no1 in postin here Neko im no2


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

^ How do u know that?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

lol then who I am.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

lol I just noticed that my posts don't count here


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

^  so thats why you posted here? trying to raise your post count


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko i saw both the edits. 
i demand that you come through on the promise to neg me 

i have 303 posts in this thread. i posted here a little too much


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

The one from your sig is Vaizard Ichigo right?


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Neko i saw both the edits.
> i demand that you come through on the promise to neg me
> 
> i have 303 posts in this thread. i posted here a little too much



 

Crap! Im Caught

And you dont post here too much *i do* i have more than double your amount :sweat


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

oh man you ppl posted so much in such a short time ?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> ^  so thats why you posted here? trying to raise your post count



lol I have over 6k posts, I don't really care about raising my post count anymore.

I was just slightly surprised. Why did no one tell me this earlier?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

You didnt ask Shin.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

lul...i thought you c that youreself well anywayz 6k is more than enough


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 215 posts in here.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

6k means nothing because posts mean nothing 

and yea what Totitos said


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

well here it is


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

I seriously need to post less


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

The 14th user is the most badass.


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah..ok ppl this is im out caya *goes to pet bed ^~^*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

And thats my bed XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

@Neko that's equal to like half your total post 

if i'd give it another month, i'd take the third slot easy

bye loki.


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

it is...................  

Hmmm it seems Yellow is now to good to post in this thread


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

When allof you are sleeping I am gonna have 700 posts here!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

^considering that three of the most active posters of this thread are taking a break, you have a pretty good chance of moving up on that list.


i haven't even seen yellow today

he was in the chatterbox sometime earlier though apparently


----------



## Neko (Jul 31, 2007)

Totitos said:


> When all of you are sleeping I am gonna have 700 posts here!



if we are all gone you wont have anyone to talk too to get to 700 



kamikazi said:


> i haven't even seen yellow today
> 
> he was in the chatterbox sometime earlier though apparently



He seems to be posting alot around i think trying to increase popularity, and making his post more serious and less fun or spammish.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

I would post random things to get at the 700 post. 0_____0


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 31, 2007)

^and then kira would merge your posts and ban you 

Neko what will all your "Neko effect" puppets do while you're gone 
they will be lost without you


----------



## Totitos (Jul 31, 2007)

lol I didnt think of that XD

I am going to miss you so much Neko.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 1, 2007)

I only have 170 posts here?


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

Lolz morning ppl


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 1, 2007)

Mornin' PokeMaster.


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

mah thats my second cat...

Im not that of a big fan 

So Hei wasup?


----------



## chrisp (Aug 1, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol I didnt think of that XD
> 
> I am going to miss you so much Neko.



How the hell did you get so many posts?! You joined NF only a month ago and you have over 1500 posts!!

I really struggle to reach 1000 posts....want the Senior Membership sooooooo bad.....


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

lol he just makes 30 posts a day...thats not hard..some1s here only 5 months and hes got 10k posts...by making 79 posts per day...


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> How the hell did you get so many posts?! You joined NF only a month ago and you have over 1500 posts!!
> 
> I really struggle to reach 1000 posts....want the Senior Membership sooooooo bad.....



lol dont know most of my posts are from posting in the OBD.


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2007)

Everyone is leaving this thread for GB


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

Why dont you join us Neko.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 1, 2007)

what's GB?_?


----------



## akaasher (Aug 1, 2007)

how many posts does it take to be a senior member?

geez totitos how can you reach 1,732 posts from joining in june this year?
you must be on this all day or something.


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

you need a 1000 posts and 3k reps youre good with the posts but not with hte repz


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

@Hinata Hyuuga
its Golden Byakugan FC made by the greates forum member ever.

Akaasher you seriously lack rep power.


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah If you hate Uchihas you can join


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2007)

GB doesn't like me


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

lol what did you do to them.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2007)

i used to be part of [U.y.B] ....you should know now...

if you dont....then here it goes...

GB hates the leader of UYB ,thus they hate me because i was apart of UYB.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

He is an Uchiha fan right?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2007)

i dont know,they just hate em cause he fails....


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

anywayz im goin to the Blenderppl say its scary there..you now what i dont five a f**in damn


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2007)

I dont hate the Uchihas i only hate one of them


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2007)

i post in the blender


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

I know...Neko thats enough to be in GB...and i know its Sasuke


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2007)

Blender = pos & neg repps and i dont take any chances with neggs

Sasuke =


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

As i thought


----------



## pajamas (Aug 1, 2007)

no sasukes likers hmmm??

eh...i only like a few naruto characters >.>


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

lol I post in the Blender,I dont really give a shit if they neg me XD


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey THe blender sucks ppl only say fuck and you suck and blabla not a word that means anything?

....do posts count? 0_o


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

Nope but its funny the people there.


----------



## Freiza (Aug 1, 2007)

pajamas said:


> i used to be part of [U.y.B] ....you should know now...
> 
> if you dont....then here it goes...
> 
> GB hates the leader of UYB ,thus they hate me because i was apart of UYB.





pajamas said:


> i dont know,they just hate em cause he fails....


Oh so I fail huh? You didnt think SINCE I KNEW YOU SINCE YOU JOINED.

But oh well thats nice to know kaiden. 

and no im not an Uchiha fan, but i dont hate them either, though.


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Nope but its funny the people there.




Well I didnt laugh at all...


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 1, 2007)

I like sasuke


----------



## Loki (Aug 1, 2007)

then you cant be a GB


----------



## Drama (Aug 1, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! That cat is scary..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

The thing is that you just need to endure the flamewars.


----------



## Freiza (Aug 1, 2007)

Totitos said:


> The thing is that you just need to endure the flamewars.



Hmm, sorry flaming isnt allowed.


----------



## Neko (Aug 1, 2007)

Once again i avoid all things that involve potential negs


----------



## Yellow (Aug 2, 2007)

Vote for me please.

*[BSS-Anon] Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann - 18*


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Maybe.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 2, 2007)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 2, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> ^ Maybe.....






			
				 
Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And you voted for me?



			
				Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Me too!!!!!


And you also voted for me?



			
				Hei said:
			
		

> I'm not.


Is that because your voting for me?



			
				Pajamas said:
			
		

> i used to be part of [U.y.B] ....you should know now...
> 
> if you dont....then here it goes...
> 
> GB hates the leader of UYB ,thus they hate me because i was apart of UYB.



So does GB hate Zaxxon cause I've seen GB members that act friendly towards him.

BTW is Zaxxon still a part of uyb and what happened chamapagne? I haven't seen her in a long while.


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Why are you posting here 

Didnt you abandon this thread?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Is that because your voting for me?



Am I?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 2, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> ^ Why are you posting here
> 
> Didnt you abandon this thread?


No I'd never abandon this thread. I was just taking a break.



			
				Hei said:
			
		

> Am I?


Yes?!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Yes?!



Hmm.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Aug 2, 2007)

Y Hullo thur senior sexys.


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Ino_Pig!


----------



## Freiza (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> So does GB hate Zaxxon cause I've seen GB members that act friendly towards him.
> 
> BTW is Zaxxon still a part of uyb and what happened chamapagne? I haven't seen her in a long while.


yeah they both are, but probably getting ready for school


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 2, 2007)

lol non-seniors in a senior member thread.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

If it wasnt for the 6 months membership I would have been a senior member a long time ago.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

hello


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> And you voted for me?
> 
> 
> And you also voted for me?
> ...


zaxxon's freinds with everyone,and a select members like me that are apart of GB...and champagne got a life


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Sup LOKI...


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Toti...nah not soo good a friend of mine was killed by a cow..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

WTF????????


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah..thats life  

I think the cow stepd on his head..he was 13 he was about to turn 14 .


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 2, 2007)

what is a GB?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear that LOKI


It means Golden Byakugan.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Its ok..not youre fault 


Soo whats new today?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont know  have been posting in the blender,I start feel liking it more.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Lol...you wont see a cat there..>_>

xD


----------



## Yellow (Aug 2, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> yeah they both are, but probably getting ready for school


Wait Zaxxon's still in school?

And school starts so early for Champagne. I think school here in Ct starts at the end of August but I know some states start school next week. That sucks.



pajamas said:


> zaxxon's freinds with everyone,and a select members like me that are apart of GB...and champagne got a life


Yeah actually I've never seen anyone that disliked Zaxxon.

And lol ZeroDegrees is the only GB member that extremely hates me.

Might be others that hate me too but I haven't noticed it.

And I wish champagne was on. I like talking with her.


Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> what is a GB?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 2, 2007)

I graduated high school.......and WHO hates me?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

about noone hates zaxxon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 2, 2007)

pajamas said:


> about noone hates zaxxon



ya, either they love me, are indifferent, or just don't know me.  


I rubb ppl the right way. *wink, wink*


----------



## Freiza (Aug 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Wait Zaxxon's still in school?


I dunno.


> And school starts so early for Champagne. I think school here in Ct starts at the end of August but I know some states start school next week. That sucks.


>_<



> And lol ZeroDegrees is the only GB member that extremely hates me.


Why?


> And I wish champagne was on. I like talking with her.


Dunno what happened to her. Maybe she OD'd. 

Last time I talked to her she said she was creating a fanlisting.


~Zaxxon~ said:


> I graduated high school.......and WHO hates me?


I HATE YOU.  
I hope you know I'm kidding. >_>

And aren't you going to university?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 2, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> I HATE YOU.
> I hope you know I'm kidding. >_>
> 
> And aren't you going to university?



Oh shut up, *Freezer Burn*.  

seriously, I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 2, 2007)

lol Zaxxon you pervert.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello guy who has a sudden obsession with cats


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Whos that?


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

You first you got a cat avatar now your sig is nothing but cats, are you letting that "GB's Cat_Mascot" thing get to your head?


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm nah i like em thats all <3


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Neko is not Neko fan?


----------



## Neko (Aug 2, 2007)

you should change the cats in your sig once in a while


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

oh yeah i know ...I dont know what els i should put in my avy ..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Sup everyone.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

hi there!


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

There i'll make an Avy and sig with no catz// em someone els is gonna do it xDD  Just for Neko <3


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

I am gonna change my avy and sig.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

I see you made youre request


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

My new theme is about Captain Falcon.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh I see


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you know who is him.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

No xDD

Should I ?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the one who says "Falcon Punch"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

SOMEONE FIND ME A CUTE SIG!!!!!!!!!!!

please.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Hahah...lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Of what kind pajamas.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

anyhting..............


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

You need to be more specific or I cant search for it.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

a bunny!!!!!

yea...a bunny


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeap Im lookin for a sig too xD


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

lol but you just changed yours.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh did I 

too much Nekoz XDD

Btw Watchin a new Hentai


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont P.M. just tell me whats the name of it.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Nee Chanto Shiyou Yo 1-4

xDD


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

@Pajamas
I like your new sig.

whats the story.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

one guy six women..It dont have subs so i dont really get what theyre sayin


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn he is lucky XD


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

lol I got addicted with "Falcon Punch"


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow I can watch the hentai and post here, at the same time .


----------



## pajamas (Aug 2, 2007)

LOKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hellow


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Hurray! XD


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

yeey...but i cant fap and type at the same time -____-


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

PAJAMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Aug 3, 2007)

HOLLOW!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Hollow did you finaly get your senior membership.


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

pajamas wants a kawaii siggy?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

Sup Neko:amazed


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

^ Why are you amazed? 

ps. Hello


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

The Forums is making me sad.

Also good Avy and sig.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

YES I DO!!!!!!!!!!

I like cute things  ,i cant help it.Anyways...WTF HAPPENED WITH THE FUCKING FORUM?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

Too much E-rape thats what happen.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

TOO MUCH E-RAPE???NO WAY!It was probably tazmo jacking off and he hit his computer so hard it fucked up the server


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

lol maybe he is upgrading the forums,well I hope so.


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

Forum = Error to the Max

What kind of cuteness do you have in mind?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

mega ultra kittys on clouds where little duckys are all cute and hearts are all over the place  

seriously,i dont know....


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

............

Well you try and think and maybe i can help ya out


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

lol FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

seriosuly,like a kitty or a duck...


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

an Anime type kitty or Duck?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2007)

LOl this is annoying can't tell who posted or w.e :S


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

^ Seriously


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

ZA WARUDO!

"kills the forums"


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

^ You can kill whats already dead


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

i want a kitty sig!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

I can defy the laws of physics Neko.

ZA WARUDO!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

@ Pajamas

I still cant hel p you because you didnt answer my question at the top of this page

@ Totitos

Forums have nothing to do with physics


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

Of course it has! lol


----------



## Yellow (Aug 3, 2007)

Fuck the forum is acting gay. Well at least it's back up. Hey guys. -__-


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

yellow!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

Sup Yellow,did you win or not against Peak.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 3, 2007)

I won. Thanks for voting for me guys.


I'm gonna be leave now though. I'll be back in an hour or so.>_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 3, 2007)

i came for a quick visit to vote in the match that was suppose to start, and notice all this


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

adding a sig


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

E-Rape!   FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

i cant see my sig


----------



## Totitos (Aug 3, 2007)

But I see it.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

it always takes abiyt 5 minutes for me to see it.

and now i can


----------



## Freiza (Aug 3, 2007)

weeaboo sig.kamikazi......

lol Zaxxon..what will you do with your life?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

i need my sig to blend in with the forum


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

you just made it gray xD ,I mean so you can only see bloo and gir.No backround.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

for me it just shows that its gray -___-


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2007)

maybe cause ur using the sasuke skin,i use naruto.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I could see sigs. I'ma change it back now so I can see them.-__-

Also hey, I'm back now.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Fuck you Nf. Someone post porn already.:/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 4, 2007)

OMG.....this whole day, NO ONE has been on at all.......


I'm scared!!!!! >___<



someone help me!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll help you Zaxxon if you post some porn.>____<


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

lol? 

You triple posted


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

The double was by accident, but I went along and posted a third.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Not bestiality. That's sick.


That cat sure is horny though.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

That dog got owned.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Moar hot action:



Drool, Yellow, drool.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Rawr!! Some Neko action is always nice.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Dog poledancing:


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Wooo, take it all off doggy. I wonder if that doggy would give me a lap dance too


lol. I've seen that one before though. And Kamikazi posted one of a dog with a semi-hard on.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

nasty people


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Neko!




Look here


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

dun b h8n!


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder if any Mods are around 

@ Hei

You just mad because my avatar is better than yours


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Look here

>___<


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

@ Neko: Alexi > All.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

You have some chick as your avatar.

Timewarp also > Your avy.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

im not the one who has some dude as his Avatar


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Alexi good rocker. 

EDIT: Bah, i'm out. May post more porn when i'm back.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

whatever dude with a dude


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Post more Neko pronz when you come  back Hei.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

Anime character = not real

Dude in your avy = Real male


*Edit:* they have a BH for that stuff >_>


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

No Mods around so need for BH.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ You dont know that you cant even know whos on NF now


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i failed at taking a break. i'm not gonna finish my work and i'm gonna get dropped from my classes


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

That sucks Kamikazi.

But don't worry I did bad in school too.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I only got A's, never A+'s


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah i'm a straight A student too. i can procrastinate how ever long i want and still ace whatever they give me

THE CUTE PUPPIES HAVE RETURNED....at the expense of my grades


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

your both Straight A's? Wait.....School has started where u live O_O


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i got work that i have to complete before school starts back


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh that sucks. Is it a lot of work?

What grade you in Kamikazi?

Only thing I ever had to do was read over the summer and right detailed responses about what I read.

Also what subject?

Also I might not respond cause I'm about to go to bed but still aswer mah questions.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i jus thave to finish reading a book, write a paper on the book, and read a packet and answer questions from the packet. it's only like a days work but i procrastinate like nobodys ever seen.

i'm only a senior in highschool. could've graduated at like 15/16 but chose not to skip any grades.

it's for a college leve; literature class and anatomy.

questions answerified


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol. I graduated at 16.


Yes I skipped a grade.

You should've done that while Nf was down.=O

Also goodnight now.=]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol I was off for a while and now people has posted animal pornography


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

totitos you're going on my ignore list cuz u didn't vote for me in my match


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i don't know what you posted, but i should tell you i thought about negging you as well


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol the forum is fuck up,dont you think thats enough for me.


----------



## Loki (Aug 4, 2007)

lol..no1s on the forum or soo i see it...>_>


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Its because we are ghosts LOKI  -______0


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

Neko has returned and Why the hell are KK & yellow smart >_< im only -insert age here- years old and im just getting to the 12th grade this year >_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

we'll be in the twelfth grade at the same time 

how old are you Neko? 
since you dun wanna post it PM me. i will trade you info. ask anything.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

over the age of 18, thats all you need to know


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

guess what? PMs don't show up 

but i saw it


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol I am the younguest.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ 14 right?

and PMS dont show up?!?!?!?!? NF is just messed up. Its seems im the only one in this forum that can use the quote button and the quote actually comes up


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep,Fuck what the hell does Tazmo is doing


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i'm assuming totitos said something about the forum.

tazmo or mbxx is probably updating something. maybe they'll bring back the who's viewing thread feature


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

They should of at least announced it if they are fixing it


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Neko is right at the beginning everyone were asking what happened to the forum,they should at least make an annoucenment before fuckin up the forums.

Does anyone have notice that the forums is faster than before:amazed


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

^ignore listed. i'll rep whoever posts next

EDIT: the offer has expired

mbxx or tazmo are probably updating something. maybe the who's viewing the thread feature will be restored.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

I got the prize!


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!! >_____________<

why dont you make your avatar 125x125? you bring shame to that Cute Doggy


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol this is the first time I beat Neko in posting.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ Actually you didnt beat me You warped over me  because i refreshed the pages at least 4 times and your post just now appeared

You can never beat Neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

that's repwhoring i should neg you both. i tried to neg neko but don't think it worked. 

i'll try to increase the size, give me a minute.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm we will see about that Neko 

lol at this video:amazed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BC9O_2wWu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually thats not Rep whoring i said Damn because i was so outraged that your avatar is 125x111 when it should be 125x125 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

i do not approve of either of your actions.  

i want my name changed to unown


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ Why? Honestly its.......yea i dont even know why u chose that in that Underground NF place


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol what the hell is that.

I am gonna be back in a minute see ya!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 








you made me feel bad 

i still want a name change but i'll pick something different now


----------



## pajamas (Aug 4, 2007)

chickens.....!


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

i was watching invader Zim this morning and Gir was cracking me up


----------



## Starber (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey everyone =]]


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Sup,the forums today is boring.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

lol they haven't even been fixed yet. Tazmo's too busy fapping to the main site.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

lol you cant P.M.,the threads posts doesnt upgrade at all,neither when you made a new thread it doesnt show.

This place is like "Ghosts Graveyard"


----------



## Starber (Aug 4, 2007)

lol we can't PM either!? DDD:


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

Rep works you can test it again on me


----------



## Saosin (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder if rep works. WHO WANTS REP?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Me I want and no the posts doesnt count here.

I found this more like an Armaggedon


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Aug 4, 2007)

The forum are a brokededed!!!?????!!!!!!!!!!!!?!!!!!!!!? *hides*

Seriously, what is going on!!??


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Aug 4, 2007)

The forum are a brokededed!!!?????!!!!!!!!!!!!?!!!!!!!!? *hides*

Seriously, what is going on!!??


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

fuck this imma go get my post count up a little


----------



## pajamas (Aug 4, 2007)

I hate tazmo  



damn bitch can't pay the bills!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Everyone is dead.........YAY!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

It's all mg78's fault.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol. Pajamas, I made a thread about that a while ago.


Damn you forum. Work right already.

I still get those damn 500 errors. Tazmo pay you bills already.>_<


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

mmmm Pizza!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

*500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.*


----------



## Starber (Aug 4, 2007)

Still not working?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Hei said:
			
		

> *500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.*



*500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.*


----------



## Loki (Aug 4, 2007)

I wont post here till all is fixed .


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 4, 2007)

Loki!! NF is dying.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2007)

> Does anyone have notice that the forums is faster than before


lol, I noticed that as well. Aside from that, it seems like there were pretty much no 500 errors yesterday for me, although there are some today.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep,I want the NF come back to normal.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

A-tisket. a-tasket
A brown and yellow basket
I sent a letter to my mom
And on the way I dropped it 

I dropped it, I dropped it
Yes, On the way I dropped it
A little girlie picked it up
And took it to the market 

She was truckin' on down the avenue,
Without a single thing to do
She was pick-pick-pickin all around
When she spied it on the ground 

A tisket. A-tasket
She took my yellow basket
And if she doesn't bring it back
I think that I shall die 

(Was it red?) no,no,no,no,
(Was it brown?) no,no,no,no,
(Was it blue?) no,no,no,no,
Just a little yellow basket


----------



## Starber (Aug 4, 2007)

> Yep,I want the NF come back to normal.



Me too i can't even quote anyone right .

@ kamikaze: Nice poem <33


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesomes poem Kamikazi.

Fuck I have a new P.M. and I cant read it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

you guys never heard that before 

it's a nursery rhyme, i didn't come up with it 
_
Solomon Grundy,
Born on a Monday,
Christened on Tuesday,
Married on Wednesday,
Took ill on Thursday,
Grew worse on Friday,
Died on Saturday,
Buried on Sunday.
That was the end of
Solomon Grundy.

i'm just gonna keep clicking post quick reply til it comes up, sorry for any double posts or whatever
_


----------



## Totitos (Aug 4, 2007)

I never heard of it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

DAMN YOU NF DAMN YOU TO HELL


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

NF is scaring me  Its like the end of the world....like ragnarok


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2007)

Totitos said:
			
		

> Fuck I have a new P.M. and I cant read it.


Lol, I know the feeling, I had a new message since yesterday and not being able to read it is the thing that is bugging me the most out of all of this. I'm sure it is just something silly, but I still need to know what it is, gah.


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ I sent you that message it just say congrats on 10,000 thats it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 4, 2007)

judrbyusveysfrenchkfuynkct iki7tfo68toastbl6n8lkf nklbrb78lo


----------



## pajamas (Aug 5, 2007)

so less members on,so much faster forum.

so much tazmo masturbation,so crappy forum.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 5, 2007)

When Tazmo goes limp, the forum will be back up fine.


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2007)

This forum officially scares me


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 5, 2007)

Epic. **


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

Still the forums hasnt change at all.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 5, 2007)

Toti! You lack NFU!


----------



## Starber (Aug 5, 2007)

I just woke up
No changes I see >_>


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2007)

lol NFU 

And nope no changes >_>


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

Everyone lacks of it 

when the NF finally recovers I will be an omnipotent being


----------



## Drama (Aug 5, 2007)

whats going on with this forum?


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2007)

nothing is going on...and thats the problem

Neko is already an omnipotent being


----------



## pajamas (Aug 5, 2007)

...................

i hate tazmo,and his male order bribe MBXX


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2007)

Where the hell is everyone posting?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been helping ym freind with his new forum...so i havent been posting -_-


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

@Neko
What do you mean?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 5, 2007)

> Where the hell is everyone posting?


no one is posting. there are a few people at NFU and a few at setoworld. NF has been abandoned until corrections are made.

what happens if tazmo and mbxx say fuck it and don't fix it?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

Then half of the people in Earth will die against my wrath.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 5, 2007)

This days boring -______- ,all ive been doing is fixing up my freinds site and advertising...


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 5, 2007)

pajamas are cool


----------



## Drama (Aug 5, 2007)

why cant i SEE my two Unread messages?


----------



## Freiza (Aug 5, 2007)

lol whats up?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 5, 2007)

Because they are Titifucking Tazmo´s dick.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 5, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> why cant i SEE my two Unread messages?


Tazmo accidentally fucked up the forum while fapping.



			
				Cryogenic Blaze said:
			
		

> lol whats up?


Nothing except the forum is still fucked up.-__-


Fuck this I'm going to the gaming department now. Gonna see if anyone is there to play online with.-__-

EDIT: Kamikazi, how far are you away from luminary or are you already there?-__-


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

i have achieved luminary.
i think i'm like 1000 past it actually. it's as far as i'll get if i keep posting how i've been posting


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Why exactly did you disable your rep?

-im still far away i only have 19,000 -


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

b/c you weren't repping me 

you gain rep way faster than i do. 

EDIT: there, it can be seen now. i have an ugly null rep that i can't delete


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

^ thats because i have an Avy & Sig 

and i only rep ppl with avy/sigys


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

so do i now


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

its okay...............

Edit: LOLZ

I see NF is slowly updating


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

now it's beyond okay


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

I needz to update faster! I bet the Mods are gonna do some Major banning and thread thrashing once everything is back


----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2007)

DAMN SMALL UPDATES!!!!! >.<


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

give it another half hour. at the rate it's going it should be done or at least really close to being done by then

pajamas remember when i tried to make your sig transparent? was my sig surrounded by grey as well?


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

I just noticed that you can only quote up to the post NF is updated to


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

your PM just showed up 

i'm gonna tell everyone your age now


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

ARG!  *negs*


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

shouldn't have told me then  



EDITnly 17 more hours until updated XD


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Everyone already knows im 97


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

i don't like old people, so i don't like you


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't like losers so i don't like you 

Edit:

You dont make your avys 125x125 just to bug me >_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

i don't like you so i don't like you


yes, yes i do


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Finally updated


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

Ello mina 

I c its all back up now


----------



## Starber (Aug 6, 2007)

Forum's working again


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

u missed it


tell me after you've seen it so i can delete it before too many people see it


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2007)

yes kamikazi yours was gray also,its because the 2 dif skins have different backrounds so they turn out dif when you add them.

Forums is allllllllllllllllllll good


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

I sawed your pic KK


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

changes avy*


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm shall i post my pic or has everyone seen it?


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

I havn't neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

post it anyway.

as soon as you delete yours i'm deleting mine


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Loki your lying i showed you >_>


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

hmm on msn? I cant remember  

You wanna see mine?


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

^ yupz show me


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

you posted youres?


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Dont post it yet i have to leaves the internets i will return some random time later, Bye dudez :

I feel sad being the only girl who posts here


----------



## Starber (Aug 6, 2007)

^ ima girl too


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

starber i knew you were a girl 




not really though sorry


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

Neko come on msn...I'd like to show it to you there


----------



## Starber (Aug 6, 2007)

@ kamikazi: that's okay. Maybe I'll post a pic in the CB later


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

^do it. guaranteed reps from me

Loki i wanna see it too


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

Im off to caya guyz/girls


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 6, 2007)

what the heck is that thing on your sig Loki?


----------



## Drama (Aug 6, 2007)

yey its fixed.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 6, 2007)

what's fixed?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

the forum is fixed. it was acting screwy for 3 days. 

i suffered rep withdrawal


----------



## Freiza (Aug 6, 2007)

rep whores

i see dat kamikazi is luminary all of a sudden...........


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

hes been Luminary for a while now his rep was disabled to no one noticed


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

Kamikazi if ya wanna see my pic add me on msn


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

it has been done


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 6, 2007)

POSTING BCZ NEKO SAID SO.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 6, 2007)

postin cause i have no life.


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2007)

Postin cose I dont know..erm what? >_<


----------



## Yellow (Aug 6, 2007)

Your luminary kamikazi.

I was trying to help you get there but I couldn't tell if you were already luminary cause you had your rep disabled.

I'm gonna rep Hei now.=O

Also Cryogenic Blaze it seems we had the same idea but I realized it first haha.=O


----------



## Totitos (Aug 6, 2007)

If you beleive in whats real GARness join here
Look here


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 6, 2007)

i've been luminary for a while now thanks to a very lovely member of this forum with a high rep power


----------



## Neko (Aug 6, 2007)

Edit: if you didnt see what i put too bad


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

tell me what you put and there's a cookie in it for you


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 7, 2007)

<br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br />


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

Hei said:


> <br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br



This not not the Place for you loser-themed Spam go to the ChatBox or blender or somethin Joe >_<......

I will not tolerate this 

@KK

Cake, Cookies, and Pie or no deal


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 7, 2007)

Neko said:


> This not not the Place for you loser-themed Spam go to the ChatBox or blender or somethin Joe >_<......
> 
> I will not tolerate this
> 
> ...



If {$angel == b h8tn} then {$angel == $angel + " "}
else {$angel == $angel + ""}

&& goto NFU.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

isn't my friendship > snacks 


*Spoiler*: _tell me now?_


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

Hei said:


> If {$angel == b h8tn} then {$angel == $angel + " "}
> else {$angel == $angel + ""}
> 
> && goto NFU.



Die


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 7, 2007)

Neko said:


> Die



$angel == $angel + " "


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> isn't my friendship > snacks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _tell me now?_



Pie + Cookies + Cake > Universe 
Universe > kamikazi

 

In the edited post i said that i Hated Oprah.....


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> isn't my friendship > snacks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _tell me now?_



Pie + Cookies + Cake > Universe 
Universe > kamikazi

 

In the edited post i said that i Hated Oprah.....


----------



## Yellow (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol. You hate Oprah. \_(o_O)_/

I really don't care about Oprah much. I don't watch her shows or anything she does but I don't hate her.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

that's a little random

yellow did you check that PM at NFU? i have to ask the person though, cuz i deleted the PM that it was in.


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

I did really say that 

Oprah = 40yr Old White Womens Jesus


----------



## Drama (Aug 7, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Lol. You hate Oprah. \_(o_O)_/
> 
> I really don't care about Oprah much. I don't watch her shows or anything she does but I don't hate her.



she just preaches to the wrong quire.


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2007)

lol ppl posting pics of food now?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 7, 2007)

What's up babes?


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2007)

nofin >_>

ya?


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

babes?


----------



## Freiza (Aug 7, 2007)

Neko said:


> hes been Luminary for a while now his rep was disabled to no one noticed


......riiiiiiight, stiil whoringgggggg


Yellow said:


> Your luminary kamikazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Cryogenic Blaze it seems we had the same idea but I realized it first haha.=O


i posted it first 


kamikazi said:


> i've been luminary for a while now thanks to a very lovely member of this forum with a high rep power


.........riiiight, which = how many times?


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

^ Your sig has given me cancer


----------



## Danse (Aug 7, 2007)

huh what 0_o

looking at Cryogenic Blaze's sig has made my mind go blank


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2007)

I hate that chick in your sig,danse.


----------



## Danse (Aug 7, 2007)

:amazed how can you hate Rangiku she has really big and nice.... eyes


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I hate that chick in your sig,danse.



Thats Matsumoto and she's semxy


----------



## Danse (Aug 7, 2007)

she very smexy very very smexy


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

morning yall


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 7, 2007)

Hmm how long have i been here? I am not good with months...has it been 6 yet?

Good Morning Btw  ^^


----------



## Danse (Aug 7, 2007)

no you've only been here about 3 months


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

hm, hello Danse.... hard to see you online nowadays...


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

Matsumoto = Awesome

Pajamas is just insane


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Neko! Hey how are you?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

hey justin.... how are you?


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi CTK

Hello GB's Manwhore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Fine, why aren't you on MSN.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

> Hello GB's Manwhore


 everyone calling me by that -_-"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Fine, why aren't you on MSN.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't even delete my Double Post! hey Dehano, check your myspace I sent you something...I have to go get food Neko, see you around later.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

kk...
my msn is kind of destroying itself.... I log in and it delets people by itslef 
cant access the bath house, it has been like that for almost 2 weeks ....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, that's why I haven't seen you...it looks like I am not leaving after all.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

lol... yeah...
but hopefuly it is just a bug on my pc.....
anyways, Ive been to amsterdam during the weekend... it was so good


----------



## Neko (Aug 7, 2007)

Im not on MSN because i constantly leave my computer and i cant keep active conversations :

 i have over 700 posts here 

Anyways ive g2g to the store brb pplz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry Neko, I know your reason...I meant Dehano! But that's alright too. And Dehano we've all been hanging out somewhere else dodging the 500 errors.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 7, 2007)

lol, oh right...
well, aparently when i went to Amsterdam the forusm stopped working.. now im back its working again...
and, I just registered on GoC


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah the forums were down pretty bad...it was like a no man's land. But Neko and a few others still posted, including me.


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2007)

lol its true..Dheano has to be on, damn i cant be cose of my gf...
And now shes callin me again xDD

damn that woman need me >_>


(^^ yeeyz)


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2007)

I wanna fuck one of loki's cats <.<    >.>


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 7, 2007)

Danse said:


> no you've only been here about 3 months



Does the month i joined count as a month?

If so(i finally counted) then thats 5 months..

^^WTF


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2007)

hmm..money, noffins for free >_>


----------



## Totitos (Aug 7, 2007)

Za Warudo!

lol good avy Loki.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

i wanna timewarp this thread like i did the rest of the forum


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

fuck it didn't timewarp


----------



## Yellow (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol. Kamikazi.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

^lol what, i wanted to post tomorrow before tomorrow came 

timewarp dammit 

maybe they fixed it. damn, didn't get to future post in this thread


----------



## Drama (Aug 7, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol, oh right...
> well, aparently when i went to Amsterdam the forusm stopped working.. now im back its working again...
> and, I just registered on GoC



did you eat some magic brownies? lol.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

yellow, is there a reason your location says what it says?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol. Yes there is a reason. I made TBH mad and I'm trying to get him to change his mind about the punishment he has in mind for me lol. I"m asking for a much worst punishment than what he has in mind but he doesn't want to accept. Says his punishment is more suitable. I'm waiting to see if he'll go through with it.

I told him he could perma ban me if he wanted or give me a long ban+section ban when I'm unbanned but apparently he wants to give me a simple punishment that won't do much but it will annoy me though. 

I told him if he's gonna do what he has in mind instead of banning me then I want a rep ban as well and a section ban.

The punishment he has in mind won't do much to me but it'll be fucking annoying and I'd prefer being banned or even being perma banned.:/


----------



## Namicho (Aug 7, 2007)

Wait whatwhat? What happened?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 7, 2007)

fuck now i'm curious 

wait, don't get perma b& yellow


----------



## Yellow (Aug 7, 2007)

Namicho said:
			
		

> Wait whatwhat? What happened?


I made TheBlindHyuuga mad cause I broke a rule really badly. He's giving me a pretty simple punishment that won't do much to me anyways but it'll annoy me greatly. I asked him for a ban instead of the punishment he has in mind and even told him to perma ban me if he wants instead of the stupid punishment he has in mind.



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> fuck now i'm curious
> 
> wait, don't get perma b& yellow


Lol. Can't tell you what I did lol and I don't want to talk about the punishment he has in mind but it really won't do anything significant to me but it's a very annoying punishment.

Eh I already told him he can perma ban me if he feels like it but I don't know what he's decided yet cause he hasn't replied to me. I think they're discussing it in the mod lounge or something.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

People can easily evade bans....what I have in mind for you isn't as easily evaded.

Also, it seems I've struck the nerve I wanted to considering how much you've been going on about it.

As for repsealing you...that was going to happen anyway before this even came up.

and it's not like I'm going to accept a punishment you rather have...it doesn't tell me that you really learned from your mistake.

This is definitely the most appropriate punishment...these are the  consequences for your actions...deal with it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

TBH you scared me. usually when you enter a thread it ends with *locked* 

Neko i made an avy just for you


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> TBH you scared me. usually when you enter a thread it ends with *locked*
> 
> Neko i made an avy just for you



I thought the same thing  

Anyways use this


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

so so picky


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like some interesting stuff is going on in here TBH was around.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

^lol i know. 

why isn't it showing up?

EDIT:there it is nvm

EDIT EDIT you gave me a messed up avy it's not working


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

How about an IP ban then TBH?


Just ban me instead man. IP ban or whatever. Don't really care. And no I won't try to evade the ban. I'll use animesuki and other forums instead just as soon as I get unbanned there.>_>

Lol. Learned from my mistake. Fine do whatever you want. 

I'll let you ban my dupes too as soon as I remember what they are and you can ban me along with them then.

And it's really not that hard to get back the amount of posts I have right now. I normally make about 100 posts per day on an active day so yeah I can easily get it back in about 17-20 days but I'm not gonna waste my time doing that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

What the hell did you do?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

yellow stop trying to get banned 

seriously they just posts man, you can get them back. what is getting banned gonna accomplish?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh boy this doesn't sound good..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Your trying to act like posts are more important than actually being here...?

Wow must show the people you talk to how much you like them...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Read the rep I gave you CTK.

*HERE*


There you go. I have another one but I don't remember the username. Ban me along with it TBH. 

So yeah go ahead and ban me please TBH. I'd prefer if Del banned me but I know your not gonna "accept a punishment I'd rather have" so you can ban me yourself if you want.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

What is going on here?

Sounds gay


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi you never answered my question on NFU. I still need it. So yeah, help me with that.=]


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your trying to act like posts are more important than actually being here...?
> 
> Wow must show the people you talk to how much you like them...



???? Are you talking to me??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

No...Yellow.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh..I see..


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

WTF is going on around here


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Yellow is trying to become a An Hero.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Yellow is dumb 

Rep > banned > pride


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

The way he was carrying on I thought they were going to like lock him in certain parts of the forum or something like Havoc was.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol, Neko you just figured out I'm dumb.


Yeah I know it's dumb to want to get banned but meh screw I need the ban.:/

@CTK: I would've liked that.


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

well, all i know is yellow didn't vote for me


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

@ Yellow

I always knew you were i was just stating it as a post  


@ CTK

 you and legs >_>


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

not












a












single


































































VOTE!


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol. Sorry Hollow. Didn't know you that well. I know Nudeshroom more.


Oh and CTK I like your sig. I didn't notice it until now cause I disabled sig/avys.>_>

EDIT: Hollow, I've heard you're good at art but I've never seen your art or have I?


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

here is a ulqui i drew and colored


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Oh and CTK I like your sig. I didn't notice it until now cause I disabled sig/avys.>_>



Thanks, Vervex made them for the other forum



Neko said:


> @ CTK
> 
> you and legs >_>



Yes me and legs


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

No one ever makes me Avys or Sigs


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

the avy you editted for me isn't working

it comes and goes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Ask Vervex...or I can try but they might look like crap. But they will be made with wuv...thats right, not love but wuv.

Well I have to go...night


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

Yellow said:


> How about an IP ban then TBH?
> 
> 
> Just ban me instead man. IP ban or whatever. Don't really care. And no I won't try to evade the ban. I'll use animesuki and other forums instead just as soon as I get unbanned there.>_>
> ...



Tazmo and Mbxx are the only two that can IP ban...



Yellow said:


> Read the rep I gave you CTK.
> 
> here
> 
> ...



your second dupe has been banned for awhile....

*reads rep you left CTK*

if you want a break..request one...that'll supersede my stance on not banning you...it won't stop your post count being cut in half....but it can give you your "break"


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Your an awesome artist Hollow. Too bad I voted before you showed me that. Actually I wouldn't have changed my mind cause like I said I know Nudeshroom more.

Link removed



I love those 2 as well. I'd rep you for them but I'm out for today.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah whatever TBH. Can you ban the dupe. I don't need it.

I'm surprised Del didn't ban it before since I told him I have a dupe several time. Lol. I even used it to vote for him in his match.

Also I don't want to request a ban cause then I'll just ask to be unbanned .


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

> Also I don't want to request a ban cause then I'll just ask to be unbanned



lvl 2 ban...you can't even see the court.

we also have a forum vacation without court access...though I think it's possible to post in the staff conference room...*goes to test*


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

id die if i couldn't see the court
i have the biggest thread in the courts for a reason


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> lvl 2 ban...you can't even see the court.
> 
> we also have a forum vacation without court access...though I think it's possible to post in the staff conference room...*goes to test*



lvl 2 ban sucks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

lol...normal forum vacation, you can't see anything at all except when the ban will be removed and the reason for the ban.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

TBH just do your job and ban me already. I don't know how long I'll want to be banned for. I mean I'll want to be here for my match in the CB but who knows when that's gonna be so yeah I'd rather be banned for however long you feel is appropriate cause then I'll just be back here when I want to. 

And I don't need to see the court to ask to be unbanned.>_>


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2007)

i never wanna do that


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

the only way you can be unbanned if you are lvl 2 banned is to make a dupe and ask.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually no. I can talk with some of the staff members outside Nf.>_>

Also I asked Del to do it since you won't TBH.


I'm sure he'll be happy to give me a long enough ban lol.


EDIT: Goodnight CTK.:3


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

Yellow said:


> TBH just do your job and ban me already. I don't know how long I'll want to be banned for. I mean I'll want to be here for my match in the CB but who knows when that's gonna be so yeah I'd rather be banned for however long you feel is appropriate cause then I'll just be back here when I want to.



when I saw your first bit of spam...I was just going to ban you for 3 days...then when I saw all of it...that led to the post reduction request...it's not the first time we've done that.

all you are doing is patronizing me by telling me "to do my job"....I don't feel like banning you.


if you are requesting a ban for the spam...it's only going to be a week...and the post reduction is still happening.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

They should just re-name this the Ban Discussion thread


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

For the spam and the dupe. Need to get away from this place longer than a week.:/


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

^ Just dont log in, dont come to the site, very simple


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

the dupe doesn't get you banned....malicious dupes do/ban evasion dupes get your ban extended....regular ol' dupes just get them banned, not you.

you'd be getting a week for spamming.
fine...I'll ban you for a month

IM del or whoever _after_ a week has gone by and you want to participate in the contest.

If your match occurs during the initial week...tough shit...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 8, 2007)

Why would I need to disqualify myself?  I'll still be back after my match right?

@Neko: I've tried that. Longest I've ever held out was 2 days.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

then give me your password and i will change it and your e-mail so u cant log in and you can ask for it after whenever time


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

lol yellow that's how long i went for. the forum messing up grabbed my attention though, then i saw NFU and gave up on my break


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2007)

fine...banned...have fun


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

that was an interesting conversation 

and yellow got the 14000th post without noticing


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

^  yea i noticed that too

I would be mad if i was going for it


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

permaban him


----------



## Creator (Aug 8, 2007)

Can some one tell me when i can become a senior member. I am getting a bit impatient.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

september 21st. a week after me.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 8, 2007)

cute dog


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 8, 2007)

Bodies fill the fields I see, hungry heroes end
No one to play soldier now, no one to pretend
Running blind through killing fields, bred to kill them all
Victim of what said should be
A servant `til I fall

[chorus:]
Soldier boy, made of clay
Now an empty shell
Twenty one, only son
But he served us well
Bred to kill, not to care
Just do as we say
Finished here, greeting death
Hes yours to take away

Back to the front
You will do what I say, when I say
Back to the front
You will die when I say, you must die
Back to the front
You coward
You servant
You blindman
[end chorus]

Barking of machinegun fire, does nothing to me now
Sounding of the clock that ticks, get used to it somehow
More a man, more stripes you bare, glory seeker trends
Bodies fill the fields I see
The slaughter never ends

[chorus]

Why, am I dying?
Kill, have no fear
Lie, live off lying
Hell, hell is here

I was born for dying

Life planned out before my birth, nothing could I say
Had no chance to see myself, moulded day by day
Looking back I realize, nothing have I done
Left to die with only friend
Alone I clench my gun

[chorus]

Back to the front.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 8, 2007)

This reminds me of that TBH IS ON A BANNING SPREE avy Jess wore in MSN


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> This reminds me of that TBH IS ON A BANNING SPREE avy Jess wore in MSN



Whats bring you here best friend LOS


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

LOS nice forum ya made


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> LOS nice forum ya made



Actually its NudeShroom's forum


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

well im sayin it to him


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> well im sayin it to him



Say it to Shroom! 

736 Post here...............

Neko haz to leave this thread 4 a while


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

noez


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Daily Neko hugs! *hugs Neko*


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

@Neko--FOUND YOU /slow

-reps- e_e


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> noez







Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Daily Neko hugs! *hugs Neko*



  




Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--FOUND YOU /slow
> 
> -reps- e_e


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

How do you post so fast Neko? You're like a quick draw cowboy


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How do you post so fast Neko? You're like a quick draw cowboy



because Neko is awesome :amazed


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not that hard to post fast rofl


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

fast what ..i post and watch an anime at the same time >-<

and that on 6 different forums, i really have a problem .


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> It's not that hard to post fast rofl



 



-=LOki=- said:


> fast what ..i post and watch an anime at the same time >-<
> 
> and that on 6 different forums, i really have a problem .


And you think thats talent?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> because Neko is awesome :amazed



I know thats true!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

LAG DAMN IT 
Fucking servers. 

@Loki--Lol I haven't watched anime in like two months 
you're like what I used to be like. But now I'm only on three forums...and that's it. I suck at multi-tasking. /ADD


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know thats true!



Its a fact  

Lolz I dont get it whats wit you and legs/RedHeads?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

posting because pajamas are pajamas and thats what pajamas are and if you like the pajamas...YOUR GONNA GET RAPED!!!


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

pajamas said:


> posting because pajamas are pajamas and thats what pajamas are and if you like the pajamas...YOUR GONNA GET RAPED!!!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Rape isn't rape if the rapee is willing.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Rape isn't rape if the rapee is willing.



Agreed :amazed


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

pajamas said:


> posting because pajamas are pajamas and thats what pajamas are and if you like the pajamas...YOUR GONNA GET RAPED!!!



Pajamas i got em on yeah


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

^ What exactly is your Avy!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like somebody with a taste for seafood


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

But im wondering who and i hope that fish is cooked


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

S/he doesn't look familiar to me
and you know the Japanese eat their fish raw lol


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

hmmm like they do with animes RAW


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> Its a fact
> 
> Lolz I dont get it whats wit you and legs/RedHeads?



Dye your hair red and find out


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dye your hair red and find out



......*cough*


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

what if i dye my hair red?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

I like blondes better.


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

nah nekos good as she is now


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> nah nekos good as she is now



thnx!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

pajamas x loki = the cats pajamas 

pajamas x neko = the cats pajamas



cats ....


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

brunettes, blondes, redheds in that order


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Neko = original cat

Loki = cheap Rip off


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

that's not what your join dates say


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi!!!!we should make a FC!!!

pajamas x neko x kamikazi x loki x yellow x (anyone else)

doooo it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

lol want me to go ask a mod


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

helllsssss yea..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

lol @ Kamikazi sig.


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2007)

I totally want to get an actual banana hammock.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

i found the pic too funny not to use 

pajamas but yellow's b& right now


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

its lika man thong o.O


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> but yellow's b& right now


Then pajamas x kamikazi x neko x loki x (someone)


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

I miss the dog sig avy but bannanas are ok too  @Kamikazi


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

does anyone remember the gir FC?I cant find it >.<


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol that whould be a FC xDD


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2007)

> its lika man thong o.O



That's why I said I wanted a real banana hammock.  I want a hammock in the shape of a banana.


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i found the pic too funny not to use
> 
> pajamas but yellow's b& right now



BH did it right..i read it


----------



## Vanity (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm glad that I'm finally a senior member. It was just the posts I needed, I passed the 6 months and 3,000 rep requirement a while back already.

I should put up a bigger avatar soon now.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigger avy's are overrated.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 8, 2007)

Then how come you have one?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

i needz that fanclub now!!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> Neko = original cat
> 
> Loki = cheap Rip off



 

________


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Here ya Go pajamas

CLICK HERE


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

'Cause DW is overrated too.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

@Dark Wolf247
badass Avy,Ike is one of my favorite Fire Emblem´s characters.


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

pajamas said:


> pajamas x loki = A cat in pajamas
> 
> pajamas x neko = the smexy cat in pajamaz
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

hello


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

haha...been workin today Dheano eh? xDD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Totitos said:
			
		

> @Dark Wolf247
> badass Avy,Ike is one of my favorite Fire Emblem´s characters.


Thx o; 

Isn't Totitos a chip brand? Or is that Tostitos lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

lol Tostitos are the chips.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

no, been to my ex house >_>


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

ermm..what did ya lost there


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Those chips are good. like mini taco shells lol


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

PICS OF ME!!!MG MG MG


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

> ermm..what did ya lost there



my dick >_<


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

pajamas said:


> PICS OF ME!!!MG MG MG



HAHAHA!! I lufe ya man 

Dheano: Thought soo >_>


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

ME!
*Spoiler*: __ 








My sister and mother


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

totitos


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

my turn...

ME

*Spoiler*: __ 







thats actualy me


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

totitos it's only fair that i tell you. i opened your mother and sister


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

me?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

that explains why they were empty this morning.lol


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> totitos it's only fair that i tell you. i opened your mother and sister



OH SHI-!! LOL!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

erm me right now


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

My sis just playin a game ...lol


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

loki looks cuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

I know..but my room donst ^~^


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

i think your sister came


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont wanna know >_<


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to know.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 8, 2007)

lol martryn you don't come to the OBD anymore?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

ima here neko


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

teeheehee now go to the request section and request


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

come on...you can do it for me


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

Neko, PM me pics of you...
I heard beautful things about you


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

lol xDD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

my very own smilie


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Neko, PM me pics of you...
> I heard beautful things about you



I dont feel like it 

pajamas give Mr. Man Whore a link to the NFU picture thread and i will addz ur borders


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

"Mr.Manwhore"?


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> "Mr.Manwhore"?



Yes......thats what i typed


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2007)

> lol martryn you don't come to the OBD anymore?



I do when I feel like it.  I haven't been on the forums for a few weeks, so if you haven't noticed me in that time, it's because I wasn't here to be noticed.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

bookmark this page

There ya go man whore


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

EL THOR!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJoKNOGihmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

well...
I am a whore, so.... erm... yeah
I saw the pic.... 

lol me ~_~

*Spoiler*: __ 




*MR. BIG STUFF ~_~*


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

omg not that again >_>

I mean Totitos and D xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

For pajamaz


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

huh nice ^^


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

neko is the kool-aid'est...

now i gotta find someone to use it >.>


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

Batman said yesssss!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

wont you use it pajamas?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

no,it was for him


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

lol..its a nice avy yes


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

see ya dude/chicks later


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

MAMARAGAN!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

bye pajamas


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

caya..i think im off too...need some sleep and soo


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

cya loki, and i already voted


----------



## Circe (Aug 8, 2007)

Forums running @ 300km/h.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

but for how long?


----------



## Circe (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully for a while. Won't matter to me, though. After the end of this summer I'll be severely less active.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

me too, school and all. gots to keep me good grades


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2007)

I will laugh if tomorrow the forums is slow as hell.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

i wouldn't


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd cry.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Id Neg Totitos


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

tomorrow is now..


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

Is this the thread you were talking about on NFU, Neko?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

> tomorrow is now..



so today is yesterday


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

erm yeah for me..


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Today is yesterdays tomorrow


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

soo 3 dayz in a row avgust. 9th ?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Loki, I demand you to change your avatar 

and KamiKazmi *MAKE YOUR AVATAR 125X125!!!!*


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

Jouten said:


> Is this the thread you were talking about on NFU, Neko?



Yes i think she did 

@Neko..mhm i dun have no more


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

if everyday is august 9th, then the forum should keep working fast


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Jouten said:


> Is this the thread you were talking about on NFU, Neko?



Oh i so didnt see this  

ya this is the thread 

@ Loki

thats no excuse


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

when did neko become the boss of me? did i miss something?


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

i know..khm can you make me one plise

she alwayz was >_> ya just didnt notice


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> when did neko become the boss of me? did i miss something?



It seems you were offline when it happened 

@ Loki

Sure what kind?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm gonna post more often, then.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I'm gonna post more often, then.



great  

Remember that posts here dont raise post count


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

damn its hard to say..>_< wait i'll look*


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> great
> 
> Remember that posts here dont raise post count



Bummer.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

-looks like me eh


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> damn its hard to say..>_< wait i'll look*



Okayz



Jouten said:


> Bummer.



yea if they did id already have over 2,000 posts


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

this one is soo kawaii  I think its one for you


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay Loki


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

post here don't count? 

well i'm not posting here no more


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

erm..Kami >_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i was just joking

it's way too late to stop now anyway


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

yep..lol if thise posts in here whould count i'd have 3k lol


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, it's kamikazi!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you just now noticed me 

i'd have 2000 if they counted


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 9, 2007)

lol such a peaceful avy and sig kamikazi....


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

L~ 

ello howz you


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Loki-san  

I'm fine. Haven't been around much. NF bores me atm. And you? Still being awesome as always i hope


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

~L~ said:


> lol such a peaceful avy and sig kamikazi....



Hmmm who are u?........



Hi!    

~L~ you left me alone here with these......tards


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol neko. What's with the ultra pedo set you got there


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

tryin my best... 

I hope you'll be on more cose Nekos only girl i can talk to 

Hello Zaru-masta 

i g2g c ya


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

~L~ 

i found it too funny to not use


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

omg L! :amazed

Nf is soo fappable now.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmmm who are u?........
> 
> Hi!
> ~L~ you left me alone here with these......tards


Neko-chan!!  I'm sorry.  It must have been horrible for you.



Zaru said:


> Lol neko. What's with the ultra pedo set you got there






-=LOki=- said:


> tryin my best...
> 
> I hope you'll be on more cose Nekos only girl i can talk to
> 
> ...


bye  



kamikazi said:


> ~L~
> 
> i found it too funny to not use


lol...it is funny. 



Hei said:


> omg L!
> 
> Nf is soo fappable now.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol neko. What's with the ultra pedo set you got there





Loli > All



~L~ said:


> Neko-chan!!  I'm sorry.  It must have been horrible for you.



Very


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2007)

~_~       hai


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you just now noticed me



That's because your existence is insignificant!  BA-DA-BOOOM!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

hey royal. i like the avy

coming from you jouten that means absolutely nothing


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2007)

indeed.. avy is amazing... wheres the luv?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> hey royal. i like the avy
> 
> coming from you jouten that means absolutely nothing



  8================>


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

-____________________~


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

jouten you want to suck my......-_-
i'm heterosexual my friend you'll have to find someone else

Royal request to get that uploaded 


EDIT: jouten i saw your rep message, but i can't help it. i'm an asshole


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

hmm. u don't seem like one to me


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

.........................................................


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

who wants to change thier avvy for me


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Jesus.**


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> who wants to change thier avvy for me



No one


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No one





I need someone with "penguin" in thier username


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No one


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

If we can't have the pajamas x kamikazi x neko x yellow x (whoever)

I'm gonna make a pajamas FC!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

You forgot Hei, you bastard.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> You forgot Hei, you bastard.


you never asked


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you never filled in the whoever spot. we need another person


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Moi. **


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi ask someone mod dude


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

You don't want me.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

I want hei,but non-gay like


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you negged me at NFU


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, Kami, i'm sure we can sort this out...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

so its...

pajamas x neko x kamikazi x yello x hei

or howveer the order...


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Its pajamas x kamikazi x Yellow x Hei

Neko has never agreed to this


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Pfft. Fine, Neko.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

but neko...


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

who is neko? your cat?

Im Neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i don't remember saying you had a choice


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Go Kami! Give her all you got!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi used burn

its super effective


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Go Kami! Give her all you got!



Burn in hell  



kamikazi said:


> i don't remember saying you had a choice



Go to hell


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> Burn in hell



Again?! :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

Only one member is visible in this thread  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas laxx invisible.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Only one member is visible in this thread
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





no one wants to be seen


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i was super invisible and avoided being noticed all together


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

Invisibleness is so overrated.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Kami, you're so godly.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

The girl in ~Kira's sigy remind me of.....well Me


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Funny.**


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

i still see no FC!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

there's no confirmed list of who's in the title

 you really want this FC?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

yes!!!!

i got nothin better to do


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Just dont put my name in the title


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Yea, put Angel in the title.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

hei go ask then


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

our banner should be some pajamas,a dog,a yellow dude,and....whatever the fuck hei is...


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

that will be an awesome banner?



anywayz good luck with your stupidness fanclub


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> our banner should be some pajamas,a dog,a yellow dude,and....whatever the fuck hei is...



Pajamas, Dog, Yellow dude, Angel and Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

neko!!stop wwith the negativity!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> neko!!stop wwith the negativity!



Impossible! :amazed


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

neko i'm putting you on then taking you off my buddy list


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

............


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko, i'm putting you off myspace!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol why was Yellow's postcount raped?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Lol why was Yellow's postcount raped?



because he did something


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> because he did something



which is?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

he was post whoring


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

So?!


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> So?!



Thats against the rules obviously

>_>


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> Thats against the rules obviously
> 
> >_>



Ooooooooooooooooooooooh..


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i'd say request to get it uploaded, but i don't think that thread gets checked anymore


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


>



how do u shot laz0r?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm considering a namechange..


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

ill never change my name...


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

If you ever do, change it to "gimp suit".


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

why :S


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


>



     

Im changing my name to Neko♥


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i kinda want a name change also. i just don't know to what. plus i'd be stuck with it for two months

namechange thread is backed up right now anyway. ~L~ still hasn't got hers changed :S


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

ZOMG some one took Hinata so i cant change my name bak 2 it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

is it taken or is someone requesting it?

if it's just a request PM an admin before one checks the thread


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Taken...

Well a couple thousand ppl have joined since i last had it 

it was bound to be taken


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Try Tonton.


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

P O A S T


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

SMOD!!!! everyone pretend to post on topic.

i want to be a senior, when can i get it 

did it work


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> P O A S T



 del haz posted  .......

*HOW DARE YOU POST HERE!!!*  

 j/k..... maybe

@ Hei
No

@ KK


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

lol Del? Is that you? 

btw why was my senior membership request rejected?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Holy Shit!



 TAZMO IS ONLINE! :amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Now he's off again. :amazed And lol forums are faster again.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

ive seen that thousands of times


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Tamzo?! :amazed


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

@ '*P*'ajamas

thats nice


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

neko is a bitch


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas that's not very nice 

tazmo doesn't exist


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> neko is a bitch



and your a no-brained lame-ass loser


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> tazmo doesn't exist



kami doesn't exist


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> kami doesn't exist



God doesnt exits?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Of course he doesn't


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> God doesnt exits?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!



cats doesn't exists?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Of course he doesn't



Oh....crap...i gotta go tell me grandma


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i think neko was calling me god. that's how i took anyway and i refuse to look at it in any other way


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

@Neko--rofl my grandma would have a heart attack if I said something like that to her XD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Loltimewarp? AGAIN. 
The errors are back? lol


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

What the fuck?! Why is my post screwed at the bottom?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Of course he doesn't



**


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:
			
		

> What the fuck?! Why is my post screwed at the bottom? TIMEWARP LOL! <333333333333333



ROFL WIN
You've opened up a portal to the other side lol 
welcome to the twilight zone XD


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> ROFL WIN
> You've opened up a portal to the other side lol
> welcome to the twilight zone XD



I possess magical powers. All bow down to me.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> What the fuck?! Why is my post screwed at the bottom?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Magical powers perhaps
worthy of kneeling? no. Lol


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Magical powers perhaps
> worthy of kneeling? no. Lol



>__________________________>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

at least you tried hei


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i figured you'd be use to failing by now



Are you still bitching because of that fucking neg? 

TIMEWARPED UR POST === IWIN.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 9, 2007)

8 days away from Senior Membership...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i figured you'd be use to failing by now


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Are you still bitching because of that fucking neg?
> 
> TIMEWARPED UR POST === IWIN.


lol no.

stop timewarping the thread


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

FREE REP!!!!111!!!!11!!!!1


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> lol no.
> 
> stop timewarping the thread



NO! mad


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

@Shinn--lol good luck with that 

I think the timewarps are amusing xDD


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Timewarps are secks. SEEE?!!?!?!? !BWAHAHA


----------



## Jaejoong (Aug 9, 2007)

Almost halfway there in terms of post.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Damn it all to hell rofl


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

lulzlulzlol


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

no one wants my rep


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

These timewarps are set to the future, kamis post is 11:14 pm when now it's 11:11 pm, so till we get to that time, our posts will be above his.

I am a genius. 
BOW!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

then i'll force you all to continue timewarping


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

why are you talking about senior membership here? oh right


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Kami, i'm the one behind all this, so stop throwing titles and threats at me. You have no authority.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

if my post cause timewarps i will fuck this thread up


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

lol, i'm a timewarpgod.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

@pajamas --lulz you can rep me if ya want 8DD 

@Hei--wtf are you talking about lol 

@kamikazi--Lawlz 
It's easy to forget what this thread was meant for huh?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Is that repwhoring I see?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is that repwhoring I see?


no >.> ....im repping him because he likes the taste of my rep..


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

not really. the title is Senior members and that's what this tread is for. am I right?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> not really. the title is Senior members and that's what this tread is for. am I right?



haha ur so smart


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

this thread hasn't been about senior membership since the first post.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:
			
		

> no >.> ....im repping him because he likes the taste of my rep..


Her* lmao

@Hinata Hyuuga--Yeah...but it stopped being about Senior Membership over a year and a half ago XD

@kamikazi--Actually it did used to be about SM...and posts used to count too, then people started spamming and posts stopped counting...and then tadah, we have what we're posting in today lol


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 9, 2007)

@ pajamas: I liek rep. 8D 
------------
@ kami: Senior membership, what's this nonsense you speak of? O_o 
------------
Timewarps are fun. XD


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hay PJS, i love your rep too.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

well as long as no one gets to pissed off about the direction this tread is going it's no all bad.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 for Admin!!!!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

what? Why me?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

watch the rep talk guys, kira comes along every now and then threatening with rep b&s and infractions


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah. CJ keeps tabs on this thread I hear


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

kira i'll give u my rep


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

how do u get rep points or whtever thy are called?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

ask the right people

earn it through good posting


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

and who would they be?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

ask tazmo.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

where is tazmo?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

no one knows


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lmao you guys are horrible


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

tazmo doesn't exist


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey thanks alot! hmm


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

ppl will rep you either because you

1) Making incredible, well thought out, intelligent posts
2) Posting something that makes ppl laugh
3) havin very cool Avy/sig
4) Do things like fill request, manga colorings, fanart, etc.
5) rep whoring
6) hacking the system
7) Kiss up to ppl with high rep power


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

if i knew i'd tell you, he owes me some rep too


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

neko ur so sophisticated


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

won't hacking the system get a person banned?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

banned? of course not. you'll be crowned king


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> won't hacking the system get a person banned?



Yup If you get caught


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

really? how wierd. how can u post if u r offline?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you get rep for being friends with the right people. it's all elitism. good and funny posting doesn't get you anything other than a quote and "lol" or "" responses

sig/avys mainly work for half naked loli pics only

learn to repwhore and make the right friends


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

you're supposed to ban the staff when you hack in, even beginners know that


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

you'd have to be pretty good then


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> really? how wierd. how can u post if u r offline?



senior membership grants offline posting


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:
			
		

> won't hacking the system get a person banned?


Only if you don't cover your tracks ;D


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't know tht. that's the same thing as not getting caught


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

we're such assholes


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> sig/avys mainly work for half naked loli pics only



My specialty


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:
			
		

> senior membership grants offline posting



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

@kamikazi--assholes that fucking pwn


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

you can make yourself invisible in the User CP


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 crayons look, mod cp, just hack further and you're mod

neko, you're such a repwhore


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

lies, invisibility doesn't exist. 

staff can post while offline. we're all mods


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

exactly...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

dark wolf speaks the truth. hei hack and make her an admin


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Hinata_Hyuuga8 crayons look, mod cp, just hack further and you're mod
> 
> neko, you're such a repwhore



yeah like that will ever hapen. I'm not the haker person from Italin Job yeh know * a little anoyed*


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

its gna b hard, someone changed the default acp link at An essay about the plot of Naruto !! so well have to get ftp access to c where its stored


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

does anyone else have problems with th NF arcade?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

dont click the arcade link, it deletes your C: drive


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

last time i clicke it i just got an error. why's that?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

dont do that, its dangerous


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

I won't


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

wht the heck?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

guilty sky made friends with the right people


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

oh ignore em


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

ignore who


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

everyone. put everyone on your ignore list


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

nevermind, my post just appeared below kami instead of above


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

guilty sky is like thier ho


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

bakudou 99

hm????


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

didn't need to know tht


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

told ya to ignore them


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

You're all so cute!  

Let's be friends.  

PARTY TIME!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Guilty Sky said:


> You're all so cute!
> 
> Let's be friends.
> 
> PARTY TIME!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

awww he took of pajama


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 9, 2007)

well none listened


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you wants to cyber?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

baby yea, if you play fem


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

You're all so sweet.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

How are you all doing, Hei-kun, pajamas-kun, kamikazi-kun, jouten-kun?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

We're rockin' out fine, and you dear?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you all will be   

feeling good feeling great how are you


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas is so pajamasfull right now hes wearing his special pajamas


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm fine too Hei-kun.  

Thanks for asking.  

Let's all have fun!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

lol ..... sex party


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

but there's only one chick


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi-kun you're so cool.  

let's party!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> but there's only one chick


then you guys leave the thread for a bit


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

sex party or no.


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei-kun you're awesome!  

 

!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

sex party now


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

with pajamas.


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

You're all so talented.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

lets see your talents now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

^i agree 


i think everyone posting in this thread is on drugs


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi-kun is so wise.  

i envy you!  

hm!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

including you kamz


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm gonna go make somehting on painy >.>...youll see!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

fuckin rad


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

here's my talent


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

ooo kamz i like


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

so talented  

 

!!!!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

dont worry, you're talented too


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you Hei-kun!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

np....


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow.. you guys post like machines. O.O


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

hey del


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

del is riding a magic balloon


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey hei.

lol that rhymes.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

I know.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

SMOD!!!!!!!!! post on topic

what's the avatar size for seniors? 


del, that's what happens when you're bored


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

del, are smods seniors?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

del is so 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DELARIFIC


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

I know what you mean


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, hello mates.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

well hello dupedy dupe


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

del, where have you gone?


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> SMOD!!!!!!!!! post on topic
> 
> what's the avatar size for seniors?
> 
> ...



Is this thread ever on "topic"? What the hell is the topic? 



Hei said:


> del, are smods seniors?



I'm not a senior.



pajamas said:


> del is so
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also pretty damn delicious.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm not a senior.



rly? how cum u haff 150 x 150 av???


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you can see me viewing the thread even though i'm invisible. i feel violated


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

and yourl also delerious


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> rly? how cum u haff 150 x 150 av???



I was a senior member before I became a mod and then took myself off when asked to become a mod.



kamikazi said:


> you can see me viewing the thread even though i'm invisible. i feel violated



I like to watch.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I was a senior member before I became a mod and then took myself off when asked to become a mod.



real smart del :amazed


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Huh, Pajamas what do you mean?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

How'd you do that?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Magic.Magic.


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Riiiiiiiight, i dont see how you did that...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

cheese helps


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Magic.Magic.Magic.Magic.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

m'kay -__________-


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

MAGIC.


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Magic.......oohh Harry Potter.

Anybody read the last book?


----------



## Freiza (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol..........hey kaiden


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

The Buttermilk Man said:


> Magic.......oohh Harry Potter.
> 
> Anybody read the last book?



snape kills dumbledore


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

its volva


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

books don't exist


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

post dont exist


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

if kamikazi had sex with a dog,would that count as bestiality?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

no**


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm, that did happen, but i don't think we're aloud to say that..


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

buttermilkbuttermilk


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

HeiHeiHeiHei


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

buttermilkxbuttermilk


----------



## Freiza (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> its volva



Its kaiden


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

buttermilk you had sex with a dog. 

why would you share that info with anyone?


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

HeixHeixHeiXHeixHei


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

**


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

..............................


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

The Buttermilk Man said:


> ..............................



You tell him, milky.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

INYUK-CHUK


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

What Hei?..........


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

kami is a sick, sick person


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i have a cold


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Really? How so?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

or were you talking about all the mental shit


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.


damn


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

mentaloshitz


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay? I got a 189 seconds before.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

milky is so awesome


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay this is boring, im going to go look around.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

you do that milky


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm glad you think so

 how many posts got done on this thread today?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

OVAR 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

Uberpostage


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey wolfie.


----------



## The Buttermilk Man (Aug 9, 2007)

none.....hay


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

milk dude is so heis dupe


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Busted.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

cheese wiz


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

NFU has better smilies



8O


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

its pretty obvious..seeing as you said you made a dupe on NFU


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## ̣ (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol demon got perma banned.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

who was demon?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

demon was me!


----------



## ̣ (Aug 9, 2007)

Some n00b who said the forum sucked so I perma banned him.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

banhammer strength unleashed


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Some n00b who said the forum sucked so I perma banned him.



I know you


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Hay, nekuuur!


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Hay, nekuuur!



whos that?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

He's yo mastah.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

> Hei's yo mastah.



fixed


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

@ modcp

wtf is that


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

You actually flicked through the previous posts?! I thought it was a lot. :amazed


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> You actually flicked through the previous posts?! I thought it was a lot. :amazed



When i clicked on the SM thread when i came back it automatically put me on the last page i posted on


----------



## ̣ (Aug 9, 2007)

I smell a ban.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

i smell tacos.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol NFU all colord its nice there 

I mean even i have a black one ^^


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko said:


> When i clicked on the SM thread when i came back it automatically put me on the last page i posted on



You read all that? :amazed


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

hei we clearly didn't post enough here


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

Ohayo Loki-chan!  

How are you feeling?  

Let's have fun!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

omg !!! 

@ Kami: Let's get to business.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

guilty sky is back 

and loki 

couple more for everyone else  

one for me


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

Byakuya viewing thread.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

the byakuya we all love and enjoy or some cheap knockoff with _ next to his name


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

The real deal.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello mina xDD 

Yo Byakuya


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Everyone above this post idolizes Carrot Top.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2007)

Im below it..


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah your point


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Im below it..



You still have Carrot Top's nuts on your chin.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Yo.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 9, 2007)

Carrot Top was once


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

welcome back byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks, Kamikazi. 

How've you been?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

been good. you?



> You still have Carrot Top's nuts on your chin.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Same. 

Has anything interesting happened on NF lately?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

@ hei

yes i viewed all that


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Same.
> 
> Has anything interesting happened on NF lately?


couple days ago NF went down for 3 days. then mbxx came and pulled a mister fix it and installed a MYSQL server. now the forums been running better than it has in months.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> couple days ago NF went down for 3 days. then mbxx came and pulled a mister fix it and installed a MYSQL server. now the forums been running better than it has in months.



until Tazmo came on for those 2 minutes 

then it back to okay


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol...


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh sweet, new servers.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Now i can Spam post easier


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2007)

spammer is back.... hide
hey byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello, Royal Paladine.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> spammer is back.... hide
> hey byakuya



 **


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 9, 2007)

What's up guys?


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

OIII!!!!!!!!!!! Byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Yo, Loki-chan. 

How are you.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2007)

bya, where ave you been?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> What's up guys?



The ceiling dude


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

In Hell, Royal Paladine.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

smilies...


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

"looks at Byakuya"
lol who are you?


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

Hei said:


> Try Tonton.





Dark_wolf247 said:


> What's up guys?



Hi wolfy


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Who are you?


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Totitos said:


> "looks at Byakuya"
> lol who are you?



A previous SM thread regular, i think he haz the 4th or 5th most posts here.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

totitos he is known in this thread, you will show him respect little man


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> totitos he is known in this thread, you will show him respect little man



 

All he did was ask a question

no need to be meanish


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

yosh i feel like dancin!! O_O IN MY PAJAMAS !!


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> yosh i feel like dancin!! O_O IN MY PAJAMAS !!



................


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

I got blue pajamas ^^

what?! Im a boy >_>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

mean is all i know


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

I sleep with shorts and a shirt full of holes.lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

As long as the lady across the street doesn't have sidebar widgets I don't give a damn.


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> mean is all i know



 Mean

Your no where near being "mean"


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

yeey ep 19 of claymore is out


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

WHAT?!?!? blasphemy. a little mean maybe. damn i need to try harder 

how big of an asshole could i be before you guys quit talking to me ?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

damnit kamikazi!!!!

make the damn FC!

Make it in the general FC section...cause i dont think they'd approve of us as a member FC


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Claymore > *


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> WHAT?!?!? blasphemy. a little mean maybe. damn i need to try harder
> 
> how big of an asshole could i be before you guys quit talking to me ?



Neg everyone except Neko


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> WHAT?!?!? blasphemy. a little mean maybe. damn i need to try harder
> 
> how big of an asshole could i be before you guys quit talking to me ?



I'd never stop cose if youre sig puppy eyez make me forget it 


Pajamas what FC!! I dont know what it is but im in


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

lol "I said that in a evil way"


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

the Loki x pajamas x kamikazi x yellow x royal paladine x neko x byakuya x hei x totitos x ~L~ FC


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

doooooooooo it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

but it'd get trashed

i dun wanna make it so that it can die


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Loki you're cute.


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> the Loki x pajamas x kamikazi x yellow x royal paladine x neko x byakuya x hei x totitos x ~L~ FC



 **


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

hahah


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Loki you're cute.



 

Thankz


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

lol I want to be co-owner.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

No problem, Loki.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

omg omg omg!!!add starber shes awesome


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

Kazmi!Its won't die!Jus go make it!


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas speaks the truth


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol =D 


_


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

go kamikaziiisma! go!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

the Loki x pajamas x kamikazi  x starber x yellow x royal paladine x neko x byakuya x hei x totitos x ~L~ FC

sorry starber, didn't see you there  you get the coveted spot next to my name

someone else make it, why it gotta be me


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

DOOO ITTT


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

um...ill make it


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

REMOVE NEKO!!!!!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

its too long  ,anyone dont wanna be in it?

or anyone got a dif name?


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

She's here =D


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

You can puff me out no1 knows me anywayz


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

no loki no  ....ill figure out somethin


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

how much space can even fit in the title


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

you should remove neko if you havent already


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

neko and loki are just asking to get negged 

besides, i'm a no one on this forum


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

this is so impossible 

We either shorten our names like "PJ's, "kami" etc,or we change the name.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

ok lemme think


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Neko = Who?

No one knows me

that way its easier to trick them


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

We could try taking the first letters... but there aren't any vowels so it wouldn't spell anything 

LPKYRPNBHTLS


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

put the 1st letter and conect it so a word comes out so we got 

LPKSYRPNBHTK


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

loki x pj's x kami x starber x yellow x RP x byakuya x hei x totitos x L FC

hm???????


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> loki x pj's x kami x starber x yellow x RP x byakuya x hei x totitos x L FC
> 
> hm???????



Sounds awesome


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

you guys are serious

who's gonna join it? it's the entire senior thread. if it gets made, i wanna take bets on how long it'll be up before getting trashed


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol

If we really make one it should be special


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't worry kamikazi, I think you're cute too.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

kamikazi   lol ya i dont think it'll be up that long either...but we gotta try  ,so go make a banner!

pajamas,dog,cat,starbers,something yellow,pally,byakuya ??? ,some tostitos  ,and a big L


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

lol at what the FC mods will think 

Anyone know how many characters a thread title can hold?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

What FC? Are you deliberately keeping me out of something interesting?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> What FC? Are you deliberately keeping me out of something interesting?


your names in it brah


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2007)

Link please.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks bya. 

your name is in the (attempted) FC title

pajamas i can't make banners, yet alone a good one with all that 0_0


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

lol tasty chips.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

awww come on...it doesn't need to be any good anyways..hwo hard is it to find some pics of some pajamas,a dog,a cat,and the other things and just smear em together.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

lol Byakuya is Kage level with photoshop and i think animature xDD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

then do it bakuya!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

what are hei and byakuya..like im a clothing,kamikazis a dog,etc.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

byakuyas a bleach character, hei's a .......


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

he said he was some name...


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

lol I'll try to make one...
what are Hei, L and RP ? D:


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

this is what i got so far: 

loki the cat
pajamas the bed clothing
kamikazi the dog
starber the candy
yellow the color
totitos the chips
L the letter
byakuya the bleach character
hei the _____


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

^ kay. **


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

L may stands for L from (Death Note)


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

well its a letter now!


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

What about RP?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

what about dark wolf? 

gonna try to squeeze her name in too?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

hes a pally...maybe ill just say pally...


----------



## Circe (Aug 9, 2007)

The servers have increased TBH's speed by +150 km.


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

its 300 now


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

what should i put in the thread?idead ideas ideas...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

loki,starber..i see you veiwing..say something!


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm pajamas cats dogs ect. all in one big avy and then BANG join or else

i think this should be under the Joke FC or soo


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

we need to say some stuff in the thread..and joke FC hm?Okay.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

i don't know what should be said. i don't post in FCs, what do the threads usually say?

i know the joke FC space is for joke naruto and joke bleach FCs though.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

we can have a joke FC...FC's are like the senior emmebr thread...

Look the cookies FC,uyb FC,those are both non-anime related...so we cna have our own joke FC!

But do you guys want it joke or general?

and whos makin the banner?


----------



## Loki (Aug 9, 2007)

I think byakuya or starber..well im goin cats need sleep too.. ya know  


caya


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

oh, i didn't know. like i said i don't go there

either joke or general don't matter to me.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

someone PM bakuya to make the banner...its gonna be general.Once the banner is done we can make it..


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

lol, these suck 
I'm half asleep though, and I don't have photoshop, so it's not my fault 



I can change the text... I just couldn't think of anything to put there XD


----------



## lollipop (Aug 9, 2007)

Starber said:


> lol, these suck
> I'm half asleep though, and I don't have photoshop, so it's not my fault
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thats so niiiceeee <3333


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2007)

This is lol and win!Great work Starber.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

starber win on a whole new level 
worst case senario it becomes the senior member banner XD

neko won't be happy though


----------



## Starber (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow you guys actually like it? haha

Hei's pic makes me lol everytime I see it XD

EDIT: going to sleep now... catch you all in the morning


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

omg i ish borededed.


----------



## lollipop (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> omg i ish borededed.



Who isn't -_____-


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

night starber


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Bill Gates. He's in your computer taking your monies.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

Were using that!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Aug 9, 2007)

Starber im not in this and i dont want to be so neko shouldnt be there


----------



## pajamas (Aug 9, 2007)

oh ya...gotta take neko out...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

if they don't accept this i think i might be able to bullshit an argument to make it a club for the general section 

 neko REALLY doesn't wanna be involved with this


----------



## Lee machine1 (Aug 10, 2007)

hi im new and dont know much about this


----------



## Circe (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you need to know?

EDIT: 


> Look the cookies FC,*uyb FC*,*those are both non-anime related.*..so we cna have our own joke FC!


NO.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

RAWR.........I'm bored.......


PHONE SEX!!!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

Do. Not. Want. 

Plzthxkay


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Do. Not. Want.
> 
> Plzthxkay



Not with you, fool.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

I knew that.  


Although..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I knew that.
> 
> 
> *Although..*



*cough*  

wow


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

.....


Anyway Just playin...Or am I? 

(**....................)


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2007)

So...has this place essentially devolved into a convo thread?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> So...has this place essentially devolved into a convo thread?



Yes      .


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

It's the internet. You either get spammers, pervs, or asses, or all three, take your pick. :/

Anyway Peace Out. ~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> It's the internet. You either get spammers, *pervs*, or asses, or all three, take your pick. :/
> 
> Anyway Peace Out. ~



*raises hand*

Here!


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yes      .



My, how even the mightiest of old threads have fallen...


----------



## Freiza (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> we can have a joke FC...FC's are like the senior emmebr thread...
> 
> Look the cookies FC,uyb FC,those are both non-anime related...so we cna have our own joke FC!
> 
> ...


wrong.
wrong
wrong
wrong
wrong
W R O N G

read the first page, dont be an ass


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> My, how even the mightiest of old threads have fallen...



It may have been inevitable.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

i have no seniorship


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i have no seniorship



You left the group?


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

i was B& and my seniorship was revoked


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i was B& and my seniorship was revoked



ban AND revoke.........ouch.  


awesome way to go out, though.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah 
at least im out


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> yeah
> at least im out



Why so happy about being, out?


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

i dunno


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i dunno



Still roaming the Blender?


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

i roam everywere


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i roam everywere



Well, it's good you're still keeping active.........


My 11 yr old cousin has been driving me insane.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well, it's good you're still keeping active.........
> 
> 
> My 11 yr old cousin has been driving me insane.


_







_


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

^uuuuuuhhhhhhh.....super nanny? O__o


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

she                     helps


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> she                     helps



Not *THAT* kinda driving insane.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

well you said insane


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> well you said insane



insane in other places.  



GOD.....I NEED TO GET OUT MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

seriously, I need help.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with the others, burn it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> I agree with the others, burn it.



not that...........


It's hard to act like an older brother, when you have a loli addiction.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats quote worthy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Thats quote worthy.



lol......nice.


but seriously.........>___<


(XDDD DO IT, QUOTE ME!!!!)


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

So your saying you have an attraction to a younger sibling ?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> So your saying you have an attraction to a younger sibling ?



I don't even know..............maybe I'm just not getting out enough.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2007)

What is happening in here...where is Neko??


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> .



Let's just say, the hormones are flowing, and the *wrong* people are here.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

This is getting more disturbing by the second


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> This is getting more disturbing by the second



You know what's more disturbing?

*I'M LIVING IT!!!*


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

Just bust a nut somewhere and stop it once and for all.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Just bust a nut somewhere and stop it once and for all.



You don't get it.

It comes back.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

Then do it again.

Do anything to escape lawsuit.


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Then do it again.
> 
> Do anything to escape lawsuit.



Good thing she's asleep, and I don't have to deal with her.  



Hollow Ichigo said:


> .



Have you forgotten she's 11?


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Good thing she's asleep, and I don't have to deal with her.



Take this time to relieve yourself NOW.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Take this time to relieve yourself NOW.



Good plan.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Starber said:


> lol, these suck
> I'm half asleep though, and I don't have photoshop, so it's not my fault
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

if Neko's out, I need someone to take her place to make it an even 12...
any ideas?

lol @ Zaxxon XD


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

By all means, keep neko in.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Hm.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei-kun.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

How are you, Byakuya, long time no see.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

I am well, Hei-kun.

Yourself?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Quite good, Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that, Hei-kun.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

No problem, Hei-kun.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

good mornin


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Hay Loki.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

xD ello Hei~~ 

Yeey now me got Simsons movie *watch*


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Hay Loki.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Oi Byakuya so wasup?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

You're always so happy Loki-chan.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

thats how Loki is


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

What drug are you using? Where can I get it?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

I want some too.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm it's called dont worry be happy..


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

how do you used that?


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm not sure myself


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

what? xDD ...


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

. **


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya could you plise vote for The White Fang

17 Ya (Kouhen)

its important


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

I vote Harli-ey Ta-Vidson.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah but now Fangys losin


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Voted O:....!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya, you're so awesome.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Tnx byakuya  

i'd rep you but im out >_<


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Bye loki!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

whats on todays agenda    ???


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Ripping on noobs.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Hm!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi pajamas


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Who's this noob that just posted above?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

hiya neko 

cosmo-con?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

PJs, commence FC creation.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> hiya neko
> 
> cosmo-con?



Correct, cosmo-con


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

gir >>> cosmo


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko, where's the loli?


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

whos gir?

GIR > Cosmo which is what i agree with

@ Hei

loli will return when i find another good loli pict


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Pfft, fine, Neko.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

im making the FC  

But.........nekos not in it...so how do i use the banner?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll make one, for a pack of smokes.

Neko's not worthy enough of the FC nor my 'shopping skills.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> I'll make one, for a pack of smokes.
> 
> Neko's not worthy enough of the FC nor my 'shopping skills.



I agree with you


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> I agree with you



Wow.  **


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

can you just edit that banner and kick neko outta it?


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> Wow.  **



I know


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Where did starber get that pic? My pic.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> Where did starber get that pic? My pic.


that thread >.>...maybe


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

khmm lol Simpsons Movie RAWKS


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

All United Under One Thread

LOki the cat.
pajamas the clothing.
Hei the..well we don't know what he is.
Starber the candy.
L the letter.
Kamikazi the dog.
Dark Wolf247
Yellow the color.
Royal Paladine the paladin.
totitos the chips.
byakuya the bleach character.

__________________________

Thats all I got...


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> khmm lol Simpsons Movie RAWKS



yea it doez  

@ pajamas but L's name is also an anime character


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> yea it doez
> 
> @ pajamas but L's name is also an anime character


I know  ,but its a lett now..


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm working on it PJs.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

the banner or the thread O.o


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 10, 2007)

me >all lulz sup?


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

LivingHitokiri said:


> me >all lulz sup?



Cosmo > You 


Ello


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

omg i know this cartoon its soo funny.. Cosmos funny


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

he probably is


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

ppl I think we should make a  Senior Members Thread banner >_>


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> ppl I think we should make a  Senior Members Thread banner >_>


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol LOS and PJ's


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

ok thats it you asked for it ...*goz*


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

SO MANY OF THEM!?!?! i cant compete with that


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Cosmo


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Starber said:


> Cosmo



Yupz!


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

damn i faild >_<


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

done.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei, that's amazing


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Starber said:


> Hei, that's amazing



 **


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> done.



 nice one..what dose it say about me?

@LOS: Where you get that pic that was me last Christmas >_<


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

>___< I reached 800 posts here


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

now we need someone to make the FC >.>


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought you were making it...pjs. 

@ Loki: Displeased.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

why is that a problem?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't wait.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

fine all make it!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

What's the content to be included, apart from banner?


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Yaaay pj's


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya the elite


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

yeeyz


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei plise put this pic in i beg you  

Darker Than Black - 15 & 16.rar (.ass files timed to anon-raws)


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Hei plise put this pic in i beg you



 .


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

hei,tell me what you made everyones name...

like starber the sweet...
byakuya the elite
etc


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

just look in tha bann0r.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

goes to fast >.< ,just tell me


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

It's one second each. >_>

Loki the disgruntled
Toti the tasty
Kami the bitch dog
Starber the sweet
L the L
Yellow the man
Byaku the elite
RP the chibi unit
Wolfie the hungersome
Pajie the night companion
Hei the one.


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

That scares me 
Thanks LOS, now I'm gonna have nightmares


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

someone write em down please....


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> .



 LOS has emotions!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> someone write em down please....



I did. -1 page.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

no Hei i mean this one


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

i didn't save the .psd loki


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

lol                                      .


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know what I should say in the thread


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> i didn't save the .psd loki



what you mean ? 
......


Butz be is Nincat


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I don't know what I should say in the thread



you like pajamas


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> LOS has emotions!?!?!?!?



 .


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

i mean about everyone...like the story behind the senior members...


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Tell them about the faggotry and lulz emerging from SM.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

me dont know what that means 

I think im gonna make up some ridiculous story


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)

How about that time when


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes! 

Post it here as a preview before lol.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> i mean about everyone...like the story behind the senior members...



Well as far i know i started the spamm in here..before that there was "Yeey only 200 posts to go" or "I only need 200 more reps" or "Im a senior now" 

I thought..lets make it funky..and now i live here


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Well as far i know i started the spamm in here..before that there was "Yeey only 200 posts to go" or "I only need 200 more reps" or "Im a senior now"
> 
> I thought..lets make it funky..and now i live here



lolz there was spam way before you came here

look back and some pages and you'll see


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah i think this is the 1st post i made here 

Wii Fit is Japan’s most anticipated “game” title


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

You were so young then, Loki.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

...............................


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't think of anyhting 

im having funny story writers block


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Write about those dirty times.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

O.o............


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

:3... **


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Its no need to rush it Pajamas..we have time, just leave it for now and try it later

Ok im out for some basketball caya


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

...those dirty times indeed...


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

lol thats what happenes when me and neko fightz...she alwayz uses that justu on me


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Its no need to rush it Pajamas..we have time, just leave it for now and try it later
> 
> Ok im out for some basketball caya



Bye Loki


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Bye Neko.**


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei-kun is godly.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

One day Kamikazi was walking down the road of NF,He was some candy walking along as well.He started talking and flurting with candy knownn as starber.They were hanging out one day when they saw,THE SENIOR MEMBERS HALL.They entered it and saw a cat named neko,so after a while they stayed there.But this neko was evil.She was only there to become freinds and then steal thier tacos!Another cat named LOki entered the senior member hall after being beaten up by the other bigger cats wih more posts.They all became freinds.But neko was steal going to steal thier tacos.pajamas and yellow came into the hall,and stayed there.Just because they had nothing better to do.L,Royal Paladine,bakauya,and Hei entered the story.They came in with thier spam,stupidness,and awesomeness as well.Neko grabbed her giant taco stealing cannon and shot it at them to steal thier tacos.But it missed and hit NF!NF fell down,it had to go to the hospital...so these people fled to NFU.Where they emt Dark wolf.Hung out,and had fun.But NF came out of the hospital bigger and badder!And now everyone knew nekos evil plan!So they tied her up and smexed her for hours.And that taught her how to be nice.Now all these members decided to make one FC dedicated to the awesomeness of the HALL.Now to this day,these members are alive,in the hall,eating tacos,and having fun.

-________________-


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Paragraph no jutsu!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

hm!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

its crap -_______- ,someone make it funny.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

someone say soemthing!!!!!


----------



## ̣ (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

Wait till later, i'll be back and will do something.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Hei said:


> Wait till later, i'll be back and will do something.


make it funny..my brian hurts to much to do anyhting funny


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Where's the FC o:!?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Where's the FC o:!?


gotta wait for someone to make a funny stoty...then ill make it...


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

oh                           .


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

posting to alert people to my activity


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Funny story, eh?
USE THIS.

*Spoiler*: __ 



   St. Patrick's Day is a time for a royal celebration. These parties provide an excuse for people to drink vodka. Even those who are not Yellow partake in the good time.

What could be more lucky than an over 9000-leaf clover? A red-headed Irish Neko, that's what! Yes, a dancing Neko, wearing nothing but frilly pink pajamas. Oh, and that over 9000-leaf clover over the old Irish potatoes!

But you're so drunk from all that green gasoline that you instead hit on this short, fugly Leprechaun. Hei the Leprechaun offers you over 9000 wishes. With your first wish, you request an XXL Dark_Wolf247. You wait just over 9000 minutes and ~L~! it appears! oh noes!! you say. And I thought the only gold pot at the end of the rainbow led to a druglord in The Blender! With your next wishes you get over 9000 Canadian dollars, an exotic pet Loki with a silver collar around its Torso, and Byakuya's autograph on your lucky pajamas.

This was a dream come true! But being that you are more intoxicated than LOS behind the wheel after a night of spin-the-bottle playing and trading lapdances with underage fugly spammers, you demand another wish. Hei warns you that you are out of wishes, but you insist. You scream, 'Listen Totitos-breath! I want another wish or I'll stomp you into the ground and smex on your Torso!' At this point every body looks at you like you're lovely. But suddenly, hearing that you're a freak, Neko pops up and tries to get your email address. 'Whatever', you say and then demand your next wish.

I want a Royal Paladine with big ole' elbowses and a nice skinny finger and plenty of junk in the junk! The Leprechaun is about to grant you your wish when you interrupt, 'Oh yeah, I want a Yellow milkshake too! And a tacos sandwich! Hei the Leprechaun obeys your command, just not exactly the way you intended . . .

Jigga-~L~! and there it is: A Royal Paladine dressed as a size XXL crossing guard with an ugly elbow that smells like a LOS and Rosie O'Donnell sex sandwich! 'Daaaamn' you say! But being that you never learn your lesson, you shout, 'Okay fine, but where's my milkshake!' Hei the Leprechaun smiles and gives it to you. You take a full gulp--- and spit it all up! You gag like Starber in that Internet video with kamikazi and shout in disgust, 'This tastes like a smex milkshake!

So we hope you have a fun and responsible St. Patrick's Day. And whatever you do, don't talk to any ~L~ing Leprechauns! If you do, then everyone in Senior Members Thread will know that you wished for a Yellow flavored Dark_Wolf247 for your sex sandwich with the XXL crossing guard cousin of Byakuya!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

lol but Nekos not in the FC..

a story from the banner that hei made, thats what we need .

 

bye


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Were using it...so if everyone agress ill make it right now...


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

^ Yea I know I ran out of people's names to put in the story maker
It was a joke anyways 

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

i say go for it


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*goes to make it* =D


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

well im about to submit it....get ready...........


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

I made it


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

I posted


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

where is everyone


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey did anyone make the FC we wanted.


----------



## Starber (Aug 10, 2007)

Wii Fit is Japan?s most anticipated ?game? title


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

totitos goooooooooooooo


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 10, 2007)

**


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Jeo-lim spym re tialow swi


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

oh ya!!

flag fluga maka moo!

bitch  

I'm soooooooooooob booooooooored


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfXFdQrKpZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

That was hot, Totitos.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

that FC is godly


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

then psot in it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

i already did


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Byakuya
I am gonna make you horny now!lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miwXnfOeE8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Oi mina


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Sup Loki,how you doing.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

good ^^ 

its just rainin like hell >_>


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Weirdoz


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

funny lookin catz


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

where ? **


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> where ? **


 
*looks a neko*

.....


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Ishkar....


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

** l o l


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Kiten.......lol


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

lol i like the one with the Sniper Kitty xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *looks a neko*
> 
> .....



............


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL COSMO 

Neko that is awesome


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> LOL COSMO
> 
> Neko that is awesome



Thnx  

Cosmo is awwwwsome


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cosmo makes me feel smart.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

cosmo makes me feel hard


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Too bad he has a crazy ass wife


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

@ DW

Indeed he does 
and wanda isnt crazy....just...annoyed

@ Kamikazi

Im sure he does


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

Somethings goin donw 

The mods are on invisible and the advisors are on


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Somethings goin donw
> 
> The mods are on invisible and the advisors are on



Maybe they are having a discussion in that thread that we cant access


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pajamas--How do you know that lol 

@Neko--yeah. She's still crazy.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

because i just do


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Id go crazy if i was married to him too 

I would have probably already killed him ;sag


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko, from now on, you have say "I belong to Suzumebachi" in your sig.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko, from now on, you have say "I belong to Suzumebachi" in your sig.



I refuse


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll rep you.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> I refuse



DAMN. Shot _down_!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol E-slave.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

That's exactly what she is.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Byakuya
> I am gonna make you horny now!lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 **


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Susumebachi
lol XD

@Byakuya
Have an orgasm now!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxAhobbGWCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> I'll rep you.



..................DAMN!! >_<

Yes, no, yes, no, yes, no, yes, no

I dont know


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

SHIT DATS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

someone help me test my rep powazzzz


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

omg...**

Suzu come and talk on Garden of Creation


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Byakuya
its just matter of time that you E-jaculate.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

true             .


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

go for it pajamas, i'll tell you


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

I cant believe i passed up a chance to get rep.....

Im going insane


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pajamas--lol I would but you repped me like yesterday lawl

@Neko--You repwhore D<


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> ..................DAMN!! >_<
> 
> Yes, no, yes, no, yes, no, yes, no
> 
> I dont know



The convo thread will be gone soon. My rep power will decrease.

Hurry up with that dear.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

:3                      .


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--You repwhore D<


Thank You 

@Suz

.....fine


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> The convo thread will be gone soon. My rep power will decrease.
> 
> Hurry up with that dear.



lol...I'd say yes xD


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Suzumebachi--Speaking of convo threads, dude why are there so many lol?


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Suzumebachi--Speaking of convo threads, dude why are there so many lol?



Because

blah blah blah and also blah blah


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> Because
> 
> blah blah blah and also blah blah


You fail at logic.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> You fail at logic.



Whats is this "logic" you speak of?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

they try to make one in every section for that section's regular posters


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> Whats is this "logic" you speak of?


It's those little toys you connect together! 8D


			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> they try to make one in every section for that section's regular posters


Oh wow, a good idea. Whoda thunk it lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Byakuya

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L-LXftBkqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> It's those little toys you connect together! 8D



I want one


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--So go buy one? <_<


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a good girl Neko.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Superb. **


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--So go buy one? <_<



Where are they sold? my cousin gotem az a baby 

@ Suz
.....


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko
lol now you are an E-slave


*Spoiler*: __ 



ENTER SADMAN 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRYDetbwegs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Neko
> lol now you are an E-slave



lol now your gonna get E-negged


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

lol legos were the best toy.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--So go to Baby's R Us lol

@kami--I hated legos lol 
I was obsessed with hotwheels though.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> lol legos were the best toy.



NOOO! BARBIE! 

@ DW
Okay  if they dont have 'em theres gonna be problem between me & you


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko's been an e-slave for a while now.

She just won't tell people that.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos you're cute. :3


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--And what would you do if they weren't there, exactly? lmao


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

hotwheels were ok, my dogs always chased and chewed on them though 

barbie............no. just no.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Totitos you're cute. :3



thanks Byaku 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Napoleon Dynamite is WIN!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixsZy2425eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko's been an e-slave for a while now.
> 
> She just won't tell people that.



*cough* >_>

@ DW

You dont want to know >_>

No one will probably take me so i have to take the frikkin train and bus and thats gonna cost me money


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Nekos sealed


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Loki--what are you talking about? lol 

@kamikazi--LOL @ barbie comment. 

I used to make Ken and Barbie have sex. Rofl. Then I threw my barbies down the toilet and played with my rc cars. <_<; 

@Neko--GET A JOB D<

...or a car. <_<


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> thanks Byaku
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes. **


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Nekos sealed



lol your insane  



Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--GET A JOB D<
> 
> ...or a car. <_<



*cough*notoldenoughforcar*cough*

and job....no......

no..........gosh NO!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko
then how are you gonna get money >__>


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> *cough*notoldenoughforcar*cough*
> 
> and job....no......
> 
> no..........gosh NO!


-ROFLS- 

XDDDD

@Totitos--Postin' up on that corner rofl


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

^:rofl 



Dark_wolf247 said:


> I used to make Ken and Barbie have sex. Rofl. Then I threw my barbies down the toilet and played with my rc cars. <_<;


 nice


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Neko
> then how are you gonna get money >__>



Those older creatures i live with

I have money already >_>

its not like the train or bus costs alot its only $2.00 

I just dont like spending money


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> Those older creatures i live with
> 
> I have money already >_>
> 
> ...



LOL YOU SOUND LIKE MY MOM. 

One day I went with her to buy a laptop and it was like 1k up front. And we sat at the register for like fifteen minutes and she's just staring at the money and the cashier's like, "Ummm....miss?" And then I snatched it and paid for her lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

I loved to play Transformers when I was 4 years old <3


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Heeeeeeeey Neko.


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

All vote for Suzu!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2007)

k guys imma kill myself, bye.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys should vote for me.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> LOL YOU SOUND LIKE MY MOM.
> 
> One day I went with her to buy a laptop and it was like 1k up front. And we sat at the register for like fifteen minutes and she's just staring at the money and the cashier's like, "Ummm....miss?" And then I snatched it and paid for her lol



I would do that

Even when i go to the store i just stand there for like 10 minutes thinking if i should pay or run out the store and getz it free 



Suzumebachi said:


> Heeeeeeeey Neko.



Hello


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol bye Byaku,take care.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--Lol five finger discount? ;D 

@Suzumebachi--Vote? Lol match ups again?


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--Lol five finger discount? ;D



I dont even like discounts, either its free or it aint happening



Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Suzumebachi--Vote? Lol match ups again?



Special Match


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*enters*

.....


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

*exits*

>____>


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *enters*
> 
> .....



You Sigy has been bothering me for a long time its very Blotchy and all color disorted


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

caya Byakuya


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

are u using the sasuke skin?because if you are thats why.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You guys should vote for me.


you must rep while making such suggestions


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas, did you vote for me?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> you must rep while making such suggestions



You realize how that doesn't make sense?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

who were u up against?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You realize how that doesn't make sense?


two tabs. make the suggestion and then say look at your rep page


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> I dont even like discounts, either its free or it aint happening
> 
> 
> 
> Special Match



Rofl, how cheap. 

I don't keep up with the whole matches thing >__>

@pjs--why don't you check lol


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

its a special match....it doesn't even matter if you win


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> two tabs. make the suggestion and then say look at your rep page



It makes no sense because that's no guarantee you'll vote.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

rep me and you get voted


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> its a special match....it doesn't even matter if you win



None of the matches matter.

I just don't like Seto.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--It matters if you win normally? 

If it's against Seto I'm voting for Suzu <_<


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

then rep me and you get voted for..ill also get 3 people from the nooby FC

@ wolfy

Yes it matter,because people are like wooooooo you got some pancakes!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

in this thread rep runs things, you'll get the vote for sure 

i already voted earlier anyway


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> are u using the sasuke skin?because if you are thats why.



Its not the transparency look at the color of Bloo and GIR it has speckles you should really choose better stock

I fixed it because i waz bored


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:
			
		

> @ wolfy
> 
> Yes it matter,because people are like wooooooo you got some pancakes!


lawl, they're just like popularity contests XD

@Neko--ain't the stock, was saved as gif = color distortion


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't make it...and it doesnt really matter how it looks  ,its just a picture.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Suzumebachi
give me a muffin and I will vote for you.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Totitos--I thought I just saw your post in there lol


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I didn't make it...and it doesnt really matter how it looks  ,its just a picture.



 Okay skater boy


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

skater boy O.o


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

lol this is what i get sor sayin the truth ...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Suzumebachi
> give me a muffin and I will vote for you.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Dark wolf247
lol where?

lol a giant MUFFIN! "votes"

lol but put me a link to it.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> skater boy O.o



 You even joined a Skater forum? or is the owner?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Totitos--'twas someone else D:

@Loki--what'd you say?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

by "skater boy" ,i thought you meant something else...not that i skate.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Dark wolf247
> lol where?
> 
> lol a giant MUFFIN! "votes"
> ...



HELL.


I skate.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Suzu
I have just voted for you.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _my rep page :D_


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol I appear in both images.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--My rep page fails lol. I got negged by someone who told me that I didn't know what a word meant when they didn't know either. "Lulz".


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Totitos--'twas someone else D:
> 
> @Loki--what'd you say?



meh I waz neged and he didnt leave a name that what pisses me off the most


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

atleast you got repped by del


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Loki--I mean, what'd you say to get negged lol

@pjs--who, me? oh, lol. yeah, I suppose. XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

but i got repped from cham cham


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--I used to get repped by Kira <_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

rep pages, i wanna play 



being an asshole worked


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

time for mass negging eh?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> but i got repped from cham cham



Trigger has rep me twice.

I dont know how to post the reps I have got >____<


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

totitos press print screen, it'll look like nothing happened. then open photoshop or paint, paste and crop


> time for mass negging eh?


nah,don't neg. whoever participates will just get rep sealed and it ain't worth it


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi..you no understand pajamas jokes


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

i wasn't sure or not, so just to be on the safe side you know?

lol i saw the infractions on yours, so i know you're a bad member XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _my long convo with kami_ 



kamikazi: whats up?
pajamas: the sky
kamikazi: ....
<pajamas has left this conversation>


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

ok im back in my happy mode


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Kami
okay I´m too lazy to do that right now.

the only thing that I know is that all of you have better rep pages than mine.lol


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL. Wow. Pjs that was messed up lol


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *Spoiler*: _my long convo with kami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xDDDD W00t!! ^^


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

that's about how long my conversations actually last


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

My convos usually last for at least half an hour, but usually way longer...
longest convo I ever had was ten hours. <_<


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

My Repz page 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

i was once talkin with a friend for 14 hours


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--Damn you and your all greens D< 

@LOki--I did that on the phone once <__<
I had a stiff neck afterward, lol


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know how to show my rep page.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

here's how





> press print screen on your keyboard, it'll look like nothing happened. then open photoshop or paint, paste and crop


neko jumped like 5000 points in a couple days


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> My Repz page
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol I too much rep neko xDD (joke)


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> @Neko--Damn you and your all greens D<



 Ive only been negged twice ever

And Suz is one of those ppl


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

"One of those ppl"? lol what does that mean? XD 

@Neko--Four times for me, all for retarded reasons. <_<


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

i kinda lost count

alot more than you guys though


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> "One of those ppl"? lol what does that mean? XD
> 
> @Neko--Four times for me, all for retarded reasons. <_<



One of the people who negged me 

the first neg i got was because i posted something "In the right" place, and someone neged me saying it was the wrong place >_>

@ kami[Previous Post]

Indeed 5k+ in the month of august


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive only been negged twice ever
> 
> And Suz is one of those ppl



<3 <3 <3   <3 <3 <3


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

damn neko...your letters are huuuuuuge


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--Lawl 
I got negged twice for saying a word that people thought I used incorrectly. The first time I argued with them (it was Heida, I believe) through a PM and showed them a dictionary entry. Second time, no name, so I didn't bother, lol. 

I got negged for my religion twice. When I was 13, negged for being Wiccan, and erlier this year, negged for saying I was agnostic. And dude's like, "you're not agnostic if you don't believe in god, that's atheist look it up in the dictionary" and I'm like, "lol why don't you?" 

<__<;



damn that photographic memory.

@Pjs--I WAS JUST THINKING THAT


----------



## Loki (Aug 10, 2007)

ok im out caya


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 10, 2007)

The last neg I got was from Havoc cuz I said I didn't receive a neg for months and he decided to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and neg me. (Though he repped me back)


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol Shin <__<

hey Shin do you still have the Gutts video tribute.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> damn neko...your letters are huuuuuuge



NO THEY ARE NOT!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like a cigarette 

See ya LOki


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm do they still let ppl donate their rep to other ppl?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

nope. no more donations allowed


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

^

Riiiiiight. Someone asked me about that before too.

EDIT:
Damn too slow.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Donate? Wtf? When have you been able to donate rep lol 

Why didn't I hear about this? XD


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Crud well some one missed out

When i leave i would have donated it to someone

@DW 

because your slow


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol whut donate rep,WTF is that?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

^if you PMed an admin they use to allow you to donate post and rep to whoever you wanted of how ever much you wanted. it got out of hand though.





> EDIT:
> Damn too slow.


lol not too slow, i was just too fast


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol whut donate rep,WTF is that?



They use to allow people to transfer their rep to other people


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

they actually took everyhting back they people donated,When the new rep system was insalled.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

Shiro told me that donations were possible!  She LIED!!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--LAWL. apparently so. Then again I was pretty much AWOL for more than 3/4s of '06 so yeah. Maybe that's why I don't remember it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

don't listen to shiro, listen to kami. kami is the n00b to go to for NF info.

no pajamas i believe they allowed the people to keep it if it was already done, they just wouldn't allow anymore to be given.


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

i just realized pajamas has been on NF for 3 years

I dont know how ppl stay on sites for that long


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

neko...lol you'll understand when I PM YOU >.>
Kami,i know they took some back form some people.Cause i remember when the comic book guy was given mass rep and PC but they made him give it back...or was it donkey show..i dont remeebr >.<


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@kami: 

 has only been on for a little over a year


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> neko...lol you'll understand when I PM YOU >.>



Lol whut?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

read da PM


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Neko--I've been here for two .__.;


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol I´ve been here for only 3 months.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

^ 
You have too many posts for someone who's been on only for 3 months.
 jealously


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Totitos--lol n00b 8DD 

XDD 

@ViolentlyHappy--LOL TRUTH

I didn't have that many posts till like eight months had gone by, lmao


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

@Vh

07ers are Spam whores >_>


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol Shin <__<
> 
> hey Shin do you still have the Gutts video tribute.



It should be in youtube. Just type in Berserk AMV.

I'll try to find the link where you can download it though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

neko didn't you spam like 200 posts in two days


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

I´ve spent most of the time posting in the OBD than any other section.

like half of my posts belongs there.

@Shin
I will try to find it and thanks man.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> @Vh
> 
> 07ers are Spam whores >_>


Also truth. XD



			
				kamikazi said:
			
		

> neko didn't you spam like 200 posts in two days


I used to get 2-300 posts a day just in Channel 12 back when I was all about anime. (Mai Otome thread lulz)

but there was actually a topic. <_<;

@Totitos--Most of my posts come from Channel 12 and Plaza 
and also, back when it was around, the Konoha Mall LOL


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

I GUESS JEEZE! 

took me forever to get this many




> neko didn't you spam like 200 posts in two days


how is that even possible?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _main places where pajamas posts_ 




Plaza
CB
FC's
And this thread.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 10, 2007)

I feel like an elitist with my 6000 posts


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

*where i post:*
chatterbox
plaza
this thread

pretty good that i got as many posts i did posting mainly in one section where it counts


			
				DW said:
			
		

> I used to get 2-300 posts a day just in Channel 12 back when I was all about anime. (Mai Otome thread lulz)
> 
> but there was actually a topic. <_<;


most posts i've ever done in a day is like 20


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

do you guys know that i dont even watch naruto?either does kami


----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> *where i post:*
> chatterbox
> plaza
> this thread
> ...



I post

Here 

Im suprised i actually reached over 1000 and i was inactive for 8-9 months


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--I stopped watching Naruto for the years it was on fillers 
That's also around the time I quit coming here. XD 

@Kami--LOL I almost got a hundred posts just today, speak of the devil 

@~Shin~--I'd laugh if Kira randomly posted in here and totally pwned you on that lmao


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@pj: how did you find this place then?

@shin: I'll make you feel like my hero even more <3

Places to post?
Plaza
FC's
Fanworks
Music


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Shin
I have found the video

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhL416sgu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

i only found this place looking up some naruto shit for my sister. then i stayed cause i didn't have anything better to do

i don't read any manga or watch any anime in fact


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

i came here when i did >.> ,i stopped up to about 135...i only watch bleach now.And old animes (yuyu,kenshin,etc.)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@kami: that's the way to do it


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

lawl@Kami

That's so awkward. At a Naruto forum and don't even watch Naruto...rofl

@pjs--Same, I stopped at 135. Started again with Shippuden...watched 3 episodes...quit again. Then picked it back up at episode 19. XD 

I don't watch bleach anymore though.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

All new animes are shit.they are nothing compared to 1990's-2003


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

I miss the oldies like Ronin Warriors, Yu Yu, and Zoids.
 Never finished Yu Yu though....


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

I eat,watch,sleep with One Piece.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

yuyu is my all time favourite.I watched it before i even got a comp.The dubs were better then the original...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

It's settled then!
I must finish that series!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like a lot of the new animes because of the improvements in animation

I thought YuYu failed. It got boring for me. :/ 
Zoids was my SHOW, dude. 
I loved Kenshin, too, I bought like half the series. 

But I still love the new animes.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

where'd you leave off?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

I miss Saint Seiya.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

End of the Dark Tournament, I think. :/


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@DW: >D

@PJ: somewhere around the end of the Dark Tournament

@totitos: say whatta?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol dont you know whats saint seiya?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@Totitos--Heard of it, watched like two episodes...the animation got on my nerves though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> @kami: that's the way to do it



hi 5 nothin, 

only problem is i have to leave convos when they start going to anime talk


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

The dark tournament was bad,but yusukes fights weren't that great.You gotta watch it after that.The 3 kings asga rules.Yusuke kicks ass in that one...


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Yusuke vs Toguro was my favorite fight.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--Well the last thing I remember is hearing a preview about how Yusuke was like half demon or something and I was just like, "that is so fucking overdone" and I stopped watching it. Also the fact that that one lady (Gemkai?) came back outta nowhere lol

@Totitos--DUDE 

Yusuke vs toguro was so fucking drawn out 
It was practically on the same level as Goku vs Frieza rofl


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@totitos:  nope

@kami: scratch glomp  ----> 

@pj: is the 3 kings arc after dark tournament?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

lol Goku vs Freiza good times back then.

@VH
lol <___>


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

yea...yusukes turning into a demon actually made sense to me.I think its actually a great anime.Because its the only anime that was a good story line (other than kenshin).3 the kings sasga was a little after the dark tour.

the dark tour
then this other saga where they fight this dude with 7 perosnalities
then the 3 kings
then it pretty much ends....

Hei's fights were always good.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

@VH i could totally take this too far with certain smilies


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2007)

Which is one of the many reasons why the YYH manga was vastly superior to the anime.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

@pjs--I just thought the whole turning into a demon was too overdone, even if it did make sense. :/

@Tasku--wtf with you popping out of nowhere all the time lawl


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

well he _was _always a demon.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@totitos: I remember that Goku Freiza fight!  Was like 5-6 episodes long.  My dad watched it with me and my brothers.

@pj: Ahhh, I remember hearing something about Yusuke turning into a demon...  thought it was fake. Guess not.

@kami: i know  
pushing the right buttons?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Yusuke vs Sensui

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T12n8lBAEDs[/YOUTUBE]




@VH
what makes me lol is that the planet was about to explode in 5 minutes and that 5 minutes where like six episodes.lol


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

in the beggining of the manga they actually show yusuke expeirencing demon like features.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2007)

Original better. >D


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

It's your specialty beyond furries.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Yusuke vs Sensui
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 <--- to the part were they're smashing they're heads together.

What chapter in the manga is it that the dark tournament ends? I'll start reading it from there.

@totitos: ah yes 
5 minutes becomes 2-3 hours? Bad math yo!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> @kami: i know
> pushing the right buttons?


well ok, then


shoulda been here earlier coulda been in the FC


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

damn you oni <D


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

i just dont like how they left alot of stuff out in the original.Like the dub followed the manga better.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> well ok, then
> 
> 
> shoulda been here earlier coulda been in the FC





.
.
.
.
.
*points to avy*


@pj: that seems to happen in a lot of mangs-become-animes doesn't it?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


yea it does


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2007)

The manga was more in-depth after the Dark Tournament, whereas the anime cut out quite a bit. 

Specialty beyond furries....? Lies.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> yea it does



Yes. 
For shame.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


you asked for it

pajamas does it right


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

@Pajamas
lol E-rape


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol Tasku XDD

There was this guy that I know that would get along with you perfectly. He's into the furry thing, too.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Favourite Old animes:*
Kenshin and YuYu

*Favourite new:*
Bleach

*Worst anime ever!:*
DBZ


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

@kami:
Just wanted to see what happened. *shrug*

Ah hah!  
So I see he does.


Well gentlemen it's late here, and I have a sink-full of dirty dishes that need to be washed. So until next time.

*Dramatically bows*


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Aug 10, 2007)

pajamas said:


> *Favourite Old animes:*
> Kenshin and YuYu
> 
> *Favourite new:*
> ...



*Favorite Old Animes:*
Ronin Warriors, Sailor Moon, Zoids

*Favorite New:*
--Many--
*
Worst Anime ever:*
--*thinking*--


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2007)

Favorite Old Animes:
DBZ and Kenshin.

Favorite New:
One Piece

Worst Anime ever:
Inuyasha


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 10, 2007)

lol @ people who need sleep. bye VH


still anime talk


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fav Old: 
Sailor Moon lulz

Fav New:
Claymore

Worst Anime Ever:
One Piece  or DBZ


----------



## pajamas (Aug 10, 2007)

stop with the anime talk  

so...im bored now


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

"yawns"lol I´m going to sleep,see ya.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

me said:
			
		

> lol @ people who need sleep.


bye totitos.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

i got nothing to do  , kamikazi.Where are you from?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 11, 2007)

Bah, sleep. It's overrated. <_<


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2007)

Whats sleep?


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Indeed it is


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

illinois, i know, it's nowhere special 

i gots a new puppy


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Why does everyone live far from me?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

I live in cali 

neko,where you live?


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I live in cali
> 
> neko,where you live?



NewYorkCity allll the way across America from you


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

I go to New York every summer.You can see time square form my cousins apartment.


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I go to New York every summer.You can see time square form my cousins apartment.



I livez near time square


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> NewYorkCity allll the way across America from you



I live in Michigan, kindda close..


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

no one cares about mah new puppy 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

arent you at home kami? 

we should hang out some time neko


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

maybe pajamas  

ITS GONNA BE MY BIRTHDAY AUGUST 26TH

REMEMBER THAT

Well Neko is leaving to watch TV for a very long time, Night losers People


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Night losah!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

It lacks pajamas.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

wish i could buy a board with pajamas on it


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Someday, man, someday.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

hey if i post a blank deck,could you photoshop it ofr me with pajamas on it?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Perhaps...would you ride it?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

ill vreak my computer to grab it


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Alright then.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

try some of these...





Ill try to find an up close flipped deck....Or could you do my regular deck?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Your reg pic too small, too darkus.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll do that.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> I'll do that.


sweet


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

time for sleep and tv,hei if you did it PM me,ill look at it tomorrow


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Nay, I post here.



Night.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm losing. Vote.


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2007)

i dont have my seniorship


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

damn, they still won't give you it back. wasn't the ban bad enough punishment


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2007)

i know!
fucking damnit


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

What did you do?


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

good morning


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

mornin loki


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

morning people.

@Dave
lol thats sad.


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

so whats new..did Suzu win?


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Location: SeniorThread♥ lol xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

.....................

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Neko! How are you this morning


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Hye! Im fine 

Just bored 

How r u?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2007)

Tired! I got up early yesterday and was moving around all day and just didn't get to sleep well.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

i knew neko was online when i saw CTK post here. 

he only comes here for her


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2007)

Pretty much, she's the only special person in this thread...you guys should step it up.


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tired! I got up early yesterday and was moving around all day and just didn't get to sleep well.



Thats remid me of how i will be when school starts 



kamikazi said:


> i knew neko was online when i saw CTK post here.
> 
> he only comes here for her







Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pretty much, she's the only special person in this thread...you guys should step it up.





I agree


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2007)

Neko did you vote for Suz yet?


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko did you vote for Suz yet?



Yea i already did


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh alrightie, I did too, but she's 4 behind. 

I'm gonna have to go soon, got writing to do, but I just dropped in to say hi as usual.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

**


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh alrightie, I did too, but she's 4 behind.
> 
> I'm gonna have to go soon, got writing to do, but I just dropped in to say hi as usual.



Alrighty  
TTYL  



pajamas said:


> **



Hi Kiddo


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

Hino and Kiten


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

why do i get called a kid


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> why do i get called a kid



 i call anyone Kiddo randomly even if they are older than me


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

.............


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

did anyone notice that DarkWolf took the 15000 post.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

Neko your avy/sig!! 

Halluh lovelies.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol sup L.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Totitos. Nothing much, slow day. And you?


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Neko your avy/sig!!
> 
> Halluh lovelies.



L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

why do i gotta be the youngest?????????????????


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Totitos said:


> did anyone notice that DarkWolf took the 15000 post.



l o l


Hi L howz it goin?


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Pajamas young is good


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

@L
nah just posting and listen to music.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> why do i gotta be the youngest?????????????????


How old are you?  It's okay young is kawaii....*pinches pajamas' cheeks* 

I'm listening to music and browsing through forums for now. I want my naruto chapter....


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

13..........


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

^seriously?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

seriously


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

so you were 10 when you joined?


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

I just noticed i will be a member on On NF for a year in 5 days


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmhm


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

lol im a member for 1 year and erm ..8 months or soo


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol only 3 months.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

i just revived two threads  ....


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

dont rush it Toti


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

@Loki
lol whut??


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

lol....it didn't occur to me to look at pajamas' join date.


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Loki
> lol whut??



nvm just enjoy it


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Starber (Aug 11, 2007)

D: **


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

hello starber


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Starber said:


> D: **




**


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF


----------



## Starber (Aug 11, 2007)

hey pj's


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

lol owned.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2007)

:rofl Win.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

Hei said:


> lol owned.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _:) _ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7m_MJX58qk8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lp8p5OPtEe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

lol pedro's back.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol wut        .


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Academy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

lol  ,they need to just ban him...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

hei still fuckin with the newbs


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)
> Totitos


lol Invisible members


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 11, 2007)

Who doesn't fuck with the newbs.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol Rape newbs.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

totitos um, i hate to tell you this but 07ers are newbs. me and you, you guessed it, newbs. 

but i'm a proud newb dammit


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

I´m not gonna listen to you till you apoligies for trying to eat me.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 11, 2007)

kamikazi said:
			
		

> totitos um, i hate to tell you this but 07ers are newbs. me and you, you guessed it, newbs.


LOL. XDDDD

@Totitos--He's right though >_>


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

gooooooooooooooooooooogle


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

go to the FC


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

goto pedro thread


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

pajamas said:


> go to the FC



Can I have the link i lost it


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

here ya go

MD Pimp History


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

fuck i just looked back through the pages and realized i missed ~L~


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

lol **


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Kami where youre avy?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

He was hungry so he eat it.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Posting above a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

mhm  **


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Posting above a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



lol **


----------



## Dan (Aug 11, 2007)

lol, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

i'm sure Loki gets pussy.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

o_________________O


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbuk96kW9LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

Get that outta here, St. Anger is just shameful....worst album ever


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol My favorite song is Ride the Lightning,it reminds me of Enel.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 11, 2007)

WHIPLASH !


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

.................period......


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

oi mina


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol chips rape
*Spoiler*: __ 








@Loki
sup how you doing.


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

chips rape 

Good, Toti why are you down form 1950 posts to 1750?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

because the convo thread where I post got trashed because we exceed the 100 page,so we make a new one.Sadly I had 200 post in the last thread T___T


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

oh lol T_T 

Thats why i dont post there..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

Well the only thing I can do is start posting.


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

mah its no need to make it so fast..youre not long here if you keep postin 30 posts a day you'll e 10 k less than a year


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol Rly!
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

What are you tryin to show me on PM toti?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

This


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

I cant see it damn


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

I already P.M. you Loki.


----------



## Loki (Aug 11, 2007)

hehe nice one xD 

Brb


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

i need someone to make gir have pajamas on >.>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 11, 2007)

sorry pajamas i lack photoshop skills.

if you don't mind a wait you could trying making a request.

EDIT:you notice how half the people that entered this thread ended up switching to using invisible. you should all take it off of invisible so i know when you're actually on.


----------



## Neko (Aug 11, 2007)

Neko will try to add Pajamas to GIR


----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

than you neko 

lol the new cosmo sig


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Splatter on my platter.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 11, 2007)

nekooooooooo where are youuuuuuu


----------



## Totitos (Aug 11, 2007)

lol Neko???


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

you sillies you must do the neko call.

WHO WANTS ME TO REP THEM?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

lol you may call the  wrong person Kami >___>


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

no no, it'll work or at least it should.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 12, 2007)

KAMI,Did i PM you?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah, but i'm out today.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 12, 2007)

i did that to  ,i made a thread about the thread


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> **



This is you Neko.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> This is you Neko.



Nooooo


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeeees


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there Neko!  

I see Suz is terrorizing people. lol


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not terrorizing people.

Just showing Neko who she is.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hi there Neko!
> 
> I see Suz is terrorizing people. lol



Hey!  

 and indeed she is   



Suzumebachi said:


> I'm not terrorizing people.
> 
> Just showing Neko who she is.




Liez!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko.

This is you. No question.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko.
> 
> This is you. No question.



That is not me that is probably u


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko.
> 
> This is you. No question.



Neko's are blonde. And cuter. 



Neko said:


> Hey!
> 
> and indeed she is
> 
> ...



How are you doing?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> That is not me that is probably u



I wish that was me. She's huge and gets to eat people.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko's are blonde. And cuter.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing?



Im fine just the same as earlier....bored 



Suzumebachi said:


> I wish that was me. She's huge and gets to eat people.



ewwwwwww


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Eww what Neko?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 12, 2007)

I hate myself, ive bee really thinking about smothering my face with a pillow.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Well quit it.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

hellu


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

What up dude.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

noffin just thinkin to hange my name  

what do you think Suzu should I ?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

What would you change it to?


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Loki xDD 

I think it looks better that why without the -==- its too much nazi


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

well Loki is available[sorta] the person joined in 2004 and has 0 posts

Edit: I see you already decided to change to Loki 

Lolz i just noticed RP became Kratos


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> well Loki is available[sorta] the person joined in 2004 and has 0 posts
> 
> Edit: I see you already decided to change to Loki
> 
> Lolz i just noticed RP became Kratos



yep..yeah he has the name loki..the only one who i older on N then me. 
I've checked it and now im sure..the LOki and -==- are to nazi style xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol i see

I was going to change mine but decided not to


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Change to what? 

oh to be honest once..i wanted to change my name to neko..but i didnt then xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Change to what?
> 
> oh to be honest once..i wanted to change my name to neko..but i didnt then xD



 

No one shall be Neko but Neko 

Even if i leave NF No one will ever have the username Neko


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah lol im just loki cose that was my RO usarneme and i keept it its just troublesome to think of a new one.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> yeah lol im just loki cose that was my RO usarneme and i keept it its just troublesome to think of a new one.



 Thats exactly what i did when i first joined i used the same username i used for another site


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

lol @ Neko gif


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol @ Neko gif



 yea i just made it


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

nice xD

lol Avy, Sigy, & GIF made by Neko

should do requests you'd get lots of reps


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Cosmo is win XD


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> nice xD
> 
> lol Avy, Sigy, & GIF made by Neko
> 
> should do requests you'd get lots of reps



Too much work i dont like doing anything for anyone except me >_>

And i prefer to get rep by harassment XD



Totitos said:


> Cosmo is win XD



I agreed 100%


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

oh...ok then xD


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Too much work i dont like doing anything for anyone except me >_>
> 
> And *i prefer to get rep by harassment *XD
> I agreed 100%



l o l
_______________


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Well its worked so far for me

I would only except request from friends on NF like, ~L~ and........well thats it


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

i see.. 


and my avy was made by


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> i see..
> 
> 
> and my avy was made by



I mean Animated GIFs regular stuff id do for any loser person


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

who made the tranparency of my sig


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> I mean Animated GIFs regular stuff id do for any loser person




oh .

**


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

@ Totitos
-read post above-

@ Loki

Yup


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I'm lost. I was looking for the senior members thread


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think I'm lost. I was looking for the senior members thread



lol whuut?

Kira your sig is a little creepy but funny XD


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think I'm lost. I was looking for the senior members thread



xD

Its here Kira,..so when are posts gonna start coutin in here again?


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think I'm lost. I was looking for the senior members thread



Im sorry but that thread no longer exists Loki is wrong  

But your welcome to stay here at Neko's SM thread if you like


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Im sorry but that thread no longer exists Loki is wrong
> 
> But your welcome to stay here at Neko's SM thread if you like



I was 1st  (who cares..)

And Its still the Senior thread


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol whuut?
> 
> *Kira your sig is a little creepy but funny* XD



That's exactly what I was going for  



-=LOki=- said:


> xD
> 
> Its here Kira,..so when are posts gonna start coutin in here again?



It never counted...and apparently never well 



Neko said:


> Im sorry but that thread no longer exists Loki is wrong
> But your welcome to stay here at Neko's SM thread if you like



Something tells me if I did that, it wouldn't take long for it to reach 1000 pages xD


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm..i thought they did..a long time ago hmm strange

*looks at avy* Whats that animes name?


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It never counted...and apparently never well



Wait......posts dont count here?!?!?!?!  You mean ive made 889 posts here and they dont count!?!?!? 
No wonder my posts count didnt go up...... ...... ...............

@ Loki 

That Anime is Strawberry Marshmallow[Ichigo mashimaro]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Kira am I allow to E-rape someone.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Wait......posts dont count here?!?!?!?!  You mean ive made 889 posts here and they dont count!?!?!?
> No wonder my posts count didnt go up...... ...... ...............
> 
> @ Loki
> ...



Haha its soo funny how those two kiss


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Haha its soo funny how those two kiss



Yea  Miu[girl with the longer hair] Always does crazy stuff that makes no sense


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

wait lemme see if i can find this anime..i'd like to watch it online


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Hey Kira am I allow to E-rape someone.





Neko said:


> Wait......posts dont count here?!?!?!?!  You mean ive made 889 posts here and they dont count!?!?!?
> No wonder my posts count didnt go up...... ...... ...............



Yes, it's all meaningless once you look at it that way  


-=LOki=- said:


> hmm..i thought they did..a long time ago hmm strange
> 
> *looks at avy* Whats that animes name?



The Konoha Times section has always been post-count disabled for as long as I can remember. At least it was when senior membership started. 

And Neko hit the head on the nail. Ichigo Mashimaro is pretty funny. Just think Azumango Daioh but with middle schoolers  

Especially Ana since she of English ancestry so she puts on the act of pretending not to know any Japanese but can't speak a lick of english. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Ana is an eleven-year-old girl who originally came from Cornwall, England, five years before the series, but seems to have forgotten how to speak English. She first pretends that she speaks only English, but it is not long before she is discovered by Matsuri while speaking very polite Japanese. Matsuri tries to help her re-learn English.









Totitos said:


> Hey Kira am I allow to E-rape someone.



As long as you follow the rules in doing so


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> wait lemme see if i can find this anime..i'd like to watch it online



Im sure you'll find it. There are 12 episodes and 3 OVA episodes



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Especially Ana since she of English ancestry so she puts on the act of pretending not to know any Japanese but can't speak a lick of english.



Yea 

 I wish it would have lasted another 10 ep or so


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

omg hi kira!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Haha its soo funny how those two kiss



*Spoiler*: __ 





It was beautiful 






Hei said:


> omg hi kira!



'Sup


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it's all meaningless once you look at it that way
> 
> 
> The Konoha Times section has always been post-count disabled for as long as I can remember. At least it was when senior membership started.
> ...




Thnks, and is there a web side to watch this anime? Or download it?
Its not uploaded on Anime6.org 

@Neko- Yeah i'll try mr. google


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it's all meaningless once you look at it that way
> 
> 
> The Konoha Times section has always been post-count disabled for as long as I can remember. At least it was when senior membership started.
> ...



yay E-jaculation lulz


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Thnks, and is there a web side to watch this anime? Or download it?
> Its not uploaded on Anime6.org
> 
> @Neko- Yeah i'll try mr. google



You could try Veoh.com and when searching try Ichigo Mashimaro instead of Strawberry Marshmallow because people mainly tend to use the japanese title


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Im off


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Im off



Bye bye --Insert Username Here--


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

@Loki
Bye take care.

Best Music Video ever

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT90keJ51bY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

see ya loki


----------



## Dan (Aug 12, 2007)

bye Loki.

Wussup guys and gals


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Helloz Random dude


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

hey chaud. another newer member with high post count.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Sup Chaud

Thriller dum dum dum


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Totitos you post too many youtube videos


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Totitos you post too many youtube videos



lulz   

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 12, 2007)

i've never watched any of them that have been posted honestly. if it's longer than 30 sec. it's too long when it comes to youtube posts


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

lol Toti, did you see the indian thriller?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

lol nope post the video or a link to it.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

@Hei
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool win


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey thats MJ song!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

rly?!


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

ya rly!


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

pwned**


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm Whos Sketchy? If Your viewing this thread then post


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> ya rly!


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2007)

HUh ???


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmmm Whos Sketchy? If Your viewing this thread then post



I was just watching the girly man video....so much fun XD!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Totitos you post too many youtube videos




the question o "rly" was answerd, yes really


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

Sketchy said:


> I was just watching the girly man video....so much fun XD!!!



GIRLY MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)
> Totitos



lol Invisible membas

GIRLY MAN GIRLY MAN GIRLY MAN


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Sketchy said:


> I was just watching the girly man video....so much fun XD!!!



 

Okie dokie!


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2007)

Guests are lame, they never bring anything with them, so unpolight .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

I need a new Avy


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Sketchy said:


> Guests are lame, they never bring anything with them, so unpolight .



Indeed


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

ask Neko


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> ask *Some one in a request thread *




I agree


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

*MESSAGE FROM PAJAMAS TO HIS NF FRIENDS:*


*Spoiler*: _pajamas told me to tell his freinds to put "unban pajamas" In your sigs_ 




"You Shouldnt Have Banned Me... Even If It was a day.... You will pay for this...My Spam....It will kill this forum....Forever.... Long live my will of Pajamas. *I AM THE GODDAMN PAJAMAS*" <-- I wrote this lol so dont listen

Also:
pajamas told me to tell his freinds to put "unban pajamas" In your sigs


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> I agree



thats what i meant  

tnx neko .


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

*DONT LISTEN TO HIM ITS JUST ONE DAY >_> AND THEY ARENT GONNA LISTEN SINCE ITS "ONLY 1 DAY" Its NOT THAT SERIOUS*


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

Ralph_Wiggum said:


> *MESSAGE FROM PAJAMAS TO HIS NF FRIENDS:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pajamas told me to tell his freinds to put "unban pajamas" In your sigs_
> ...



And who are you?


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> *DONT LISTEN TO HIM ITS JUST ONE DAY >_> AND THEY ARENT GONNA LISTEN SIONCE ITS "ONLY 1 DAY" IST NOT THAT SERIOUS*


But why wouldnt you listen to Loki?


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

ermm I know neko.. why should i mess up my sig...im to bored to do anything


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> And who are you?



*The Goddamn Wiggum*

Or *Tazmo* if you fancy


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Ralph_Wiggum said:


> But why wouldnt you listen to Loki?



Why the hell would i?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't see it in his sig.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> I don't see it in his sig.



Exactly


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Ralph_Wiggum said:


> But why wouldnt you listen to Loki?



hmm?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

Read this. ..........lol


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> I don't see it in his sig.



and you wont .


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

do I look like the one to recieve the message or the goddamn messenger boy?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Because Loki is a pimp.


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Why the hell would i?



lol i dunno


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Ralph_Wiggum said:


> do I look like the one to recieve the message or the goddamn messenger boy?



1) Its spelled receive
2) Yes
3) Go away


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> and you wont .



I mean Ralphy.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Oi Suzu


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Hei said:


> I mean Ralphy.



hmm.. and me?  , oh comon


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Oi Suzu



Wrong place?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Oi Suzu



where lol ?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

lulz.

ppppppp


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> 1) Its spelled receive
> 2) Yes
> 3) Go away




DO A BARREL ROLL!

Bye Seniors! post later about how its goin in the Old folks home
 

I might never come back because I plan on getting a 666 post count and deleting old posts to keep it that way. So you wont have to deal with me again...lulz


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2007)

Is Suzu here? O_0 ...............I don't see her.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

.............o>OGDG>DS


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Wrong place?





Hei said:


> where lol ?





Sketchy said:


> Is Suzu here? O_0 ...............I don't see her.



 Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
...she was there


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> ...she was there



She left quite fast.....


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> Totitos


lol I´m alone


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

lol she did yes


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 12, 2007)

Alone.......not quite .


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

wtf @ all the lolz


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive only received [TUNA] twice today...hmm maybe im losing my touch


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko. I showed you that picture of you, right?


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko. I showed you that picture of you, right?



Not again >_>


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

So I did ??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2007)

Suz is hard to shake off.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive only received rep twice today...hmm maybe im losing my touch



I havn't goten not one today  

No1 likes me ...>_>


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> So I did ??



yes >_>



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Suz is hard to shake off.



Indeed



-=LOki=- said:


> I havn't goten not one today
> 
> No1 likes me ...>_>



You dont do enough like im generally Annoying in a funny way so everyone Hates but still likes me


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys gonna get rep sealed.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive only received rep twice today...hmm maybe im losing my touch



dont rep talk.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Quoting me doesnt help either


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it helps you.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You guys gonna get rep sealed.



right..>_>

So howz it goin ppl ?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Its going rep sealed.


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Anways im off to watch an anime that has 60+ episodes

bye


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

byez neko


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

Adios Neko.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Im goin to later


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Im goin to later



lolwhuuuut?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 12, 2007)

WWWW
 O v O
 ====
|               |
 ====


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Some1 here


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

NO WAI!!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

lol, sup Suzu? It was nice of you to say hallo at GB FC


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

GB sucks.  They threw me out like a bad kitten


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

where when? hmm i dont know im a n00b there  

I love you <3


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't talk that way about my new brothers.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael Jackson.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2007)

Is in your house, stealing your children and virginity.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

**

M are you L?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2007)

No. **


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Michael Jackson.



MJ where O_O??!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

NO WAII!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> where when? hmm i dont know im a n00b there
> 
> I love you <3



Even Royal Paladine Kratos told me to leave.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

well i didnt..you shouldnve made 2 accs


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

But it was a cute dupe


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

I know ..i dun get it neither


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

*jumps off a cliff*


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

*grabs and pulles back up,*


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

Loki-chan is always so nice :3..


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Im alwayz there for all  

Becose Byakuya alwayz nice to Loki,


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

So nice


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

just make friends and have fun..the day will come


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

The day of reckoning?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

XD

Loki-chan I'm your fanboy!


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

lol Wolfy  

hmm could be.. ^^

Byakuya: =D


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

Hm! Party time !


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

hehe...XDD 

Lets do It me and my bros are ready!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

gangsta kitties.


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah im maffia boss


----------



## Neko (Aug 12, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> gangsta kitties.



Apples

Cake

Happy

What

Orange 

Zoo

Dog

Tuna!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

YOU ARE ALL DEFINITELY REALLY AWESOME


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

Ninamori hal like 4,294,967,295 posts ...she neged neji and his red now.. >_> Link removed


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Apples
> 
> Cake
> 
> ...


What 

The

Fuck

Are

You

Saying?


----------



## Loki (Aug 12, 2007)

lol im out ..


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

shit dat b sum hot postcount


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 12, 2007)

bye LOki o;

Monny was adminfucked


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2007)

damn i went there for reps but i didnt get shit.


----------



## Circe (Aug 13, 2007)

Sure as hell was. WTF? 400 billion+? Who did that? 0_o

@Byakuya: Guilty Sky was your dupe?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Ninamori hal like 4,294,967,295 posts ...she neged neji and his red now.. >_> Link removed



 **


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 13, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Ninamori hal like 4,294,967,295 posts ...she neged neji and his red now.. >_> Go to this thread, then, please.



...o_O

I've only seen her once here lol, and she had like 50 posts with seniorship....but adminfucked that far?!?!


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

lol yeah... xDD


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Ohayo Seniors and Non-Seniors.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Hei said:


> ...o_O
> 
> I've only seen her once here lol, and she had like 50 posts with seniorship....but adminfucked that far?!?!



She requested to have her postcount reset to "0" countless times in the past.


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

Good morning Byakuya.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello Starber



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> She requested to have her postcount reset to "0" countless times in the past.



I see..lol

Kira can you help me, I cant find the thread for the rep ranks..it used to be here


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Loki  =]

Hatake FC

^ Is that what your talking about?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Thnx Starber  there a *present* 

Omg I have a long way to go T_T


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

hay starber. Whatcha'll up to?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

im postwhoring  

you bya?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

not much, just checking out new places :3


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh

My

Goodness


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

yo Neko, how are you today


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko is Neko today

How is Loki?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Loki is bored


----------



## Akuma (Aug 13, 2007)

I applied for a seniorship and got denied, tell me if im wrong but i think i have all the requirements.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

hmm yes you do ..strange


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I applied for a seniorship and got denied, tell me if im wrong but i think i have all the requirements.



Loki is wrong you don't. You joined February 27th so you have to wait till August 27th until is 6 months


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

NEKOOOOOOOO do you post outside of this thread? lol


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

mhm.. <_< damn xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> NEKOOOOOOOO do you post outside of this thread? lol



No



-=LOki=- said:


> mhm.. <_< damn xD



 yea


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

This is our home Havoc


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc cant stay at a thread long because eventually no one wants him there anymore


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko iz owning me by 105 posts 




Nah Havoc is badass..thats how he is and i acknowledge him


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Neko iz owning me by 105 posts



Thats once again another hint for me to stop posting here



-=LOki=- said:


> Nah Havoc is badass..thats how he is and i acknowledge him



What drug are you on?  

Your mind is warped


----------



## Akuma (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to whoever answered my question.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Thats once again another hint for me to stop posting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cose its happy time


----------



## Dan (Aug 13, 2007)

happy time lol, thats usually in pubs and bars.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought it was called happy hour.


----------



## Dan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah happy hour, but while your drinking in happy hour, its your happy time.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 13, 2007)

oh well i didn't know. I'm not old enough to drink


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow,I finally met the Senior Member Requirements...Cool.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 13, 2007)

yay! congrats


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Buckethead said:


> Wow,I finally met the Senior Member Requirements...Cool.



Congratulations


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hurrah    .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

what did I miss.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

Now to wait till I am added so I can finally put up the avatar I saved.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet can't wait to see it good luck


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, people, you guys still spamming the shit out of this thread?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@Martryn
after the first post of Kira everything has been spam.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 13, 2007)

as long as u been asking


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

martryn said:


> Man, people, you guys still spamming the shit out of this thread?



How are things with Blue?


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 13, 2007)

lol**


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

its anime night tonight


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got my hair cut


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 13, 2007)

Starrrrrrrrburrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

Heiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Loookiiii!!!, no wait..


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

**


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

Loooookiiiiii


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

yeeyz xDD 

Starber


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

I just posted pics in the pics thread.
I'm not very photogenic


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

wheres that?


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

^ In the CB


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Page 777 The lucky page!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

yes it is..


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

hmm now im Loki only lol =D


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

*yawn* **


----------



## Starber (Aug 13, 2007)

Loki, your name!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh I didn't notice that, congrats Loki.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

lulz God number.

TOASTY CHIPS TOTITOS!!!!!! >


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos why do you always say such sexy things.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

lol toti ima eat ya eak

welcome to GB Byaku, byakuya are you makin all thise Fanarts..and photoshop? 
Soo awesome!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol, thanks but I'm not sure I'm a member yet.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

nah you are..just wait till gabha has all ranks done..then a new member list is comin out, did you ask if you can join? Ask gabha by PM if you havn't.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Actually lol I doubt they will let me officially become a member but that isn't gunna stop me 

Is gabha a nice guy?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Totitos why do you always say such sexy things.



cuz I?m sexy chips 

@Loki


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes you are.. *is turned on*


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Actually lol I doubt they will let me officially become a member but that isn't gunna stop me
> 
> Is gabha a nice guy?



yes he is..thats why a told you


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool, you're a nice guy too Loki.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

lulz chips getting buttrape by Byakuya.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

H O T                       .


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Cool, you're a nice guy too Loki.



good alwayz wins


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@Loki
not always.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Loki was sent from Heaven.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

I was sent from the chips store. >___>


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Shit that's so hot..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

not as much as putting hot cheese on sexy chips.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

I came                        .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

lulz,Hot cheese chips raping pancakes with syrup.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

Stop it                  .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

I will not till other person besides me post here.

Chips cover with Nachos cheese anal raping tacos.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

MUST. RESIST. SMEXINESS.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Loki was sent from Heaven.



Its called Loktokia



Byakuya said:


> I came                        .



lol

__________________

And yes I'll eat you one day Toti


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

ewwwww >___< nasty


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Fakt canon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2007)

^ Lol.

Anyways I'm going to bed. Cya.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

bye Byaku>~

hi Neko


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Bye Byaku.

lulz sup Neko <___<


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Toti should have Chips cover with Nachos cheese anal raping tacos. avy and sig set lol


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Helloz

Tostitos Chips are nasty you guys act like it actually taste good


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

only if someone can make me that Avy and sig. <___<

@Neko


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm you should go request in the request section and some will make it >_>

And they are nasty get over it


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmm you should go request in the request section and some will make it >_>
> 
> And they are nasty get over it



really? Never eat em ..they never came to Slovenia, musnt be so good then


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

lol LOS that onez nice i saw all tho ..


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

LOS Your master Neko command you to stop


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmm you should go request in the request section and some will make it >_>
> 
> And they are nasty get over it



nah I will keep with my actual set

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

lol ok.....


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes ma'am/sir


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

WHERE IS NEKO!?


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Yes ma'am/sir



Thats a good boy/girl  





Suzumebachi said:


> WHERE IS NEKO!?



She left NF forever


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

there she is .


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Neko


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko, I'm going to take your virginity by having sex with you.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

lulz........


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Loki said:


> there she is .



Lies! 



Havoc said:


> Hi Neko



hello  



Suzumebachi said:


> Neko, I'm going to take your virginity by having sex with you.




.....................


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

That a yes Neko?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

^                      lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor Neko...Suz is after you.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)
> Totitos, Cardboard Tube Knight


you are only here when Neko is posting.lol


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> That a yes Neko?



Its a No 



Totitos said:


> he is only here when Neko is posting here.lol



Or only when Suz post here


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll rep you.


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> I'll rep you.



No thats okay


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko, why are you so cold towards me, I thought we had something special.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> No thats okay



Everyone will rep you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> you are only here when Neko is posting.lol



Actually I came when I saw Suz was posting but she answered my question somewhere else...

I don't care about the rest of you because you guys are pretty lame and that makes me sad. 

Only Suz, Neko and Havoc are able to hold my attention.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@Suzu
...............................

@CTK
lulz


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

rep talk..lol


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't talk about rep, some how I will be blamed and get repbanned again.


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko, why are you so cold towards me, I thought we had something special.



Nope nothing special at all sry Havoc



Suzumebachi said:


> Everyone will rep you.



im not longer a rep whore  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually I came when I saw Suz was posting but she answered my question somewhere else...
> 
> I don't care about the rest of you because you guys are pretty lame and that makes me sad.
> 
> Only Suz, Neko and Havoc are able to hold my attention.



 wow


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

First of all, lets get one thing straight.

The only reason any of you are here is because I am. I'm just that fucking great.



> im not longer a rep whore



Yes you are. Take the rep you dirty repwhore.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm here for the rape.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm here because Neko is secksie and Suz is funny.


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Yes you are. Take the rep you dirty repwhore.



No thnx


*Spoiler*: _Havoc_ 



 There will be no such thing so if thats why your here you may leave 






Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm here because Neko is secksie and Suz is funny.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Did I say rape?  I meant rep.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Uh oh. Repbanned


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Penis...that is all


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Talking about rep will get yallz repbanned

@CTK

thnx


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

omg..stop spammin

let them..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

I´m here because I have no life.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

lol neko gonna get repbanned


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I?m here because I have no life.



I am your life.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> I am your life.



lol no.

........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Rep banned? Hmm I wonder if I have the power to Rep ban people at the other forum?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you sure ?


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I              am.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@LastOneStanding
lulZ


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Well dog walking time...I have to hurry so I can talk to Jessica and Kat later. See you guys round...Suz and Havoc...try not to get banned again.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Suz probably will, you know how she's always getting banned.

I try to make her follow the rules like me, but you know how she is.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

The score is 4-10 Havoc.

You think I'm going to beat you?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Are you sure ?





LastOneStanding said:


> Yes I              am.



o rly?  



Havoc said:


> Suz probably will, you know how she's always getting banned.
> 
> I try to make her follow the rules like me, but you know how she is.



Yeah i see youre Location tellz me it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard someone mention *Ban*


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I heard someone mention *Ban*



 maybe......


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira, permaban me.


And by me I mean Neko.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

That brings you running, does it?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I heard someone mention *Ban*



thats like your favorite breakfast dont you.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

The best part of waking up is not Folgers in your cup, but knowing that Chuck Norris didn't kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kira, permaban me.
> 
> 
> And by me I mean*.....Yup Me*.



fixed 

and i agree


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I heard someone mention *Ban*



looks away*


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

"eats Ban option"


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> The best part of waking up is not Folgers in your cup, but knowing that Chuck Norris didn't kill you in your sleep.



Chuck Norris doesn't kill people in their sleep, he has too much honor for that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kira, permaban me.



You keep getting banned but always come back. I've now come to the conclusion that you must be made of WIN and there's nothing I can do to stop it  



> And by me I mean Neko.



I might do just do that depending on how she answers my question


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't kill people in their sleep, he has too much honor for that.



If it looks like chicken, tastes like chicken, and feels like chicken but Chuck Norris says its beef, then it's fucking beef.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira, are we buddies?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Kira, are we buddies?



I assume we are...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You keep getting banned but always come back. I've now come to the conclusion that you must be made of WIN and there's nothing I can do to stop it



Such beautiful words.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn, 49K postcount and est _le san pareil_ ?

His rep must be, like, Godly.


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I assume we are...


GIVE ME BACK MY SENIORSHIP!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I assume we are...



Really? What do you like best about me?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

his neg must be Devilish.

@Dave
lol


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira how much do you rep for?

If you want you can pos rep me and I can tell you. 

I'm here to help.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

yep..I got one from him, 1,5k or more dun remember

waitin for more of those 

Its better he negs you its the same.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kira how much do you rep for?
> 
> If you want you can pos rep me and I can tell you.
> 
> I'm here to help.



I asked first.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> I asked first.



You asked for rep? 

Uh oh, rep ban.


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I might do just do that depending on how she answers my question



I though we were friends 

We both even have our Birthdays in the same month  

oh Reminder
*
THE GREAT NEKO's BIRTHDAY IS AUGUST 26th*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Such beautiful words.



lawl@ you quoting my statement



LastOneStanding said:


> Damn, 49K postcount and est _le san pareil_ ?
> 
> His rep must be, like, Godly.



No...godly would described what a certain person with over 4 billion posts did last night. *it's been corrected since then* 




Suzumebachi said:


> Really? What do you like best about me?



You manage to keep things very interesting in the Bath house and OBD with your candid sense of humor (however odd it maybe)...sometimes to the detriment of us mods who want to keep the peace, but it's always entertaining. 

@Dave: Wasn't your membership taken away for something you did? 
And since I wasn't the one who took it away, I'll have to defer to the person who initially instituted the ban.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You asked for rep?
> 
> Uh oh, rep ban.



You win this round, bitch.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll note that


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No...godly would described what a certain person with over 4 billion posts did last night. *it's been corrected since then*



Why do it to Ninamori but not us puny 1K post ppl who need it


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

> You manage to keep things very interesting in the Bath house and OBD with your candid sense of humor (however odd it maybe)...sometimes to the detriment of us mods who want to keep the peace, but it's always entertaining.



Kira! XD

I want your babies.

How come we never talk?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Kira! XD
> 
> I want your babies.
> 
> How come we never talk?



He doesn't like you.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> lawl@ you quoting my statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are replying rep comments. BAN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kira how much do you rep for?
> 
> If you want you can pos rep me and I can tell you.
> 
> I'm here to help.



It's around 2000 and if I repped you or anyone else due to requests I'd have to *rep ban myself* and that's not a pleasant prospect  



Neko said:


> I though we were friends



We are...however I need to make sure:

What's you're opinion on Yuri/Shoujo-ai?  



> oh Reminder
> *
> THE GREAT NEKO's BIRTHDAY IS AUGUST 26th*



My birthday was the 6th of August but no one knew


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

lol All kissin ass in here..*leaves*


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2007)

CAN I HAVE MY SENIORSHIP BACK KIRA?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> My birthday was the 6th of August but no one knew



I did, didn't you get my present?

It was a cake with a stripper inside.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Why do it to Ninamori but not us puny 1K post ppl who need it



You got me...I have no idea how it occurred. I would say it's a glitch but I'm not positive of that assertion.



Suzumebachi said:


> Kira! XD
> 
> I want your babies.
> 
> How come we never talk?



Because I rarely hang out in the OBD or the BH convo thread for that matter.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> He doesn't like you.



Havoc...


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Dont cut the cake first.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> Dont cut the cake first.



Oh it's cool, I baked her inside.

She wouldn't shut up.

Women!


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc is doing it rite.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You got me...I have no idea how it occurred. I would say it's a glitch but I'm not positive of that assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I rarely hang out in the OBD or the BH convo thread for that matter.



post post
post post
post post
post post
post post
post post
post post
post post


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I did, didn't you get my present?
> 
> It was a cake with a stripper inside.


I think you mistakenly sent it to Kaga >_>



Dave said:


> CAN I HAVE MY SENIORSHIP BACK KIRA?



I can't over rule another mods decision to ban you. It's not permanent and the time will fly by...


----------



## Neko (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We are...however I need to make sure:
> 
> What's you're opinion on Yuri/Shoujo-ai?



Yuri/Shoujo-ai = Awesome

Neko = 100% Anime fan

Yuri, Yaoi, and anything else, Neko lovez it


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I can't over rule another mods decision to ban you. It's not permanent and the time will fly by...



You have the powa Kira, don't be afraid to use it.  You are the one.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko hates anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yuri/Shoujo-ai = Awesome
> 
> Neko = 100% Anime fan
> 
> Yuri, Yaoi, and anything else, Neko lovez it


Wow...you're like mod material  



Havoc said:


> You have the powa Kira, don't be afraid to use it.  You are the one.



With great power comes great responsibility


----------



## Havoc (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko hates anime.



Yea, that's what I heard.


She especially hates HxH.  She has told me that many times.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

What if I hate Neko ?


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> Yuri/Shoujo-ai = Awesome
> 
> Neko = 100% Anime fan
> 
> Yuri, Yaoi, and anything else, Neko lovez it



yaoi lol..Yuri ftw 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> With great power comes great responsibility



Spider-man lol..


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira thinks I'm entertaining. woot


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira responded to one of my posts.

This is going in my blog


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

Bet I get yelled at for postin in here


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> Bet I get yelled at for postin in here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Yea, that's what I heard.
> 
> 
> She especially hates HxH.  She has told me that many times.



That's blasphemy. I sure hope the charges are false.  



LastOneStanding said:


> What if I hate Neko ?



Then you hate Neko. I have plenty of friends who don't get along with one another. There's not much you can really do about these kind of things.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira, talk to me before I repban you.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

It was a trick question.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Kira you have respect


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

OMGWTF:amazed


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Yuri=likes
Neko=likes
Yaoi=fails


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> OMGWTF:amazed


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@suzu
lol giant woman fetish is what you have.


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @suzu
> lol giant woman fetish is what you have.



I thought it had something to do with the Cosby show:amazed


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @suzu
> lol giant woman fetish is what you have.



Where have you been dude.

Oh wait, not in the bath house.


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Fillerz lol


you got my phone!!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> I thought it had something to do with the Cosby show:amazed




.................


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Where have you been dude.
> 
> Oh wait, not in the bath house.



I already said I have no life


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:
			
		

> *snip*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Kira, talk to me before I repban you.


I get threats like that all the time from certain members and other mods who I'll keep nameless   



LastOneStanding said:


> It was a trick question.


I never was good at deciphering trick questions 



Loki said:


> Kira you have respect


Well, thanks, although not everyone may agree with that statement.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I already said I have no life



Oh, btw, this is Neko:


----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Mah posts were fucked


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2007)

@Suzu
luls

"Yawns" I´m off


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!

HAVE I WRONGED YOU AS A MAN? or is it the giant woman fetish

woah i felt the weight of my wood sink into my boxers just now hahahahaahah awesome


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!
> 
> HAVE I WRONGED YOU AS A MAN? or is it the giant woman fetish
> 
> woah i felt the weight of my wood sink into my boxers just now hahahahaahah awesome


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Suzu
> luls
> 
> "Yawns" I?m off



bye Toti


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ̣ (Aug 13, 2007)

Tostitos              .


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

ok Suzu you can stop with it anytime now >_>


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

You can stop now. Its over.

Kira!!!! When my fanclub gets approved, will you join it???


----------



## Loki (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok im out..c ya m8/gals


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2007)

Where can I find Havoc?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 13, 2007)

Wherever there are banhappy mods.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 14, 2007)

yea just became a senior member lol at last i say


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Uchiha In The Rain said:


> yea just became a senior member lol at last i say


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Dont tell Suzu to stop anything , best pics ever .


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wow...you're like mod material



Thats what ive been saying since Last year 



Havoc said:


> Yea, that's what I heard.
> 
> 
> She especially hates HxH.  She has told me that many times.



 thats the same thing  i heard about u



LastOneStanding said:


> What if I hate Neko ?



What if i hate LOS?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 14, 2007)

lol wtf is with all these huge women


----------



## carnage (Aug 14, 2007)

lol thats pretty damn funny  dont listen to suzu she obviously hated 300 because its barbaric But being barbaric and violent is just how humans are.

With that said I wouldnt mind seeing the original video of that.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Reason why i hated 300 is because it was historically inacurate and Frothy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Reason why i hated 300 is because it was historically inacurate and Frothy.



No one cares...

It's not a fucking documentary.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one cares...
> 
> It's not a fucking documentary.



If you would of read the book you would care, people just like 300 because of the action..but yet it was all completely done wrong.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't like 300 because of the action, I liked the effects and the storyline [mainly the part with the King and his wife, I cried at the end ):]. But I've never read the book...and besides, most movies fail compared to their book counterparts. 

Just look at The Da Vinci Code, for example.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Dont like the story line it sucked, besides 300 wasnt the book, it was Ring Of fires, 300 was originally a comic book...and the comic book sucked also.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

@ Argument over some movie


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:
			
		

> Dont like the story line it sucked, besides 300 wasnt the book, it was Ring Of fires, 300 was originally a comic book...and the comic book sucked also.


Ohhh, I see. I just assumed that the book was named the same as the movie. I actually didn't know there was a book until you mentioned it. :/


Hi Neko.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

wait sorry the book is called The gates of fire, its the real deal 300 is a bunch of fake historically inacurate bullshit.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello DW

__________________


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:
			
		

> wait sorry the book is called The gates of fire, its the real deal 300 is a bunch of fake historically inacurate bullshit.


Well you can't really expect Hollywood to be accurate...since when have they cared about historical accuracy? All they want is money. It's just like how in Da Vinci Code, the movie made Julie "jesus's descendant" when in the book it was clearly stated to be impossible given the circumstances. <_<; 

Hollywood always fuck up the serious books, that's just how it works. 




			
				Neko said:
			
		

> Hello DW
> 
> __________________


What's up?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hello DW
> 
> __________________



Darkwing Duck?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:
			
		

> Darkwing Duck?


XDDDDDDDDDDD 

It's been a while since someone referenced that to my name, lmao


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Its been awhile since someone has noticed that Akuma is that one guy from street fighter.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:
			
		

> Its been awhile since someone has noticed that Akuma is that one guy from street fighter.


Everyone probably assumes it's something from D Grayman, am I right?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

No, but there has been people that assumed the street fighter thing.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Darkwing Duck?



Nope Dora-Winifred


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> If you would of read the book you would care, people just like 300 because of the action..but yet it was all completely done wrong.



I didn't go see it to get a history lesson, or a lesson in fighting. Frank Miller didn't make it to teach us history...he made it because he liked some old black and white movie on the same subject.

If you hate it, that's fine, but don't expect others to agree with you for your silly reasons. 

*Neko!!!!*

Hey hon, how are you?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't go see it to get a history lesson, or a lesson in fighting. Frank Miller didn't make it to teach us history...he made it because he liked some old black and white movie on the same subject.
> 
> If you hate it, that's fine, but don't expect others to agree with you for your silly reasons.
> 
> ...



Hello Im fine

I see that you all like do have you heated discussions but we tend not to do that in this thread and your all ruining that >_>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hello Im fine
> 
> I see that you all like do have you heated discussions but we tend not to do that in this thread and your all ruining that >_>



That's exactly why I usually don't come in here unless you Suz or Havoc are here.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

@Neko--ROFL WOW 
I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT SINCE LIKE TWO YEARS AGO LOL XDDDDDDDD

I sense tension.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

yea theres no tension

I was just saying the SM thread is a fun thread and i want to keep it that way


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, yeah, I get that. XD 

But the thread was a little tense there for a second..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko is pretty much Queen here.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol ITT Neko = queen?


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Neko is pretty much Queen here.



Indeed i am[self=proclaimed]



Dark_wolf247 said:


> Lol ITT Neko = queen?



Yupz! I even have more posts that any user in this thread


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> Yupz! I even have more posts that any user in this thread



Lol, more than 2k? It's weird when you look at the post query for a thread and you see your name at the top and realize you've contributed like half of the posts in the thread. >__>;


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Lol, more than 2k? It's weird when you look at the post query for a thread and you see your name at the top and realize you've contributed like half of the posts in the thread. >__>;



No not more than 2k but im close to 1k


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> No not more than 2k but im close to 1k


xDDD 

That's still a lot more than most.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea XD I have about 16% of the total posts here


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

AQUA TEENS MOVIE OUT TODAY.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> AQUA TEENS MOVIE OUT TODAY.



ummmm

who cares?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 14, 2007)

Aqua teens is lame.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

says the one who watches Naruto, that show is a piece of shit.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

For real. Naruto sucks out loud.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

sure it dose ..


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

It fucking does, jesus christ people dont join this forum for Naruto, Bleach isnt that great either.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

God, that chapter with the ramen guys just made me angry and feel like hurting something.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Is cose Kishis in love with naruto


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

I hated the chapter where it sucked, oh wait every one.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Kishi is in love with Saucecakes.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> says the one who watches Naruto, that show is a piece of shit.


*
Edit:*

Im not gonna even bother so i ya didnt see it 2 bad


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko, are you trying to be mean?


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko, are you trying to be mean?



Mean? what is this mean you talk of?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> *
> Edit:*
> 
> Im not gonna even bother so i ya didnt see it 2 bad





I wish that made sense.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> I wish that made sense.



Wish denied


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

well i watchin and readin both( dont really have better to do..)


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Naruto sucks though.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

OnePiece > Naruto


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko is completely right.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

One piece is meh to me..., but indeed its better than naruto.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Why meh ??


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

wasnt really that into it maybe i should try again.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Anime > Anime

but in many cases Anime < Anime


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Anime > Anime
> 
> but in many cases Anime < Anime



dont you mean manga > anime?


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> dont you mean manga > anime?



Manga > Anime may be tru

but as i sad Anime > Anime

but in many cases Anime < Anime


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Your stupid and not funny.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

1st part naruto > One Piece


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

lol Loki got jokes


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Your stupid and not funny.



Thats nice


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Manga>Anime

One Piece>Naruto

Naruto was okay till episode 19 then it becomes shitty.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Naruto was ok, until it started.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

^ LOL !!!!


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

hmm you guyz ever watched Pacman cartoon? good anime lol


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

One Piece is better.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Gurren Lagann anyone else like it?


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> One Piece is better.



One Piece is just another DBZ..all overpowerd i liked it till ep 200 or so, anywayz im off..

Watch Oprah, thats a good show 

@DA: Yeah Tengen toppa is a good anime  watch the spoiler in my sig.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Loki said:


> hmm you guyz ever watched Pacman cartoon? good anime lol



ScoobyDoo > all anime


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

@Devil Akuma
I haved only watch till episode 4, I like it.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont see a spoiler in your sig.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

lol Loki still got jokes!


And Neko, you're not funny.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol one piece and Dbz is a fail comparison.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> lol Loki still got jokes!
> 
> 
> And Neko, you're not funny.



I wasnt trying to be im serious 

and if you find it to be a joke well thats on you


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Scooby doo is not > all anime and you know it Neko.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Flipsy > Cosmo.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Scooby doo is not > all anime and you know it Neko.



Okay maybe a couple beat it but ive seen alot of anime and some really suck enough for Scooby Doo to be better


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Saint Seiya>Scooby Doo


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

You've seen 12 anime.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You've seen 12 anime.



Wrong 11

Anyways bye ppl i will return when the thread is back to normal


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive watched around 30 - 35 anime :/


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread will never return to normal it will be utter choas because i will never leave.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

lulz I have seen alot of animes.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Wrong 11
> 
> Anyways bye ppl i will return when the thread is back to normal



lol


You guys need to get out more. 

I've seen more than 200 anime. And that's still nothing to the top tier guys.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

*walks in*

invader zim > everything


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh fuck. Pajamas is back.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

The _real _pajamas is back.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

lulz Pajamas why did you get Banned.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Totitos = hot stuff.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello brakula.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Totitos = hot stuff.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

little cousin stole my account,spammed,they thought i stole my own account.

But I explained everything in the court house and I got un-banned.

Did my cousin do anything to you guys?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

@Pajamas
nope and its good  that you are back again.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

totitos was offered hot smex by your cousin


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> totitos was offered hot smex by your cousin


 ,thats probably true.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 14, 2007)

your cousin sent me disturbing pictures via pm.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> totitos was offered hot smex by your cousin



lul whuuuuut? :


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't pretend it didn't happen. You even recorded it and it was hot


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

I killed the convo.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Don't pretend it didn't happen. You even recorded it and it was hot



lulz


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 14, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lulz



Oh yea you know, bitch.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

....


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Gotta go guys. See you later. You're all definitely really awesome.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

this smiley is awesome.


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Freiza (Aug 14, 2007)

(-_______-) , , ! , ,


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> (-_______-) , , ! , ,



go away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Starber!


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey CTK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey whats up?


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing -- just getting ready to go to the movies tonight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2007)

OOoo with a boy?


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah, just my friend and my sister lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

What an intriguing conversation.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Stop it Totitos. It's too much smexiness for me to handle.


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> What an intriguing conversation.



 **


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> lol Loki still got jokes!



why shouldnt i..




Devil Akuma said:


> I dont see a spoiler in your sig.



_________________<3 thats my spoiler 



Hei said:


> Hello brakula.



lol


______________________


Hello


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Loki, you came


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

No ducky


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

I came yesterday.


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I came yesterday.



I know. 



pajamas said:


> No ducky



I changed.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I came yesterday.



thanks to my contributions


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> AQUA TEENS MOVIE OUT TODAY.


Yea, there was a marathon on Adult Swim yesterday.  

They showed the Hand Banana episode.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

But I loved the ducky


----------



## Starber (Aug 14, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Starber said:


> Loki, you came



I did 



Byakuya said:


> I came yesterday.



lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Oh fuck. Pajamas is back.





Totitos said:


> thanks to my contributions



Yes                       .


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Im watchin anime if some1 need s me msn xD


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Anime!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

yeey only us 3 xDD


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

soo whats new


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

I was told to post here


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

WTF who told you that? He much be good lookin


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

If you like people who look like they were eatin by a giant gorilla and then thrown into a pool full of pudding


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

mmmm yes i do


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Byakuya !!! <33 my last present goz to you!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

A present? Is it a new computer?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

That's too cute. 

I repped you back Loki.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks but lets not rep talk Byaku ^^ Lets say present


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Fine. 

How many presents have you gotten today?


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

i think 3 lol >_<

im not that good with presents


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

lol i dont really get presents anymore, well not positive ones anyway.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

but you have much presents as much as me and soo young on NF


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Presents?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko has only seen 11 anime.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Loki said:


> but you have much presents as much as me and soo young on NF



Still. I'm actually quite surprised you don't have a lot more, you've been here for a while now and you're a really happy guy who shouldn't have any trouble getting reps.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

lol Neko posts = Suzu is here >_>


I was lurkin for a long time only


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

lulz none.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko, get over here.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh I better go to sleep before Totitos turns me on again ..

Bye.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

@Byakuya
loads of muffins raping waffles  in a bench made of chocolate and a six years old kid watching.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn you


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Neko, get over here.



She's gone..bye


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

@Byakuya


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> Loki



There im all alone now


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (1 members and 1 guests)
> Totitos


where are you now!


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

here 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)
> Loki



and you?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

right here.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Im still here  Ive seen way more than 11 and im sure past 200


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

@Neko
which anime is your favorite.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko, you have not seen over 200 anime.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

lol Neko posts =Suzu damn ..


Neko how are you?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol Neko posts =Suzu damn ..


 
Why damn ??


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Why damn ??



Why dont you post when she dosnt? 

were cute to


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2007)

............:S


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

damn you Toti ...XD


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Totitos said:


> @Neko
> which anime is your favorite.



I have a couple, I dont group all anime together anime because they are too different like Shonen & Seinin or slice of life anime i feel should be compared only anime fo the same type should be compared



Suzumebachi said:


> Neko, you have not seen over 200 anime.



indeed i have and im not joking or lying


----------



## Circe (Aug 14, 2007)

The  is being overused...........


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> I have a couple, I dont group all anime together anime because they are too different like Shonen & Seinin or slice of life anime i feel should be compared only anime fo the same type should be compared
> 
> 
> 
> indeed i have and im not joking or lying



I belive you neko me watched 54 animes till now


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> I have a couple, I dont group all anime together anime because they are too different like Shonen & Seinin or slice of life anime i feel should be compared only anime fo the same type should be compared
> 
> 
> 
> indeed i have and im not joking or lying



No Neko. You haven't.

Of all the things you've said, that is the hardest to believe.


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> No Neko. You haven't.
> 
> Of all the things you've said, that is the hardest to believe.



Okay Suz you believe what you want to


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you seen Violinist of Hameln? Or Roujin Z?

How about Ultimate Girls?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2007)

Circe said:


> The  is being overused...........



I like more   than


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

oh gawd...


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Have you seen Violinist of Hameln? Or Roujin Z?
> 
> How about Ultimate Girls?



Ive seen Violinist if Hameln and Ultimate girls not Roujin Z

anyways bye people Neko haz to go kill see a few pplz

Laterz!


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

cya...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

She has NOT seen Ultimate Girls.


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

I think she knowz that the best herself Suzu


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

What's your favorite episode of Ultimate Girls Loki?


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

hmm Ultimate Girls lol..do i look like i watch such animes?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 14, 2007)

You've seen 11 anime too?


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

nopez..more, but not that one

hentai ftw


----------



## Neko (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko is back

Vivenne ftw!

Neko is gone again


----------



## Loki (Aug 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> Neko is back
> 
> Vivenne ftw!
> 
> Neko is gone again




XDDD i joke


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 15, 2007)

300 is one of the best films i have ever seen but thats just me hate if u want


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

Uchiha In The Rain said:


> 300 is one of the best films i have ever seen but thats just me hate if u want


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2007)

Suz is here, I am required by law to be here too.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2007)

300 is a terrible film.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Suz is here, I am required by law to be here too.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 15, 2007)

thought i would post here because suzu did.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

Hell yes .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

Suzumebachi takes it up the ass


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Suzumebachi takes it up the ass



And this is news...how?

Oh wait, you're 14


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Suzumebachi takes it up the ass



Only if she can give back what she took...


----------



## Akuma (Aug 15, 2007)

Hell Yes indeed .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2007)

Bring your bibs...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 15, 2007)

So I heard you guys take it up the ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2007)

Someone do the Neko call.


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

erm..Neko call?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Ohayo Seniors and Non-Seniors.


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

Hallu Byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Hay Loki-chan.


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

How are you Byaku? xD


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Good. 

Yourself?


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

doin good, just bored lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

join the Uchihas Gods FC then


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

lol never .. Sorry but i just hate Uchihas


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd join...but theres no point   *runs off to see whos winning*


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

winning where?

sorry Byakuya  But i think its good youre in a FC


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2007)

i just told you


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

I was joking, I know a GB would never join an Uchiha FC.


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

100 more posts and I'll finally be at 4000


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2007)

heeh good. 

Im off need to pick up a friend bye


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> 100 more posts and I'll finally be at 4000


postwhore


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 15, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> .


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

**


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello there newcomer


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol newcomer.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

This is no convo so stop. 

Neither do you gain any posts in here.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

Pek are you a senior yet?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 15, 2007)

You could just check his profile you know.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> You could just check his profile you know.



It was a joke....


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't like mods, I'm leaving.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

He can't. My profile is too awesome to be touched by people like Havoc. He just gets redirected to a random blenderites profile.

I'm no Senior Membership, I'm a PIMP.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 15, 2007)

What happened to this place?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

i wanna bang peK


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

Closing this. If you ahve any questions about Senior Membership, PM me or any other mod/Ask in the Staff conference room.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2011)

NN/Spike/Naota said:
			
		

> In order to reward dedication to NarutoForums.com, a senior members usergroup has been added. The criteria for joining is not too severe, you just need 1000 posts, and 3000 reputation points in order to gain access to a bigger avatar, more PM space and more to come. There is no asking to join, or way to join this usergroup. Once you have met the criteria for joining, vBulletin will *automatically add you. Hopefully. This is a system we're just now trying out, and is prone to be buggy.
> 
> Also, it is very important that this not lead to excessive spam, or rep begging. If any spam posts are seen to have the DIRECT INTENT of raising the post count, not only will the post be deleted, removing it from being counted, a set number of posts will be manually docked from your postcount. You will not be able to run out of posts, as you will be banned for spam long before you reach 0.
> 
> ...



*REVISED REQUIREMENTS*


3000 Reputation Points
1000 Posts
6 months of Registration

*Allow 3-5 days.


For those who would like to become Senior Members, rather than requesting membership in this thread, you will now be able to request membership in the same manner as those that request Bath House Membership.

*Process:*

Go to your UserCP*-->*Group Membership*-->*Request Senior Membership



If you meet the requirements you will be admitted within 3-5 days xD

Revised Requirements 

    * 3000 Reputation Points
    * 1000 Posts
    * 6 months of Registration
*
What Does the Senior Membership group consist of?*


Avatar Dimension: *150x150*
Avatar file Size: *341kb*
Signature Size Allowed: *550x500*
Personal Message Storage: *1000*; Can send out up to *10* PMs at a time


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 20, 2011)

Closing this. The old one was was closed and we're continuing that tradition.


----------

